# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Нихт лирика!

## oskar_65

Добро пожаловать,друзья!
На сайте много тем и много талантливых людей не жалея времени и сил пребывают здесь.Кому будет интересно,заходите в мой мрачный кабачок,отдохните от яркого света и громкой музыки,от вездесущей псевдолирики в стиле попс и рафинированного оптимизма.Устраивайтесь поудобней,мы начинаем.
 Да,пиво за счёт заведения! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Ты идёшь среди тысячи книг,
Средь мелодий и строчек из слов.
Ты пытаешься сделать свой мир,
Иль по-своему вникнуть в любовь.
Но нехоженых нет уж дорог,
Белых пятен и «терра...» земли.
Всё, к чему прикоснуться ты смог,
Уж помечено кем-то вдали.
Там, где кто-то воскликнет - «Нашёл!»,
Упиваясь, глупец, новизной,
Караван из верблюдов прошёл,
Так давно, может в жизни иной.
С пониманьем приходит и страх
Безотчётный, в угрюмой тоске:
«Если «аз есмь» и сущее - прах,
Расстановка фигур на доске;
То откуда же жажда искать,
Перепробовать, хоть надкусить;
Хоть зверьём с общей миски лакать,
Всё же радость открытий вкусить.
И зачем это всё, для чего,
Блеск и пакость, и каторжный труд,
Не оставят о нас ничего,
Даже наши слова переврут".
А ведь смысл не так и мудрён,
Для твоей неокрепшей души
Этот мир, как развилка времён,
Целый мир, и всего два пути.
Иль в геенну ты ступишь, как все,
По широкой, удобной стезе,
Или к Богу в мороз и пургу,
Путь, где нет и следов на снегу.
А искания сами как цель,
Если время отнять от греха.
Видно большего хочет в удел,
Несмышленая в Вышнем душа.

...Ты идёшь по колено в снегу,
Целиной, уже тысячу лет,
Или ночь одну, скоро рассвет,
Снег растает, но помня твой след...

----------


## oskar_65

Из раннего.
Максимализмус,блинн...

Я хочу жить вечно,	
Перекинуть свой голос
Через столетья.
Я умру, конечно,
Но я буду жить вечно.
Надо строить такие дома,
Чтобы годы
Не стёрли ступени,	
Надо верить в свои дела
И поставить судьбу на колени.
Надо жечь такие костры,
Чтобы пламя	
Сжирало микробы,
Чтоб вперёд наводить мосты,
Надо в прошлом
Лишиться злобы.
Надо вечные вещи знать -
Будут прочной
Опорой сознанию,
Надо вечные песни писать,	
Неподвластные испытанию.
Надо вечность познать на вкус,
Кто плетёт 	
Паутину памяти,
Надо взять не по силам груз,
До небес пирамиды памяти.
Я хочу пережить вас всех,	
Я хочу пережить столетия,	
Чтобы всё рассмотреть без помех,	
Чтоб за всё это
Был бы в ответе я.

----------


## oskar_65

Кто-то сказал, что дорога глупа...
Быть может - нет.
К тайной вечЕре плывут облака,
Твой путь - на свет.

Добрая ночь, и гитара была,
И песня без слов.
Лодка по заводи тихой плыла
В лучшем из снов.

Кто-то сказал, что дорога глупа...
Быть может - да.
Удача, как и Фемида, слепа,
Средь туч звезда.

Ноги не сами выбрали путь
Иной от всех.
Ветру не вечно в пАрусы дуть
И штиль - не грех.

Кто-то сказал, что дорога глупа...
Быть может - нет.
Видимость выбора - тоже игра,
Каков сюжет!

Просто порядок быть должен всегда,
И в Хаос звёзд,
Остро заточена, ткнула игла
На мир из грёз...

----------


## Лев

> Нихт лирика!


Философии глубины
Оттеняют нежность лирики...
Не спешите критики-сатирики,
Отдохните от рутины.

----------


## overload

*Мне приснилась дорога сонная.
Я по ней - босиком, в никуда.
Я начала дороги не помню,
а конца вдалеке не видать.

  Ступни разом закровоточили,
  немудряще - вон сколько намыкано,
  я присел отдохнуть на обочину,
  глядь - дорога гвоздями утыкана...*

----------


## Mazaykina

> ...Ты идёшь по колено в снегу,
> Целиной, уже тысячу лет,
> Или ночь одну, скоро рассвет,
> Снег растает, но помня твой след...


Дааааааааа..... спасибо, Оскар. Заставляешь ДУМАТЬ! И еще- очень приятно видеть...  :Aga:  



> я присел отдохнуть на обочину,
>   глядь - дорога гвоздями утыкана...


Игорь, а ты, как всегда, в самую суть.

----------


## dekameron77

…на грани повседневности - лишь одного боюсь - 
что вдруг умру - в припадке дисгармонии – 
отхаркивая сгустки невостребованных чувств – 
без судорог – без дрожи – без агонии –

что вдруг проснётся где-то – в глубине души – на дне – 
как будто чуждый ген несовместимости –
средь глупой вереницы как один похожих дней – 
смятение - и жажда нестабильности...

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо всем за участие!
Продолжу одним ранним стишком;так бывает,что ранее,со всеми своими изъянами,почему-то дорого и не хочется ничего переделывать...:frown: 

Из жизни, звездою
Сошедшей с небес,
Я в жидкую грязь
Сумасбродства залез...
На детские снимки
Смотрю и стыжусь,
Я, взрослый, собой
Голопузым горжусь.
Но в том-то и дело,
Что в снимках душа
И нас поменяла
 Местами судьба.
Я – снова мальчишка,
Лихой карапуз,
Я - школьник,познавший
Учения груз;
Пытливейшим взглядом
Смотрю на себя,
Смотрю с интересом,
Но, нет, не любя.
Себя осуждаю:
«Бездарный болван!	
Всегда ты кричал,
Что судьба это план.
Везде, где не нужно,	
Ты зол был и смел,
Не слушал советов,
А после жалел.
И вот уже сверстник -
Счастливый отец,
А ты – не нашедший
Призванья глупец!
Ты был им всегда,
Нараспашку душа,
Но ветер гуляет,
Ты любишь смеша.
Ты мог бы учиться
Не хуже других,
Но ты не хотел быть
Похожим на них.
И вот в результате
Смотрю на тебя:
Ты стал, дорогой,
Не похож на себя!»	
Я долго, сражённый на снимок взирал,	
Такого никак просто не ожидал.
Спасибо за всё, что сейчас преподал,
Ведь, если не ты, кто б мне это сказал?
P. S. ты отныне всегда будешь тут,
Пусть чистые глазки меня берегут.

----------


## пятачок

oskar_65, СПАСИБО! Как приятно читать действительно глубокие стихи! Просто что-то в сердце такое теплое толкнулось...

----------


## oskar_65

*пятачок*,
 Привет,очень рад и благодарен!

----------


## oskar_65

Дорожная пыль
Покрывает лицо,
И ноги держат едва,	
И мало значат слова,
Усталость и жара	
Измотали дух твой…

Но что-то впереди
Зовёт тебя идти,
Тебя зовёт так властно…

И сталь пока в чехле,
Безлюдно на земле,
Кого бы ты ни ждал,	
Ни помнил, всё напрасно.

И глаз бы не сомкнуть,
Не тот достался путь,
И медлить и спешить опасно…

----------


## пятачок

oskar_65, ты, наверное воздушный знак.:)) Все время в пути или в бою, не наяву, так во сне, не физически, так в мыслях. Прямо как я!:))

----------


## MOPO

Замечательно так все!!!!!! Попытаюсь.........

Пронзительного неба - цвет голубой
Прости меня 
Песня моя далекая - ты не со мной
Прости меня
Любовь моя первая - забыта давно
Прости меня
В бокале моем - дрянное вино
Прости меня
Шальные стихи - не мои только, жаль
Прости меня
Я в ту ночь - так тебя и не провожал
Прости меня
Я не знаю талантов в себе никаких
Прости меня
Я так и застрял у истока реки
Прости........

----------


## oskar_65

*МОРО*,
 Спасибо!



> oskar_65, ты, наверное воздушный знак.


Вообще-то я Телец,может мутировал...

----------


## oskar_65

Только ли злобная 
Ярость в борьбе
Нам помогала выжить.
Доброе нечто
Было в судьбе,
Предназначенье мыслить.

Старость, как призрак,
Рушится мир,
Рвутся на смерть молодые.
А на костях
Продолжается пир.
Ярость не терпит унынья.

----------


## oskar_65

Здесь гора громоздится
На плечи другой горе.
Снежный пик
Полускрыт,
Но вглядись в его лик:
Не пробить. Ничем.
Ничего не доказать.
Горы медленно сдвинулись с места,
Поднялась неживая вода.
Влажный холод и ветер,
Словно в отместку,
Что нас призывно тянет сюда?
Или с детства в нас тяга
К тому, кто сильней,
Если в чаше твоей не хватило глотка.
Здесь ты сможешь набраться
Ума побыстрей,
Если вовремя снимешь
Свой палец с курка.

----------


## oskar_65

Возвращение древности.
Будто в настрое
Высохло масло, и зубья стерлИсь
В механизме бесчисленных,
Ровно стекающих в омут
Сознания жизни, минут.
Возвращение.
Всё повторяется,
Мы боимся банальности,
Только не в ней новизна.
Вечно молодость
Отвергает заветы,
Вернувшись, пытается
Выдать опять за своё.
Возвращение.
Что-то тайное, где-то подспудное;	
Зрячие руки слепого	
Осмотрят рельеф,
Но не всякий зряч,
Кто из чистых цветов
Видит радугу.
Возвращение.
Тысячи тысяч,
Тень и оттенки
Всего, что годится для нас.
Это время,	
Его это почерк,
Ушло, но в скрижалях в мозгу,
Тлеет память,	
Значит время твоё,
Возвращение.
И толпа на перроне
Его атрибут,
И надтреснутый голос
Давно не открытых дверей,	
Скрип полов,	
И покрытые пылью картины,
Словно детское фото твоё,	
Возвращение.

----------


## пятачок

Знаешь,наверное, это хорошие, оздоровительные мутации! Стихи очень понравились!  Спасибо!:))

----------


## oskar_65

Старым друзьям.

Где вы,
Почти забытые, 
Но дорогие люди,
Вы помните ещё меня?
Мне кажется, что лучше вас
Никто меня понять не сможет,
Вы - это тесто,
Из которого слепили и меня.
Вы видели, как я рождался,	
Как становился с шумом в строй.
И всё.
Что связывает нас
Сегодня с той порой?
Я репетирую беседу
Я не хочу забыть мотив.
И я приду.
Мне нужно время,
В хаосе беспечном	
Построить свой
Особый мир,	
Но я приду.	
Ведь век не бесконечен,
Я не хочу встречаться у плиты,
Или во мраке 
Бытия иного.
Кто знает, мысли иль слова	
Останутся от нас болезнью,
За бесполезную борьбу
С навязанным посылом жить,	
Не повышая голоса...
Вот так.
В затылок давит тяжесть
Постороннего себя.	
Взгляд изнутри,
Общины мненья…	
Так гибли лучшие ростки.
Вообще-то можно ляпать
Что угодно,
Никто нигде не видит на свету
Обмылки и зубные щётки,
Которыми ты глянец наводил…
Но я приду!

----------


## oskar_65

*пятачок*,
 Приятно.
Спасибо за диагноз :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Вообще-то я Телец,может мутировал...


Скорее всего, вышел за пределы астрологических влияний.

----------


## oskar_65

> Скорее всего, вышел за пределы астрологических влияний.


Неужели так заметно :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*oskar_65*,
есть то самое   :Ok:  

И ночь прошла - еще одна,
И лишь луна со мной,
И силуэт кота в окне.

----------


## MOPO

Ты не прости меня небо,
Я в туче дождливой застрял,
Холодно и одиноко.

----------


## oskar_65

*МОРО*,
 Заглядывай чаще ко мне,
Раздавим бутылочку рома,
И станет теплей на душе,
И туча покажется домом...

----------


## Лев

> Неужели так заметно


Не знаков мутация  -
Духа восхождение.
Такова мотивация -
Эволюций явление.

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 А кто-то видит эволюцию в спирали,
Где за витком виток разносит свет...
Согласны ль с физикою ангелы в астрале?,
И надо всем ОдИн,и он - Поэт!

----------


## oskar_65

За оградой невежества юнного
Мы молчаливо стоим.
Не пристало нам слушать безумного,
Спорить, тем более, с ним.

Но зовёт он надрывно и искренно
К звёздам, и в том его суть.
Мы молчим, что ответить ему:
«Подожди, возмужаем  чуть-чуть?»

----------


## Лев

> И надо всем ОдИн,и он - Поэт!


Склоняюсь в благоговении
Пред Всевышним-Гением.
И ангелы трубят об этом,
Поэты! Вы вдохновлены Поэтом.

----------


## Viwnja

*oskar_65*,
 мне очень понравилось!  :Ok:  
О, буквы, ложитесь в слова вы,
Слова - слагайтеся в строки,
Вы строки - слагайтесь в поэмы!...

----------


## oskar_65

*Viwnja*,
 Спасибо!Рад видеть тебя!

----------


## MOPO

:Ok:  
Вечер,
Час тигра, ночь,
Ветер,
Мысли пустые - прочь,
Светел,
Очаг  - что в ночи награда,
Смерть,
Гвоздичному маслу рада.

----------


## MOPO

Тонким слоем я покрою свой клинок,
Цуку нежным бархатом протру,
И дыханием не оскверню
Зеркало своей души

----------


## oskar_65

> Вечер,
> Час тигра, ночь


 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Несколько текстов выставлял уже как-то,но хотелось,чтоб и здесь они присутствовали:

Береста на солнце
Покоробилась,
Не понятна мудрость
В ней покоилась.
Запах тлена,
Дух ладАна и свечей.
Богородица,
Не поднимай очей!

Звон булата больше
Не спугнёт святых,
Темнота часовен - 
Свет обходит их.
Бьёт скакун копытом,
Позабыв седло,
Где-то в бранном поле
Былью заросло...

----------


## oskar_65

Воспоминание о юности.

Был так давно
Тот буйный праздник,
И кровь, багрянцем на манжет.
Или вино?
И смех - проказник.
Уже не ясен этот бред.
Сверкает сталь
И вспышки взглядов
Очаровательных людей.
Так беззаботно,
Безоглядно
Судьбой играющих своей.

Перчатка брошена,
Так что же?
Теперь нельзя ничто вернуть.
Какой немилостью,
О, Боже,
Был предначертан этот путь.
Но юность не считает раны
Пока научится прощать.
Ей не впервой под небесами
Всё, кроме чести, потерять.

Молчат прекрасные сирены,
Но сколько силы
В их глазах!
Они застенчивы,
Надменны.
Их разговор о пустяках.
А в этот час недоброй пулей
Сражённый, юноша угас.
Один из нас, нашедший гибель,
В глубинах томных женских глаз.

...Они проходят, 
Пряча лица,
Иль дерзко смотрят свысока.
Их сотни тысяч - 
Небылицы.
Для нас секунды, им - века.
Они плывут во мрак безлунный,
Почти живые, но, заметь:
Им неприятен дом мой шумный,
Они уйдут, нельзя шуметь...

----------


## oskar_65

Опять меня дождём уносит
В мечту о тёплом летнем дне,
Где травы млеют на покосе,
И молока несёшь ты мне.

Я долго пью,кувшин прохладный
И хлеба свежего ломоть.
Ты просто ждёшь,и я нескладный - 
Чего сказать,чего смолоть!?

Скажу, спасибо,девка,нынче
Погода больно хороша.
Ты засмеёшься,голос зычный,
Как колокольчика душа.

А я,сробев,в кувшин уткнулся,
Но влага горлу поперёк.
Потом поднял глаза,запнулся,
Когда твой шёпоток изрёк:-

Конечно,милый,день прекрасен,
И ты нисколько не робей,
Сегодня месяц будет ясен,
Сегодня стану я твоей...

----------


## oskar_65

Давненько это было написано... 

Остаётся не так уж и много,
Чтоб бояться чего-то в дороге:
Годы, туже затянутый пояс,
Огрубевший от ругани голос.
Остаётся последняя пуля,	
Но кому же она, не врагу ли?
Не пристало играть нам в загадки,
Только прятки, полночные прятки...
Что-то ищем: царицу в болоте,
Вдохновение ищем в зевоте,
Даже те, что оформились рядом,
Не впускают, скользят только взглядом.
Остаётся не просьба, а сила.
Сила слабых клинок закалила.
Остаётся заставить смеяться,
Через слёзы и кровь улыбаться.
Не заветы, не тайны преданий,
Не наследство закрытых собраний,
Остаётся мечта и реальность,
И меж ними твоя актуальность.

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, читаю, но молчу. Наверное, такой должна быть настоящая поэзия, когда вопросы ставятся серьезные, а темы вечные. Поэтому читаешь, задумываешься... и не знаешь, что сказать.

----------


## oskar_65

Скажи-ка, друг,
Зачем мы так наивны?
Кому порой
Мы доверяем жизни:
Красотам ли
Коварной королевы,
Уродам ли,
Начальствующим нервам?

Кому бы ты
В бою свою доверил,
Тех рядом нет,
Иным не хватит веры.
Сквозь жизнь - диктат,
Судьба твоя сочится.
Умом понять
Не значит подчиниться.

И всё же, друг,
Зачем мы так наивны?
Разомкнут круг
Хозяев новой жизни.
А над своей
Никто, увы, не властен,
И где-то там
Последний час означен.
За цену риска
Этой самой жизни,
Лишь доверять ты можешь -
Так наивно.

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Спасибо тебе,солнышко заглянуло...

----------


## oskar_65

Я могу говорить что хочу,
Ты можешь молчать
Обо всём, что угодно,
И в сферы другие
Заброшенный вдруг,	
Я прошу тебя,
Не удивляйся...

Что призывно сменяются	
Те же знакомые
Рваные ритмы,
И костюмы излишней
Свободою слова грешат.
Что потеют сквозь краску
Всё те же красотки,
Из тех же подвалов,
Где своими руками
Был выстроен ад.
Что притворное равенство	
Жаждет родить
Тошнотворное братство,
И воздух меж них
Заполняет гроза,
А когда начинаются	
Личные счёты,
Я своими руками
Закрываю подросткам глаза.
Лучше просто не знать,
Не цепляясь за груды иллюзий,	
Оставаться сторонним
Вникая в мотивы людей. 
Красота будет вечной,
Когда перед нею
Не только реальность,
Но открытые души
Заблудших во мраке детей.	
Попадая на бал,
Не спеши зажигать эти свечи,
От которых по залу
Блуждает изменчиво тень.
Уходя, ты всегда
Можешь громко встряхнуть эти двери,
Хорошо б только прежде	
Спросить у себя: «А зачем?»
Доказательство истин
Не плавает сверху,	
Как в застойные воды
Стремится дерьмо.	
Удивлённый, как будто,
Обилием признаков веры,	
Я не верю, что всё это верно,
И очень давно.

----------


## PAN

Жил... Видел... Дышал...
Бал Видений душой сонной, 
К сомнениям склонной,
Отвергал...
Почему? Не знал....
Многое... Почему? Не отвечу...
Только знаю - готовит встречу
И прозренье последний бал...
.............................................................................................

----------


## overload

За столько лет я никогда не верил в Бога,
не верил в чёрта, красоту и идеал.
Искал вслепую продолжение дороги,
не замечая, что дорогу потерял.

    Мои следы плутают в самой тёмной чаще,
    краплёной картой бит мой старенький валет,
    развеян по ветру мой миф о настоящем,
    исчезло прошлое, а будущего - нет.

Мне не мечтается, мне ничего не снится,
порой не спится, а порой не встать,
мне б на последнюю десятку не напиться,
чтобы последнее, что есть, не потерять.

    А по планете дни тихонько волочатся
    и я по ним тихонько ноги волочу,
    и я люблю чуть - чуть заранее прощаться,
    чтоб с чистой совестью уйти, когда хочу.

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
*overload*,

Ну вы мужики СИЛА!!!

----------


## Лев

О, одарённые Поэтом!
Стихи читаю и молчу.
Моё Вам восхищенье это -
Я тоже так писАть хочу. :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 Спасибо,мэтр!

----------


## Лев

*oskar_65*,
 Не - я метр шестьдесят семь:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Мэтр - это рост, а "шестьдесят семь" - это возраст?:biggrin: 
Или объём?..

----------


## oskar_65

Всё возвращается,
И вновь вернулся я	
С окрепшим наскоро
Желанием творить,
Попробую, хотя бы, говорить...
Сейчас бы в сад,
Чтоб над главою груши
Бока налитые являли,
Сочный виноград небрежно:
А куда я денусь?
Его б мы ели и кивали
В такт, да, это кайф,	
Хорош, но маленький,
И отпускает скоро
Радость новизны,
На серпантинах гор окрестных,
Такой не встретишь крутизны.
Сейчас бы в сад,
Вода из моря,	
Иль море выросло из той реки;
Там плёсы и песок и лес,
БаржА, с потугой на величье,
Но всё же медленно, уверенно плыла,
И в поворот входила	
Как на «формуле», по дальней;
И тот же был речной песок...
И только не было солдата
С пулемётом за мешком,
Наполненным всё тем же…
Правильно, песком.

----------


## overload

Меняю всё то, что добыто трудом,
неважно, нечестным иль честным -
на дом.

Мой дом
имеет два метра в длину,
в объёме -
с меня, но с излишком.
На метр в высоту и на метр в ширину,
а также имеет он -
крышку.

И в крышку, получше её примостя,
где шёлк неумеренно вздулся,
вбивает могильщик четыре гвоздя,
чтоб к вам я уже не вернулся.

Я в мягких подушках навечно усоп.
Меняю земные отрады
на гроб.

----------


## oskar_65

Был полдень свеж,	
Листва слегка сырая	
Улыбалась хрустко,	
Я смотрел на лица
Нереальные и серые,
И ощущал себя поленом.
Я чувствовал, 
Как по волокнам в сердце,
Текла живительная влага,
Суставчатые ноги
Вела колода- голова,
И думал: - А какой же я на срез?
Вдоль - поперёк,
Обычный хаос,
Рефлекс внушал, что будет боль.
Я растерял свою листву,
И кто-то топчет, топчет,
Я среди призраков иду.
И странно, я тепло вдыхаю,
И выдыхаю никотин,
И даже вижу цель…	
О чём ты думаешь,
Листва живая,
ГлядЯ на голые стволы
- Кто крайний?-
Я услышал свой
Почти дубовый голос,
И замер от кивка в ответ
Велюра, из семейства елей,
Лишь разница – песочный цвет.
Но как прекрасно небо,
Как чувствуется свежесть,
Голубая глубина,	
Как я хотел быть вечно
С пОднятою кроной,
Из башмаков пустить бы
Корни сквозь асфальт.

----------


## oskar_65

> Меняю всё то, что добыто трудом,
> неважно, нечестным иль честным -
> на дом.


Не в бровь,и даже не в глаз...
В сердце!

----------


## overload

Беги.
Беги.
мокра в поту рубаха,
увязли ноги в путах чабреца,
и чёрный дых неведомого страха
хватает за подмётки беглеца.

Беги.
Беги.
Нелёгкий путь предложен,
но - вдаль и прочь от ямы и бича,
и вслед тебе
глаз на прицел положен,
немного вниз от левого плеча,

...беги.
Беги.
Рот рвётся в издыханьи,
ещё чуть-чуть...
ещё полста шагов...

...я стих закончить не готов,
а, может, промахнётся басурманин?..

----------


## oskar_65

Как легко умирать,	
Оставляя дурацкие думы,	
Как легко и привольно
Бросать этот мир,
Перебором последним
Порвать свои струны,
И к небесным созданьям
Ворваться на пир.

Чем черней и обычней
Годов безысходность,
Чем страшнее реальность	
И бег от неё,	
Тем желанней покой
И серьёзная скромность,
Если смерть наступает,
И жаждешь её.

Ты не раз умирал
И прощался со смертью,
Когда сам на себя
Был не очень похож,
И не мог я понять
Огорчения эти,
Пока сам не узнал,
Как тот миг был хорош.

Как легко умирать,
Испытав неземное блаженство,
Этой,где-то у сердца,
Горячей волны.
Может лучше не знать
Для людей совершенства
Той живущей в мечтах
Самой светлой страны.

----------


## overload

Как легко поддаваться минутной

усталости,

как легко отдаваться нахлынувшей

лености,

каждодневные тонкости принимая

за странности,

каждодневные случаи принимая

за прелести.

Как легко в ожиданьи уверовать

в Прошлое,

как легко принимать так как есть,

Настоящее

и вбирать понемногу от приторно -

пошлого,

от мучительно - злого, щемяще -

болящего.

Как нетрудно поверить в ничтожество

личности,

осознавши бессилие по сравнению

с вечностью,

убеждая себя в минимальном

отличии

от таких же бесхитростных лиц

бесконечности.

Как легко затеряться в шумящей толпе,

убеждая себя же в полезности толп,

ободряя себя и внушая себе,

будто будешь в толпе выделяться как столб,

и придёт пониманье овации гомоном,

и придёт озарения свет ослепительный,

если думать почаще мыслительным органом

и беречь от ударов свой орган мыслительный.

----------


## oskar_65

> Беги.
> Беги.


Старик,нет слов!

----------


## oskar_65

> если думать почаще мыслительным органом
> 
> и беречь от ударов свой орган мыслительный.


 :Ok:   :Ok:  

ИМХО,Маяковскому бы понравилось!

----------


## overload

> ИМХО,Маяковскому бы понравилось!


Скорее, застрелил бы за словоблудия.

----------


## oskar_65

Что бы ни случилось,
Знайте, я был прав!	
Многое забылось,
В памяти пропав,	
Но осталось что-то,	
Что сильней всех бед -
Сладкий миг полёта	
В добрый мир надежд.

Что бы ни случилось,
Знайте, был со мной
Краткий миг полёта
В добрый мир иной.
И не плачь напрасно,
Милая моя,				
Было всё прекрасно,	
Улетаю я…

----------


## oskar_65

Законченная мысль
Не более банальна,
Чем всё, что видишь ты
Вокруг - старо, как мир.
Сюрреализм страстей, 
Но боль - она реальна,
Как антипод любви,
И донор и вампир.

----------


## overload

Я молчание храню,
строкам медленно внимаю.
Я поэта не виню,
я его не понимаю.

Нить теряю, нахожу,
отпускаю, поднимаю,
я поэта не сужу-
я его не понимаю.

Врать я с детства не могу
и решенье принимаю:
я поэту - ни гугу,
что его не понимаю.

(блин, по-моему, уже где-то это постил... :Oj:  )

----------


## oskar_65

Когда тебе было четырнадцать лет,
Ты мог изменить это небо.	
Ты вытянуть мог и счастливый билет
Туда, где ни разу ты не был.
Казалось неважным, о, что там, судьба!
И дни были щедрыми, только,
Теперь ты жалеешь, дорога глупа,
В ней смысла – постольку посколько.
И нити в руке держит старый факир,
Его ты узнаешь без маски.
Четырнадцать лет – пред тобою весь мир,
Хотя, это тоже лишь сказки...

----------


## overload

Как нам и прочилось,
детство окончилось,
старой игрушкой забыто в углу,
и только чудится
старая улица,
дом двухэтажный за пятнами клумб. 

Мамины сладости,
летние радости,
улица вся в тополином пуху,
или забросана
белыми осами,
в зимнем и снежном пушистом меху.


Были мы разными.
Мокрыми, грязными
лужи весенние мерили мы,
втайне от матери
кошек мы гладили,
старшим старательно верили мы.

Вот и закончился
дворик с песочницей,
тот, что я в памяти где-то нашёл,
время меняется,
всё забывается,
глянь - уж и пятый десяток пошёл...

----------


## oskar_65

> Я молчание храню,
> строкам медленно внимаю.


До сего дня не встречалось,плотно!
Добро,пошёл я на боковую.
Спасибо за всё!

----------


## overload

*oskar_65*,
 Бай-бай!
Ещё встретимся тут.

----------


## oskar_65

Я закончить хотел бы мысль,
Но без лепета.
И в созвучиях скрытый смысл,
Не без трепета.
Я хотел донести до них
Хоть немного света,
Но мрак поглотил в тот же миг
Планету.

Я стоял в стороне и ждал
Чем закончится
Этот призрачный карнавал
Одиночества.	
И сквозь маски, блестящих глаз
Откровение,	
Не испытанное ни раз,
Ни мгновения.

Это всё – пресыщение,
Это всё – вырождение.
И в луже шампанского
Плавает труп,
И призрак героя	
Намеренно груб,
И когти тигрицы	
Блестят серебром,	
Но маски…	
Им всё нипочём.

И руки сидящих
По локоть в крови,	
Хотя безупречно
Манжеты чисты,
И речи так явственно
Дышат свинцом,
Но маски…
Им всё нипочём.

----------


## oskar_65

Холодно утром,
Тоскливо и сыро,
Рубашка, как жаба,
Прилипла к спине.
Скоро зима
Овладеет миром,
Поимеет и
Передаст весне.

Мрачно на штрассе,	
Ещё не проснувшись,
Люди штурмуют
Локтями авто;
Задом едва
Сидений коснувшись,
Все успокоились,
Спит кое-кто.

Мерзкое утро	
Перерастает	
В полдень говённый	
И стадо козлов;
Каждый соседа
В душе презирает,
И забодать
И подставить готов.

Так навсегда	
Здесь приучены были,
И стены, как губы,	
Шепчут о том.
Может, горели,
Но скоро остыли
Чресла, что мудрые	
Задним числом.

Всё через зад,
Всё опять через губы,
Даже зима 
Норовит поиметь.
Холодно, гадко,
И дрожь сводит зубы,
Всё же желание
Нужно иметь.

Чтобы с утра	
Зябкой лягушкой	
НЕ быть, и в стаде
Лживых козлов,
НЕ быть козлом,
И бесчувственной чушкой,	
И не годится	
Эрекция слов.

Будем чисты, словно голуби летом,
Будем мудры и тихи, как змея.
Хватит конфликтов, забудем об этом,	
Грязи не нужно с Первого Января.

----------


## Лев

> Эрекция слов.


...слов нет :Vah:

----------


## oskar_65

Ещё немного старенького...

Это, кажется,
Было неплохо,
Был я молод
И вёл себя плохо.
Лишь ночами	
С бумагой и ручкой,	
Я был честен	
И с музою-сучкой.
Лет двенадцать
Прошло, как впервые,
Написал свои	
Строки кривые.
Что-то, кажется,
Было неплохо,
Но со временем
Как-то заглохло.
Вы меня без ножа
Убивали,
Вы один за другим
Уезжали.
И частицу меня
Увозили,	
И почти что
Всего распылили.
Всё прошло, вы прошли,
Я остался.
Поскулил, побухал,
Пометался,	
И вернулся к тому,
С чего начал,	
Но, конечно,	
Теперь всё иначе.
Я и строже 
Теперь и смелее,
Я и мягче
Теперь и добрее.
И меня не пугает дорога,
Я теперь познавать начал Бога.

----------


## AlIsa_S

Надо строить такие дома,
Чтобы годы
Не стёрли ступени, 
Надо верить в свои дела
И поставить судьбу на колени.

*oskar_65*, это очень хороший жизненный девиз... правда, не всегда выполнимый :((( :smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> И меня не пугает дорога,
> Я теперь познавать начал Бога.


А эти строки пробирают...

----------


## Лев

> И поставить судьбу на колени.


Не пытайся поставить 
Кого или что на колени.
Постарайся себя  заставить
Очнуться от творческой лени...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Постарайся себя заставить
> Очнуться от творческой лени...


А я вроде не ленюсь... творчески :) а не творчески - очень даже люблю... плохо это :( ... А Ю. Ким написал :
"О это счастье разнузданной лени,
Возьмите всё, всё, всё, всё у меня,
Только оставьте мне капельку тени,
Холодного пива и горячего дня!"
P.S. С пивом перебьюсь, а с остальным солидарна :)

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
*AlIsa_S*,
 Приятно видеть вас здесь,заходите ещё!

----------


## oskar_65

Систематизируя груду исписанного,обнаружил кроме песен на батальные темы,ещё и некоторое количество текстов,так и не ставших песнями в силу разных причин,но выживших,как ни странно...
Соберу-ка я их в одну папочку под названием "Военное",в придачу к остальному.

Одно из...

Я - седой монумент,
Я - старик.
Молодых я, из зависти, видно,
Презираю.
Таким  же я был
И погиб,
И из слёз
Обелиск
Я воздвиг сам себе.
На готовое
Не был я падким,
Как вы.
Каждый час
Вырывал
Из капкана судьбы.
И, в граните застыв,
Я, обижен, стою.
Я таким же,
Как ты,
Был когда-то в строю.

----------


## oskar_65

Дрянь вода, когда ты дождь
Без просвета.
Капли сочатся, ты ждёшь,
Снова это
Подступит сейчас.
Придётся пройти
Через всю эту грязь,
Эту кровь ещё раз...

- Избушка крен дала, с войны
Было недосуг.
А с предпоследней 
Сын принёс испуг,
И осколок в хребте.
И всякий раз дождь
Выворачивал душу
Терном на кресте...

- Был хлопец, дура, дождалАсь, -
Сил нет в глазах читать, -
Как кесарем война прошлась,
И поделом, куда же бежать?
К старухе убогой,
При муже геройском,
Но полуживом?..

С утра молОка, млечный путь
Манит, манит.
И снова дождь, на стёклах ртуть,
Боже, хватит!
Нет меры тоске.
Нет средства от памяти.
Нет и спасенья на зыбком песке...

----------


## overload

Зачем скрывать себя пред зеркалом в прихожей,
накладывая грим на отпечатки лет?
Ты думаешь, мол, стар. Но люди так похожи,
и не один ты слаб. И не один ты сед.

Безумные в ночи, мы днём чернее ночи.
Свободные в миру - рабы своих вещей.
И мутные ручьи чужого кровоточья
сплетаются в один-единственный ручей.

Зачем скрывать себя пред осужденья страхом?
Нам каждому Творец по-своему воздал.
Иному - постамент, другому - только плаха,
а третий - мастерит из плахи пьедестал.

Во многом мы равны, во многом мы несхожи,
у каждого полно и радостей, и бед...
Зачем скрывать себя пред зеркалом в прихожей,
накладывая грим на отпечатки лет?

*   *   *

...Лететь, лететь,
опять, опять,
крыльями в ночь
махать, махать..

Зачем? К чему?
Что там, лепше?
Охотников нет
или лис меньше?

А на пути
соколов стая,
стая тает, тает,
тает стая...

...Прилетели. Разобрались.
И опять -
крыльями в ночь
махать, махать
опять...опять...
мать твою, природа-мать. 

*   *   *

Автомат в бою утерян,
съела пуля полплеча,
ранен, оглушён, растерян,
ни получки, ни врача,

рядом - куст рябины терпкой,
от обстрела не спасёт,
где полвзода? Где Валерка?
Кто прикроет, унесёт?..

...Не забрали. Не прикрыли.
Отошли с дороги в лес.
Маме скажут-мол, убили,
где-не знаем, труп исчез...

Мать над письмами поплачет,
жуть по сердцу бороздой,
то ли он в плену батрачит,
то ли гроб пришёл пустой...
то ль открыли - там не мой...

Над полями дым расстелен,
взрыв колодец разметал...

Ранен. Оглушён. Растерян...
Он в Москве ещё расстрелян
тем, кто их сюда послал.

----------


## aigul

> Зачем скрывать себя пред зеркалом в прихожей,
> накладывая грим на отпечатки лет?
> Ты думаешь, мол, стар. Но люди так похожи,
> и не один ты слаб. И не один ты сед.


 :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Ранен. Оглушён. Растерян...
> Он в Москве ещё расстрелян
> тем, кто их сюда послал.


Да...

----------


## NataG

> Иному - постамент, другому - только плаха,
> а третий - мастерит из плахи пьедестал.


Никогда в таком ключе не думала, и ни у кого не встречала так оформленной мысли. Браво. Искреннее.

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
Силён,старик,силён.

Спасибо всем!
Ну что ж,друзья,споём?

 Разговор с братом. 

I. Служивый с Границы,
А значит, брат,
Привет, привет, бродяга.
Какими ветрами
Задуло к нам,
С какой, старик, заставы?

А скоро Весна,
Разве было когда-то иначе.
А скоро Весна
И кому-то опять не до сна.

Так и мы, всё бежим
За непрошеной тенью,
И ночь скрывает всё,
Наши подвиги, наши потери.

Припев:
Но Солнце встаёт
И диктует ритм.
Какою прекрасной
Казалась  жизнь
На сгибе крючка,
Острие штык - ножа,
Когда пограничная полоса
В тумане утра тает...

И ты прикипаешь
Со всей душой
К переднему краю
Земли Родной.
Ты будешь надеяться,
Будешь ждать,
И Солнце в ладонях 
Своих ласкать
Весенним утром ранним.

II. Служивый, по стопке,
Не откажи,
Есть повод и немалый.
Мы давеча были
У той межи,
Что нас разъединяла.

А нынче Весна,
Посмотри, эти птицы,
Без спросу летят.
А нынче Весна,
И кому-то опять не до сна.

Так и мы улетим,
Но полночные тени
Вернут в круги своя
Наши подвиги, наши потери.

Припев: 
Но ангелам снится
Последний бой,
А завтра мальчишки
Пополнят строй.

Твои ли ресницы
Тоскуют, мать,
Когда же бы внука
Успеть обнять
Дождливым утром ранним.

Но Солнце встаёт
И диктует ритм.
Какою прекрасной
Казалась  жизнь
На сгибе крючка,
Острие штык - ножа,
Когда пограничная полоса
В тумане утра тает.

И ты прикипаешь
Со всей душой
К переднему краю
Земли Родной.
Ты будешь надеяться,
Будешь ждать,
И Солнце в ладонях 
Своих ласкать
Весенним утром ранним.

Служивый с Границы,
А значит, брат...
Служивый с Границы,
А значит, брат...

----------


## oskar_65

Дед Солдат.


                   Месяц май на дворе,
                   И старый мой дед
                                              Снова  с блеском в глазах
                                              Великих побед;
                                              Достаёт ордена,
                                              Смотри, детвора, 
                                              Каков старина.

                                               Дед - бывалый   солдат,
                                               Всегда мне твердил,
                                               Что превыше всего
                                               Друзей он ценил:
                                               Не продать, не купить,
                                               В смертельном огне 
                                              Собой заслонить.

Припев:
Если  будет нелегко, дай мне руку, друг,
И солдатское плечо от семи разлук.
На семи ветрах прошит алой нитью флаг,
Что, как Родина в груди, у тебя, солдат.   

                                               Месяц май отгремит,
                                               Поблекнет листва.
                                               Дед опять загрустит -  
                                               Какие слова
                                               Могут выразить грусть 
                                               И горечь утрат,
                                               Скажи мне, солдат.

----------


## oskar_65

Мама и сын.



1. Время застыло на ликах героев
В старом музее, здесь мама и сын.
Всё интересно мальцу, но порою
Дрожь пробегает по кудрям златым.

- Мама, а как это: «Каждый четвёртый,
Что не вернулся с войны белорус»?
- Это, сынок, от жестоких налётов
Падали люди за Белую Русь.

Припев:
- Мама, а как же Великая Родина,
Красная Армия, Кремль и Москва?
- Всё это в силе, сынок, и поныне.
Нас разделяют лишь только слова.


2. - Мама, а что же случилось в Хатыни,
Правда, что в сердце огонь не угас?
- Верно, сынок, это наши святыни,
Люди сгорели, чтоб жил ты сейчас.

Помни о тех, кого Время не балует,
Помни во здравии и за помин.
Русь и Великую, Белую, Малую
Жаром сплотила навеки Хатынь!

Припев:
- Мама, а  как же Великая Родина,
Красная Армия, Кремль и Москва?
- Всё это в силе, сынок, и поныне.
Нас разделяют лишь только слова.

----------


## oskar_65

Я выхожу из-под контроля,	
Я нахожу свои слова.
О чём я пел: Свобода, Воля - 
Чадит зелёная трава.	
У лужи антимир таится,
В зеркальной бездне облака,
Кто вышел, вновь не повторится,	
Все одноразовы слегка.
И бесподобность угнетает,	
Когда гоняются за ней.
Один постиг,другой не знает,
А жизнь идёт, нет смысла в ней.
Зарывшись в тень, вдали от дыма,
Ты постигаешь муравья,
Картинки проплывают мимо:
Кольчуга, меч, древко копья.
Ты разучаешься защите,
Ещё не смея нападать,
А пламя нежится в зените
Великое,ему плевать;
И светом озарит едва ли
Некультивированный бред.
Без сильных книг слова озябли,
И чистоты всё нет и нет...

----------


## Лев

> И чистоты всё нет и нет...


Когда возьмётся каждый за себя,
Задумавшись о Вечном и о Боге.
Очистится от грязи и любя,
Пойдёт искать духовные дороги.

----------


## oskar_65

…Будет светлое время,
Когда легче станет груз,
Что как непосильное бремя,
Лежит на плечах наших муз…

Не о том ли ты грезил,
Не о том ли мечтал,	
Когда за волнАми	
Скрывался причал.
Не о том ли твердили
Тебе старики,	
Тяжело возвращенье,
Расставанья легки;
И не здесь ли зарыта	
Причина причин,
Та, что вдруг превращает
Мальчишек в мужчин.
Жаль, что мудрость крепка
Больше «задним числом»,
Ты увидел, потрогал,
Осмыслишь потом.
Если времени хватит,
И хватит ума,	
Если жизнь твоя так	
Пожелает сама:
Дать душе твоей чувство,
Смятение в кровь,
Дать от Бога одно
Под названьем – Любовь...

----------


## oskar_65

ДЕРЕВО  ЖИЗНИ.

Дерево жизни,
Цветы и шипы.
Глупые, как
Аргументы толпы.  
Дерево вправе
Давать кислород,
Если его кислота 
Не берёт.

Саженцы густо
Насажаны в ряд,
Доброе дело,
Как нам говорят.
Кто-то польёт,
Не жалея воды,
Ночью другой
Обрывает плоды.

Путник приляжет
И вздрогнет сквозь сон:
« А для кого
Существует закон?»
Дерево вправе
Себя защитить,
Только нельзя
Всем живым угодить.

Дерево жизни,
Цветы и шипы.
Сталью вокруг
Обручились столбы.
И проводник
От туристов устал:
«Дерево жизни.
Один экземпляр».

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Если будет нелегко, дай мне руку, друг,
> И солдатское плечо от семи разлук.
> На семи ветрах прошит алой нитью флаг,
> Что, как Родина в груди, у тебя, солдат.


*oskar_65*, по моему это очень душевная песня получилась... 




> Тяжело возвращенье,
> Расставанья легки;


А у меня обычно все наоборот :) может быть особенности мужской и женской психологии :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*AlIsa_S*,
 Если интересно,"Дед Солдат"здесь:
http://narod.ru/disk/218736000/%D0%9...D1%82.wma.html

----------


## AlIsa_S

*oskar_65*,
 Сегодня послушаю, спасибо

----------


## Лев

> ,"Дед Солдат"здесь:


Хорошая песня, отличная аранжировка.

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
 Спасибо!

"Мама и сын" там же:
http://narod.ru/disk/633704000/%D0%9...D0%BD.wma.html

----------


## NataG

> Все одноразовы слегка.


Супер! 




> И проводник
> От туристов устал:
> «Дерево жизни.
> Один экземпляр».


Какие-то очень основательные и добротные строки, правда. Спасибо!

----------


## AlIsa_S

> AlIsa_S,
> Если интересно,"Дед Солдат"здесь:
> http://narod.ru/disk/218736000/%D0%9...D1%82.wma.html


Да, *oskar_65*, песня точно душевная вышла... по-моему музыка, слова и голос на очень хорошем уровне... и прекрасно сочетаются друг с другом

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
*AlIsa_S*,

Спасибо за участие,за добрые слова!

----------


## oskar_65

Заходил на днях к нам гость - отставной офицер и спел под баян несколько песен.Одна зацепила конкретно.Конечно,голый текст не даёт полного впечатления,и всё же...
Знакомьтесь - Александр Гарамов,г.Сартовала.

Когда поют скворцы.

Когда поют скворцы,я открываю окна,
Чтобы услышать песнь рождению весны.
В руках я грею ордена и наливаю водку
За память запоздавших с той войны.

Я помню свои детские года - рассказ отца,
Как в "Финскую" он мёрз в болотах,
Как ждал весну и сеял хлеб,ещё не зная,
Что новая беда уже стучит в ворота.

И в руки снова взял он автомат,
И гнал врага сквозь павшую Европу,
Но где-то под Варшавой оплошал -
Остался жить,но потерял всю роту.

Всю ночь он полз к своим,давясь чужой землёй,
Чтоб не гремели ордена,он спрятал их в сапог.
Потом,когда спросили, - Солдат,где Ваша рота?
Награды Ваши где? - ответить он не смог.

Весна.Солдаты едут на восток,
И землю цветом яблонь замело.
А папе дали "десять лагерей" - ох длинный срок,
И автомат сменил он на кайло.

И шёл солдат домой весеннею дорогой,
И пел ему скворец,что нет его вины,
Что пол России нашей прошагало по дорогам,
Дорогам запоздавших с той войны.

Солдат устал в пути,прилёг он у дороги,
И пел ему скворец,солдату снились сны
Ещё о не родившихся девчонках и мальчишках,
Солдатах и солдатках уже другой войны.

Когда поют скворцы,я открываю окна,
Чтобы услышать песнь рождению весны.
К груди прижму я ордена и выпиваю водку
За память запоздавших с той войны.

----------


## oskar_65

Ну что ж,
Спасибо Александру.
В продолжение военной темы,а может быть и в завершение,т.к. особым успехом она не пользуется,попробую выставить сюда вещицу чуть более объёмную,уж простите говорливого меня....

----------


## oskar_65

*П О К О Л Е Н И Е    В ОЙ Н Ы.* 

Моим друзьям
Игорю Пирогову - снайперу 
и Радику Садриеву  -  механику-водителю Т 72.

ЧАСТЬ I
ПОКОЛЕНИЕ

Я «наелся» войной досыта.
И «напился» кровИ дОпьяна.
Я устал провожать юношей,
Пацанов малых в Вечности...

Урождённые в год Гагарина,
Может, не по годам смышлёные,
Или битые не по правилам,
Это мы - «Афганом крещённые».

Может, Время такое удумало
Настучать по башке заранее,
И солдат превращался в чучело,
Оглушённый до безобразия.

Но иные и ниже падали,
А другие на смерть плюнули.
И всегда уходили лучшие,
А мы - сирые, не канули.

Это то же, что на брег выбросить
Из глубин океана рЫбину.
Так и мы, прямоходящие,
Зарывались в каждую рытвину.

И туда ж хоронилось правило:
В чистом поле, да стенка нА стену.
Обжигаясь на каждой малости,
Только так постигаешь истину.

Вертолёты легко падают,
И горит броня запросто.
Ты пройди засаду каждую,
Что-то  память сотрёт начисто.

Только память штука капризная,
Оживает ночами длинными.
Как гордились и мы Отчизною,
Да снегами её чинными.

Как не вспомнить братьёв, искренно,
Отдававших себя Времени,
Уж брюхатом тогда Западом,
Разрешившимся вскоре от бремени;

И тогда не терпевших «Если бы...»
- Мы покончим с этой нечистью!
- Да, ступай, - сказали, - Пошёл бы ты
Восвояси, со всей своей Доблестью.

И ушли, оставляя технику,
Да глотая слезу пыльную.
А страна уже млела дуриком,
Созерцая «оперу мыльную».

Через тысячи судеб надломленных,
Словно нить протянулась меж нами.
Иногда мы, бывает, видимся
Меж другими теперь горами.

Как и ты, я вернулся к армии,
Когда Время Войны  язвами
Поползло  по стране раненой,
Сединой по вискам, шрамами.

Та Война, из которой вышли мы,
Через реку шагнув, вот она.
А под звёздами, да под чистыми,
Уже наша с тобой Родина.

Берег наш, тугаИ таджикские,
Да по Пянджу жертвы безвинные.
Этот город истерзан снайпером,
Те поля, вдоль тропинки, минные.

Горы те же снаружи, вроде бы,
Лишь столбов и асфальта более.
Да гражданской уже считается,
Коль на брата брат кидается.

И всегда страдают мирные.
Их дома сгорают первыми.
И дехкане, дотоле смирные,
Палачами стают и жертвами.

Здесь пролито кровИ немерянно
И свои гримасы смертные.
Здесь нам тоже было велено
Совершать дела бессмертные.

ДуховскИе чалмы знакомые,
Да их вечные бороды чёрные,
Поплелись на тропинки торные,
На заставы наши горные.

И стояли насмерть дюжиной
Против сотни волков ряженных.
Что ж ты, падла, с такой дикостью
Добиваешь наших раненых.

Золотая Звезда памятью
У Героев, кто жив, кто смертию,
Преградил пути единению,
Моджахедов всех стран, с честию.

Да вскипела обида старая:
Что ж, схлестнёмся, коль так выпало.
Время, раз уже в душу плюнувши,
Снова пальцем в нас тыкало.

Но закрыли кордон всё-таки,
И заставы вновь пОдняли,
Только вот не вернуть мальчиков,
Тех, что у матерей Отняли.

Не вернуть и слезы не выплакать - 
Пересохли давно слёзы-то,
Не напрасно, но так выпало - 
Я «наелся» войной досыта...

----------


## oskar_65

ЧАСТЬ II
ВОЙНА

Наутро радость - враг мой мёртв,
лежит под деревом, распластан...»
Уильям Блейк.

Бои в РамИте,*
Который день:
«Расход пятнадцать»
Броня по сопкам,
А ночью цвет 
Меняет флаг,
Что на господствующей
Высотке...

Вот на флагштоке
Алеет стяг
В лучах полуденного
Солнца,
Но только танки
Ушли в закат,
Висит зелёное 
Суконце.

Там речка Ёс,
Богата мать - вода
Форелью
Голубою,
И комбинат,
В двадцатый раз,
К нам переходит
С высотою.

Цветные тряпки
И курпачА** 
На БМП
Петляет «Юрчик».
И наши танки:
- Салом, Бача,
Не проходил тут,
Случайно, «Вовчик»?

В руках у «Вовчиков»
Хребет
И огневых
Довольно точек.
Быть может, «Юрчик» -
От слова «Юг»,
Тогда восточный,
Выходит, «Вовчик».

Они и пёрли
Всё на восток,
Навстречу Солнцу,
Вгрызаясь в скалы.
Косили мирных,
Бросали в сток,
И то же самое 
Получали.

По тропкам, вверх
Да по реке,
Какой чудесней
Сыщешь мало,
Рамит - и выход
На Душанбе,
Ущелье им
Предоставляло.

Пришла броня 
И мы - вперёд,
И высоту
Опять отбили.
Ты не забыл,
Надеюсь, брат,
Как «СУ» - шки нас
Свои бомбили.

Зашли, швырнули
Две пары бомб,
Всё посекли
Вокруг иголки.
«Миг» тридцать первый -
Их фотокор - 
Запечатлел,
Затем разборки.

А как-то снайпер
Долбил с утра,
Достал подлец,
Пригнали «Шилку».
Шмальнули раз,
Да по горам,
Со всех стволов
Зубодробилки.

Накрыли, вроде,
Пошли бойцы - 
Проверить надо
И ствол - не шутки.
Идут обратно,
В руках ружьё,
И сердце, вырванное
Из грудки.

А эту речку,
Мать её,
Кафирниганом
Даже звали,
И сколько трупов
Мы тогда
Из бурных вод
Её тягали.

Не зрел такого
Никогда,
И позже вряд ли
Где увидишь:
Детей, нанизанных
На прут
Стальной.
Сознаньем не осилишь.

А помнишь фуру,
Супер «МАЗ»,
Стоял с иголочки,
Оставлен.
Стеной Рейхстага
Он был для нас,
Здесь каждый пулю 
Свою проставил.

А был и с севера
Десант,
Сгоревший «Ил»,
Вертушки, танки.
ТавильдарА,
ТаджикабАд
Привычно ждёшь
Ночной атаки.

Но всё решали
Твои стволы,
Моя Россия -
Одиночка.
Перед войною
Все равны,
Но кто-то должен
Поставить точку.

То будет позже,
Ну а пока:
«Расход пятнадцать»
Броня по сопкам.
А ночью цвет
Меняет флаг,
Что на господствующей
Высотке...

*Рамит - здесь: горное ущелье к востоку от Душанбе.
**КурпачА - таджикское ватное одеяло,обычно яркой расцветки.

----------


## oskar_65

Часть III
  Диалог.

Все войны когда-то 
заканчивались миром,
с него же, впрочем, и начинаясь.
	Следуя этой логике,
в итоге - мир?

Долго сказка сказывается,
Да не долго делается быль.
По просёлкам пламенем скользя,
Превращая небоскрёбы в пыль,
Война.

- Уж четвёртая идёт подряд
На моём, коротком, на веку.
Вновь бежит из пламени солдат,
Зажимая рану на боку.

- Нынче снова снился отчий дом,
Зеленеют клёны за окном.
И в горах зелёнка расцвела,
Да следы пожаров пожрала
Весна.

- Скольких, брат, ты «духов» положил?
- Да, чего там, кто же их считал.
- Ты со смертью стрелку-т отложи,
Есть дела важнее, ты слыхал - 
Война.

- Ты, гляди, не прогляди фугас
Среди этих ям на полотне.
- Да, чего там, мы ж не в первый раз.
На войне, браток, как на войне.
Повезёт - вернёшься ты домой,
Без царапинки и молодой.
А уж если нет, то извини,
Котелок поглубже натяни, -
Война.

- Было так устроено всегда -
Очевидность образа врага.
Если вдруг не будет средь чужих,
Что ж, тогда поищем средь своих.

- Так ли важно, чья была вина,
Изначально, в корне всех причин.
Чья в итоге круче сторона
У подножья призрачных вершин.
Остаются девки без парней,
Остаются детки без отцов,
Да калеки из госпиталей,
Да бродяги в лонах поездов.
Для кого-то горе, боль и смерть,
А кому она родная мать;
Кто карьеру делает шутя;
От кого осталась лишь ступня.

- Нелогична и абсурдна суть,
И порочно действие опять:
Человек не должен убивать,
Чтоб кому-то что-то доказать.
Всё ж ты должен всё это пройти,
Что творится на твоей земле.
Ты - солдат, не в праве обойти,
Раз к войне ведут твои пути.

----------


## oskar_65

*** 
Свой старый изношенный фрак
Опять надеваешь, разгладив морщины,
Безмолвным туманом спускается мрак,
Твой след поглощая в пучине.
Не жалко потерянных дней,
И пота не жалко,и низшей ступени,
Похмельного смрада, бессонных ночей,
Той боли, что гложет колени.

Колечками дым поднимает свой дух,
И свечи на шумном столе,
И музыка тихая балует слух
Того, кто лежит на земле.
И ты среди них, и замызганный фрак	
Полою черпает вино...
Кто друг настоящий, кто искренний враг,
Понять никому не дано.

Но трещину дал инструмент,
Мгновению смерти отдав предпочтенье,
И словно застыл на губах комплимент,
Хоть смерть вызывает почтенье.	
Понять бы, что треснула жизнь,
Что слава былая лишь в тягость лишенью,
Когда бесконечность короче, чем жизнь,
Избравшая вечность мишенью.

Колечками дым поднимает свой дух
И свечи на шумном столе,
И ты в окруженьи друзей и подруг
Венчаешь свой путь на земле.
Не жалко, не страшно, и совесть чиста - 
Ты отдал ей всё, что имел,	
Той музыке, жизнь без которой пуста,
И смерть для неё не предел.

----------


## oskar_65

Одиночество	
Тихая заповедь.
Отражаются звёзды в воде,	
Быть беде...

Полнолуние,	
Игры в любовь.
Обещает быть утро седым,	
Словно дым...

Возвращение, бьются часы.
И, на зло, ты не можешь уснуть,
Отдохнуть, хоть чуть- чуть...

Переливами	
Шум голосов.
Снится дом над притихшей рекой,	
Но не твой...

Одиночество,	
Звёзды, как гвозди.	
Сигареты убиты давно,
Всё равно...

Посвящение,	
Ночь и бродяга.
День приносит усталость и сны.
Вот они.

----------


## oskar_65

Зеркало.

Я не узнал бы
Себя самого
В зеркале этом,
Пугаюсь его.
Длинные тени,
Изменчивый лик.
Чем-то знакомым
Наплыл этот миг.

Строки размыты
Осенним дождём,
Образ, туманясь,
Скрывается в нём.
Чистая гладь	
Серебра и стекла,
В зеркале будто
Вся жизнь протекла.

Ветер кудрявый,
Пожатье руки -
Странно знакомо
Начало строки.
Образ повторный -	
Царица луна,	
В тёмных просторах	
Как прежде одна.

В зеркале лунном
Один я стою,	
Дрогнуло что-то
В гитарном строю.
Зеркало в дым
Превращает слова,
Дым над водой
И клубится трава.

Хаос и буря	
И остров вдали,
По одному
Фавориты прошли.
Сквозь отраженье
Глядят и молчат,
Слышно, как гулко,
Сердца их стучат.

В зеркале люди
Идут и идут,
Очередь, словно
За зеркалом ждут.
Я зажигаю
Огарок свечи,
Вижу себя
И кричу от тоски...

----------


## Лев

> В зеркале люди
> Идут и идут,


В глубинах зазеркалья
Свой взгляд остановил.
И, вдруг, себя увидел я
И вспомнил что творил...
Творил я беззаконие
И душу загрязнял,
От этого зловония
Мой Дух совсем устал.
И в этом отражении
Возник вдруг светлый лик -
Пора преображение 
Творить, мой ученик...

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*, :Ok:  

Ничего не происходит.
Время спит,
Сознанье бродит
Меж проторенных дорог,
Старый зАмкнутый мирок...
Ветер в стены бьёт бездушно,
Дождь в стекло и всё послушно,
Словно так должно и быть -
Тихо,сонно,не спешить...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Строки размыты
> Осенним дождём,
> Образ, туманясь,
> Скрывается в нём.
> Чистая гладь 
> Серебра и стекла,
> В зеркале будто
> Вся жизнь протекла.





> В зеркале люди
> Идут и идут,
> Очередь, словно
> За зеркалом ждут.


"Хочу у зеркала, где муть и сон туманящий, я выпытать куда Вам путь, и где пристанище..."
Перекликаетесь... с Мариной Цветаевой... хорошее стихотворение

----------


## oskar_65

*AlIsa_S*,
 Спасибо.
И песенка вроде получилась.

----------


## AlIsa_S

А где песенка?

----------


## oskar_65

> А где песенка?


Пока не записана.Думаю обойтись одними гитарами...

----------


## oskar_65

Грусть моя,
Словно снежный ком,
И время 
Растворяется в нём.
И камень
На огрубевшей душе
Меня не заботит уже.

Скучаю по морю,
По мягкой волне,
По снегу пушистому
И по весне.

Грущу о рыбалке,
О старых друзьях,
О клубнях картошки
В пурпурных углях.

О старой тропинке
Меж горных пород,
Где рык водопада
И грозен и горд.

И тихая грусть 
Наполняет меня,
А дождь за окном,
Но тепло у огня.

И мягкие тени
В бокале вина,
Мне грустно,
И ты остаёшься одна.

Не любит компаний
Подобная грусть.
Рискуешь наскучить
Ты всем, ну и пусть.

----------


## oskar_65

Незнакомка

Вновь реальность
Заполняет чёрный цвет,
Словно в аквариум
Каплями падает тушь.
Показалось,
Что в руках у неё букет,
Мы сближаемся,
Оркестр играет туш.

Но навстречу
Моей руке пустота,
Это лишний шаг,
И она исчезает вновь.
Лишь замечу,
Реальность уже не та,
Всё изменчиво
В аромате её цветов.

----------


## oskar_65

Пчела и змея.

Было лета начало -
Прелестный сезон,	
Зелень трав наступала
Со всех сторон,
На высоких деревьях
Наливались плоды,	
И луга покрывали	
Разноцветьем цветы.
Одинокая пчёлка 
Собирала нектар,	
Запасалась трудяга,
Варила отвар.
Так и горя не зная,
В цветочном раю,	
Как-то раз повстречала
Седую змею.	
А змея отдыхала
От праведных дел,	
И никто потревожить
Её не хотел.	
Только что Человека
Укусила она,	
И того не спасли
Ни врачи, ни жена...
Подлетела пчела
И, присев на цветок,	
Отхлебнула от жажды
Нектара глоток,
И спросила змею: -	
«Ты ответь мне, змея,
Почему, укусив,
Погибаю и я?	
Человеку мой яд
Не приносит вреда,	
А со мною ужасная	
Будет беда.
Ты же жалишь подряд
И врагов и друзей,
И спокойно уходишь
Дорогой своей.			
Даже сам Человек	
Погибает легко
От укуса твоих
Ядовитых клыков».	
И змея отвечала, усмешку тая:-
«Ах ты, глупая пчёлка, ведь ты ж не змея!
Твой укус неопасен, ведь ты дилетант,
Здесь особая мудрость, особый талант.
Я кусаю, и мало кто после вставал,
Я единственный в этом Профессионал!»

----------


## oskar_65

Долгие ночи - моё достояние,
Раньше любил я бродить в темноте.
Ныне светила в противостоянии,
Ночь ждёт реванша,да силы не те.

Долгие ночи - прилив вдохновения,
Так и Луна направляет прибой.
Здесь я хозяин,мои здесь владения,
День же готов поделить я с тобой.

Прячу глаза - эта ночь слишком белая,
Белая сволочь,небес гололёд.
Звёздочка ранняя,птаха несмелая,
Вряд ли свой свет до меня донесёт.

Где-то луна запропала гулёная,
Псы под окном,групповой сабантуй.
Слово в гортани застряло солёное,
Белое - чёрное,**** - и ....дуй!

Дуй,Дуня,дуй! - горяча сковородочка!
Жуй,Дуня,жуй! - секс куётся в еде!
Консерватизм - огурчик и водочка,
Лозунг нехитрый - "Нагадить везде!"

Быть актуальным - всё китч и пошлятина!
Гнусное месиво либерализм!
Собственный довод,верней - отсебятина,
В мыслях дерьмо,на словах онанизм!

Белая ночь - это Солнце,натрахавшись,
Вновь мастурбирует,прячьте глаза!
Белое,белое гадкое марево,
Что это,что это,что это за!....

----------


## oskar_65

Ты будешь один
В доме, где не гаснет свет,
Два тусклых зрачка
И покой сигарет.
Они всегда
В полутёмной зале,	
Они прострелят дыру
В твоём идеале.

Всё что угодно,
Может быть правдой.
Маленькие люди
За большой оградой.
Их большие идеи
Выставят в тир,
Но они будут верить -
Красота спасёт мир.

----------


## oskar_65

Колодец мёртв,
Бурьяном, паутиной,
Зарос мерцающий овал.
За лицами, как ширмами,
Едва прикрыты
Лень и то, что так коробит-
«Не моё,
Мне дела нет,
Пусть будет праздник.
Веселье пусть что было сил!
Нам хватит на троих,
А там, хоть трава не расти,	
И не лейся вода, даже снег!
На мой хватит век».

----------


## oskar_65

Горизонт тишины,
Величество милосердия,
Тривиальные сны,	
Умение и усердие…

Труд вернул нам возможность
Ходить вертикально.
И радость общения
Принципиально.

…Газированный воздух,
Бугристый асфальт,
Одеяние древних руин…
Бестолковые образы	
Густо чадят,	
Как забитый камин.

Я устал, горизонты слились,
Отсеки глубокого мозга сошлись
В одной неуютной каюте.
Куда мы плывём?
Вопросительный крест!
Мне чего-то не хватает в уюте...

Быть может, второго
И главного дела,
Работой которое
Зваться посмело.
Но фактор работы-	
Не количество силы,
Когда от железа 
Вибрируют жилы.
Усердье ума-	
Это тоже работа,
Хотя… в чём вопрос,
Всё и так очень просто:
Прекрасный ваш пол,
Как сильны в вас стандарты-
С звонка до звонка,	
Вы уверены, рады.
Пропахший мазутом	
Вернулся и трезв,
Что может быть лучше
Для женщин и дев?	
Не мудрствуй лукаво,
Будь прост, как бревно.
Будь полон рефлексов
Животных и снов;
Аванс и получку
Домой приноси,
Подругу по дому
На пальцах носи;
Смотри телевизор
И тихо ругай
Действительность нашу
Дерьмом называй;	
Заведи себе крысу,
Выгуливай в тьме
И будешь счастливым
На этой земле;
Умей разговор
Завязать со столбом,
Который, быть может,
Расширит твой дом;	
Люби престарелых
И зла не таи,	
Когда тебе в душу
Нагадят они;	
Всегда соглашайся
И будешь умён,
Хотя бы в глазах
Соседей и жён;
Возись по хозяйству,
Стучи каждый день,	
Не важно зачем,
Важно то, что не лень;
Забудь о друзьях,
Ведь все беды от них,
И будь в стороне
От их судеб кривых;	
Роди себе дочь	
И работай вдвойне,	
А купишь машину-	
Подскочишь в цене;	
Ходи вечно в сером,	
Приятно смотреть,
И душу, подстать
Сюртуку обесцветь;
Не дай тебе Бог
Вдруг о чём-то мечтать,
Не дай тебе Боже
Творить и искать;
Не смей по ночам,	
Просыпаясь, писать,	
Не смей свой порочный
Талант развивать.						 	
Ты должен трудиться,
Махать молотком,
А всё остальное
Свободным деньком,
Ведь ты же мужчина,
Ведь ты же оплот!...
Хотя, если всё это верно,
ТЫ--- СКОТ !

----------


## overload

Размер - не данных истинных гарантом,
смотря с какой вглядеться стороны.
И шар земной не кажется гигантом,
коль на него таращишься с Луны.

И мозг, всю жизнь искорчившийся в муках,
тотчас приводит мне иной пример:
а вот - комар.
Ведь маленькая сцуко,
а жиганёт - забудешь про размер.

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Рад видеть тебя здесь!

----------


## overload

Не знал я, что готовит день грядущий
не выдавал его на плебисцит.
Мне не гадали на кофейной гуще
(ведь кофе был когда-то - дефицит).

Мне знания о будущем не дали,
а что шептали вслед - галиматья,
на картах мне - тем боле не гадали
(мошенничество - вот была статья).

Не ведал я, с коляски до баранки,
какую жизнь придётся мне прожить.
Мне не гадали Мессинг, Лонго, Ванга
и Джуна отказалась ворожить.

А я, событий будущих не строя,
назло своим бегущим вдаль годам
лишь загадал, что - будешь ты со мною,
и это я - бесспорно угадал.

----------


## overload

С детства читал
   строчки-прелесть
      маяковских пляшущих сердц:
"Мхолот шен эртц, 
   рац, ром чемтвис,
      моуция маглидан гмертс".

Почему же люди,
идя на убой,
не прочли в переводе убогом:
" Даровано всё лишь тебе одной,
что даровано с высоты Богом"???

*   *   *   *   *

Пересвет защищал Россию.
на монгольское иго восстал.
Пересвет супостата осилил,
но погиб - и героем он стал.

А монгол - песнь поёт у полога,
что нам тьма - для него свет.
Челубей - защищал монголов.
Челубей - он для них Пересвет.

*   *   *   *   *

_"Не стреляйте в пианиста, он играет как умеет..."._

...руки.
Зал.
Полутреснута кружка,
снулых клиентов
кружат габариты,
мускулы - тонны,
рожи - подушки,
снизу - в оружиях,
сверху - бриты,
стреляют к сцене заказы косные,
девки как штампы - лосино-носатые,
эхх... разэдак!... гуляй, девяностые,
мягкие тапки,
штаны полосатые,
...эххх!
На четверых - один грех,
тихий, размякший,
годящийся в дочки,
и - для устрашения тех - 
мёртвый барыга,
зарытый в лесочке.
Эххххх!!!
-А "Мурку" вам сыграть - что , влипли???
(и, демонстрируя выбитый зуб,
цитирует нечто "...А вы бы могли бы - 
типа блатных водосточных труб???..."

...зал.
Я устал.
И деньги шальные в обморок лечь не дадут...
зал.
Я же знал,
что мёртвые деньги ко мне от хозяев придут,
а я всё лабал....................................................

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Здорово, слов нет...

----------


## Mazaykina

*overload*,
 Игореш, случайно заглянула и оторваться невозможно... Просто душа вся нараспашку,.... оголенная...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Так ли важно, чья была вина,
> Изначально, в корне всех причин.
> Чья в итоге круче сторона
> У подножья призрачных вершин.
> Остаются девки без парней,
> Остаются детки без отцов,
> Да калеки из госпиталей,
> Да бродяги в лонах поездов.
> Для кого-то горе, боль и смерть,
> ...


Надо же.... а ведь так актуально сегодня... Оскар здорво!!!

----------


## overload

В рану раскрытого сердца изволь
сыпать и горечь, и перец, и соль...

Сердце - 
странный мускул,
кровью налит,
и в этом-то всё дело.
Если плохо - оно болит
больнее, чем всё тело.

Кровь
гонит
стуком ровным,
за организм отвечает лично,
шумит,
к делам околокровным - 
небезразлично...

Я стук сердечный не слышу -
где-то в груди промелькнули боления,
...тише... тише... тише...
вот уже - в ноль индикатор давления,

тихо по жилам слишком,
мысль
уплываят, косясь,..
...жить!
-промелькнула мыслишка,

Я не живу в запоздалой тиши
города,
мэром намытого,
бытом убитого,
сердце кричит второпях - "ПИШИ!!!"
дабы не кинули
позабытого,
власти
на воздух
откинут гроши - 
живи!
(а не примет голодный сытого...).

...Ты лишь хотела
быть со мной,
сметая правила,
условности пряча,
а я кричал:
-Этот мир - мой!!!!!!!!!!!
веря, что прав
и найдясь на удачу...

Мир - 
это сердце,
где кровь,
уходящая в вены
из вен,
брызжет по лёгким,
воруя воздух,
и ничего
не давая взамен.

*  *  *

Я спросил у Смерти:
-Что ты такое?
Что ты в этом мирке нашла?

А она сказала:
-Будь покоен,
я - ничто,
я - просто пришла.

----------


## oskar_65

*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо,Марина!
Заходи ещё на огонёк.

----------


## oskar_65

> Я спросил у Смерти:
> -Что ты такое?
> Что ты в этом мирке нашла?
> 
> А она сказала:
> -Будь покоен,
> я - ничто,
> я - просто пришла.


Здорово,старик,но вот это просто класс! Та самая краткость,что сестра...

----------


## overload

... её сестра.



> *Mazaykina*,
>  Спасибо,Марина!
> Заходи ещё на огонёк.


ЗЫ.
Лучше б модеры посты
оставляли, мыслю я,
чем давали бы 3,14зды
за инакомыслие.

(ни в коем случае не расценивать как поползновение на права модераторов!!!).

----------


## oskar_65

> ... её сестра


:biggrin::biggrin:
Пусть инако,всё же мысль
Есть венец творения.
В остальном говёна жизнь
Коль в ней нет сомнения.

----------


## overload

Предвосторжа всплески рук
и с рожею кафельной
молвлю: "Слишкам многа букф!"...
Остальное - правильно.

----------


## oskar_65

Строю буквы,как солдат,
Маршем,да за смыслом!
Он же в самоходе,гад,
В бабе с коромыслом...

----------


## PAN

*overload*,
*oskar_65*,
 :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
 Сколько лет,сколько зим!

----------


## oskar_65

Я рождаюсь средь серых скал.
Серебристою нитью меж каменных глыб,
Я точу их. Их мощь подрывая,
Крепчаю сам, и уже ручьём,
Средь альпийских лугов,
Неотъемлемый атрибут. Для привала
Лучше нет места подле меня.
Я вбираю попутно характеров рознь,
И в долину спускаясь, уже не тот.
Здесь я грозен, но чист, осторожно со мной - 
На любой я способен сюрприз.
Только среди безобразных труб,
Их за смрадом я вижу оскал,
Я бессилен, не во власти моей их свалить.
Я опасен, не пей из меня.

----------


## oskar_65

Я разучился летать,
Лишь почувствовав вкус высоты.
Я упал на асфальт,
Там, где раньше росли цветы.
Я лежал, словно птица
С подбитым крылом,
Я ещё дышал,
И смотрел в незнакомые лица,
И поддержки в них искал.
Но это был непорядок,
Не по правилам был полёт,	
И кто-то громкий и важный
Кричал, что так не пойдёт.	
Я был в метре от голоса,
И словно в мире ином,
Но ещё дышал,
И надеялся выбраться вновь,
Я от жизни так много ждал…
…Это тело убрали,	
И дворник засыпал кровь
Очень мелким песком,
Дабы и не осталось следов.	
Но трепал его ветер,
И птицы клевали, и ввысь
Уносилась пока ещё	
Трепетно бившая мысль.

----------


## oskar_65

"Что ни свершается - 
Всё к добру."
Так это или нет?
Пусть ошибаюсь,
И даже совру -
Нет аксиомы,нет!

Жить оптимистом
Легко и светло,
Может быть здесь секрет?
Только машину
Опять занесло
В сверхскоростной кювет...

Друг над разбитой
Семьёй рыдал,
Думал - "Сейчас умру!"
Я - "Не грусти,-
Ему сказал,-
Всё это ведь к добру!"

Слово не птица,
Ушло,не вернёшь.
Словно другим назло,
Раз убедился,
Всю жизнь живёшь
Веруя лишь в добро...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> "Что ни свершается - 
> Всё к добру."
> Так это или нет?


Это скорее утешение... чем аксиома




> Жить оптимистом
> Легко и светло,
> Может быть здесь секрет?


Да лучше так... чем утонуть в жалости к себе... :)

*oskar_65*, хороший стих...

----------


## overload

> Да,пиво за счёт заведения!


И можно мрак словами окропить,
и строки можно уложить не криво,
и можно даже водку бросить пить...
и всё же, брат - пардон...
а где же пиво???

----------


## PAN

> а где же пиво???


:biggrin:...

Игорь... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*AlIsa_S*,
 Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> а где же пиво???


 Напиток пенится,играет,
Янтарным цветом восхищает.
В жару и холод,в день любой
Его я пить готов с тобой.
Вот только сорт у нас один - 
"Plus MSK виртуалин". :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> от только сорт у нас один - 
> "Plus MSK виртуалин"


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*МОРО*,
 А для тебя Олег,дружок,
Припас я в баре коньячок.:rolleyes:
Вот только сорт у нас один -
......................................:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

"Plus MSK виртуалин"  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Пусть будет ночь...
И ночь  пришла,
На звёздах снова лёд.
Как ветер плачет -
Как дитя порой зовёт
Меня в неведомый полёт.

За небесами - свет.
И ты поверишь.
Там дом,
Что мы когда-то обретём.
И радость встреч,
И истину, и веру.
И вера есть во мне,
Что истина в вине.

Да,так устроен быт - 
По чьей-то воле
Спешишь чуть свет в толпу,
К сигнальному столбу.
И разум жжёшь,
Своё бурлача ремесло,
Но жив,и значит - повезло...

За жизнь твою
Никто не даст и меди,
Но ты мерилу не под власть.
Бесценна страсть.
Твой мозг и тело,
И душа,
И клетке каждой нет цены,
Хотя ты червь,ты пластелин,
Покуда ползаешь под небом,
Иль смотришь гордо - ты один,
И не единым связан хлебом...
Всё уйдёт.
За небом вещим,
Когда прозрачно,не видать,
И в темноте не распознать,
Среди серебрянных плантаций,
Как хочется рукой достать...
Всё будет правильно - 
Там дом,
Что мы когда-то обретём.

----------


## PAN

> И разум жжёшь,
> Своё бурлача ремесло,
> Но жив,и значит - повезло...


 :Ok: ...

----------


## bess

[QUOTE=oskar_65;1639118]Пусть будет ночь...


За жизнь твою
Никто не даст и меди,
Но ты мерилу не под власть.
Бесценна страсть.
Твой мозг и тело,
И душа,
И клетке каждой нет цены,
Хотя ты червь,ты пластелин,
Покуда ползаешь под небом,
Иль смотришь гордо - ты один,
И не единым связан хлебом...
Всё уйдёт.
 :Ok:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Нас тоже будут помнить,а потом забудут,
Но и того довольно,что любовь была!
Все ручейки её в большой Любви пребудут,
Что их была истоком... и снова собрала.
А для Любви и память - не игра в бессмертье,
Вода умчит печали,станет камнем мысль.
Ведь есть земля живых и есть земля для смерти,
Меж них одна Любовь - спасение и смысл.

Торнтон Уайлдер.Его тема.
Я лишь попытался срифмовать.Корявенько получилось,но суть донести вроде удалось...

----------


## smychok

> Кто-то сказал, что дорога глупа...
> Быть может - нет.
> Видимость выбора - тоже игра,
> Каков сюжет!


 :Pivo: 

Мы вибираем свой жизненный путь -
Мы гармоничны с собой.
Только как трудно с дороги свернуть -
Это всё игры с судьбой...

----------


## smychok

> Из жизни, звездою
> Сошедшей с небес,
> Я в жидкую грязь
> Сумасбродства залез...


...



> Я – снова мальчишка,
> Лихой карапуз,
> Я - школьник,познавший
> Учения груз;


Семейный альбом - летописец времён
Но жаль.. в суетее постареет и он...
Сеичас он хранит моё детство и быль,
Но скоро в столетьях укроется в пыль,
Которую вместе не склеить никак -
Мы сами пыль времени - сущий пустяк...
Но всё таки время немногих хранит -
Не каждый из нас превратится в "гранит"...

----------


## oskar_65

Бездарное время,
О, время – горох,
Что бьётся о стены
Пустынных миров.
Зачем тебе разум,
И крохи тепла,
Но время пришло,
И трава проросла.
ДожИлись,
И вишни краснеют в саду,
С утра позолота
Блистает в пруду,
И медленно день
Начинает разбег...
Дожились,
Над красными вишнями снег.
Мой след не собьёт 
Тебя с верных путей,
Не будет, увы, 
Водопада идей,
Но ты стороной
Не пройдёшь, как вчера.
Дожились,
И вишен не рвёт детвора.
Ты много читаешь,
И как автомат,
Слова повторяешь,
Как песню солдат.
Заведомо догмы,
Печатная речь.
Дожились,	
И вишен не надо стеречь.
А в блеклости утра
Я вижу как сон,
Простую и дерзкую
Правду о том,
Что всё это враки,
Что нет существа.
Дожились,
Не вишни краснеют – листва.
Наверное, солнце
Выходит в зенит,
Вороньим крылом
Цвет породы горит
А дареной лошади 
Смотрят не в пасть.	
Дожились,
Свалилась на вишни напасть.
Не выгодно 
Мерять часами свой день,
Вот завтрак, обед,
После ужина лень.
Осмысленно-трезвого
Базиса нет.	
Дожились,
И вишни краснеют чуть свет.
О, время без духа,
В пыли сапоги,
Как в скошенном поле
Чернеют стогИ.
Я, может быть, знаю
О чём разговор.
Дожились,
На вишне созрел помидор.

----------


## PAN

> Дожились,


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,
Дожились,
И вишни краснеют от слёз,
Забыли,
Завет матерей и отцов,
Решили,
Что властны творит суд мирской,
И,что-то случилось,
С Страной дорогОй...

----------


## oskar_65

- Безумец,ты куда?!
Вернись немедля к нам!
Там нет,чего ты ищешь,
Нету счастья там!

Нет сладкой жизни
И мечты крылатой,
И феи дивноокой тоже нет...
Там смерть и тлен.
За каждым деревом,
За каждым поворотом
На страже псы цепные 
И взведены курки;
Да точатся ножи из стали,
Им плоть твою
За счастье распороть;
А после за ноги
Перед честнЫм народом
На лобном месте
Да подвесить...
Ты изгой.

Бродяга пасмурный,
Твой дом тайга и поле,
Ведь ты бежал уже не раз - 
И где же Воля?!
Что ищешь там,
Чего не видел на этапах -
Веселья буйного
Иль чаровницы запах?
За словом праведным,
За ясностью без боли
Не рвись покуда...
Нету их на воле.

----------


## smychok

> *Дожились,*


Потрясающе....
Прочитал на одном дыхании...



> Дожились,
> На вишне созрел помидор.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Любил бы осень,
Написал сонеты.
Но я,увы,сонетов не пишу.
Хочу я нечто
И ищу по свету,
Но не пойму,придурок,что ищу.

Любил бы зиму,
Написал бы пьесу,
Вот только пьесы с детства не терплю.
Опять не спится,
Шатуном по лесу
Брожу,кого не трахну - удавлю.

Весну любил бы,
Написал поэму,
Но не пишу я никаких поэм.
Читал я где-то,
Есть на свете ЭМУ,
Но подзабылось как-то,что за хрень.

Любил бы лето,
Написал бы повесть,
Да что там повесть,сразу бы роман!
Застонут люди:
- Поимел бы совесть!
Но там где совесть,там пустой карман.

Людей любил бы,
Написал об этом.
Хоть пару строк,но я ведь не пишу.
Весной,зимою,
Осенью и летом
Кому сказать "ЛЮБЛЮ" ищу...

----------


## MOPO

> Брожу,кого не трахну - удавлю.


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

> там где совесть,там пустой карман.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Black Lord

> Семейный альбом - летописец времён
> Но жаль.. в суетее постареет и он...
> Сеичас он хранит моё детство и быль,
> Но скоро в столетьях укроется в пыль,
> Которую вместе не склеить никак -
> Мы сами пыль времени - сущий пустяк...
> Но всё таки время немногих хранит -
> Не каждый из нас превратится в "гранит"...


Очень понравилось,супер!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Было это,кажется,
Триста лет назад.
Так,во всяком случае,
Люди говорят.
Было или не было,
В этом ли беда?
Главное - записывать
Было бы куда.

Жил на свете старенький,
Вечно пьяный дед,
Сморщенный и маленький,
Приносил лишь вред.
Рядом с ним красавица
Знойная жила,
Королевой местною
В тех краях была.
Встречи и свидания
По три раза в день,
Клятвы,обещания
Лишь сгустится тень.
ПОлчища поклонников
Молодых и злых,
Глупых и воспитанных,
Робких и лихих.
И со всеми милая
Заводила речь,
Так,чтоб обязательно
Хоть чуть-чуть поджечь.
И кружились головы,
Разогнать тоску
Заходили юноши
С чаркой к старику.
Заходили - плакали
В сИвушном бреду,
О любви непринятой,
И кляли судьбу...
Сколько их потерянных
Повидал старик,
И,вином подпитанный,
Вырос в сердце крик:
"Испокон так водится -
Жёны слёзы льют,
А теперь прелестницы
В души нам плюют!
Молодой-неопытный,
Влюбишься,сгоришь!
Что же ты негодная,
Что же ты творишь?!
Ты прекрасна может быть,
Верно,хороша.
До чего же чёрная
У тебя душа!
Всё тебе - и почести,
И восторгов лесть,
Ты же упиваешься,
Пьёшь мужскую Честь!!!
И,смеясь,красавица,
Отвергаешь прочь,
И уходит юноша
Посрамлённый в ночь..."
Жить спокойно далее
Наш старик не мог,
Как-то в ночь возмездие
Вышло за порог.
И костлявой лапою
Смерть взяла топор,
И с любовью ненависть
Завязала спор...
Да,убил! О сдеянном
Не жалел старик,
Со спокойной совестью 
Умер в тот же миг.
Утром же - сенсация!
Обнаружив их,
Все решили - варвар!
Все решили - псих!
Как всегда молитвы,
К памяти призыв,
И никто не понял
До конца мотив...

Было это,кажется,
Триста лет назад.
Так,во всяком случае,
Люди говорят.
Было или не было,
Разве в этом суть?
Главное,что драмою
Отдаёт чуть-чуть.

----------


## oskar_65

- Есть ли Любовь?
- Её нет!
- Счастье?
- Ну,здесь свой секрет.
- А беконечность?
- Пока не видал.
- Вечность?
- А кто её дал?!
- Что же бесспорно?
- Житьё-бытиё.
Смерть,
Что сжимает цевьё.
- Ну а Любовь?
-Что такое она?
Глупость восторгов полна!
- Но ведь свершала
Большие дела?!
- Больше обиды дала!...

----------


## Black Lord

> Было или не было,
> Разве в этом суть?


 :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Они бросаются словами
Кассетным бомбочкам сродни.
В "отстое" где-то папы,мамы,
Цель мироздания - они.
А мамы их ростят,лелеют,
А папы балуют деньгой,
Бабули от восторга млеют:
Всё ж есть внучок,такой-сякой...
А внук в железе и серёжках,
В ноздре кольцо,на жопе шрам.
Испытан пойлом и в "бомбёжках",
Финал спирали - хомо-хам.
Ох,если папа не отмажет,
И чудо в армию возьмут...
И добрый дедушка расскажет
Как из дерьма цветы растут;
Как сладок чёрствый хлеб бывает,
И каша,что твоя картечь;
И кто-то всё же успевает
Поесть,умыться и прилечь.
А ты,как сука,дни и ночи
Голодный,грязный,весь побит,
Всё яростнее взводный дрочит,
Гордыня падшая скорбит.
Ты хочешь к маме и бабуле,
Ты хочешь тОрта,пирожков,
А тут на завтрак вновь пилюли
Родных российских кулаков.
Иная жизнь.Инопланета.
Не веришь,что так может быть - 
Тебя,акулу интернета,
Так быстро-низко опустить....
...Срастутся от серёжек дырки,
Ноздря и тот на жопе шрам.
Вернутся,может быть,мужчинки,
На иждивенье пап и мам...

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,супер,не в бровь,а в глаз!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Мы под БЭТэром выроем яму,
Одеял набросаем на дно,
Пару свечек,еду и стаканы;
- У кого там осталось вино?

Скинем броники,грязные берцы,
Меж колёс напихаем всего.
Тут ночами шалят ещё перцы - 
Бьют на свет,ну а так - ничего...

Хлопнем первую,там и вторая,
Не успеет свинец просвистеть,
Третья,брат,понимаешь,такая,
Что понятие нужно иметь.

Мы закусим,слегка разомлеем,
Папироску залепим,и вот
К произвольной программе созреем:
- Ну давай же,бача,твой черёд...

И пацан как всегда безотказно:
- "Так и быть,почитаю я Вам.
Это,братцы,не просто прекрасно,
Это мудрый и вечный Хайям!"

Он начнёт нараспев,как молитву,
Еле слышно,но так от души
Развернёт прасонетов палитру
В этой горной,бестактной глуши.

Словно в трансе мы,много ли,мало,
А подводит итог командир:
- "Не бухай,чем бухать с кем попало!
Не киряй без гарантии кир!"

И пацан улыбнётся игриво,
Вот и пройден волшебный момент.
И растаяли пэри и дивы,
И вино,и кальян,и шербет.

Лишь над нами покоцанным днищем
Нависает машины броня,
Да сквозняк ненасытный всё рыщет,
Поживиться бы чем у огня.

А назавтра опять на высотку
Мы полезем,лишь САУ споют.
Подфартит,значит вечером - сотку,
И Хайяма стихи оживут....

...Всё закончится утром глубоким,
Увезёт госпитАльный наш "ЗИЛ"
Среди прочих,с простреленным лёгким
Пацана,что Хайяма любил.

- РубаИ твои жизнь диктовала,-
Тихо скажет ему командир,-
Не бухай,чем бухать с кем попало!
Не киряй без гарантии кир!

----------


## Black Lord

> Это мудрый и вечный Хайям!"


Обажаю Амар Хайяма перечитывать и Алишера Навои!



> А назавтра опять на высотку
> Мы полезем,лишь САУ споют.
> Подфартит,значит вечером - сотку,
> И Хайяма стихи оживут....


Скупая слеза....да чё там...реву...

----------


## aigul

*oskar_65*, я поражена!

----------


## oskar_65

*Андрей Байрон*,
*aigul*,
 Спасибо за отзывы,краснею!:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,стих,как по сердцу ножом,память страшная вещь,я когда пишу или читаю об этом,то меня всегда раздирает...

----------


## MOPO

> Не бухай,чем бухать с кем попало!
> Не киряй без гарантии кир!


 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Знакомое ощущение.В последнее время что-то только на эту тему и пробивает...
Память - штука капризная,оживает ночами длинными...

----------


## Black Lord

Да я уж стараюсь отключится,переключиться,так найдётся какой нить гад,что так и хочешь гвоздь в бошку забить.

----------


## oskar_65

> найдётся какой нить гад


Попробую сквозь шум приёмника,
Добраться до источника,
Попробую забыть я пьяницу,
Что оскорблял тут в пятницу.
Ну что ж так мысль моя громоздкая,
Не тонкая ж берёзка я?!
И нервы лескою подвязаны,
А я внимал,как связанный.
"Работаю" - как круг спасательный,
Уймись порыв карательный!
Корректен был до одурения,
А в кулаках зудение.
Устроил б падле "вынос тела",
А Ларочка потом бы спела:
- Гуд бай,мой мальчик,
Гуд бай,мой миленький...
Да,точно бы не понял шеф - 
Клиента бить - ужасный грех...

----------


## smychok

> Но там где совесть,там пустой карман.


 :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> Мы под БЭТэром выроем яму,


...................................................

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
 Поздно заметил ляп, там должно быть - БэТэРом с ударной "Э",её-то я выделил,а "Р" забыл...
Именно так, не "БэТ*ээ*Ром"

----------


## smychok

*oskar_65*,
 Да фиг с ним с БТРом - главное я понял об чём речь, зато какая ВЕСЧ!!!!
Читал на одном дыхании!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Мой друг,она играла роль
Волчицы,но была овцой...
Скажу историю,изволь
Побыть самим собой...

Он был такой,как все - 
ВедОмый,а пришлось вести...
В распутицу да по весне
Не всяко лидерство в честИ.

И с ней он мягким был,как воск,
Что со свечей ночных стекал...
А что она? Всё глянец,лоск.
Улыбки им,ему - оскал...

Он прост.И эта простота
Пронзала душу ей насквозь...
Твердили ей - Ты красота!
А он?! Всенепременно брось!

Но любо ей его кусать...
Подспудно,вроде как в тоске,
Она вздыхала - вот напасть;
Мигренью жилка на виске...

И сон тревожным стал порой,
И домочадцев злит трезвон...
- "Да где же... друг,пожалуй,мой?"
А в дальнем то походе он.

Тут вспомнилось и про письмо,
Что днесь,не прочитав,в комод
Она швырнула...Вот оно.
Прочла и уж три дня ревёт...

"Прости,родная,- пишет он -
Что не могу тебя обнять.
Я пулей вражеской сражён,
Придётся,видно,помирать...."

Но день пришёл,и слёз поток
Иссяк,и,волчью маску прочь
Закинув в дальний уголок,
Она умчалась в ночь.

К нему.Его последний вдох
Дыханьем захватив своим...
И поднялсЯ переполох - 
Покойник было,стал живым!...

Их долгий-долгий поцелуй...
Не отлетит уже душа.
А дохтор старый -"Не балуй!
Любовь лишь в меру хороша.

То чудо из чудес,поверь,
Я видел нечто на веку!"
Она смеялась - "Вот те дверь.
Иди.Я всё сама смогу!"

И больше не было игры,
И каждый был самим собой...
И я не верил до поры.
И ты не веришь? Бог с тобой.

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*, очень сильно,ранил опять  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Вглядись в глаза собаки,
Понимает...
Пятнистой кошки глазки,
Презирает...
Глаза оленя - доброта,
А беркут глянет - высота.

У льва ленивы очи
До охоты...
Глаза - в воде как кочки -
Бегемоты...
Похмельный взгляд у кабана,
Гиены - чисто сатана...

Две бусинки у мышки,
Жемчуг чёрный...
Насмешлив глаз мартышки,
Даже шкодный...
Клинок холодный - взор змеи...
А что несут глаза мои?

Усталость и заботу,
Нетерпенье,
Надежду на погоду,
Сожаленье...
Мы,люди,слишком многогранны
И потому непостоянны.

----------


## oskar_65

Я,крадучись сквозь темень ночную,
Озираюсь кругом,словно тать...
Я за долгую жизнь кочевую
Приучился чутью доверять.

Что-то в воздухе нынче неладно,
Хоть и чинно-пустынно окрест.
Не горит светлячок на парадном,
Чёрный ход заколочен на крест...

Весь я в слух обращаюсь,как кошка,
Мало проку от глаз в темноте.
Где со скрипом прикроют окошко,
Где сверчок застрочит в суете...

Звук особый фильтрует сознанье
И диктует вдруг:"Право руля!"
Вот они! Как всегда на заданьи - 
За углом пять бойцов патруля...

Нет,братки,уклонюсь-ка я тайно...
Не убийца,не гопник,не тать - 
Музыкант я,немножечко пьяный,
Не хочу в КПЗ ночевать...

Понимаю я всё  - "обстановка",
Коменданский запрет - "не гулять!"...
Только я высоко,аж неловко,
Мыслю - Музам и здесь не молчать!

Нынче славная выдалась "репа",
Нынче песня моя родилась!
И сейчас в темноте также где-то
Пацаны рвутся к дому таясь...

Вы,менты,на концерт приходите,
Когда стихнет,уляжется гвалт.
А пока вы меня извините - 
Да,шальной... Да,дурной... Музыкант...

----------


## MOPO

> Да,шальной... Да,дурной... Музыкант...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Я за долгую жизнь кочевую
> Приучился чутью доверять.


*oskar_65*, :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*МОРО*,
*Андрей Байрон*,
 Спасибо,хлопцы!

----------


## Вадимыч

> [b, Спасибо,хлопцы!


Тебе спасибо,Мастер :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Вадимыч*,
 Я только учусь :Aga: 
Рад видеть тебя,старина!

----------


## oskar_65

Рано...
Я сдаюсь слишком рано.
Битвы не выиграть мне...
Рвано...
Смысла нет,только рванные раны...
Двух единенье начал...
Ангела демон зачал...
Не сойдёмся в цене.

Ладно.
Лишь бы всё было ладно.
Буря в стакане вина...
Стадно...
Видишь тучи - наглядно!
Я же,как месяц,один...
Друг твой,слуга,господин,
Но и ты ведь одна...

----------


## smychok

> И больше не было игры,
> И каждый был самим собой...
> И я не верил до поры.
> *И ты не веришь?* Бог с тобой.


Пока нет, но получилось красиво - как в сказке...

----------


## oskar_65

> как в сказке...


Сказки - ложь,
Но в них намёки
На лохОв и на лавЫ...
Как принцессы-недотроги
Млеют с дурьей головы...:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Вошёл Мечтатель:
(Человек ошибся входом...
Дедок у печки шуровал...)
"Чревовещатель!
Предскажи мой путь по звёздам!"
"Да ну тя на ***,- дед сказал,-

Чего ты хочешь?
Что открыть тебе могу я?
Есть ОН - всё ведает о нас...
Я,между прочим,
Как и ты,сижу кукую,
Знать не до нас ЕМУ сейчас...

Тебя ж я вижу - 
Неуч ты и простофиля,
Гвоздя по жизни не забил.
Горбом и в грыжу
Видно,маменька тащила,
А чем её ты одарил?!

О чём ты мыслишь,
Сядь,поведай,недотёпа...
Ведь есть хоть что-нибудь в башке.
Ког ты видишь
Вкруг себя - людей?... холопов?...
Почём возьмёшь кота в мешке?

Мечтой твоею
Голубою сыт не будешь...
Не там,в землице хлеб растёт!
Ступай скорее,
Если предков не забудешь,
И о тебе молва пойдёт.

А добрым словом
Полон мир,лишь слышать надо!...
И ОН всё слышит,но молчит...
А скверна сором
По углам души; преграда -
Пред Небом частокол торчит!

И всё ж не бойся!
Не пожрут тебя шакалы,
И встретишь свой последний свет...
И не готовься,
Сколь ни есть,всё будет мало...
Не продадут Туда билет...

----------


## oskar_65

Я напишу красивые слова,
Чтоб закружилась немного голова.
И на рассвете окна распахну
Навстречу доброму и солнечному дню.

Я выйду в снег в рубахе и босой,
Где купола на зорьке золотой
Горят огнём и колокольный звон
Да настежь душу,
Да наотмашь скверну вон!

Я буду петь умело,высоко...
Скажу я небу ладною строкой...
Не жду ответа,знаю,промолчишь...
Услышь меня,пожалуйста,услышь...

----------


## smychok

> А добрым словом
> Полон мир,лишь слышать надо!...
> И ОН всё слышит,но молчит...
> А скверна сором
> По углам души; преграда -
> Пред Небом частокол торчит!


*oskar_65*,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Оскар , я впервые прочитал Ваши стихи,пока не все,но прочитаю все что здесь есть.
    Вы - настоящий,сеьезный ,большой поэт.Отдельные Ваши стихи напоминают по слогу - стихи Асадова, в некоторых -глубокий философский смысл.Здесь(как я заметил)часто  говорят  комплименты,иногда - не заслуженные,иногда - в расчете 
получить ответный комплимент.Я пишу Вам искренне - стихи (многие) хорошие!
                             Я Ваш поклонник,
                                                с уважением Markovich

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
 Спасибо Вам за тёплые слова и за внимание к моей скромной писанине.
Успехов Вам и удачи!

----------


## PAN

> настоящий,сеьезный ,большой поэт.


 :Aga: ...

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
 Издеваетесь?:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Издеваетесь?


В очередной раз высказываю мнение... Рад, что оно не изменилось... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
 Я тоже этому рад. :br:

----------


## smychok

> Оскар , я впервые прочитал Ваши стихи,пока не все,но прочитаю все что здесь есть.
> Вы - настоящий,сеьезный ,большой поэт.Отдельные Ваши стихи напоминают по слогу - стихи Асадова, в некоторых -глубокий философский смысл.Здесь(как я заметил)часто говорят комплименты,иногда - не заслуженные,иногда - в расчете 
> получить ответный комплимент.Я пишу Вам искренне - стихи (многие) хорошие!
> Я Ваш поклонник,
> с уважением Markovich


Подписываюсь!!!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Ладно ложится снежок,
Пречистым белым
Покрылась земля...
Вьётся печурки дымок,
Да не сдаются
Зиме тополя...
И я мечтал бы
Всё прямо стоять,
Да не сгибаясь
Ни стуже,ни мгле...
Вот довелось,брат,
Подранку познать
Какая ноша
Горбатит к земле...

Тонко и рвётся душа,
А то коростой
Покроется дух...
Точит червём не спеша
Её гордыня.
Елеем на слух...
А ты не слушай!
И сам не трезвонь!
Придёт уменье
Достойно молчать...
Когда бы вечным
Был данный огонь...
Так поспеши же
Гореть. Не сжигать.

Такая малость - 
Остаться прямым
Среди подобных:
"СтоИте?" - "СтоИм!"
Оне ж как плющ
Да по веткам твоим,
И гнут и валят...
Подобен будь им?
А я,как тополь,
Упрямо торчу,
Хотя изъеден
Червём до нутра...
Подранком бился,
Теперь же молчу...
Мне б только,брат,
Достоять до утра...

----------


## ANDREAS26

oskar65,

 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Странные игры
Так любит сознание...

Тишь.Мостовые в лучах
Пьяных софитов,Луны
И промчавшихся фар...
Спишь.Водопад на плечах,
Руки раскинуты вширь...
Наказанье и дар...

Свет.Нестерпимый огонь.
В небе полуденном стон.
Мы останемся врозь...
Нет.Мою душу не тронь.
Ссохнет,обуглится плоть...
Порыдай мне без слёз...

Чист.Я уйду снова чист...
Лучшее в жизни враньё
Применяем к себе...
Лист.Весь помарками лист
Прошлое,даже вчера.
Ты не ластик в судьбе...

Спишь.Я неслышно курю.
Кто я тебе? Эпизод
Беззастенчивой лжи...
Тишь.Сам себе подарю
Сказку про лёд и огонь.
Кем ты будешь,скажи...

----------


## Markovich

> Странные игры
> Так любит сознание...
> 
> Тишь.Мостовые в лучах
> Пьяных софитов,Луны
> И промчавшихся фар...
> Спишь.Водопад на плечах,
> Руки раскинуты вширь...
> Наказанье и дар...
> ...


Oskar!А ты знаешь,это пожалюй твой лучший стих (из уже написанных)

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

           Markovich

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,ты как всегда в своём репертуаре  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Я так не думаю.
Наверное,невозможно объективно относиться к себе.

----------


## oskar_65

Я иду снова в дебри рассвета
И мелодию глупо пою...
Я хочу,чтобы кончилось лето,
Но и зимний мороз не люблю.
Мне не выбрать дороги обратно
Потому,что её больше нет.
Мне дожди разъяснили приватно
Всё про грусть,свой любимый сюжет.
Словно этого раньше не знал я,
И не новость,а надо же так:
Если то,что не стОит вниманья,
Оказалось важнейшим из благ!
Просто дождь,просто ранняя осень,
Просто солнца кипящая плоть...
Нахаляву тебе поднесённый
Этот мир,этот свет,этот дождь.
Всё твоё! Так ликуй и надейся,
Что не даст нам до срока упасть
Так похожий на нас и на песню,
Может быть на тебя? Как сказать...
Что пресыщенный жизнью вельможа,
Что гниющий в трущобах батрак,
Только в смерти на это похожи,
Когда чел успокоен и наг.
А пока... мы пока только дети,
Что забыли дорогу домой...
Через тёмные локоны смерти
Виден свет.Виден путь.Твой и мой.

----------


## oskar_65

Да,верно это,
Не вписать и строчки
В толпе угарной кабака...
Стекают капли с потолка...
В стене паук ещё тут жил
Недавно.Что
Произошло?
- У Вас я рубль одолжил
И не вернул,
Сударыня?...
Да верно ль это?
Не вписать и строчки?...
А утром дождь и пластелин,
Вчера ты был бы господин...
А нынче стужа,нынче мрак...
Вот так.
Никак не повезёт
Лошадка.В дрОвнях мужичок,
Российский утренний торчок...
- Я словно честь у Вас украл,
Я ничего не обещал,
Сударыня!
Да,верно это!
Не вписать и строчки...
А дождь старается,нудит,
И голова хоть не болит.
Мечту не тронули ногой -
Удача! Но
Что сталося с твоей мечтой,
Что делать ей в земле сырой?!
-А ты ведь яркая,как мак...
Вот так.
Однажды повезёт
Кривая.
- Здравствуй,маскарад!
Михайло Юрьич,что ж не рад?
- Вы словно демон на балу,
Сударыня!
Да верно ль это?
Не вписать и строчки?...
Дождю легко - всё время вниз,
А жизнь один большой сюрприз.
И так торопишься содрать
Бумажку. Эх,
Морозова!
Мне б сани,гоном лошадей
От страха,дальше от людей!
На бис! - перчатка подлецу...
- Как нагота тебе к лицу,
Сударыня!
Да,верно это!
Не вписать и строчки!

----------


## MOPO

> - Я словно честь у Вас украл,
> Я ничего не обещал,
> Сударыня!


Замечательно

----------


## Skadi

> Вчера ты был бы господин...
> А нынче стужа,нынче мрак...
> Вот так.


_Как часто нас вот так
За плечи обнимает мрак...:frown:_

----------


## overload

Жить.
Жить.
Дышать,
губами
друг другу не мешать,
руками
друг друга не искать,
а - просто быть,
 а просто знать:
ты - рядом.

Спать,
спать,
друг другу
спину не бросать,
глаза в глаза,
на выдох - вдох,
ты - богиня,
я - твой бог...

...Нет.
Нет.
Жизнь - это проза,
не сонет,
дыханье превратится в вонь,
спина - больная:
э, не тронь...
Вот и была любовь...

----------


## Skadi

> Жить.
> Жить.
> Дышать,
> губами
> друг другу не мешать,
> руками
> друг друга не искать,
> а - просто быть,
>  а просто знать:
> ты - рядом.


_Как здорово - легко и просто!
Не возникает никаких вопросов._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Жить.
> Жить.
> Дышать,
> губами
> друг другу не мешать,
> руками
> друг друга не искать,
> а - просто быть,
>  а просто знать:
> ...


ДА!!!!!



> Нет.
> Жизнь - это проза,
> не сонет,
> дыханье превратится в вонь,
> спина - больная:
> э, не тронь...
> Вот и была любовь...


НЕТ!!!!!!

----------


## overload

Да!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Да!!!


_Есть третий лишний - как всегда! :wink:_

----------


## overload

Вот есть вы... лучше было бы "нет вы".

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
 Какие люди!
Всегда раДТ! :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*overload*,
Да что ж такое,
Ты опять
В Бабруйск
Отправлен зимовать?
Надеюсь,брат,
До встречи...
Надеюсь...
Время лечит...
Сказал...
А слово всякое 
Есть ложь...
Я тож...

----------


## PAN

> Да что ж такое,
> Ты опять
> В Бабруйск


Тернистый путь поэта...
Не жди ответа...
Осталось нам надеться и ждать,
Когда опять...
В сиянии...
Признания...
Сознания...
Вернется...
Всё начнется 
С тихого: "Привет"...
А мы: "Привет", в ответ...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Он был сегодня.
Маячёк горел.
А подпись ложь...
Жёшь...
Ждёшь?...
Пройдёт...
Новый год...
Вернётся...
Встрепенётся!

----------


## PAN

> А подпись ложь...


К сожалению нет... пост нумер 227...
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....17#post2091817

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*PAN*,я о том же говорю,что он сам себя отправил вчера,но сегодня зелёная лампочка уже горела.Если вчера счётчик был нулевой,то сейчас опять в норме.
Он говорил мне что ему очень плохо. :Aga: 
Вот его пост http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=442

----------


## Лев

*Anastasia102*,
 Было с ним назад полгода,
 Потому просил он впредь,
 Если сменится погода -
 Крепко двери запереть.
 Ну а мы, в молитве нашей,
 Игорю пошлём Любовь.
 Отойдёт и станет краше -
 Будет с нами вновь:smile:

----------


## PAN

*Anastasia102*,
 :flower: ...

*Лев*,
 :br: ...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/372255.gif[/IMG]

*Тают дни, как снежинки на теплой ладони, 
И кружит, и кружит тихий их хоровод. 
Зачарованных елей морозные кроны 
Зашумели, запели - идет Новый год! 
Пусть с собой принесет он и радость, и счастье, 
Пусть удача раскроет секреты свои, 
Пусть не будут надежды отныне напрасны, 
Улыбок, добра Вам, тепла и любви! 
Выпьем за то, чтобы были мы вместе, 
За то, чтоб развеялась дымом печаль, 
За то, чтобы жизнь, как любимая песня, 
Летела привольно в туманную даль!*

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
*Anastasia102*,
Спасибо Вам,внесли ясность.

ДРУЗЬЯ! ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------


## oskar_65

Вот и Новый Год!
Дождались.
Задолбался я пахать.
Света белого 
Не видя,
С кабака в кабак порхать.
А хде деньги?!
Денех нету!
Только малые грошИ.
Хоть с сумой
Иди по свету,
Или банк - иди,круши!
Люду праздники...
Арбайтен
Для таких как мы лохОв.
- Папа,ты когда
Обратно?
- Сын,не знаю. Будь здоров!...
И ушёл в туман
Кабацкий...
- Вам,мужчина, 7 по 100?...
- Дэвушка! Коньяк!
Армянский.
Ты - Наташа, я - ВитО...
Любим мы свой труд
Наверно...
Е-Е-Е... у нас танцуют все!
Тянем медленно,
Но верно
Лямку мужика в семье.
Вот и Новый Год,
ДожИлись!
Не пропить бы свой талант...
Поздравляю тебя,
Лабух,
Суть кабачный музыкант!

----------


## oskar_65

Меня волной швырнуло на песок.
Она ушла.
Большая.Белая.
Моей ноги откушенной кусок
Глотнула,дрянь.
Большая.Белая.

Она дошла и,подхватив меня,
Втоптала в снег.
Большая.Белая.
Влепив в скалу и тоннами пленя...
Она в горах.
Большая.Белая.

Они на брег ступили не спеша.
Сказать,что есть!
Большая.Белая.
Такая масть. Бесценная душа.
Их вера в Крест.
Большая.Белая.

А в небе страсть.Пошла в разнос звезда.
И взорвалАсь.
Большая.Белая.
Нас расшвыряв по жизни в никуда.
В ничто и прах.
Большая.Белая. 

Она во мне.Вселилась.Кто бы звал!
И имя ей
Большая.Белая.
Когда чертей зелёных повидал.
Изволь,пришла.
Большая.Белая.

А я ведь жил.И знал.И мог пропеть.
Дорога то
Большая.Белая.
И не ступил.О чём теперь жалеть.
Авось дойдёт.
Большая.Белая.

----------


## Markovich

Очень образно,Оскар! А я в кабаках не припомню когда и был...
                                                                    Markovich

----------


## oskar_65

> А я в кабаках не припомню когда и был...


Да всё там по-прежнему...
Туман... туман...:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

- ЗдорОво,Серёга!
- ЗдорОво,братан...
Но он не узнал меня сразу.
В глазах его пьяный
Стелился туман,
Окутав дежурную фразу.
Но я был настойчив,
И взяли пузырь,
В пивную,за столиком стали.
- Ты так и не вспомнил ведь,
Что я за хмырь,
И где мы встречались,не так ли?
А мы ведь карабкались
К вам на Мой-Май
В жару девяносто шестого...
Припомнился южный
Пленительный край,
Где мы послужили немного?
Мы вслед за тобой
По тропинке взошли,
Поев,аппарат развернули,
Концерт отыграли,
И так же ушли
Наутро,а ночь не уснули.
Мы пили и пели
И наоборот - 
За песни потом с тобой пили...
На струны гитары
Ложился налёт
Афганской всевидящей пыли.
А перед концертом
Ты вдруг попросил
Сыграть,как звучит в "Офицерах"
Солежник убогий,
И уговорил.
Играл не с листа,но на нервах.
Ещё ты сказал,
Чтоб на песне "Бача"
Особо никто не пугался - 
"Мы тут постреляем
Чуть-чуть с пугача
По звёздам.За всех,кто остался..."
Мы были готовы
И всё ж по ушам
АКа с пулемётом влупили.
Смеркалось и соло
Неслось по горам,
И трассеры небо чертили...
А после певцы
Похватали стволы,
Как ты разрешил,пошмаляли
В кустарник засохший,
Резвились,козлы.
Патронов тогда не считали...
На _следущий_ день
Мы спустились на Йол,
Торжественно так попрощались.
Допили,что было
И капнули в пол,
И больше с тех пор не встречались...
Но вот снова вижу
Тебя,старина,
Мы явно не помолодели.
Достойные были,
Скажу,времена,
Недаром они пролетели...
- Ты был гитаристом.
Я помню,налей.
Но только,братуха,не парься.
Иваном зовусь я.
Никак не Сергей.
И ты,будь любезен,представься....
................................................
Вот так! Облажался!
Увы,не впервой
Попутал по имени личном...
Но мы "за знакомство"
Ещё по одной,
И вскоре набрались прилично.
А вся наша тема
Была о былом,
О будущем мы промолчали...
- Окажешься в Питере,
Милости в дом.
- Да,знаешь,братуха,наврядли...

И я загрузился
В плацкартный вагон
В хмельном вдохновении странном:
Ведь надо же,свиделись
Вновь с мужиком,
Которого звали.... ИВАНОМ!

----------


## Black Lord

> - ЗдорОво,Серёга!
> - ЗдорОво,братан...


*oskar_65*, :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Воробей несмышлёный
Барахтался в луже
Купаясь,смешно окунаясь
В нечистую воду...
Ему же казалась
Пределом желаний
Вода.
Иногда
Так немногого в жизни
Бывает довольно сейчас,
В этот час.

А малыш чистил перья,
Чирикал задорно,
Довольный собой
И всем миром огромным.
Он знал,что на радость 
Ему эта лужа
Дана.
Времена,
Когда всё доставалось
Легко,чаще помнятся нам,
Старикам.

Ох,воробышек бравый,
Встряхнулся неспешно,
Подпрыгнув и крылья раскинув,
Толкнул ими Небо.
Он с небом всевышним
Без прочих излишеств
На "ты".
Простоты,
Лишь её гениальной
Постигшие выявят дар.
Небодар.
Светозар.
Над высокими пиками,
Скальными ликами,
В прОпастях тайных,
Морях первозданных;
Над чащей нехоженной,
Пашнею брошенной,
Пылью песчанною,
Жизнью печальною,
Сказкою страшною,
Былью прекрасною,
Думами стыдными,
Речью обидною,
Лаской и негою,
Ночью и свечкою
Небо.
В небе друг наш
Герой
Воробей.
Мы на чашах весов
Одинаковы с ним.
Только вот он крылат,
А я нет.
Не секрет.

----------


## Skadi

> _Над высокими пиками,
> Скальными ликами,
> В прОпастях тайных,
> Морях первозданных;
> Над чащей нехоженной,
> Пашнею брошенной,
> Пылью песчанною,
> Жизнью печальною,
> Сказкою страшною,
> ...


_Настоящее НЕБО_  :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Диспропорция осени
С детства была по душе.
От обилия влаги с небес
Романтизма клише
Напыляет на зеркало осень...
Что за вздор!не попросим
На голову нашу дождя!...
Кленовым листом сентября
Укроемся.
Знаешь,
Антипод суицида природы,
Кленовый сорвавшийся лист,
Лишь ей доверяет полёты,
Природе.Каков атеист!
Он ляжет в итоге и сгинет
Густым перегноем в земле,
Чтоб снегом скорей завалило,
Чтоб раньше взойти конопле;
Чтоб солнцу грядущему
НЕ быть помехой,
Пустой декорацией стать
В свой срок.И упасть.
Вот удел!
А ты бы такого хотел?

А я бы хотел возрождений
Кленовым листом сентября.
Блеснуть озадаченным ветром:
"Листочек,листок... Я - Земля..."

----------


## Skadi

> Антипод суицида природы,
> Кленовый сорвавшийся лист,
> Лишь ей доверяет полёты,
> Природе.Каков атеист!
> Он ляжет в итоге и сгинет
> Густым перегноем в земле,
> Чтоб снегом скорей завалило,
> Чтоб раньше взойти конопле;
> Чтоб солнцу грядущему
> ...


_Интересное преподнесение мысли,
и последующий за этим вопрос невозможен без ответа...хотя бы себе :wink:
Мне понравилось_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Он ляжет в итоге и сгинет
> Густым перегноем в земле,
> Чтоб снегом скорей завалило,
> Чтоб раньше взойти конопле;


Что б вновь возродиться в той жизни,
Что плачет в кроватке теперь,
И робщет тихонько по детски,
С рожденьем вернувшая трель!

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*, :flower: 
*Anastasia102*, :flower: 
Спасибо,девочки!

----------


## Markovich

> Воробей несмышлёный
> Барахтался в луже
> Купаясь,смешно окунаясь
> В нечистую воду...
> Ему же казалась
> Пределом желаний
> Вода.
> Иногда
> Так немногого в жизни
> ...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Skade,
> Anastasia102,
> Спасибо,девочки!


*oskar_65*,приятно читать НАСТОЯЩИЕ стихи!!![IMG]http://*********ru/448984.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо,Анастасия!

Они гуляли втроём
Вечерами поздними,
Они смотрели кино,
Любовались звёздами.
То говорили о всём,
То ни о чём молчали.
Два паренька и Она.
Вы таких встречали.

Дожди своё отгрустив,
Зимой сменились белою.
А нипочём и мороз
С такой девчонкой смелою.
Она никак не решит...
Они по умолчанию -
Пусть выбирает сама.
Время быть Признанию.

*Добавлено через 66 часов 16 минут*
Обычно не заморачиваюсь с названием,но этот опус решил назвать,даже пришлось голову поломать.Вот.

*Неправильный хохол и нищенка.*
басня-шансон без морали.

- Далеко ли до Киева?
- Да тут трохи... вёрст сто.
Напрямик,
А потом огородами,
Так два раза по сто.

- Ты чего, очумелая?!
Огородом-т на кой
Ковылять?
- Ты спросил,я ответила.
Ишь,культурный какой!

- Аль ты вправду безумная?
Что ж дорог даже нет?
- Значит нет,
Я ж горю: огородами.
Ты москаль что ли,дед?

- Я хохол,всем хохлам хохол!
Ты глаза то разуй!
Видишь чуб?
- Тож невидано зрелище,
Шёл бы ты,старый уй!

- Ты,полегче,убогая!
Я и так весь в пути
Уже год!
Не подскажут идущему
Как внатуре идти.

Тот направил на юг меня...
Оказался в песках.
А другой -
Ты иди,мол,за солнцем вслед...
Заблудился в горах!

Вот и ты - "огородами"...
Что за люди,ей-ей
Не пойму!
- Ты,милок,шибко грамотный,
А дурак-дуралей!

Весь с чубОм,шароварами,
Чувяки да пищаль,
Знать хохол...
А чего ж ты,дубинушка,
Говоришь как москаль?!

Вот и ходишь неведомо
По каким ты путям...
- Как пошлют!
Я иду,верю нА слово,
Вам же,вам стыд и срам!

- Щас! Ага,размечталися,
От стыда я умру!
Что за чушь!
Ту бы,мил человечишко,
Мову б вспомнил свою.

- Да неУчен-то мове я!
СызмальствА на Руси,
Сирота.
Под Рязанью,под каменной
Кого хочешь спроси!

Вот на старости-бренности
Да призвал меня дом
Праотцов...
Где же Киев,красавица?
- Вон за энтим холмом!

*Добавлено через 71 час 49 минут*



> Добавлено через 279 часов 37 минут


:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> добавлено через 486 часов 59 минут


А басня то,похоже,не удалась...
Уср@ться осталось только с этой политкорректностью... :Tu:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Уср@ться осталось только с этой политкорректностью...


Бумаги не завезли,но предложили подписывать *Стих №1,Стих №2 и т.д.* или ждать Четверга,когда рак на горе свиснет или кто то отпишется.
Срок между склеиванием последних сообщений неделя.

----------


## oskar_65

> Срок между склеиванием последних сообщений неделя.


Кажется опять всё изменилось...
Или вернулось на круги своя...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Или вернулось на круги своя...


Кнопку (спасибо) вернули,а склеивание сообщений стало с интервалом в 2 дня.

----------


## oskar_65

> склеивание сообщений стало с интервалом в 2 дня.


Всё ж лучше,чем неделя.
Наверное инерция мышления сказывается,но всё же хотелось бы,чтоб сообщения разделялись,особенно в нашем уголке: №1,№2 и т.д. когда часто такие разноплановые вещи выставляются,не очень хочется видеть их в одном сообщении,всё равно что солянка получается...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> хотелось бы,чтоб сообщения разделялись


Я так же поясняла и написала админу,но получила втык...переживём.

----------


## oskar_65

> переживём.


 :flower: 
ДУхом не пасть!
Мой любимый совет.
Что за напасть? - 
Где вопрос,там ответ.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Что за напасть? -


*Голова от мыслей чёрных ломится,
Стала чёрной моя светла горница,
Глухоманью тунельною стОнеца,
В голове гром набатами звоница.*





> Где вопрос,там ответ.


Словами делю я,
Нарушив запрет.
Для новых стихов вам
Готовый просвет...

----------


## oskar_65

> Голова от мыслей чёрных ломится,
> Стала чёрной моя светла горница,


Кто бы дал мне мысли светлые,
Нет забвения даже в вине...
Только знаю,пути изменные,
Меж скорбЕй моих - те неизменные,
И руки никто не подаст...
Но ОДИН - вот Он не предАст!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но ОДИН - вот Он не предАст!


 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> И руки никто не подаст...
> Но ОДИН - вот Он не предАст!


*Есть такие руки!
Среди которых - и ЕГО!*

----------


## oskar_65

Как шпыняет нас жизнь по углам...
Нахлобучит тяжёлым мешком,
Разберёт на запчасти и хлам,
А догонит,прижмёт сапогом.

То стрелою навылет пронзит,
То толкнёт со ступенек в полёт,
Иль отравы в бокал нацедИт,
Иль расплющит катком в гололёд.

То ножом промахнётся хирург,
То случайно подстрелит ОМОН,
Иль статейкой издательских рук,
Или зависти крытый вагон
По тебе,по судьбе,по мощАм,
Что влачишь на дороге своей...
Бытие... Но и в смерти бедлам,
Мы ещё познакомимся с ней.

----------


## Skadi

> Бытие... Но и в смерти бедлам...


*Лучше всё ж Бытие! в смерть успеется нам...*

----------


## oskar_65

_Что-то пишется...
Пусть пишется.
Хуже,когда не пишется...
_
Шашлычок на углях,
Вдохновляет на подвиг.
Замерзает у речки арак.
И чинары лениво
Свои тени на столик
Наведут,отдохни же,чувак...

Что за нрав у реки,
Не укрОтишь,не лошадь,
Можешь только довериться ей.
Что за горы вокруг,
Только топать и топать
Рот раскрыв... "эй,сестрёнка,налей!.."

До чего ж хорошо,
И счастливые лица,
Развалясь,нагружают топчан.
Оп,и дынька поспела,
Вся в медУ,вся душИца...
"Вот,чувак,настоящщий кальян!

Угощайся,братан,
Что душа пожелает,
Вссе свои здесь сидят за столом!
О чём хочешь толкуй,
О чём хочешь молчи,
Будь,как буд-то ты в доме родном!

Видишь,время-река,
Наша жизнь эти воды,
Утечёт безвозвратно,братан.
Но когда-нибудь,верю,
Непременно припомнишь -
Был в ВарзОбе.Таджикистан."

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Видишь,время-река,
> Наша жизнь эти воды,
> Утечёт безвозвратно,братан.
> Но когда-нибудь,верю,
> Непременно припомнишь -
> Был в ВарзОбе.Таджикистан."


Где джура и кызым,
За невесту калым,
И лепёшка для свадьбы поспела.
Тёплый круг, плова вкус,
Значит скоро Навруз,
И весна для посева созрела.

Зацветёт вновь арча,
И скворцы щебечА,
Над тандыром чайханщик кухарит.
От самсы смачный вкус,
Чебурек и арбуз,
И от солнца жарою кумарит.

----------


## oskar_65

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Браво,Анастасия!
Не перестаёте удивлять! :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Стараюсь отвлечся от жизни и лечусь форумом.
Спасибо.

*С гор сойдёт седина,
Жизни полный арык,
Колесом на помоле пшеница.
Хлопком белым поля,
В чапане, без рубля,
С тюбитейкой в жару породнися.*

----------


## oskar_65

> Стараюсь отвлечся от жизни


А помните,как у Ильфа и Петрова:
Цветёт урюк под грохот дней,
Дрожит зарёй кишлак.
А средь арыков и аллей
Идёт гулять ишак.

Уверяю Вас,каждое слово - правда!
Сам видел.:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Поздравляю тебя,
> Лабух,
> Суть кабачный музыкант!


 Прошу прощения за небольшое опоздание))) Но лучше поздно, чем никогда...
Спасибо за поздравление)))

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
Пожалуйста.
Почему-то мне кажется,что Вы не договариваете,прошу вас,не стесняйтесь.

----------


## smychok

Единственное что я мог не договорить, так это ответное поздравление, но... уже февраль стучится в дверь(((
 Но ХОРОШЕГО ПАРНАСА можно пожелать всегда!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Большая.Белая.


 :Ok: 
Я опять прошу прощения, за свои "молниеносные ответы"...
Просто у меня парочка относительно свободных дней и я могу хотя бы частично наверстать упущенное)))

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
Хорошего парнаса всем нам,как говаривал питон КАА:biggrin:
На самом деле,сейчас не являюсь лабухом в полном смысле этого слова,так наскоками - банкеты,юбилеи и т.п. Но было время...
Спасибо за поздравления и участие,удачи и успехов в Новом Году! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

> Как шпыняет нас жизнь по углам...


Не хочется быть обыденным, но... жизненно :Pivo: 
А ещё про Серёгу очень понравилось... 
*oskar_65*, за строки хотелось бы крепко пожать руку!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
Надеюсь когда-нибудь представится такая возможность.
Спасибо тебе,Саша.
Я Оскар.Просто О...,ну ты понял! :Aga:

----------


## smychok

А что тут до Питера???
Не был бы дураком - у Вас бы уже заканчивал консу))) Хотя и не жалею!!! Лучше всего было бы, если бы всё было так, как есть)))) Зачем искать какие-то оправдания)))

----------


## oskar_65

> Зачем искать какие-то оправдания)))


Верно.Всё равно,что жить с повёрнутой назад головой.

----------


## Skadi

> А что тут до Питера???


*Одно время и мне Питер улыбался...во весь рот....
Когда сыграла на рояле Павла Серебрякова, то руки мыть не хотела....
А в Малом зале такой красивый потолок с лепниной...орган....*

----------


## smychok

> Когда сыграла на рояле Павла Серебрякова


))) Оля, когда мы с Вами сделаем программу??? Питер??? Возьмём Рубинштейна,Римского-Корсакова...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Возьмём Рубинштейна,Римского-Корсакова...


Только они не приедут мосты разводить...

----------


## Skadi

> ))) Оля, когда мы с Вами сделаем программу??? Питер??? Возьмём Рубинштейна,Римского-Корсакова...


*Саш, но ... я не вижу здесь...Рахманинова.....а именно, его concerto number two in c-moll.......*

----------


## smychok

Согласен, но я же там не спою(((
Мне у Рахманинова нравится романс "Здесь хорошо"

----------


## Skadi

> Мне у Рахманинова нравится романс "Здесь хорошо"


*А мне "Вешние воды".....*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

А мне нравится когда Оскар стихи в этой теме пишит...

----------


## smychok

Оскар, извини нас пожалуйста - занесло))))

----------


## oskar_65

> занесло)


Без проблем.
Меня тоже занесло на романтику с лёгкой руки Наташи...




> Романтика,я б сказал...


- Подумал Серый,ударив
Кайлом о промёрзший грунт,-
Сейчас пирожок бы бабкин
С капустой,хотя б на фунт.
Да морсом запить из шапки
Бордовой,что ей дарил...
Сказал,мол,тебе от бабки,
Под твой,дорогуша,стиль!
Ах,как же к лицу панамка...
И "Красною" стали звать
Тебя,моя индианка!
Ну как их не воевать!?
Хоть шапка была бордовой,
Попробуй им докажи!
"Нет,красная!" и по новой
Иду на дуэль ко лжи...
Когда запретили дуэли,
Подался я в беспредел,
Но тут менты подоспели,
И вот,Серый,ты не у дел...
Романтика,право слово,
Всегда наказуема...
Пишу тебе вновь и снова,
А ты предсказуемо
Молчишь.Но я не в обиде,
Пусть цензор ликует,гад!
Лауру Петрарка видел,
И мир этой правде рад!
И я докажу - бордовой!
Была у Любви моей
Шапчонка,хоть и не новой,
Но нет на земле милей!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Меня тоже занесло на романтику с лёгкой руки Наташи...


*oskar_65*,это не романтика,а каламбурчик с перцем :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> это не романтика,а каламбурчик с перцем


Но ведь с *элементами*:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но ведь с элементами


:biggrin: :flower:  мне может похулиганить про шапочку...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Why not?

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia Andreevna,
> Why not?


*All right* :biggrin:

*
В каплях росы на траве, своим отраженьем любуясь,
Волк умывался сутра, криминалом совсем не волнуясь.
Не знал он ещё, что спешит на встречу своей смерти,
С лугов собирая цветы и вновь вспоминая "Верди".

Что ждёт его там впереди? Красавица в шапочке красной!
Замученный. С детства любил, но видно любовь та напрасна.
Он бабушке дом починил и изгородь лихо исправил,
По глупости, милой своей, ксиву на шконке оставил.

"Милая, Шапочка красная! В мире лесов ты прекрасная!
Будь же моею женой?! Первой?...Второй?...Дорогой!
Буду я псом твоим преданным, завтрак готовить с обедами.
Ждать тебя буду в лесу, пирожки до дверей донесу."

По пояс в утреннем тумане, с лукошком шла на перевес,
Дивчина с синими глазами и отраженьем от небес.
Вдруг видит, дятел долбит ясень, а дятел был тот стукачёк,
И настучал он на волчонка, когда достал свой червячок.

Девица долго не гадала, друзей - охотников позвала,
На том закончилась любовь, остался Серый без зубов.
Бабули шубку серу сшили, друзей с лукошка накормили,
Раздали всем волкам наказ, на том закончился рассказ.
*

----------


## oskar_65

Они были совсем обычно стоящими
Мужчинами средних лет,
Непонятной,не русской нации...
Мальчонка годочками трёх
С половиной и четвертью,
В белых в горошину синюю
Шортиках с лямочкой;
Няня,она же и бабушка -
Матушка мамы в очках;
У стекла.За стеклом
Фестиваль.
В глубине помещенья
Огромная сцена,
И танец проходит на ней...
И был ещё папа
Того сорванца,
Мужик в тридцать с гаком,
А гак - где-то семь...
В последний побег свой
Мальчонка обидел полковника,
Как-то сорвав с того фуру на землю,
И папа был зол.
Раздражён.
Он в зале так классно сидел...
А бабка никак не могла
Увести пацана;
Он мог на коленях у бабки
Сидеть и смотреть кое-как,
Но ноги лишь почву почуяв,
Несли его внутрь,на концерт!
К барабанам,что близко на сцене,
Но всё ж за стеклом...
И мужчины... не вспомнить лиц...
Привлекли бы внимание
Папы,если б был тот
Не так раздражён.
Он ногою ударил мальца своего,
В раздражении том,
Знать немало то было вины...
И бабуля ушла тоже злой -
Разбирайся папуля с сынком!...
А малыш всё молчал,
Разобиженный люто,
Но за руки легонечко дёргал отца...
Как вдруг внезапно
Папаша услышал
Чужой разговор в голове,
И не просто чужой,
А вот именно этих
Мужчин - одно слово - "Восток.
Советский."
То ли парни с Орды,
Может даже с Ташкента,
А может Кавказ "при делах"...
И рядом у них за стеклом
Что-то вроде бы "кухни",
Но в жизни такой не встречал:
Вроде хэт и тарелки
Обычны и стульчик,
А вот барабаны - "мешки"!
Фасоль своей формой,
Пожалуй напомнят
Большую...
Мужчины молчали,курили,
А папа так явственно
Слышит... и даж
Удивляться не стал;
Наверное где-то готов
Был он к чуду,
Немного поэт,музыкант...
- Гляди на папашу!
Таких называют
"Мужчина теряет лицо!"
- Ты думаешь с юга?
- Я знаю,адЫги,-
Здесь третий внезапно "сказал",
Самый... видный?...
Какой-то... что ясно без слов - 
Он главный,он старший,
Да как угодно...
- А может поспорим?
- Не спорь,бесполезно...
- А всё же! Они с Душанбе!
Их говор шипящий
Я сразу узнАю из тысячи русских,поверь.
- Адыги они! - это третий опять же...
И тут до папаши дошло.
- Я слышу,вас,парни!
- Да знаем,включили...
И двое к нему
Повернули с улыбками лица,
А третий всё также смотрел на мальца...
- Адыги мы,точно. Русскоязычные.
Я чистокровный,
А мамка у мелкого русская.
- И?
- Мордва там присутствует тож.
- Он талант! - это третьего голос
Опять в голове зазвенел у отца,-
Он будет играть,
Прямо в этом концерте! 
- Но он ведь не может!
- Ну-ну! Ты любишь его?
Тут папаша запнулся...
Конечно,по-своему,да!
Он сына любил,
Он души в нём не чаял,
Но так вот сказать им сейчас
Он не мог почему-то...
Сейчас он подумал,
Что может не знает
Всего о Любви...
А они это знают.
Особенно третий.
И всё-таки папа сказал им:
- Не знаю.
Я думаю,что я не знаю Любви.
Есть Он.
Он всё знает о ней...
Папаша был всё же
Наверное где-то поэт...
Они промолчали
В уме.Как и прежде
Снаружи была тишина,
Даже мелкий притих,
И тоже как буд-то внимал...
- И больше никто?
- Ну быть может
Ещё просветлённые,только
Таких что-то я не встречал.
- Вот и встретил...
Они меж собой пошутив,
Улыбнулись...
Папаша подумал невольно:
"Ребят то,похоже,
Частенько менты тормозят
На улицах наших,
Тем паче столичных..."
Тут прыснул от смеха
Внезапно один.
- Вы слышали?! Я ж про себя!...
- Ты сына послушай! -
Вновь вклинился третий,-
С тобой всё понятно,но он...
И папа вдруг понял,
Что слышится где-то,
Прислушаться бы,вдалеке:
"Ну,папа,ну можно?
Они разрешили
На барабанах сыграть!"
- На этих?!
...На сцене стоит чудо-кухня,
Сверкает,искрится в лучах...
- На этих!
И третий глазами
Отцу на "фасоль" показал.
- А?...
- То бутафория,друг мой,на сцене.
А эти реальны. Одень!
И папе наушники дал близстоящий,
А третий:
- Ну что,услыхал?
- Услышал.Так что ж
Телепатия это?
- Без разницы нам,как назвать.
Наушник проверь,
Хорошо себя слышишь?
- Да,да... Ну и звук!
- Это ты! Привыкни, - и третий
Блеснул вдруг глазами, -
А палочки,мальчик,тебе!
Садись и играй! 
А ты,папа,на сцену,
Гитару возьми и иди
Стихи нам свои почитай!...

Папа выпустил сына
С надеждой и грустью,
Но искренне веря,
Что худа не будет
От этих,сомнительных с виду,
Реальных таких мужиков...
- На ладошки поплюй,
Сына,палочки лучше
Будут держаться в руках.
И прости меня,ладно,
Не прав я ужасно.
- Да ладно,пап,я уж забыл.
Пошли же уже,
Ну пошли!?...
И дяди его завели,
Усадили в коморочку
Тут,за стеклом,
За странную кухню
И палочки дали,
И начал мальчишка играть.
И грянул в наушники ЗВУК
БЕСПОДОБНЫЙ!
Так мощно,так...
Папа вошёл
В какую-то дверь,и...
Внезапно проснулся
На старом диване,но сон продолжался.
Он встал и умылся,
А сон ещё шёл.
Папаша достал сигарету и ручку,
И сон свой сюда записал.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Круто!
Романтика! :flower: 
Правда тоже *с элементами* :biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Они были совсем обычно стоящими


:eek: Вот это поэмка  :Ok: 

Уже ремейк написали на мой вариант!!!!!




> таксказать ремейк про краснушапочку 
> 
> *В каплях росы на траве отражаеца солнце..
> Волк умывался с утра, не волнуясь о смерти
> солнце к тому же так ярко светило в оконце,
> что на лугах мотыльки заплясали под "Верди".
> 
> Что же там ждёт впереди? злые красные шапки?!
> красный флажок, ограждающий место охоты?
> ...

----------


## NataG

Да, ребята, а тема-то благодатная) Надо идти дальше. Даешь былину про серого козлика!)))))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Даешь былину про серого козлика!)))))


Наташ,это где ...
Жил был у бабушки серенький козлик,
Лазил он ночью к бабушке в дом.
Только менты повязали с поличным,
Стал он обычным серым "Козлом"...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> С лугов собирая цветы и вновь вспоминая "Верди".


Ну это вас уже совсем к веристам занесло!!! Кто такие веристы все помнят???

----------


## oskar_65

"Все мы немного лошади",
Все мы немного кони...
Шлейкой ли неприметною,
Иль бубенцом трезвоним.
Тянем арбу,карету ли,
Воина на погибель,
Или на скачках первыми
Мчим,закусив удИла...

Все мы немного варвары,
Все мы немного изверги...
Поступью безоглядною
Давим народец мизерный.
"Пищу не ем животную,
Как для меня убитую!.."
Всё ж комара прихлопнули
Так рефлекторно... битою...

Все мы немного ангелы,
Все мы немного светлые...
Лишь потому,что солнечны
Чувства у нас ответные.
Хоть для кого-то добрые,
Пусть для собрата меньшего.
В сердце найдёт лазеечку
Свет диалога вещего...

Все мы немного гении,
Все мы немного тайные...
Глянь-ка,вокруг да около
Вещи необычайные.
Кто это всё же выдумал?
Кто воплотил в реальности?
Жаль,большинство не ведает
Собственной гениальности...

Вот потому мы лошади,
Вот потому мы кони!
Добрые,тихие,славные,
Можно кормить с ладони.
МАлым готовы тешиться,
Втайне страшась большого
Чувства,поступка,космоса,
Счастия неземного.

----------


## Markovich

> "Все мы немного лошади",
> Все мы немного кони...
> Шлейкой ли неприметною,
> Иль бубенцом трезвоним.
> Тянем арбу,карету ли,
> Воина на погибель,
> Или на скачках первыми
> Мчим,закусив удИла...
> 
> ...




Oskar,здорово!

Не обидишся если продолжу "лошадиную" тему?


*Не  оскверняют  губы  удила*


Вам парою гнедых усталых кляч*
Тащить телегу по грязи осенней  
Когда не больно бьют –считать 
                               одною из удач                        
Охапку сена – принимать спасением

Тащиться по проселку под дождем,
Покачивая дружно головами,
Не проклинать судьбу за то, что
                                мерином рожден
Покорно грязь месить усталыми ногами

И вот меня вы сватаете дружно
Кобылка есть нестарая еще
Телега – дрянь, ее подправить нужно
В придачу – вожжи и батог  не в счет

«Давай, что думать долго тут
Бери удила и не будь упрямым,
Не страшно – коль рубец оставит кнут,
Когда – ни будь дадут и пряник »

На это я отвечу твердо – Нет!
Я срок свой отмотал, что мне 
                          судьбой назначен
Свой груз тащу – куда хочу уж 
                                        много лет
И это для меня  не мало в жизни значит

Не оскверняют губы удила
Возница – пьяница  давно мне не указчик
Судьба все то , что подарила – забрала
Билет счастливый мой украл старик – шарманщик…


•	- Обращение “Вам парою гнедых усталых кляч…»
 Относится не к Вам, читатель, а к моим женатым
 приятелям, раздраженным моей холостяцкой свободой и
 сватавшим в свое время мне кобылку, нестарую еще:biggrin:. 

 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Сильно,слов нет! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Tasia

***
На небе сияет ночная звезда,
В ней есть отголосок планеты.
Я знаю, на небе она не одна,
На небе их тысячи, где-то...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> "Все мы немного лошади",


*oskar_65*,точно подмеченно. :Ok: 




> сватавшим в свое время мне кобылку, нестарую еще


Видать совсем коняка слаб,
Коль отказался от услад ))):biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Кто такие веристы все помнят???


Признаюсь,не помню... Может и не знал даже.А поиском не пользуюсь:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Tasia*,
Привет!
Заходи,не бойся:biggrin: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Видать совсем коняка слаб,
> Коль отказался от услад )


Когда бы волен выбирать,
Я выбрал бы свободу.
Но это каждому решать
Женитьба?..эт в охотку.

----------


## oleg99

*oskar_65*,
 Это ВАШЕ-ВСЁ??-брависсимо!!! Я не нарушил ход ваших гениальных..??--:rolleyes:
-всё-дальше пойду
Про игру Soccer все подзабыли на форуме:eek: :Pivo: 
P/S если интересно:-там за 20 лучших групп голосование "боради":wink:

----------


## oskar_65

*oleg99*,
Рад Вас видеть в добром здравии и с неизменным _добрым_ словом в устах!:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
И прошу Вас,не называйте так мою любимую игру!:mad:

----------


## oleg99

> не называйте так мою любимую игру!


сорри...но (никаких "но"! :Aga: )-намёк понят.
Пока в смысле поэтических талантов похвастать мне нечем,-но мы что нибудь придумаем тожж...когда-нить :Aga: 
За сим удаляюсь в более знакомые темки! :Pivo: :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

> За сим удаляюсь


Да Вы заходите,ако,без стеснения.Поэзия она и в плове бывает!
И ваще...:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> Поэзия она и в плове бывает!
> И ваще...


будем заходить!-люди талантливые здесь самобытные!-есть что почитать... :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Пора вернуться к нашим мрачным "баранам".
Что-то пишется...
Пусть пишется...

Для чего тебе надобен Суд...
Ты и в праве своём нипричём,
И без права способен на блуд...
Суета всё сует ни о чём...
Что ты скажешь Ему на суде
Или как от ответа уйдёшь?
Ты познался в беде и нужде?
Ты помог неимущему?... Лжешь!
Под проценты ссужаемы,в долг,
Видишь,люди по чЕсти живут.
Им не нужен такой жизни толк,
Потому ничего не имУт.
Но никто не укажет перстом
На него,мол,меня обобрал.
Ни напраслины грязным листом,
И ни мздою себя не марал.
Не кристальна,но серая тень,
Время сумерек,ей это час,
Каждодневно трясёт его лень.
"Призрак-совесть,приветствую Вас!"
Ты же гнал от себя свою тень,
Да на ближних силки расставлял;
Сколько лжи проливал кажный день,
Чаешь,это никто не считал?
Можешь даром себя утешать,
Кто бы знал,где случиться беде...
Неподкупен Кто волен прощать,
Что ты скажешь Ему на Суде?...

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Мальчик,скажи тёте "Здрасти!",
Невидной,неслышной... с косой.
Мы лишь наживка на снасти,
Блеснём и уйдём на покой...
...Лица отверстые страху
Как повести,кто их читал?
Перо её - то,что на плаху
Палач из-под рясы достал...
Страшно когда ты невидим,
Неслышен и развоплощён.
"Иди,мы тебя не обидим.
А только небыстро убьём"...
Это ль не почерк Маркиза...
Да сколько подобных писак...
Ты.Под ключицу и книзу
Не сможешь направить тесак.
Значит,ты выиграл битву,
Но ты проиграешь войну
С собой.Ведь она твоя сущность,
Всех страхов твоих совокупность,
Последняя нота в клавире,
Конец.В обезвременном мире
Не бойся её лишь одну.

----------


## MOPO

> "Призрак-совесть,приветствую Вас!"


 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Цитата:Сообщение от smychok
> Кто такие веристы все помнят???
> 
> Признаюсь,не помню... Может и не знал даже.А поиском не пользуюсь


Если я не ошибаюсь, то веристы, это перелётные птицы.




> Tasia,
> Привет!
> Заходи,не бойся


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 



> Пора вернуться к нашим мрачным "баранам".


*oskar_65*,в каком то фильме я уже слышала эту фразу :biggrin:




> "Призрак-совесть,приветствую Вас!"
> Ты же гнал от себя свою тень,
> Да на ближних силки расставлял;
> Сколько лжи проливал кажный день,
> Чаешь,это никто не считал?
> Можешь даром себя утешать,
> Кто бы знал,где случиться беде...
> Неподкупен Кто волен прощать,


Куда не зайду,везде классный перчик! :Ok: 
Вы с Марковичем сговорились в поединке?:biggrin:


> Не бойся её лишь одну.


Красиво смерть описанна,понравилось :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> в каком то фильме я уже слышала эту фразу


Обычно говорят "вернёмся к нашим "баранам",я лишь добавил... в тему,так сказать...


> Вы с Марковичем сговорились в поединке?


Ну что Вы,никаких сговоров.Выкладываю,что пишется...

----------


## Skadi

> Я знаю, на небе она не одна,
> На небе их тысячи, где-то...


_На небе же видно,
Что там не одна,
Звёзд - тысячи -
Прямо над нами :rolleyes:_

*oskar_65*,
_Последнее Ваше стихотворение
оч. понравилось_  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Последнее Ваше стихотворение


Надеюсь,не последнее...:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Надеюсь,не последнее...


_Вы правы! 
и предпоследнее (с учётом условного последнего!) - прекрасно, много эмоций вызвало,
впрочем, как и всё Ваше творчество - это от души :smile:

Мм...я не покажусь Вам нескромной, если попрошу что-то новое Ваше...о любви...если есть?_

----------


## oskar_65

> Мм...я не покажусь Вам нескромной, если попрошу что-то новое Ваше...о любви...если есть?


Мм... так и быть,только для Вас.
Вещь незаконченна,думал взяться за неё как-нибудь...
не знаю пока...

Что-то в нём
Выдавало художника,
То ли прищур особый,
То ли пряди волос ото лба...
Он стоял неподвижно часы,
Наблюдал как позирует дева
Такой красоты,
Что хватало за дух...
И боялся спугнуть
И промолвить хоть слово...
Но меж ними уже
Незримо парила Любовь.
У Любови на них
Уже планы свои народились...

"Как прекрасна она,
Эти огненно-рыжие шлейфы,
Что струятся по гладким плечам...
Что за чудо! Нежна
Чуть прозрачная юнная кожа,
И глаза вполлица непохожи
Ни на что,что доселе встречал...

Мне б её закружить
В белом-белом стремительном вальсе,
И осыпать цветами её...
Всё на свете забыть,
И отвергнуть,и крылья расправить,
Пусть потом ничего не исправить,
Мне не нужно "потом" без неё."

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> что-то новое Ваше...о любви...если есть?


Напоёт Оскар нам о любви "трёхэтажным",
Холостым ему срок, хоть любил неоднажды.
Где "Кресты", где мосты, где "Нева" по каналам,
Не нужна им любовь, даже если за "даром"...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
================
Ой, пока писала ответ, уже любовь пробилась :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Напоёт Оскар нам о любви "трёхэтажным",
> Холостым ему срок, хоть любил неоднажды.
> Где "Кресты", где мосты, где "Нева" по каналам,
> Не нужна им любовь, даже если за "даром"...


:eek:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*oskar_65*,это я вспомнила слова...



> Когда бы волен выбирать,
> Я выбрал бы свободу.
> Но это каждому решать
> Женитьба?..эт в охотку.

----------


## Skadi

> Мм... так и быть,только для Вас.
> Вещь незаконченна,думал взяться за неё как-нибудь...
> не знаю пока...





> Мне б её закружить
> В белом-белом стремительном вальсе,
> И осыпать цветами её...
> Всё на свете забыть,
> И отвергнуть,и крылья расправить,
> Пусть потом ничего не исправить,
> Мне не нужно "потом" без неё."


_Спасибо, oskar!
Красивые какие строки_ :smile: :flower: 

_Если позволите, то вот...
__
Лепестки белоснежного вальса
Тихим шёпотом гладили плечи,
Согревались прохладные пальцы -
Грел в ладонях их розовый вечер..._

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Ой, пока писала ответ, уже любовь пробилась


_Не хулигань, Настюш_

----------


## Tasia

[QUOTE=Skade;2200883]_На небе же видно,
Что там не одна,
Звёзд - тысячи -
Прямо над нами :rolleyes:_

Да, небо бездонно…
И звезд там невиданна гладь.
Но сердце - планета за нами,
Что кроет в себе благодать. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Tasia*,
_Наконец-то, мы с Вами встретились, так сказать, лицом к лицу :smile:
Вы не против внести ясность, кто из нас - кто? 
А то некоторые думали, что Вы - это я....фантазия - страшная сила!
А потом уже и стихами пообщаемся _

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Обычно говорят "вернёмся к нашим "баранам",я лишь добавил... в тему,так сказать...


Вспомнила,там ещё невесту украли и мужчина говорил,-А теперь вернёмся к нашим баранам.:biggrin: (Операция "Ы")



> Не хулигань, Настюш


Хге,кто :eek::biggrin:


> Вы не против внести ясность, кто из нас - кто?


Как интересно.....:rolleyes:

Яви свой лик, прекрасная Tasia,
Не обращай внимания на флуд.
С каких небес спустилася Таися?
Иначе люди Тасю не поймут :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

_Так....молчание в ответ.....
Ну тогда принимайте стихи:

На тёмно-синем небе серебром
Узоры свои звёзды вышивают.
А сколько мастериц тех в небе том -
Так до сих пор никто не сосчитает..._

----------


## Tasia

Skade 
Конечно, я не прочь.
Ясность пусть весы уравновесит,
Чтоб стало все на круги своя. :Ok:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ясность пусть весы уравновесит,
> Чтоб стало все на круги своя.


 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade 
> Конечно, я не прочь.
> Ясность пусть весы уравновесит,
> Чтоб стало все на круги своя.


_Ну, слава богу! 
а то что-то никак не могут некоторые "стихотворцы" спокойно прожить без сплетен...
и других дёргают...
Я рада :smile:_

----------


## Tasia

А что за сплетни вкрались в умы людей???
:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> А что за сплетни вкрались в умы людей???


_Некоторые думали, что я - это Вы. Так-то вот...
Хотя, стиль написания стихов у нас с Вами совсем разный. Если хорошо вчитаться.

Да, небо бездонно…
И звезд там невиданна гладь.
Но сердце - планета за нами,
Что кроет в себе благодать...


Я б никогда не написала, что звёзд - гладь.
Потому что считаю, что это выглядит совсем по-другому. На мой взгляд :smile: 

Я пишу так:

Весы, порой, не держат равновесья,
А всё из-за борьбы добра и зла!
Как хочется, чтоб плюсы, перевесив,
Не разрешили б злу дежурить у руля!

Оскар,
Извините, пожалуйста, что невольно нафлудили тут у Вас..._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Tasia*,*Skade*,это не флудилка,общайтесь в личке,не создавайте автору неудобств,а стихи можно тут писать.Спасибо за понимание. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
_Настюш, ты чуть опоздала...я уже извинилась перед Оскаром 


Оскар,
Ещё раз - спасибо Вам за то, что в Вашей теме (невольно!) 
хоть чуть пролили свет ясности на тьму непонимания_

----------


## oskar_65

> пролили свет ясности


Вот и славно.

----------


## Skadi

> Вот и славно.


Да что ж славного...всё чаще посещают мысли о другом форуме....
Грустно, Оскар.....очень грустно....

----------


## oskar_65

> Грустно, Оскар.....очень грустно....


Всё будет хорошо.
Не сдаваться,только не сдаваться...

Между вОлнами парусник,
Опустивший крыла,
Нахлебавшийся досыта
Моря,соли и зла;
Проскользить постарается,
Пусть чуть-чуть повезёт,
Между рифом и скалами
Мать-вода пронесёт...
Если ж нет,то когда-нибудь
Море выбросит весть...
Вы прочтёте,расстроитесь,
Если Вы... ещё есть.

----------


## Skadi

> Между вОлнами парусник,
> Опустивший крыла,
> Нахлебавшийся досыта
> Моря,соли и зла;
> Проскользить постарается,
> Пусть чуть-чуть повезёт,
> Между рифом и скалами
> Мать-вода пронесёт...
> Если ж нет,то когда-нибудь
> ...


Хорошее стихотворение, мне понравилось!
Спасибо, Оскар.

----------


## smychok

> Признаюсь,не помню... Может и не знал даже.А поиском не пользуюсь


 Веристы - от vero(правда) - это уже подальше от романтики))) Там же Леонковало со своими "Паяцы" Там же и "Сельская честь" Масканьи)))
 Но это так - понты гоняю)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но это так - понты гоняю)))


*smychok-понтиак*,далеко не угоняй,гонщик ))):biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Веристы - от vero(правда) - это уже подальше от романтики)


То есть "правдисты"... "искатели истин"... "правдолюбы"?
прямо комсомольская организация...:biggrin:
или литературное течение с максимально приближенным к реальности жизнеописанием... 
тогда свои ребята,блинн... :Ha:

----------


## MOPO

> прямо комсомольская организация...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Подвёз меня на днях своеобразный человек...

Какая грусть,
Мы были в девяностых...
Сейчас нас нет.
Отправились на отдых
Кто смог скопить,
А не сквозь пальцы пропустить
Большие деньги,
Море счастья,
Кто не сменил по жизни масти...
Старый БМВ,
В столице хата,
Что набомблю -
Моя зарплата.
Да есть ещё квадрат,сдаю,
И тем на масло достаю.
А был фонтан,
Бил через край,
И казино "Грины,прощай!"..
На память карта "Голден",
Всегда "мерси"... 
Свободен.
Теперь свободен я
От зла,от денег,
От сладкой жизни,
Всевозможных фенек;
От беспредельности,
Теперь я в рамках...
Иной расклад 
При новых ставках.
Растут мальцы мои,
Жена и всё,что надо...
Да что ж тоскливо так
Порой?... Авось да кабы...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Растут мальцы мои,
> Жена и всё,что надо...


 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Иной расклад 
> При новых ставках.
> Растут мальцы мои,
> Жена и всё,что надо...
> Да что ж тоскливо так
> Порой?... Авось да кабы...


_Иной расклад, иная жизнь,
Но сердце то же. И души
Не разменял купюрой меньше...
Авось-то есть. Юнону б...веришь?_

----------


## oskar_65

Плотной материей сумрачный вечер
Окна зашторил и выбросил флаг...
Верно,сынок,это северный ветер -
НОчи полярной восшествия знак.
Солнце не скоро теперь постучится
В горницу нашу,в святой уголок.
Свечкам,однако же,дОлжно светиться
Ярче во тьме; а какой в этом толк?
Суть во взаимности всех отрицаний,
Божий закон равновесия сил.
То,что дано,никуда не убудет,
Перетечёт,переплавится мир,
Дабы очистившись,снова воскреснуть,
Вторя науке и ей вопреки...
Значит,положено солнцу померкнуть,
Главный же свет свой в душЕ береги.

                  *****
Никогда не умей насмехаться
Над чувствами добрых людей.
Быть может ты не изведал,
Быть может ты холодней!
Ты думаешь,всё мимолётно,
Ты думаешь,всё суета?
И прОжито как-нибудь,лишь бы
Утроба была не пуста.
Есть много других побуждений,
И многого нам не понять,
Покуда во мраке блуждаем,
Покуда не время сиять.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*oskar_65*, вы меня всё больше удивляете и поражаете своими стихами. :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Плотной материей сумрачный вечер
> Окна зашторил и выбросил флаг...
> Свечкам,однако же,дОлжно светиться
> Ярче во тьме...
> Главный же свет свой в душЕ береги.


_Усталый день 
вздохнул и снял пиджак.
Оделся вечер 
в свой лилово-синий фрак.
Кому-то в дом, 
кому из дома уходить,
Кому-то спать, 
кому за свечкою следить.
Когда есть рядом 
тёплый, светлый огонёк,
Мысль не появится: 
"Согрей, как я продрог!"_

----------


## oskar_65

> Когда есть рядом 
> тёплый, светлый огонёк,
> Мысль не появится: 
> "Согрей, как я продрог!"


Когда есть рядом
Тёплый,светлый огонёк,
Тем паче мыслится:
"Согрей,я так продрог!"...:wink:

Спасибо,что Вы есть,друзья!

----------


## Skadi

> Ты думаешь,всё мимолётно,
> Ты думаешь,всё суета?


_Вся наша жизнь - как мимолётность -
так мгновенна!
А суета её, порой, так откровенна...
Куда бежим, куда торопимся -
не знаем,
На той дистанции себя, порой,
теряем.
Когда мечта звездою 
спрячется в ладони,
Пронзит любовью сердце 
и оно застонет,
Познаешь ценность жизни 
ты в тот самый миг,
Всю прелесть чувства -
бесконечности родник!_

----------


## oskar_65

И что-то ещё несомненно будет...
И криком рождённого 
Небо наполнится;
Сухая листва под ногою хрустнет,
И древо познания
С треском обломится.
Оплавятся свечи в бессоные ночи,
Дождём ураганным
Тучи разверзнутся;
Седой муэдзин завопит что есть мОчи,
И лбы о булыжник
Молитвенно треснутся.
Опять мотыльки прилетят на пламя,
Змея подколодная
Ядом поделится;
Сорвут и сожгут красно-синее знамя,
И рыцаря с лошади
Сбросит мельница.
Солдаты придут,будут девок лапать,
А мальчики школьные
Скрипнут зубами;
Чинуши в карманы всё также хапать,
Не зная усталости,
Будут годами.
На новых людей лягут старые маски,
Побитые молью
Всплывут обещания;
И юноша купит фальшивые ласки,
Чтоб только добиться
Мужского признания...

Мы будем с тобой,наблюдая за этим,
Высокими тенями
Неба искристого,
Когда с сожаленьем,
Когда с одобрением:
- Будьте,как мы были,
Так же неистово.

----------


## MOPO

> И лбы о булыжник
> Молитвенно треснутся.


Наша тема  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Какой же он быстрый...
К тому же левша,
Один лишь изъян - слишком юнный.
Но парень с ударом,
Излишне спеша
Бросает кулак свой чугунный...
Защита,защита...
Уклоны,нырки,
По рингу кружу как лисица...
Пусть выпустит пар,
Моей правой руки
Покуда пускай не страшится.
Приклеена насмерть
Она к бороде,
Лишь изредка джебом навстречу,
Стреляю я левой,
А он в суете
Молотит перчатки,предпречья...
Понятно,охотник!
А я уже дичь,
Низка донельзя моя ставка...
- "Вали чемпиона!
Он старый,как сыч,
Умри,антикварная лавка!"
Ну что же,кричите,
Я старый для вас,
Но я чемпион,не забыли?...
И может быть ныне
Последний мой шанс,
Не рано ли похоронили?...
...Тяжёлый был раунд,
Какой там?
"Седьмой!
Сейчас он попрёт без оглядки!"
И прав,как обычно,
Наставник то мой,
И публика жаждет развязки...
"Навалится,влево
Опять уходи...",
Я только согласно киваю,
Но действовать буду,
Старик,ты прости,
По-своему,я уже знаю...
...Опять полетел
Его левый прямой,
Но правый мой хук чуть пораньше
В открытую челюсть,
А там и второй,
С подшагом направо подальше
Взлетел левый кросс,
И в височную кость
Парнишке влепился...
Финита.
Амбиция,воля,
Уверенность,злость,
Надежда,как в зеркале битом,
Лежит на помосте
В тупой тишине,
Что так наступает внезапно,
Когда из-под носа...
Невесело мне.
Я всё ещё лучший,понятно!?...
Теперь я повешу
Перчатки на гвоздь,
Достанет для этого духа!...
Любила,ласкала,
Но был только гость...
Прощай,моя публика-шлюха!

----------


## MOPO

> Финита.
> Амбиция,воля,
> Уверенность,злость,
> Надежда,как в зеркале битом,



Классно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*МОРО*,
С возвращением,что ли... :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
Едем дальше,видим чу*ь...

Межеумки тусовались на меже,
Что ни слово,
Что ни дело - гиль.
А бы пОходя,не суть уже...
Не поляна,так сортир.Гниль.

В полдень bravo прилетел - перст.
Без абсента
Не творит,гад.
Из ОтАра сам, у Чу мест,
Толерантен,всех мочить рад.

Он и аутодаффе снёс,
Чуть обугленный
Мастак,так...
Мочимордием силён,пёс,
А снаружи словно лёд - пак.

Да за каждую молву-сор
Лей смолу 
На головы всех,
Что нарыли под стеной нор;
Покачнуть хотят твой дом - грех!

Да за каждое словцо-грязь,
Выливай ушат 
Дерьма на...
А за пулю дай ответ враз.
Presto дробью бараба-на.

Часословом запасусь в ночь,
Когда выйдет
Про меня Вий.
Чертогоном огражусь - прочь!
Да осиновый сточу кий.

Только бес уже не тот бес.
Часто выя
Тож несёт крест.
Он почти уже внутри весь,
Как наседка слюбовал шест.

Оболочки,вот они тут,
Тождесловие
В устах - яд.
Им бы нЕтяга поймать,ждут,
Стерегут неверный твой шаг.

Я,как слово,заточу меч,
Рубану
Наотмашь,эх-ма!..
Мой корабль подзалатал течь,
Я иду,иду на вы,нах...

----------


## Markovich

> Любила,ласкала,
> Но был только гость...
> Прощай,моя публика-шлюха!



 Oskar_65!

 Ну ты и дал! Вот это стих!
Ты прям как твой герой стихотворения - напомнил публике всего этого форума ,кто настоящий чемпион!
Поздравляю!!!

 :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

Markovich

----------


## oskar_65

> Ну ты и дал!


Ну ты и сказал!
Какой там


> чемпион!


червячок... не более...:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> *МОРО*,
> С возвращением,что ли...
> 
> *Добавлено через 45 минут*
> Едем дальше,видим чу*ь...
> 
> Межеумки тусовались на меже,
> Что ни слово,
> Что ни дело - гиль.
> ...


.....
Привет, Коллега! Прошу прощения...не удержался!:rolleyes:Не со зла...:biggrin: Не в бровь, а в лоб... :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

Едем мы, а вы... идите...

Междуумки тусовались на меже,
Что ни слово, 
Что ни дело – гниль.
Подойдя, понимаешь уже...
Не сортир это пахнет. Гриль.

В полдень, правда прилетел Ment.
Без «Абсента».
Что ни слово, то – мат.
Курит гад сигареты «Кент».
Пьёт - дерьмо, но прикид – на парад.

Он мафон и  Даффи принёс.
Только «Мерси» её –
Фуфло, так...
Замочить, как поссать ему...Пёс.
А под Даффи плачет, Мудак!

Да за каждую басню-сор
Я бы ка*ал 
На головы всех,
Что мочилсь на мой забор
И ругали святых – какой грех!

Да за каждое словцо-грязь,
Не вина наливай!
Дерьма на...
А за пулю, ответ «пером» - раз!
Presto Мразь, живи без «бана-на»

Божьим Словом займусь вночь,
Как прийдёт
За мною вдруг Вий.
Вийигоном очерчусь – прочь!
Да биллиардный схвачу кий!

Жаль, что бес не тот нынче бес.
Из каких-то
Таёжных он мест
И внутри поселился уж весь.
Что тут взять? Бес и в Африке – бес.

Этимологи...вот они тут.
Фразеологи...
В устах – яд.
Им бы нЕтяга ловить. Они ржут.
Караулят тебя, вашу мать...

Я бы как заточил бы мечь,
Рубанул бы 
Во весь свой мах!
Моя крыша, кажись дала течь...
Я иду, как Вы поняли на х...

----------


## oskar_65

> Едем мы, а вы... идите...


Привет,Коллега! :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Прикольно... побродить по дебрям языка... главное что


> Не со зла.


Отлучусь на тройку дней на...
Да не суть,
Косить капусту для..
Оболочке всё же жрать дай,
Вот и мечемся как су**,б*я...:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Всех прекрасных жительниц и гостей Уголка поэзии поздравляю с Международным Женским Днём 8 марта!!!
Мы Вас любим и всегда будем любить!!! Дай Вам Бог счастья в жизни и крепкого здоровья,радости каждодневной,цветов и музыки и хороших мужиков,в конце концов!!!
С Праздником!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
_За такой тост.....вот :rolleyes:_

[IMG]http://*********ru/494510.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
И Вам Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> На новых людей лягут старые маски,
> Побитые молью
> Всплывут обещания;
> И юноша купит фальшивые ласки,
> Чтоб только добиться
> Мужского признания...
> 
> Мы будем с тобой,наблюдая за этим,
> Высокими тенями
> ...


 :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Разухабило,растопырило,
Развезло-повело
Не в ту степь.
Разомлелося,
Да распелося,
Да сорвало со шеи цепь.

А на той цепи
Ох,постылый груз,
Бряцнул наземь,
Живём,братва!
Набурлачился,
Насобачился,
Где вы девки,вино,жратва?!

Любодействовать,
Краснобайствовать
Так попёрло,
Что мОчи нет.
Да лилось рекой
Пойло сивое...
Я ли это был или нет?

А наутро хмель
Жалил словно шмель
Прямо в темячко,
В родничок...
Эх,хмельная Русь,
Наливай,напьюсь!
Иль не Ванька я дурачок?!!!

----------


## oskar_65

А всё-таки жить хорошо!
С утра не болит голова,
Хоть пил и хотелось ещё,
Под хрусткий огурчик с лещом,
Под добрые песни,слова.

Душевность,её не купить,
И вовсе не суть антураж -
На лавочке в сквере мутить,
В крутом ресторане кутить -
Без ней всё лишь пойло,фураж...

----------


## Skadi

> А всё-таки жить хорошо!
> Под добрые песни,слова...
> Душевность,её не купить...


 :Ok: :wink: :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

В её утробе зреет чадо,
Она вся круглая,как мяч...
"Пелёнок настрочить бы надо,
А в 18 будет врач.
А в 19 муж с работы
Придёт голодный и немой,
Ни слова доброго,ни... что ты!
Уже нельзя,уж срок большой...
Но скоро,скоро день настанет,
И будет боль... и страшно как!..."
Родит.Взрастит.Мужчиной станет.
Когда угодно Богу так.

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,

_В Вашей поэзии - сама жизнь! 
И это доходит до сердца,
Волнует, оставляет след...
Спасибо! _

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
Спасибо,Ольга!
Не знаю,всегда приятно видеть женщину на сносях.Есть в ней что-то особенное,одухотворённость необычная...

----------


## Skadi

> Не знаю,всегда приятно видеть женщину на сносях.Есть в ней что-то особенное,одухотворённость необычная...


Вы правы - в это время женщина полна особой тайны, и...счастлив тот мужчина, который поймёт эту тайну, но вдвойне будет счастлива женщина с таким мужчиной :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> счастлив тот мужчина, который поймёт эту тайну,


Понять женщину... :rolleyes:
"О,сколько нам открытий чудных...":biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> "О,сколько нам открытий чудных..."


:smile: 

Гм...развивая эту мысль...кто-то сказал, что мужчина складывается из мужа и чина...
Фазу Алиевой принадлежит это высказывание - своеобразное напутствие:
"Не на пороге давай мужчине цену,
А в дороге!" - верно сказала :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
Бездонная тема... не хотелось бы углубляться,я ведь всё-таки "нихт-лирик":biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> Бездонная тема... не хотелось бы углубляться,я ведь всё-таки "нихт-лирик"


Отбой лирическому развитию :wink:

----------


## Markovich

> А всё-таки жить хорошо!
> С утра не болит голова,
> Хоть пил и хотелось ещё,
> Под хрусткий огурчик с лещом,
> Под добрые песни,слова.
> 
> Душевность,её не купить,
> И вовсе не суть антураж -
> На лавочке в сквере мутить,
> ...


Оскар!Здорово!
Вдохновило, прости не удержался:

В ресторане мы кутнем,
В скверике - добавим!
Под леща с огурчиком
Чего-нибудь раздавим,

А чтоб душевности придать
Фуражу и пойлу,
Под гитару мы споём
Негромко и пристойно,

А жить то братцы,хорошо!
На языке всеж крутится - 
Что хорошо жить,мол еще,
Как не крути, а лучше!


 :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> А жить то братцы,хорошо!
> На языке всеж крутится - 
> Что хорошо жить,мол еще,
> Как не крути, а лучше!


 :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Что ты такое,
Откуда мне знать...
Вот и понять не берусь.
Может в запое 
Лишь можно познать
Нечто конкретное - Русь?

Русь несказанна,
Негаданна Русь,
Белой берёзкой в окне...
_Или дурмана
Объевшийся гусь?_
Вечно пылает в огне,
И не сгорает,
Встаёт из руин
Жилами,кровью людей...
_И просерает
Всё махом одним
В блеске слепящих идей..._
_Русь косоглаза,
Носата,черна,
Прямо оплот басурман..._
И православна,
Верна и нежна,
Русь - нараспашку карман...
_Зоны,этапы,
Ворьё,мусора,
Строго-режимная и..._
Ельника лапы,
Морозец с утра
Окна распишет мои.
Сердце зайдётся
Тебя обойти,
Рек твоих не переплыть...
_Что же неймётся - 
Казни иль прости!
Предпочитаешь казнить!..._
Русь... даже душу
За друга отдам!
Русь... я умру от любви!..
_Здесь чистят пушку,
Ножи точат там
Граждане,как бы,твои..._
Лучшие девы,
Леса и стихи,
Лучшие в мире умы...
_Нищие нивы,
Бурьян,лопухи,
Старцы под гнётом сумы..._
Русь - не Москва,
И Москва ведь не Русь.
Апофеоз да не весь...
_Русь как трава.
Я кошу и боюсь
Вновь быть обманутым здесь...
_
Что ты такое,
Откуда мне знать!
Вот и понять не берусь.
Есть и спокоен.
И буду стоять
Лишь за тебя,матерь Русь!

----------


## Skadi

> *Русь несказанна,
> Негаданна Русь,
> Белой берёзкой в окне...
> И православна,
> Верна и нежна,
> Русь - нараспашку карман...
> Сердце зайдётся
> Тебя обойти,
> Рек твоих не переплыть...
> ...


_Оскар....какой же Вы молодец!
Спасибо за эти строки!
Нельзя сказать лучше!...
каждое слово - до слёз..._

----------


## Markovich

Прекрасное и уродливое,жестокое и нежное,правда и ложь,все так переплелось,чего больше? 
Здорово ты  об этом сказал!

 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
*Markovich*,
Спасибо за тёплые слова!

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
А, может, чуть-чуть о любви?
"Нихт-лирику" чтоб удивить...
:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> А, может, чуть-чуть о любви?
> "Нихт-лирику" чтоб удивить...


Удивить это врядли... разве позабавить чуток:

Ложатся тени
На дорогу,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
Идём,похоже,
Даже в ногу,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
А в небе
Две звезды сияют,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
И головы
Не понимают,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
Потом мы в губы
Целовались,
Одна моя,одна твоя,
И вновь руками
Обжимались,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
Я понял вдруг
Свои две мысли,
Одну мою,одну твою:
"О,ненаглядная,
Такую,как ты,
Я врядли где найду!"

----------


## Skadi

> Я понял вдруг
> Свои две мысли,
> Одну мою,одну твою:
> "О,ненаглядная,
> Такую,как ты,
> Я врядли где найду!"


_А в жизни так ещё бывает:
Во фразах оба совпадают,
Одновременно говоря...
Жизнь без любви - считай, что зря!_

----------


## oskar_65

Если причина в высоких словах,
То я против такой причины.
Можно витая порой в небесах
Выдумать жизнь и кончину;
Сказку создать о великих мечтах,
Разума юнного играх;
Имя своё начертать в облаках
В главных,единственных титрах;
Чувства такие в себе разбудить,
Чтоб обдаваемы жаром,
Плавились люди,не в силах постичь
Всей глубины чудо-дара.
Можно быть ангелом прямо сейчас,
С крыльями,нимбом и ликом....
Только я против восторженных масс,
Против профана в великом.
Против учебников,стонов и рифм,
Скроенных ради себя же;
Против сверкающих бликами нимф,
Верности против лебяжьей;
Против премудрости старых ослов,
Против бухого экстрима;
Против заклятых друзей и врагов,
Против прошедшего мимо;
Против заставивших нас замолчать,
Против навязанной речи;
Против того,кто способен сломать,
Против того,кто излечит!

----------


## sendaysa

> Если причина в высоких словах,
> То я против такой причины.
> Можно витая порой в небесах
> Выдумать жизнь и кончину;



Очень,очень,и еще раз очень
здорово. !!! Спасибо ! Хоть что-то хорошее с утра!

----------


## Markovich

Oskar!
Здорово! Ну ты накапливаешь-накапливаешь потенциал - зато потом как выстрелишь!Как там О.Бендер говорил? 
Конгениально!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Как там О.Бендер говорил?


"Графа Монте-Кристо из меня не вышло.Придётся переквалифицироваться в управдомы." :biggrin:

----------


## sendaysa

> "Графа Монте-Кристо из меня не вышло.Придётся переквалифицироваться в управдомы." :biggrin:


Да Б-г с ним, с графом...Золото, бриллианты
Дворец, конюшня, женщины, вино...
Пусть он подобное создаст стихотворенье...
Уверен, по сравненью с Вашим , вышло бы г-но (сорри)

----------


## Skadi

*sendaysa*,

_Стас, с графом было всё в порядке:
Разил он зло, не сняв перчатки,
Богатство принял от аббата -
Со злом нужна была расплата.
А что касается творений,
К примеру, хоть стихотворений,
Как "сын" великого Дюма,
Добавил бы и нам ума :wink: 
_

----------


## sendaysa

> Богатство принял от аббата -
> Со злом нужна была расплата.



Ты забываешь, девочка, что тем ,,добром"
Аббат ссудил его не для борьбы со злом...
Ведь говорил ему безумный Фариа:
,,Месть разрушает изнутри тебя..."

----------


## Skadi

> Ведь говорил ему безумный Фариа


_Но Фариа безумным не был, Вы забыли?
Иначе как бы тайну острова открыли?
Богатство, верно, было отдано во благо -
В конце концов, зло прекратило свою сагу! :wink:_

----------


## sendaysa

> В конце концов, зло прекратило свою сагу!


О идеалы детские...Читать, мечтать...
Борьба добра и зла...А что есть что? Кто может утверждать?
Один вон тоже сагу зла в отчаяньи прервал..
Но вдруг поправился...На 9 грамм...И как-то заскучал...

----------


## Skadi

> Один вон тоже сагу зла в отчаяньи прервал..
> Но вдруг поправился...На 9 грамм...И как-то заскучал...


_И Оскар тоже, видно, заскучал -
Мы зафлудили его тему...замолчал!
:rolleyes:_

----------


## oskar_65

> И Оскар тоже, видно, заскучал -
> Мы зафлудили его тему...замолчал!


Нет,я всего лишь допоздна работал,
Пришёл уставший,спать охота...

----------


## oskar_65

Когда улетают от нас даже птицы,
И прячется солнце на долгую ночь,
В колёсиках времени сполохи-спицы,
Они лишь способны тоску превозмочь.
И тикает время в сердечке горячем
То медленно,то побыстрее в разы,
Когда свои чувства на сердце мы прячем,
И прячем обиды... до первой слезы.
Тогда всё понятно,но мы ведь не плачем!
Мы сильные... или скорее черствы.
Уверены буд-то предел обозначен,
Тем самым на смерть соглашаясь,увы.
И время предельно,и это привычно,
К смирению жизненный опыт ведёт.
А спицы мелькают про нас горемычных,
Способных понять и принять данный счёт.

----------


## Skadi

> И время предельно,и это привычно,
> К смирению жизненный опыт ведёт.
> А спицы мелькают про нас горемычных,
> Способных понять и принять данный счёт.


_С судьбою мы можем хотя бы поспорить,
От времени примем лишь то, что позволит.
Назад оглянуться - о многом жалеть,
Вперёд посмотреть - жить подольше хотеть.
А время свой бег продолжает упрямо...
С рождения точка отсчёта дана нам:
У каждого ритм жизни - свой метроном,
Неважно, бежим ли иль шагом идём.
Мы можем смириться, мы можем роптать,
Но примем, что время захочет нам дать!_

----------


## overload

Порою - привяжись ты к правде на постой,
она в поверку - ложь... и совесть не при ней,
и вся былая жизнь так выглядит пустой, 
что выпитый стакан окажется полней.

Не всякая любовь в глаза нам правдой льстит,
обманом я не сыт и правдою не пьян.
Я сам себе не лгу - и жизнь меня простит,
Я выпить не хочу опять пустой стакан...

----------


## MOPO

> Тем самым на смерть соглашаясь,увы.


:cool:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> В колёсиках времени сполохи-спицы,
> Они лишь способны тоску превозмочь.


очень верно  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Не всякая любовь в глаза нам правдой льстит,
> обманом я не сыт и правдою не пьян.
> Я сам себе не лгу - и жизнь меня простит,
> Я выпить не хочу опять пустой стакан...


Что правда мне в стакане?...
Что ложь мне о любви?...
Ловушки и капканы.
Я,скользкий от кровИ,
Уйду.Оставлю лапу -
Тебе,охотник,весть.
Уж не взыщи за правду,
Со мной осталась честь.

----------


## Skadi

> Я сам себе не лгу - и жизнь меня простит,
> Я выпить не хочу опять пустой стакан...


_Себе лгать - просто глупо.
Однако, через лупу
В себе всё рассмотреть -
Потом жить не хотеть.
Стакан пускай пустует,
А жизнь своё диктует:
Даст время свет минут
Прозреньем - тебя ждут._

----------


## oskar_65

Не хотелось сегодня писАть,
Думал,лягу пораньше в постель,
Только что-то не хочется спать,
Слишком звонкая нынче капель...
Неужели весна забрела
В этот мокрый и мрачный град,
Да с три короба Вам наплела:
"Петербург... Петроград... Ленинград..."
Но бабульки повылезли с нор,
Здесь их слишком... стареешь,Рось.
Хорошо,что живут до сих пор,
Только как,вот ведь в чём вопрос...
Молодёжь молчаливо хамит,
Практикуя "особый" взгляд,
Средний класс хамовито молчит,
Слишком виден под кожей яд.
Очень мало румяных лиц,
Как иначе-то,солнца ведь нет...
Не культура,снобизм мокриц,
Чуть копнёшь,повылазит на свет...
Не выходит из памяти впрок
Доброй бабушки странный наказ:
"Не робей перед ними,сынок,
Это наша "культурная" мразь."

----------


## Skadi

> Только что-то не хочется спать,
> Слишком звонкая нынче капель...


_Вот уж начал гастроли апрель,
И всё чаще и звонче капель!
Кто-то спит, а кому - не до сна,
Кровь вовсю будоражит Весна!
И бабульки-подснежники в ряд
Целый день у подъездов сидят.
Узнаём мы от них - кто какой:
Тот вон пьяница, этот - герой,
Ой, а Шурка уже развелась?!
Надо ж, сплетня...а я повелась!
И бегом мы, всё время бегом:
Дом, работа, работа, вновь дом.
И Весна - тоже ей не до сна -
Всех влюбляя, меняет она..._

----------


## oskar_65

Я плетусь за караваном,
Еле ноги волоча,
Оказалась жизнь обманом,
Я поверил сгоряча.
Верблюды, плюясь лениво,
Мерной поступью идут,
Не догнать. Смотрю тоскливо,
Вот и всё... абзац... капут.
Лягу здесь. Во власти неба
Иссушить меня огнём.
Нет понятия "нелепо"
В смерти. Жизнь мы так живём.
То не слабость, уж поверьте,
И не сдача в плен врагу,
Небо, Солнце в круговерти
Я принять ещё могу.
Бренность тела же напротив -
Забери его Земля.
Никого не озаботив,
Здесь один останусь я....
С высоты увидеть мне бы,
Как лежу я, нем и глух.
Я дошёл, ты слышишь, Небо,
Не сломить тебе мой дух.

----------


## oleg99

> Я дошёл, ты слышишь, Небо,
> Не сломить тебе мой дух


Ты готов,и не боишься..всё приелось-невтерпёжь,
-чТО-Ж,готовь лопаты,вилы,-выкорчуем эту ложь!
Если сможем-то поможем,правда..клятвы не даю,
Но сказать,о том что прежде жизнь "счастливило мою..?"Я-ЗВЕНО в цепи времён_-Я догадываюсь просто как подставило оно..-тех,кто верил,знал и ждал..
Здесь..поставлю многоточье---*oskar_65*,
-Ну уж Вы уж не обессудьте, не поэт . пока учусь...
[IMG]http://*********ru/585822.jpg[/IMG]-ФОРЕВА!! :Oj: :rolleyes:
И всё-же,-берегите себя,-""майлими"? :Ha: :biggrin: :Pivo: 
А Вот_-в чём смысл бытиЯ?-..е сть солнце,Родина ..и Я..
Да нет!-уж рожа -не моя..А Родина-она "не Я"
Осталось Солнце..-будет вам,по смыслам мыслям и делам...-АМИНЬ :Ha:

----------


## smychok

> Когда улетают от нас даже птицы,
> И прячется солнце на долгую ночь,
> В колёсиках времени сполохи-спицы,
> Они лишь способны тоску превозмочь.
> И тикает время в сердечке горячем
> То медленно,то побыстрее в разы,
> Когда свои чувства на сердце мы прячем,
> И прячем обиды... до первой слезы.
> Тогда всё понятно,но мы ведь не плачем!
> ...


О, шустрое время! Когда ж оно станет?
Иль может сединка на время отстанет?
Но время летит всё быстрей и быстрей…
Живите, любите за всех, веселей!
Не вешайте нос и другим улыбнитесь,
Не падайте духом – а ну ка «проснитесь!»
Живите с улыбкой, а с злобой миритесь,
Кто хмур – подойдите к нему, улыбнитесь!
Наполним же мир лучезарной улыбкой –
Живите, любите, ведь счастье так зыбко!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> Ты готов,и не боишься..всё приелось-невтерпёжь,
> -чТО-Ж,готовь лопаты,вилы,-выкорчуем эту ложь!


Всё не так уж и погано...
Просто стих... аспект души...
Слово всякое с изъяном,
Мы - частица этой лжи.

Удивил и порадовал! :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*smychok*,
ЗдОрово и здорОво! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

)))))
Не сразу понял выделение буквы о )))))
Видно я уже сонный...
Рад всрече!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Просто безгранично...

----------


## oskar_65

> Рад всрече!!!


Точно сонный!...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## oleg99

> Удивил и порадовал


То-ли ещчо будет-ой-ёй-ой! :Pivo: Рад!встрече на Вашей земле..
-_______________________________
Где-то колыхнулось лето..
близко вдруг зависло..-и обратно скисло
 это ли не повод приободриться снова?
И сказал случайно..-градоначальник отчаянно:
             -"город мы разделим по отдельным темам..-
-здесь восток,-здесь запад,-здесь кавказ,сибирь..
-Вам,друзья лихие-выдадут ключи...
не забудьте всё-же,сдать "рабжизнь" в утиль.. :cool:
Ну это вааще-пи..ец-Я в "Ахтунг_ауте" :Vah: (не перестаю удивляться)))-вот наваял))):confused:
Мы-невольные частицы..этой несправедливости!! :Aga: :eek:

----------


## oskar_65

> не забудьте всё-же,сдать "рабжизнь" в утиль..





> Мы-невольные частицы..этой несправедливости!!


 :Ok:  :Ok: 

У Вас есть чутьё на образ,уважаемый,и это главное! :Aga: 
А над техникой мы пора-ботаем...:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> У Вас есть чутьё на образ


Это неотъемлимый и неприкрашенный стиль моей современной жизни..
-он-же,-"защитная скорлупка.."(Я та-а-ак думаю..)))
Ямб,-хорей,-учи скорей"
Обучению не поддаётся,-только редактированию..
 1989г,Парк ЦПКиО им. Комсомола..-"суббота"-ожидание свадьбы..(собрались раньше на час..-зачем?))
  Подлетает "дурректор":-там любилей десский дом имени Хлебушкина,-иди-езжайте  ...(а свадьба у нас,-начало в 20час..,-ну в 21-"не убьют.."_а время уже(ещё) 17 часов..))).......-зачем?-почему?-как так?
-"Ви план не даёте!!"-комнат смеха-5 коп . вход-и то план даёт!-Ви не даёте(((-иди езжайте...(((аффаратура -его..дивизию)):wink: :Vah: :biggrin:
 эту историю (с продолжением))))_-на редактирование_-с удовольствием!!

----------


## Skadi

> Нет понятия "нелепо"
> В смерти. Жизнь мы так живём...


Нам так кажется - "нелепо"
Забирает смерть иных,
Только факт записан этот
Где-то в книге для живых.
Жизнь, казалось бы - пустяк,
Щедро дни свои мы дарим.
Скажут нам потом - не так,
Когда жизнь на Суд представим.
Улетим когда-то в Вечность
И, как знать, быть может, там
Осознаем быстротечность
Земной жизни - лучшей нам!

----------


## oskar_65

> -иди езжайте...


:biggrin:



> -на редактирование


 :Vah: 
Шедевры в редакции не нуждаются...:biggrin: :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
А вот представь себе поляну
В лесочке летнем у ручья.
На той поляне папы, мамы,
И незамужние, и я.
Я с виду хоть и незавидный,
Но всё же... скажем так, жених.
Из малопьющих, очевидно,
На первый взгляд,кажись,не псих.
Поляна,чудная поляна...
В избытке водка и Шампань,
Баян, гитара, фортепьяно,
Рояль в кустах стоял*а* там!
Плюс женский хор всея России,
А так поют, смахнёшь слезу.
Пусть где-то теноры киксили,
И волки вторили в лесу...
Потом пустились в пляс певуньи,
И теноры, и пьяный бас,
Ну и балетные плясуньи
Стриптизом вдарили по нас.
Бесчинство, буйство вакханалий,
И сладкий дым от шашлычка,
Калейдоскоп из аномалий,
Здесь каждый двинутый слегка...
Затем устали, попритихли,
Смочили телеса в ручье,
Ещё шампусик придавили,
И стало чудно на душе.
Настолько чудно стало многим,
Что связность потеряла речь.
Пошли тельцы и козероги,
И стали бычиться и петь.
А каждый хочет быть услышан,
И начинается бардак...
"А ты такую песню слышал?
Нет?.. зацени, какой ништяк".
И загибается веселье.
Я рассказал бы анекдот,
Про то, как Моцарту Сальери
Пургена напихал в компот...
Вот так и мы, одни таланты,
Могли бы просто потрындеть.
Когда балдеют музыканты,
Поверьте, лучше бы не петь!
Предвосхищая возраженья:
"Не петь певцам, тогда кому?!"
И всё же, главное, общенье.
Не досказали, почему?...

*Добавлено через 2 часа 30 минут*
Капля падает,
Время тикает,
Стрелки прячутся в циферблат...
Перепутица.
Перекрестица.
Три дороги, одна назад.

Капля смелая
Всё же падает,
Капле выбора всё же нет.
А дороги три,
Выбирай, смотри.
Краски ярки, чудесен свет.

На распутище
Камень каменный,
Надпись выбита палашом.
Надпись древняя,
Стиль неведомый,
Ясно лишь одно - поделом!

"Влево ходючи,
Потеряешь честь.
Вправо грянешь -
Прощай, живот.
Прямо - битым быть
Десять раз на дню.
Поворачивай, обормот!"

Капля падает,
Мысли мечутся:
"Дома мамка и всё пучком..."
Камень каменный,
Надпись грозная,
Вдруг правдивая... что потом?

На распутище
Стоит детище,
Околесица в голове.
Думу думати,
Выбор делати,
Оно надоти, челове?..
..к-Каплю вытерши,
Развернул коня
На попятный путь богатырь.
Закручинившись,
Опечалившись,
Не хочу спасать этот мир!

Кабы встретился
Камень каменный
Да обратной-то стороной:
"То лишь присказка.
А на волюшке
Все дороги ведут домой".

----------


## smychok

> Пусть где-то теноры киксили,


Ну вот почему все сразу на нас наезжают???!!!
)))
Респект за стихо!!!! "Тепло"...

----------


## oskar_65

> Ну вот почему все сразу на нас наезжают???!!!


действительно.... традиция такая?..:wink:

----------


## smychok

бог его знает... Просто у теноров всегда тесситура не очень удобная...

----------


## oskar_65

> Просто у теноров всегда тесситура не очень удобная...


Не думаю... скорее от избытка чуйств... кого люблю, того и бью...  
а то из зависти...
а то из глупости...
а то из ревности...
а то из глухости...
А в общем это всё фуфло,
Кому, скажи, сейчас легко? :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Эй, тенор, ТЕНОР, выше глазки,
Я понимаю, что ты зол.
Ты пожалел бы свои связки,
А этот, дирижёр - козёл
Не ведает твоих страданий,
Не знает он, что "си бемоль"
для тенора предел мечтаний,
Вы дайте баритону "соль"...

----------


## oskar_65

Насколько всё кажется мелким
В сравненьи с Любовью...

Я тысячу разных дорог одолел
И смирился с собою...

Я видел бесстрашных людей,
Одиночество видел за гранью...

Я вырастил сотню детей,
Я ключик нашёл к пониманью...

Теперь для меня не вопрос,
Не выбор, ни тени сомнений...

Проблемы людские всерьёз
Не требуют нужных умений...

Ведь было. И сбудется вновь -
Взойдёт на Голгофу мечтатель:

"Делите себя на Любовь!
Любовь подо всем знаменатель!"

Я хрупкий и прочный, как сталь.
Я нежен и груб в то же время.
Я честен и искренний враль.
Я ангел. Я демона семя.
Я жёсткий и мягкий, как воск.
А слепишь, застыну в руках.
Я умный и высушил мозг.
Я юнный, седой на висках.

Делите себя на любовь.
Делитесь с людьми этой тайной.
Так просто, лишь несколько слов.
Так сложно без истины главной.

----------


## sendaysa

[QUOTE=oskar_65]Делите себя на любовь.
Делитесь с людьми этой тайной.
Так просто, лишь несколько слов.
Так сложно без истины главной.


Oskar, лучше не скажешь!!! Такое ощущение, что набирали текст дольше, чем писали сам стих. Просто на одном дыхании Вдохновения! А. может, потому, что Накануне Пасхи?  Стас

----------


## oskar_65

Вообще-то дня три где-то... иногда надо дать время "дозреть" тексту, когда не уверен в чём-то... затем нелишними бывают корректировочки.Оскар.

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,Cтоящий стих,серьезный и настоящий!
Oskar, вот ты всегда так долго вынашиваешь,но зато потом такой стих выдашь!
Копирую себе в тетрадь-как один из лучших,самые лучшие твои надеюсь еще впереди!
С праздником Пасхи,здоровья,вдохновения!

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Спасибо, Сергей, для меня честь твоё внимание.

*Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты*
Как впрочем и других товарищей. :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Что ж угрюмо и печально
Смотришь ты сейчас, мой друг?
Так сложилось изначально,
Циклами, за кругом круг.

Жизнь не радужная плёнка
На событий череде;
Чёрно-белая позёмка
В неустроенной среде.

Полон красок и соблазнов
Мир лежит, осталось взять,
То, что в облаке миазмов
Невозможно отыскать.

Дальше будет только хуже,
Будто шахматным слоном,
По одной и той же луже
Пробираться босиком.

И собрат твой белопольный
Тоже несвободен, нет.
Даже более безволен,
Ты хоть борешься, он - нет.

Так избавься от иллюзий,
Ты - фигура, жизнь - игра.
Не пытайся выбрать поле,
Тем, что ходишь, будь доволен.
Не сегодня, но потом
Станешь тоже игроком,
Ты получишь это право,
Краски радуги и славу,
Всё, что недополучил,
Но возможно заслужил;
Жизни цвет, не шахмат клетку,
Двухорловую монетку - 
Как ни ляжет, выигрыш твой...
А пока лишь... быть собой.

Быть угрюмым и печальным,
Даже спрятаться в углу,
Быть весёлым и скандальным...
Только не клонись ко злу.

----------


## Командор

oskar_65  познакомился с вашим творчеством , спасибо . Есть о чём поразмыслить ...


Рожденья миг и миг ухода ,
Открытье и закрытье глаз ,
Стирает в памяти природа , 
Скрывая таинство от нас .

Так , с чем  граничит бесконечность ,
Бессмертным делая наш век ?
Живёт на свете каждый - вечность ,
Не сознавая   человек ...

Мы дарим жизнь и  провожаем
И нескончаем этот круг ,
Как мы приходим в мир - не знаем ,
Когда угаснет сердца стук ? ...


У  времени размерен бег ,
Не может он остановиться ,
Коль счастье выпало , родиться ,
Живи , каким бы не был век ...

----------


## sendaysa

> Коль счастье выпало , родиться ,
> Живи , каким бы не был век ...


О,если б ,знать могли мы, друг мой,
Кому какой отмерян Век,
То ,,счастьем" на Земле родиться
Назвал не каждый Человек

С уважением, Стас

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,
 Сразу же второй отличный стих ,красивый и глубокий по смыслу,с призывом к добру!К тебе явно не одна Муза пришла,а еще и подруг привела-не теряй момента ,твори - здорово получается!

----------


## Tawarwaith

Жизнь бывает такой бякой!
Отобьет охоту жить.
Карты в руки забияке,
Кто готов удар отбить.
Получив урок хороший,
Будешь думать, как прожить.
Осознав, кто всех дороже,
Будешь знать, кого любить.

----------


## oskar_65

*Командор*,
*Tawarwaith*,
Привет, рад вас видеть! 
И старым знакомым тоже привет!
 :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Вольной россыпью
Небо в алмазах,
Где-то нитью сверкнёт болид...
Помнишь, детство 
Прошло в рассказах,
Как "звезда звезде говорит..."

Помнишь Отроков,
Кассиопею...
Чудо чудное - луноход!
А Космическую 
Одиссею?
Вот и близок 20-ый год.

Помнишь, Тайну
Двух Океанов,
Водолазов пускали в ведро...
Через Тернии
В мир "бакланов"
Мы летели творить добро...

Много позже
Ворвался Хищник,
Терминаторы и Чужой.
Старый добрый 
Писатель-книжник
Тоже в культ возвёл мордобой.

Звёзды монстрами
Вдруг наводнились,
И мы стали бояться звёзд.
На Луне разок
Лишь приземлились,
Да и то, может быть, вопрос...

Вольной россыпью
Небо в алмазах,
Только нам недосуг туда.
Мы в подлодках,
Ракетах и базах,
Будто целимся сами в себя.

----------


## sendaysa

> Мы в подлодках,
> Ракетах и базах,
> Будто целимся сами в себя.


Мы стираем с лица Планеты
Все, что можно еще стереть...
Эй, потомки, вам лучше в космос...
Мы в наследство оставим лишь Смерть...

----------


## oskar_65

> Эй, потомки, вам лучше в космос...


Наше Солнце когда-нибудь лопнет,
Словно радужный мыльный пузырь...
Вот тогда может Homo вспомнит,
Как хорош был зелёный мир...
И на что уходили силы -
Перед кем поиграть мышцОй?
Видишь, звёзды в страхе застыли,
На хрен нужен им гость такой!

----------


## Skadi

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от *Skade* 
> Что же остаётся?
> Бесконечность боли
> 
> Бесконечности в принципе нет!
> Её выдумали вы - поэты!
> Боль короткая, как стилет...
> Память мучает, помни это.


*Бесконечность в пространстве есть,
Бесконечность - в душевной боли.
Наша память - нам малая месть
За любви слишком вольную волю.*

----------


## oskar_65

Кажется, снова дождь
Рядится за окном.
Разве ему солжёшь,
И настоишь на своём?
Сам не заметишь, как
Ты подчинишься ей,
Тёпленькой ото сна,
В милой пижамке своей.
Просто отдашься весь
В сладостный аромат.
Скажешь: Прости меня,
Твой лишь навеки раб!

----------


## Skadi

> Кажется, снова дождь
> Рядится за окном...


*Кажется, снова тепло -
Так нежно ласкает оно.
Улыбкой солнце в окно,
Наладиться всё должно.
Приятна зелень для глаз,
Весна так радует нас!
Ещё по утрам свежо,
И дышится хорошо!*

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Кажется, снова дождь
> Рядится за окном.
> Разве ему солжёшь,
> И настоишь на своём?
> Сам не заметишь, как
> Ты подчинишься ей,
> Тёпленькой ото сна,
> В милой пижамке своей.
> Просто отдашься весь
> ...



Ну после этого чуда я не понимаю почему тема называется 'нихт лирика':-). ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО!!! И лирично. . .

----------


## Skadi

> Ну после этого чуда я не понимаю почему тема называется 'нихт лирика':-). ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО!!! И лирично. . .


Присоединяюсь  :Aga: :smile:

----------


## smychok

Оскар, а где новенькое???

----------


## oskar_65

*Фрагмент ме4ты*,
*Skade*,
Спасибо, девочки, весьма признателен :rolleyes:



> Оскар, а где новенькое???


Поднабралось немного... да только какое-то ... как сказала бы NataG: ничего достойного... так, очередная хрень.:frown:

С каждым новым листом
Преодоление.
Я ломаю устои
Ради творения.
В окружающий вакуум
Экспортирую образы,
То ли детские выкрики,
То ли страстные возгласы.

То ли сгусток эмоций
Физический облик
Обретает внезапно,
Рождается отклик.
Возмущения в статике
Мёртвых полей.
Сотрясенье основ,
Пересмотр ролей.

***
Вот ты построил дом,
И счастлив ты, конечно.
И я бы счастлив был,
И бесконечно...
Пропел петух,
И солнце встало,
И отступила нечисть
Как попало...
_Берёт начало Лета
От ключей кристальных,
Из недр Сущности,
Задумчивой. Печальной._
Хочу построить дом
И жить в нём на природе.
Земли кусочек,
Палисад-гараж...
Ещё машину в нём,
Теплицу в огороде;
Бассейн маленький,
Ещё поменьше пляж.
В пристройке-башенке
Я студию б устроил,
Всё как положено,
И пацанов собрал.
Быть может, мир
Тогда того бы стоил,
Чтоб за него
Я душу потерял.
_Впадает в Лету Память,
Ускоряет воды,
Полней и глубже,
И отвесней берега.
Но не надолго только
Памяти свободы,
Поглотит Лета -
Равнодушная река..._
Но что бы делал я
В достатке и довольстве,
Средь кучи техники
И музык... без души.
И что бы детям дал?
Сребра и удовольствий?
И ради этого 
Продаться... не смеши.
_Впадает Лета в Космос.
Рассеясь пылью звёздной,
Творит миры иные
Частичками себя.
А в каждой этой капле,
Крупиночке амёбной,
Мы, люди-исполины.
Не узнаёшь себя?_

***
Немного. Немало.
Достаточно.
И я благодарен судьбе.
Был принцип, пусть даже
Остаточный,
Не всё ли равно тебе...

Всё меньше. И хуже.
Отчаянье.
Голодные спазмы порой.
Трудился, как лошадь,
Раскаянье?
Не всё ли тебе равно...

Морозы. Бараком
На вырубку.
Ни день не пройдёт без жмура.
Всю ярость, отвагу
И выдумку -
Прожить!.. но тебе пора...

И сотня, и больше,
Горящие.
Нутро самолёта, как печь.
И три миллиарда -
Смотрящие...
...с пивком на диван прилечь...

Соседей недавно
На улицу
Спровадил судебный пристАв.
Привольно рулЯщим
Прерулится...
...ты только себе представь...

Тревожно ночами
Становится.
Под пулю бы где не попасть.
А так же в застенки
Не хочется...
...тебе ли не наплевать...

На Курском вокзале
Пацанчики
Забили опять чужачка.
"Таджики", спасайтесь
И "хачики"...
...куда только смотрит ЧК...

Вот также инертно,
Сторонние,
При нас рассыпался Союз.
А что я? решают 
Верховные.
Пойду-ка я лучше напьюсь.

Ты понял однажды,
Как водится,
Что жизнь большей частью гамно.
Покуда над нами
Не сыпется,
Не всё ли тебе равно?

----------


## Skadi

> Но что бы делал я
> В достатке и довольстве,
> Средь кучи техники
> И музык... без души.
> И что бы детям дал?
> Сребра и удовольствий?
> И ради этого 
> Продаться... не смеши...





> так, очередная хрень.


 *Какая замечательная "хрень"! 
Всё прочла с превеликим удовольствием :smile:*

----------


## smychok

> И три миллиарда -
> Смотрящие...
> ...с пивком на диван прилечь...


В точку... За этот стих от нашего стола к вашему :Pivo:  :br:  :br:  :br: 
Жаль, что за этот пост можно сказать только одно спасибо...

----------


## Kliakca

> То ли сгусток эмоций
> Физический облик
> Обретает внезапно,
> Рождается отклик.
> Возмущения в статике
> Мёртвых полей.
> Сотрясенье основ,
> Пересмотр ролей.


Сильно !!! :Ok: ...и остальное понравилось  :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*, :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо большое, друзья!
Честно, вовсе не напрашивался на комплименты... не хотелось выставлять... что-то мне кажется всё сырым и каким-то... не греющим,что ли. Ну и ладно... выставил и полегчало вроде.

Ищите
И, верно, обрящете.
Скажите,
Тогда вас поймут.
Простите,
Прощёными станете.
Делитесь
И вам воздадут.

----------


## Kliakca

> Честно, вовсе не напрашивался на комплименты...


Со стороны видней........ЗАСЛУЖЕННЫЕ КОМПЛИМЕНТЫ !!!

----------


## smychok

+1

----------


## Skadi

> Ищите
> И, верно, обрящете.
> Скажите,
> Тогда вас поймут.
> Простите,
> Прощёными станете.
> Делитесь
> И вам воздадут.


Замечательные слова, Оскар!  :flower: :smile:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
Мне показалось, что молчанье затянулось?
Возможно, Вам надолго так...взгрустнулось?
:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
Вот ходил под впечатлением... и песенка то отнюдь не нова, а не слышал раньше:


... во сне привиделось......

Будто я во поле-полюшке,
Поле бранном уцелел.
Да поднял потом головушку
И равнину оглядел:
Сеча знатная,
Сталь булатная
Покуражилась,
Напилась
Нашей кровушки;
Эх, головушки,
Сколько же
Полегло тут вас?

Не дождутся на стороночке
Своих витязей лихих,
Век ходить-гулять позёмочке
По могилам братским их:
Сеча знатная,
Сталь булатная,
Да на камень
Нашла коса.
Поделом, и знать,
Как нас воевать!
С нами воля
И Русь-краса!

Мало нас во поле-полюшке,
Поле бранном... на краю,
Посечён, в поту и кровушке,
Среди братьев я стою.
Нету сил и нету ярости,
Только грусть моя светла:
Коротать ли век до старости,
Или младу скласть крыла,
Так на то и воля господа,
Отче наш на небеси,
Мы за волюшку, за волю-то
Бились, Господи, спаси!

----------


## sendaysa

> ... во сне привиделось......
> 
> Будто я во поле-полюшке,
> Поле бранном уцелел.
> Да поднял потом головушку
> И равнину оглядел:
> Сеча знатная,
> Сталь булатная
> Покуражилась,
> ...



Три раза БРАВО !!!!!!!!!! Мужик, я тебя еще больше зауважал!!!!!! Помнишь, ,, Формулу любви" ? ,, Да... Это от души...":

----------


## oskar_65

> , Да... Это от души...":


"- А у нас в соседнем уезде мужика на сеновале так по голове ударило, что искры из глаз посыпались и всё сено сгорело..."

Спасибо,старик,удачи тебе!

----------


## Skadi

> Три раза БРАВО !!!!!!!!!! Мужик, я тебя еще больше зауважал!!!!!! Помнишь, ,, Формулу любви" ? ,, Да... Это от души...":


Согласна, Стас!  

*oskar_65,
Прочитав Ваше, навеянное ".... во сне привиделось......", 
невольно запросились слова: "Здесь Русский Дух, Здесь Русью пахнет...."*

----------


## oskar_65

> "Здесь Русский Дух, Здесь Русью пахнет...."


Здесь "ингерманский" дух... болотом пахнет.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Здесь "ингерманский" дух... болотом пахнет


И ожидание чего-то...боже, скука!
Охрипнуть можно, а в ответ тебе ни звука.
Стихом швырнём из темы - снова тишина,
Спасибки есть, но сила слову отдана!
Вот, например, Вы, Оскар - кладезь всяких тем!
Так почему же, объясните, чаще нем?
Вас интересно слышать, видеть и читать,
Но краток миг - и снова сверху гладь...

----------


## oskar_65

> Так почему же, объясните, чаще нем?


Причины разные,
Дурацкие и важные...
Нехватка времени,желанья иногда.
Но лишь включаю комп, иду сюда.

----------


## Skadi

> Нехватка времени,желанья иногда.
> Но лишь включаю комп, иду сюда.


Нехватка времени! вот то-то и оно  :Aga: 
Нехватка та поймала в сети нас давно...
Но всё же компу мы спасибо говорим
За то, что познакомил нас! простим
Машине электронной минус тот,
Что к привыканью виртуальному ведёт.

----------


## Kliakca

*oskar_65*,мне ваш сон ну ОООООчень понравился!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

"Когда у меня будет 300 чатлов, я куплю себе оранжевые штаны, и энцелоп не будет бить меня по ночам."

Тон в тон,
Унисон.
Недоутро.
Недосон.
Топ - топ,
Энцелоп - 
На работу,
На потоп...
Хвать... ать,
Твою мать,
Надоело
Воевать!
Эй, пей
Веселей!
После нас
Хоть дождь не лей!...
Гоп - стоп,
Энцелоп:
Ты неправильный
Холоп!
А я:
Ни фуя!
Даже в жопе
Я есть я!...
Гам, срам,
Тарарам -
Применение
Словам.
Ведь греть,
Песни петь
Надо бы,
А не смердеть...
Вон он -
Пантеон -
С миру нотка,
Мудозвон.
Хлоп - хлоп,
Энцелоп,
Если что,
Спаситель жоп...
А нам
По фуям
Если было бы - 
Бедлам!
ЭмО
Нам дано,
Чтоб самим
На пасть в гомно.

----------


## sendaysa

Потряс! Это кто же тебя так достал, дружище? Покажи - порву как Тузик грелку!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,на частушки понесло? Эко тебя, старина, зацепили... :br: 

Голова моя пустая,
Как эмальное ведро.
Звону много-толку мало,
Не напиться всё равно.

Отдаётся эхом память,
Над Паншером соловьи.
Своим свистом уши ранят,
Где чужие? Где свои?

Минамётная "Кукушка",
Расчитает свой полёт.
В детстве так кидались глиной,
-На кого Господь пошлёт!

Дырка, вмятая в петлицу
И по центру, как сверлом,
Пробуравит снайпер птицу,
Головою...


хотя ладно...........

----------


## oskar_65

Всё нормально, мужчины, никого рвать не будем, это не наш метод, как говорится... хотя порой...
Наверное критическая масса достигла предельных величин.У нас же так всё и осталось, как было - кто везёт, на того и грузят...

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
У мальчика украли велик.
Вошёл в доверие мужик,
Лет тридцать, чёрный в чёрном... педик.

Искал он будто бы собаку...
Мальчишка съездил, посмотрел,
Он как-то сам терял собаку.

И стало жаль ему мужчину,
И дал ему велосипед.
И поминай как звали... псину.

***
Да, я люблю оружие.
Да, я о нём грущу...
Иногда
Захочется тяжесть его ощутить,
Холодную ровность
Рукой покрыть,
Первобытную силу
В себе отрыть...
Хоть на несколько
Децибеллов.

Да, я люблю оружие.
Да, восхищаюсь им...
Иногда
Шедевры технической мысли летят,
Плывут или едут,
Или просто лежат
Под рукой, так удобно...
Мужчина - солдат
Изначально...
Хоть на несколько
Децибеллов.

Да, я люблю оружие.
Гаубицы и ножи
Хороши.
По-своему каждая вещь идеал,
Для цели абстрактной -
Холодный металл,
Воюющий вечно
С горячею кровью
Руками моими, твоими, его.
Руками и разумом
Прежде всего...
Оно инструмент
И не боле того.
Ни на несколько
Децибеллов.

Да, я люблю оружие.
Поэтому больше
В руки его не беру.

----------


## Skadi

> Да, я люблю оружие.
> Поэтому больше
> В руки его не беру


*И я оружие люблю -
Одно из всех, что остро.
Момент свободный уловлю,
Найти чтоб древа остов,
Туда удобно пометать
Оружие лихое
На всякий случай, чтобы знать -
Гулять могу спокойно! :wink::rolleyes:*

----------


## Kliakca

> "Когда у меня будет 300 чатлов, я куплю себе оранжевые штаны, и энцелоп не будет бить меня по ночам."


*oskar_65*,:eek::eek::eek:



> У мальчика украли велик.
> Вошёл в доверие мужик,
> Лет тридцать, чёрный в чёрном... педик.
> 
> Искал он будто бы собаку...
> Мальчишка съездил, посмотрел,
> Он как-то сам терял собаку.
> 
> И стало жаль ему мужчину,
> ...


Асоциации из сериала "Бандитский Питербург" ??? :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> Асоциации из сериала


К сожалению, действительность наша прозаическая.

*Добавлено через 33 часа 12 минут*
Смотрю на девушку... красивая какая!
И сердце греет предвкушенье ремесла.
Мужчинам падшим, но мечтающим о рае,
Такие нравятся, и я из их числа.

Немного вздёрнутый миниатюрный носик,
Прямые ножки, да и выше - идеал;
Открытый лоб, русоволосый хвостик,
Ну просто... сам бы лучше не создал.

Стоит и курит... никотиновые залпы...
Сосредоточенна, слегка напряжена...
По что ты куришь, дурочка, сказал бы,
Но тут же молкну: ну а сам я... на хрена?

Смотрю на девушку... красивая какая!
Вот так бывает в жизни, встретишь идеал,
И понимаешь - не годимся мы для рая,
На грех, на вечный грех Господь таких создал.

----------


## Kliakca

*oskar_65*,вот уже давно смотрю на ваш аватар и пытаюсь вспомнить, где я могла вас видеть?
Слишком знакомое лицо, а тут открываю муз. журнальчик и Баааааааа!!!!!!!
Да это же Игорь Крутой!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/692550.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/672070.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Ну не знаю... ваще то уже давно друзья меня этим товарищем прикалывают:[IMG]http://*********ru/678233m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/679257m.jpg[/IMG]
 :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> На грех, на вечный грех Господь таких создал


........-мечтать и думать-нету сил..,-Я действовать её просил..
-когда-то было!,-где-то не срослось..
-кто нагл,-тот действовал,-кто робок_о любви просил...
-Но ей любовь не ведома была((-"зачем ей сказка?-Ей давай бабла)))
И побольше,-и сразу,-и парень,вроде у неё есть...--но  это уже другие сказки,,,-о любви,-или её отсутствии)):wink::biggrin:

----------


## zrzh

> -Но ей любовь не ведома была((-"зачем ей сказка?-Ей давай бабла)))


....... (удалено модератором) :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> но  это уже другие сказки,,,-о любви,-или её отсутствии))


"Вы вот легенды собираете, тосты, сказки... а мы здесь трудимся, чтобы сказку сделать былью, понимаете...", как говорил тов.Саахов:smile:

увы и ах, мой друг, совсем не новь - 
и рулит злато... хоть весь мир к её ногам,
лишь оболочка достаётся нам...
любовь?... не покупается любовь.

----------


## zrzh

> любовь?... не покупается любовь


Поднять дугой в недоумeньи бровь-
Вот всё, что остаётся...
"Любовь?... не покупается любовь",
3ато как продаётся!:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Смотрю на девушку... красивая какая!
> И сердце греет предвкушенье ремесла.
> Мужчинам падшим, но мечтающим о рае,
> Такие нравятся, и я из их числа.
> 
> Немного вздёрнутый миниатюрный носик,
> Прямые ножки, да и выше - идеал;
> Открытый лоб, русоволосый хвостик,
> Ну просто... сам бы лучше не создал.
> ...


Не перестаёте удивлять, *oskar_65*, :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну не знаю... ваще то уже давно друзья меня этим товарищем прикалывают:


Нееее, у этого товарища повышенная шерстистость на макушке и кучка мужчин, пляшущих под его свисток, а у вас губная гармоника. Это из другой категории муз. инструментов.



> Те, кто сказку обещали,
> Все порядком......


Пользуйтесь защитными средствами шинного завода.

[IMG]http://*********ru/693609.jpg[/IMG]

Вам цензурой в "Кин-дза-зда".
"Ку" не кушает овса
И глаза не "дереза",
И коса вам не "коза"!
Пусть для красного словца,
Зародились словеса,
И по чём же ваше "За" ?
Не простят вам небеса!
"За" не "За...", любить нельзя!
Чтоб отвис пониже "За"...



> "Любовь?... не покупается любовь",
> 3ато как продаётся!


Произнёс продавец "Секс-Шопа", упаковывая "Надувную куклу" подарочной лентой.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## zrzh

> Не простят вам небеса!


Ох, не трогайте святое!
ТАМ простят и не такое!
От унынья лечит смех,
А вот лицемерье - грех.:wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ох, не трогайте святое!
> ТАМ простят и не такое!
> От унынья лечит смех,
> А вот лицемерье - грех.


Лицемерьем тут не пахнет,
А за мат админ вас жахнет!
Бог сарказма не простит,
Дьявол может навестит. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*zrzh*,
*Kliakca*,
 Вы, девчонки, не резвитесь -
 Друг на друга не сердитесь.
 В этой теме не флудитесь -
 Лучше просто помиритесь... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> девчонки


*Лев*,видать там отчипятка?:eek:
Это женщина? ......Загадка.:wink:
Матом кроет, продаёт...
Видно новенький развод. :Aga: 




> Лучше просто помиритесь...


Кто тут сорился, скажи?
И всю правду расскажи.
Я совсем не наезжала,
А защиту предлагала.

Защищаться всем пора,
Я пошла же со двора.
Поиграю, порисую,
Чтоб запомнил Лев такую.

Раз две розы дарит Лёва,
Значит нам на небо скоро...
Оскар может нас простит
И писать не запретит.:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Поднять дугой в недоумeньи бровь-
> Вот всё, что остаётся...
> "Любовь?... не покупается любовь",
> 3ато как продаётся!


Опять же... штампы, словеса...
Любовь продажная?.. извольте:
Брюнетки, блонди, живность вся...
Но это только телеса,
Альфонсам верите?.. увольте.

----------


## PAN

*zrzh*,
Зоя... В принципе - очень рад видеть... :br:

----------


## Skadi

> Опять же... штампы, словеса...
> Любовь продажная?.. извольте:
> Брюнетки, блонди, живность вся...
> Но это только телеса,
> Альфонсам верите?.. увольте.


Вновь 'браво,*oskar*'!
Мудрость знает, 
Когда сказать так, что внимает
Тот, кому строки - как ответ
На то, какой и был 'привет' :wink:

----------


## zrzh

*PАN*,
 аналогично :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Все мы немного... правы...
Правду вдыхая,
Воспринимая этой отравы
Аромат.........
Рад,
Тому, что знаю -
Все мы НЕМНОГО правы....

----------


## Skadi

> Все мы немного... правы...
> Правду вдыхая,
> Воспринимая этой отравы
> Аромат.........
> Рад,
> Тому, что знаю -
> Все мы НЕМНОГО правы....


Паша, ну как можно тебе не верить? 
Принято :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Принято


 :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Зоя... В принципе - очень рад видеть...


Аналогично.
хотя немного удивлён,
я помню, мы уже встречались,
и даже весело общались.

*PAN*,
 :br: 
Привет, мудрейший! Где пропадаешь?:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Где пропадаешь?


ХлОпоты...

----------


## zrzh

> Опять же... штампы, словеса...
> Любовь продажная?.. извольте:
> Брюнетки, блонди, живность вся...
> Но это только телеса,
> Альфонсам верите?.. увольте.
> __________________


Не всё за деньги продают,
Цена у всех разнится.
Кто продаётся за уют,
Кто - за жильё в столице,
Свободу кто-то поменять
Готов на секс и ужин,
за славу всё готов отдать
другой. Обезоружен
невинным взглядом иногда
бывалый волокита -
И -хлоп- закрылись ворота-
Ни рыбки ни корыта.
А мы мечтаем вновь и вновь
( И как инфаркт не хватит)
Когда ж любовью за любовь
нам кто-нибудь заплатит....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> я помню, мы уже встречались,
> и даже весело общались.


ничто не мешает нам снова встречаться,
а также не менее резво общаться. :Pivo:

----------


## Mazaykina

*zrzh*,
Зоечка, я очень рада тебя видеть и читать!!! НО!!! Пожалуйста, будь сдержанней, я не ханжа, но мата на форуме не будет. :wink:

----------


## zrzh

> Пожалуйста, будь сдержанней, я не ханжа, но мата на форуме не будет


Ну а что же, кроме мата,
Подстрах :Vah: ет акробата???:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну а что же, кроме мата,
> Подстрах...ет акробата???


:biggrin:....как славно ... сделано прям по свежим следам :wink:




> А мы мечтаем вновь и вновь
> ( И как инфаркт не хватит)


Действительно :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,видать там отчипятка?
> Это женщина? ......Загадка.
> Матом кроет, продаёт...
> Видно новенький развод.


Я и сам так удивился,
Что не Зоин(*zrzh*) это стиль.
Может кто-то поглумился -
Может это водевиль?

----------


## Skadi

> Я и сам так удивился,
> Что не Зоин(zrzh) это стиль.
> Может кто-то поглумился -
> Может это водевиль?


В удивлении Вы, Лев?
Ну а как же мудрость дев? 
И у них она есть тоже -
Добавленье к тайне всё же :rolleyes:

----------


## zrzh

> Я и сам так удивился,
> Что не Зоин(zrzh) это стиль.
> Может кто-то поглумился -
> Может это водевиль?


Не бегите, не пугайтесь!
Это я, не сомневайтесь -
Верный друг-товарищ ваш 
та же всё зет эр зет аш :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Я и сам так удивился


*zr*ри в корень...

----------


## Skadi

> zrри в корень...


 :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Ну а как же мудрость дев?


В этом я не сомневаюсь,
К Зое на зубок стараюсь
Я не попадать -
Но... как знать :Aga: 
Резко дева изменилась -
Матом вдруг заизъяснилась... :Ha:

----------


## zrzh

> В удивлении Вы, Лев?
> Ну а как же мудрость дев? 
> И у них она есть тоже -
> Добавленье к тайне всё же


Правда, современной Еве
недостаточно красы,
а тем более той  деве,
Чо не Дева, а Весы.kuku

----------


## Лев

> та же всё зет эр зет аш


Аш  - на одном из языков Европы,
Кажется, что это...:jopa!!!:kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Правда, современной Еве
> недостаточно красы,
> а тем более той  деве,
> Чо не Дева, а Весы.


Что краса, коль без мозгов?
Караул и - будь здоров!
Содержанием богаты?
Тем дороже сие злато :wink:

----------


## zrzh

> Резко дева изменилась -
> Матом вдруг заизъяснилась...


Всё объяснимо. Я сейчас в Москве
Проездом... Сердце прямо защемило.
И всё внутри на русском языке
Заговорило....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Содержанием богаты?


... Как тут обойтись без мата? :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> И всё внутри на русском языке
> Заговорило....


 :Ok:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> ... Как тут обойтись без мата?


Очень просто - раз, два, три!
Худы буквы убери :wink:
*Оскар*, Вы простите нам,
Что устроили бедлам?  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Оскар, Вы простите нам,
> Что устроили бедлам?


Простит, простит хозяин...
А модер подметёт-забанит :Aga:

----------


## zrzh

> Очень просто - раз, два, три!
> Худы буквы убери


Ну тогда я Вам пишу
(Хоть под Пушкина кошу):
...................................
...................................
..................................
...................................

----------


## Skadi

> Nu togda ja Vam pishu'
> (Hot' pod Pushkina koshu):
> ...................................
> ...................................
> ..................................
> ...................................


Пушкин был бы здесь в отпаде,
На стихи из точек глядя :biggrin:

----------


## zrzh

> Пушкин был бы здесь в отпаде,
> На стихи из точек глядя


Oн и сам был не дурак
Пол-главы писать вот так!:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Oн и сам был не дурак
> Пол-главы писать вот так!


Мне по нраву приключенье!
Может быть...чайку с печеньем? 
Да и в темку для общенья
В стихотворном проявленье? :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

> А мы мечтаем вновь и вновь
> ( И как инфаркт не хватит)
> Когда ж любовью за любовь
> нам кто-нибудь заплатит....


Один лишь человек на свете
Осилить может плату эту.
Ты влюбчив?. мачо?.. всё имеешь?
Но одного не разумеешь:
Что "сунь-и-вынь" лишь путь к оргазму,
Любовь доводит до экстаза.

----------


## zrzh

> Мне по нраву приключенье!
> Может быть...чайку с печеньем? 
> Да и в темку для общенья
> В стихотворном проявленье?


Что ж, недурно. Я - за чай.
Вот и кружка - наливай :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Но одного не разумеешь:
> Что "сунь-и-вынь" лишь путь к оргазму,
> Любовь доводит до экстаза.


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Ты влюбчив?. мачо?.. всё имеешь?
> Но одного не разумеешь:
> Что "сунь-и-вынь" лишь путь к оргазму,
> Любовь доводит до экстаза.


 :Vah: ..... :Oj: 
Строки - класс!
Оскар, за Вас  :br:  
Хоть я не пью, 
Но всё ж налью :wink:




> Что ж, недурно. Я - за чай.
> Вот и кружка - наливай


Осталась нам такая малость -
Лишь перейти в другую...залу :wink:

----------


## zrzh

> Осталась нам такая малость -
> Лишь перейти в другую...залу


А вдруг там чая не осталось?
Ещё получим по...... заслугам?:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> А вдруг там чая не осталось?
> Ещё получим по...... заслугам?


Мы здесь получим по заслугам
Быстрей, чем чай нальём друг другу :wink:

*Простите, Оскар! всё, уходим!
И каламбур с собой уводим*

----------


## Kliakca

> Что "сунь-и-вынь" лишь путь к оргазму,
> Любовь доводит до экстаза.


БРАВО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  :flower: 

Спустилась ночь, кому невмочь, 
Пусть бороздят ночные трассы.
Подхватят насморка заразы,
Быть может встретят "Спида" дочь.

----------


## oskar_65

Да не стесняйтеся, флудите...
За рамки лишь не выходите.
Уж коль хозяин темы я,
Прерогатива в том моя.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Да не стесняйтеся, флудите...
> За рамки лишь не выходите.
> Уж коль хозяин темы я,
> Прерогатива в том моя.


Такой хозяин Вы радушный,
Что невозможно непослушной
Вам быть. Слов Ваших - добрый знак!
В стихах общаться - самый смак  :Ok:

----------


## oleg99

> Не всё за деньги продают,
> Цена у всех разнится.
> Кто продаётся за уют,
> Кто - за жильё в столице,
> Свободу кто-то поменять
> Готов на секс и ужин,
> за славу всё готов отдать
> другой.


__________________________
[SIZE="3"][FONT="Courier New"]]-какие верные слова,
что,даже не кружится ..в голове
-от осознанья материальных благ..
-хотя,чего уж там?-живём в Москве!
Ух эта столица-развратница!!-одним даёт всё..
-а над другими дразнится:tongue:
--Но этим духом не был Я пропитан!!-
-быть может плохо Я одет..?-Но хорошо воспитан!!

Hi everybody! :Pivo: 
Саломчик-ОСКАР!!
"махфия,-калай сиз?! :Pivo: :biggrin:[/SI

----------


## oskar_65

> --Но этим духом не был Я пропитан!!-
> -быть может плохо Я одет..?-Но хорошо воспитан!!


Салом и Вам! сызга в порядке?
Хороший слог, респект-респект!
Москва - не овощи на грядке...
А волки любят винегрет?:wink::biggrin:kuku

----------


## Лев

> А волки любят винегрет?
> __________________


Утроба волка мясом не согрета -
Он не откажется тогда от винегрета...

----------


## oskar_65

> Утроба волка мясом не согрета -
> Он не откажется тогда от винегрета...


ВолкА салатом сколько ни корми,
Подальше руки от него держи...

----------


## oleg99

> Утроба волка мясом не согрета -
> Он не откажется тогда от винегрета...


Как говорил мой дедушка(про ужин))-"Я после 6-ти не ем":smile:
-или так:-"желудок-печень-почки..-отдых нужен"
:-проще говоря,-хороший салат-за неимением мяса,-тоже иногда не помешает)))
сельдь под шубой,-оливье,и винегрет..-вот вам завтрак,ужин и обед:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> -или так:-"желудок-печень-почки..-отдых нужен"


Ну да... требуха-паштет-телячьи почки один раз царице!:biggrin:
салатику для удобоусваяемости... чой-кок, или чой-сафед - ты помнишь времена, когда водку наливали в чайники на свадьбах(для конспирации)...:wink: а ночью мяса я не ем... такой вот вурдалак-вегетарьянец!!!!(это я о себе, во избежание непоняток - а я дедушку любил, а я ...:biggrin:) мой брат родной уж двадцать лет не ест мяса, а мы никак смириться с этим не могёмkuku:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ох, как темка развернулась
Видно- Зоя к нам вернулась!
Своим острым язычком
Положила вас ничком. :biggrin:
Хоть я мат и не люблю
Рифму классную- ценю.  :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

> ты помнишь времена, когда водку наливали в чайники на свадьбах(для конспирации)...


И просьбы от музыкантов хозяевам:-"Ок чой беринг?-илтимос.."бели чай дда-а-айте?_просьба":wink::biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ох, как темка развернулась
> Видно- Зоя к нам вернулась!
> Своим острым язычком
> Положила вас ничком.


Хорошо. Встряхнулся малость
Мой убогий, мрачный мир.
Отъимела и умчалась
Зоя, женщина-тапир.:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Skadi

> Ох, как темка развернулась
> Видно- Зоя к нам вернулась!
> Своим острым язычком
> Положила вас ничком...


Это временно явленье -
Быть в лежачем положенье.
Чуть смутились просто мы
От Зоиной "крутизны" :wink:
А потом чайку попили,
Темку славно "раскрутили".
Просто Оскар был не против
Дать распев флудильной ноте.
Благодарны мы за это -
Для друзей здесь - свято место  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

> когда водку наливали в чайники на свадьбах(для конспирации)..


У меня была как раз такая- самый разгар борьбы- 86-й год. Водка была в бутылках из-под минералки, свекровь ходила и предупреждала- "если не под железной крышкой, значит горячительное" :biggrin: А потом меняли водочные талоны на талоны на хозяйственное мыло (пеленки стирать было нечем).:biggrin: Рассказываю детям- не верят.:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> меняли водочные талоны на талоны на хозяйственное мыло (пеленки стирать было нечем). Рассказываю детям- не верят.


Не дай Бог, чтобы они проверили это на себе...

----------


## Skadi

*Mazaykina*,
*Лев*,
Всё ж пережили, слава богу!
Всего хлебнули и по многу...
Теперь с улыбкой вспоминаем,
Судьбу свою не проклиная :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

> самый разгар борьбы- 86-й год. Водка была в бутылках из-под минералки,


Это мы тоже проходили... а ещё окрашивали водку всяческими порошками типа Юппи, и с пояснением: зелёная - водка, красная или жёлтая - лимонад, угощайтесь гости дорогие..:smile:

----------


## Skadi

Ау.....ну где же снова Вы?
М-да.....перерывы не новы.
Разнообразия, что ль, ради
Молчанье надо здесь разбавить :rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

*Ослабь стремена,
Не гони лошадей,
Загонишь в тупик
И коней, и людей!*:wink:

----------


## Skadi

От скачки пострадаю только я.
Пришпоривая своего коня,
В какой-то миг освобожу седло,
Чтобы коню от скачки ноги не свело :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

От скачки пострадает только конь,
Загот. контора плана без души,
Разодранны бока от стали шпор,
Слетят подковы, а ей всё пиши...:wink:



> Пришпоривая своего коня,


Давно он стал твоим конём?
Седло надела, удила...
Играешь лихо ты с огнём,
Творятся дивные дела...

Оскар  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Давно он стал твоим конём?
> Седло надела, удила...
> Играешь лихо ты с огнём,
> Творятся дивные дела...


Писала об абстрактном я коне,
Конкретный кто-то совершенно ни при чём.
Сейчас лишь друг-монах - он нужен мне,
С ним все ненастья мы переживём.

----------


## oskar_65

Ухватил свою удачу,
И теперь я что-то значу
Для тебя, моё светило,
Хоть мы так и далеки.
Надо быть и одиноким,
К самому себе жестоким,
Если хочешь, чтоб сложилось
Окончание строки.

Я же букаффки шальные,
Словно шарики стальные,
Заложить хотел бы в бомбу
Да в толпе людской взорвать.
Чтоб рассыпавшись по свету,
Призывали бы к ответу
На вопросы, за прогнозы,
За уменье забывать.

Или солнечным протоном
С негативом-электроном
Мои букаффки сливались
В полновесную нейтраль;
Облучали всех и всяко,
Даже порожденья мрака,
Что сжимают беспощадно
Нам галактики спираль.

Мне достаточно светила,
Мне б Земли одной хватило,
Чтобы век прокорчась в муках,
Просветлённым умереть.
Мы могли договориться,
Несмотря на пол и лица,
Несмотря на нрав и возраст,
Буквы-букаффки пропеть.

----------


## Markovich

> Я же букаффки шальные,
> Словно шарики стальные,
> Заложить хотел бы в бомбу
> Да в толпе людской взорвать.
> Чтоб рассыпавшись по свету,
> Призывали бы к ответу
> На вопросы, за прогнозы,
> За уменье забывать.


Oskar. очень хорошие строки,спасибо!
Что то созвучное было и у меня!

Я в полусне живу  и просыпаюсь
Все реже, реже, будто рассыпаюсь
Горошинами-бусинками странными
Качусь потоком бусинок со страхом

Я чувствую – мне не сдержать их бег
Магниту моему не удержать движение
Из  «Я»  тюрьмы  - частичек «Я» побег
Неотвратим , как лавы извержение

Пусть раскачусь – галактики созвездием
Пусть растворюсь в неведомых пространствах
Ведь если миллионы «Я» не будут вместе,
Я в миллион миров отправлюсь странствовать!

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть раскачусь – галактики созвездием
> Пусть растворюсь в неведомых пространствах
> Ведь если миллионы «Я» не будут вместе,
> Я в миллион миров отправлюсь странствовать!


Совсем я не исчезну средь галактик!
Пусть в иной жизни я не практик,
Но, думаю, что странствовать неплохо,
Всё ж лучше, чем мелькнуть всполОхом...




> Мне достаточно светила,
> Мне б Земли одной хватило,
> Чтобы век прокорчась в муках,
> Просветлённым умереть...


А потом в иную жизнь...
Что она сулит, скажи?
Кто ответит? впрочем, нет,
Поглядим. Потом - ответ.

----------


## oskar_65

[QUOTE=Markovich]Я в полусне живу  и просыпаюсь...

Интересно и как-то... не очень на тебя похоже.
Да и то... не всегда ведь был шансон, было и что-то большее?:wink:




> А потом в иную жизнь...
> Что она сулит, скажи?


Не сулят, не обещают.
В крематории сжигают.:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Не сулят, не обещают.
> В крематории сжигают.


:rolleyes: и куда потом девается душа?
Как же вылетит она, в огне дыша???

----------


## Kliakca

> Не сулят, не обещают.
> В крематории сжигают.


Прах развеют по полям,
Закоулочкам, лесам.
Превратится в удобренье,
Чьё-то дивное творенье.
Только память и смятенье,
Всем родным на усмиренье.

----------


## oskar_65

Дороги когда-нибудь
Выберут нас,
И к стенке припрут,
Обозначив главенство.
И надо отдаться
Теченью сейчас,
Как будто шагнуть
Снова в детство.

Почувствовать воду,
Попасть в унисон
С волной,что уносит
Навстречу забвенью.
Не время врезаться
В громады персон.
Ума бы... в придачу
К терпенью.

----------


## КП

> Прах развеют по полям,
> Закоулочкам, лесам.
> Превратится в удобренье,
> Чьё-то дивное творенье.
> Только память и смятенье,
> Всем родным на усмиренье.


Клякса,милое творенье,
Ни к чему тебе смятенье!
Чай попей,поешь варенье
И поднимешь настроенье.
 :flower: 
Грусть-тоска к лицу лишь нам,
Старым,лысым…....:biggrin:(дедунам).

----------


## Kliakca

> Ума бы... в придачу
> К терпенью.


Быть слишком умной, страшно в жизни.
Быть слишком глупой... не в чести.
Друзей полно во круг капризных,
А мнеб без денег, обрести!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Быть слишком


Быть слишком вежливой - чревато
Без денег - тоже трудновато...
С деньгАми -  просто маета...
Поможет только красота!

----------


## oskar_65

Скоро опять придёт Зима.
Штормы придут, метели...
Вы не сумели понять меня.
Или не захотели...

Скоро дороги заметёт...
Белых жемчужин капли
В волосы Ваши рассвет вплетёт...
Думали Вы?.. едва ли.

Зимняя ночь... недолог день...
Время остаться в прошлом.
Просто ещё одна ступень
На полпути одиноком...

Если внезапно в груди зажжёт,
И Вы поймёте: "Таю",
Знайте, за тысячу зимних вёрст,
Вас ещё вспоминают.

----------


## oleg99

> Если внезапно в груди зажжёт,
> И Вы поймёте: "Таю",
> Знайте, за тысячу зимних вёрст,
> Вас ещё вспоминают.


  :Ok: -знакомо...но всё более отдалённо..

----------


## Kliakca

*oskar_65*,нехряп себе "ёк, ой, нихт лирика" :eek: :Ok:  :Ok: 




> Быть слишком вежливой - чревато
> Без денег - тоже трудновато...
> С деньгАми -  просто маета...
> Поможет только красота!


Быть вежливой - закон культуры!
В душе должна быть красота,
В красе не спрятать – «Эй, внатуре!»
А без души - лишь маета!

Когда в карман вам не глядят,
Не видят, что на вас одето,
Когда на речке, просто так,
Я с другом встречу это лето!

Когда не скажут, - Извини…
С  тобой сейчас не интересно.
С банкротом нам не по пути,
Освободи для «друга» место.

Зачем иметь таких друзей
И унижаться перед кем-то?
Ты лучше рюмочку налей
И протяни ДРУЗЬЯМ от сердца!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Надо быть и одиноким,
> К самому себе жестоким,
> Если хочешь, чтоб сложилось
> Окончание строки.


 :br:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Не видят, что на вас одето,


По одежке встречают, по уму провожают -
Это было когда-то, очень-очень давно...
А теперь и встречают
Также и провожают
И полгода обсуждают ту одежечку, но...

Как у Шекли в рассказе
(Про похлебку где сон)
В человеке весь сразу
Должен быть рацион

И прозрачная луковка
И морковь нагловатая
Вдруг тогда ситуация
И не будет чреватая!

Я за то, чтобы было
Все не слишком, все в меру
Чтоб  добро победило
И в хорошее вера!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Если внезапно в груди зажжёт,
> И Вы поймёте: "Таю",
> Знайте, за тысячу зимних вёрст,
> Вас ещё вспоминают.


 :Ok: ...:smile: :flower:

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

> Скоро опять придёт Зима.
> Штормы придут, метели...
> Вы не сумели понять меня.
> Или не захотели...
> 
> Скоро дороги заметёт...
> Белых жемчужин капли
> В волосы Ваши рассвет вплетёт...
> Думали Вы?.. едва ли.
> ...


В очередной раз не понимаю почему 'нихт лирика':-). Чудесные трогательные стихи.

----------


## PAN

> Если внезапно в груди зажжёт,
> И Вы поймёте: "Таю",
> Знайте, за тысячу зимних вёрст,
> Вас ещё вспоминают.



Вспоминаю... Оскар, ты где есть???

----------


## Kliakca

Он в отпуске.

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
Соскучились :rolleyes:...:smile: :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Привет, друзья, я вернулся.
Спасибо, что вспоминали.

надо,наверное что-нибудь тиснуть... старенькое...

Дождь стекает по стеклу,
Мелкий, моросящий.
Вот бы посадить свеклу,
Самогон крепчайший.
Результаты одному
Ведомы Аллаху,
Я пройду, перед собой
Не заметив плаху.
Власть свою теряет роль,
Сбросив цену с груза,
И уже без ярлыков
Грузди лезут в кузов.
Дождь стекает по стеклу,
Мелкий, моросящий.
У дождя я вновь в долгу,
Он один бодрящий.

----------


## overload

Я - лирик-нихт.
Кнехт пихт,
сосновый нос,
насос сосны,
орех греха,
берёзы роспуск почек.

И лесу - проще
прорасти сто три весны,
чем мне понять
вот эти десять строчек.

----------


## oskar_65

Я перегруз,
Перезагруз,
Я вечный поиск
Смака.
Не смысл,
Посыл.
Посыл не мысль,
Не мысль
Посыл, однако.

----------


## overload

Оскар.
Скоро
окрас - 
рак-с!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Оскар.
> Скоро


Скоро - "Оскар"
Выдвигаем номинантов!
От Серпухова, Петербурга -
Два чистейших "бриллианта"!

----------


## overload

Ося с Питера,
а чё?
Нам и Оскар - 
нипочём.
Коль Алёна вдарит джазом - 
мы весь мир через плечо!..

----------


## Alenajazz

> мы весь мир через плечо!..


Прикупи пока смокИнг
И под пенье Джипси Кинг
Променады совершай
и об "Оскаре" мечтай!

----------


## oskar_65

А вот лица
Я попрошу...
Ну с Питера,
Хожу-кошу.
Не так уж
Здесь и супермакс,
Зато в достатке
Этих рак-с!

----------


## overload

Я не в смокинге, я просто
мужичишка в пиджаЧО.
А без Джипси и без Кинга - 
что, не светит мне ничо?

----------


## oskar_65

> А без Джипси и без Кинга - 
> что, не светит мне ничо?


Светит-светит,
Как засветит,
А потом есчо.
У неё не забалует
Мачо и мачО.

----------


## overload

На свет свечи стаканы столь гранисты,
что свет в вине ломаться не устанет.
А вы - да не стреляйте в пианиста.
Ведь он вполне
"Макарова" достанет...

----------


## oskar_65

Я словом, иль струной,
Ещё бы мог отбиться,
Да выбрал путь иной,
Однажды разрядиться,
Увы, мишенью стать,
Получше цельтесь, люди!
Не отводите глаз,
Ведь голый я по сути.

----------


## Black Lord

> Ведь голый я по сути.


*Нас голышом творит Господь,
Согреть лучами солнца плоть,
Души родник не захламлять,
Одеждой разум затмевать...*

*oskar_65*, с возвращением  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*Андрей Байрон*,
Спасибо, старик.

Полоса чёрная,
Полоса белая
Чередуются
Меж душой и телом.
Это всё же
Крайности,
Две полярности
На асфальте сером.

****
Создать попробуй красоту
Хотя бы вот из глины,
Доверь бумажному листу
Волшебные картины.
Без тени и полутонов,
И что бы без оглядки
На гениев и мудрецов,
На нравы и порядки.
Будь честным прежде пред собой,
И лишь потом пред миром,
Добейся чистоты такой
В поту, в труде постылом,
И возвращайся много раз
К готовому творенью,
Штрихи, детали, карандаш,
Всё подвергай сомненью....

Хлестнула ясность, как батог,
В ночном поту приснилось:
Добавил всё, что только мог,
А всё ж не получилось!

Возьмёшься резать, будь здоров,
Кромсать своё творенье.
И вот шедевр почти готов,
Последний штрих. Терпенье.
Теперь неплохо бы совет,
Чтоб дал премудрый мастер.
Спроси меня, ответов нет.
Возьми, сожги всё на хер!
Весь божий мир не ослепить
Художнику вовеки.
А судьи кто? Кому творить?
Не боги. Человеки.
И с ними рядом красота
Во всяком проявленьи,
Листочек фиги, нагота,
Гормонов обновленье.
Среди людей его найди,
Двоих, троих... любимых, 
И лишь для них одних твори,
Для человеков милых.

----------


## Skadi

> Будь честным прежде пред собой,
> И лишь потом пред миром,
> Добейся чистоты такой


Истина!  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,


 Создать попробуй красоту
Хотя бы вот из глины,
Доверь бумажному листу
Волшебные картины.
Без тени и полутонов,
И что бы без оглядки
На гениев и мудрецов,
На нравы и порядки.
Будь честным прежде пред собой,
И лишь потом пред миром,
Добейся чистоты такой
В поту, в труде постылом,
И возвращайся много раз
К готовому творенью,
Штрихи, детали, карандаш,
Всё подвергай сомненью....

Хлестнула ясность, как батог,
В ночном поту приснилось:
Добавил всё, что только мог,
А всё ж не получилось...

Сильно как всегда!    :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Хлестнула ясность, как батог,
> В ночном поту приснилось:
> Добавил всё, что только мог,
> А всё ж не получилось...


Серёжа :smile: :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Однажды летом,помнится,
Скрутил аппендицит.
Классически, как водится,
Больница, стол, софит;
По вене что-то булькнуло,
И разум отлетел...
В себя пришёл в кроваточке,
А рядом чел сидел.
Парнишка на задании - 
Мне дали тут понять -
Ни пить мне не позволено,
И даже ни поспать.
- Да ты садист, наверное,
Я тут и так больной!
И что прикажешь делать-то?
- Поговорить со мной.
- С тобой? о чём? я спать хочу!
Пошёл бы ты тайком,
Скажу, не спал, не пил, не ел,
Я в случае таком.
- Увы, Вам спать не надо бы,
Так доктор повелел.
Чтоб голова проветрилась,
И разум просветлел.
Я от души, пожалуйста...
- Ах вот как! от души?
Да что ты знаешь юноша
О душах, чёрт возьми!?
Ты знаешь, что бездушия
Вокруг полным-полно,
А организмы шастают
По свету всё равно.
Упорные и светлые -
Кто в кОму, кто в дурдом,
Их души где-то носятся,
Пока, придут потом.
Они ведь возвращаются
Порой в свои тела,
Душонки, души, душечки,
Такие, брат, дела.
Душе, поверишь, хочется
Условия создать,
Для будущего вечности
Себя подстраховать.
Поэтому, случается,
И самый лютый зверь
В последние мгновения
Найти способен дверь
На свет. Ресницы влажные
Сомкнутся, трепеща,
А может быть, прощёная
Вернулася душа.
Они ведь возвращаются
Порой в свои тела,
Пока за нас сражаются
Любовь и доктора.
Душа, брат, несвободная,
Пока ты здесь, живой.
Свобода ж - штука тонкая,
Поговорить с тобой?...

Я, после операции,
Не отошёл наркоз,
Замучал парня бедного,
Всё ахинею нёс...

----------


## Лев

Стишище, поэмище :Aga: :rolleyes:
****************************
А мне, пацану, не сказали,
Чтоб есть перед этим не стал.
На стол положили, руки связали,
А после я завтрак... отдал :Oj:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
Читала, и так живо всё представилось - вели каждым словом по этой страничке Вашей жизни. 
Спасибо за откровение!... :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*, :br: 
*Skadi*, :flower: 




> А мне, пацану, не сказали,
> Чтоб есть перед этим не стал.
> На стол положили, руки связали,
> А после я завтрак... отдал


В то утро ранее
Я выпил молока
Стакан всего и сразу же
"Отдал" всё у толчка...kuku:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Где-то сознанье блудит,
Незачем разуму спать.
В тёмные дали летит,
Кем бы ещё ему стать?..
А на кровати сосуд
В ночь остаётся храпеть,
Вымыт, раздет и разут...
Разве чуть-чуть подглядеть:
- Где же ты шлялась, душа?!
Я ведь во сне всё видал!
- Бл*ть,- сокрушалась она,
Снова таксист опоздал.

****
Я недостоин
Зваться поэтом,
Что бы ни говорили.
Связаны руки
Давним запретом,
Словно приговорили
Видеть изнанку,
Фальшь и мотивы,
Струны души убогой;
Маски и ликов
Их негативы
Под лицемерья тогой.

Красный на чёрном,
Чёрный на белом,
Так и останусь кляксой
Между пером
И штрихом умелым,
Меж бультерьеров таксой.

Пальцы отрубят,
Выжгут глазницы,
Вырвут язык мой грешный,
И, потешаясь,
Вострые спицы
Вгонят во мрак кромешный;
Крючья под рёбра,
Вздёрнут повыше...
В пору свершиться чуду:
- Любишь?! 
- Люблю!
Но они не услышат.
Лгать же я им не буду.

----------


## Skadi

> - Где же ты шлялась, душа?!
> Я ведь во сне всё видал!
> - Бл*ть,- сокрушалась она,
> Снова таксист опоздал.


* - Где же ты шлялась, душа?!
Снова таксист опоздал? 
Я тут лежу, чуть дыша...
- Как же меня ты ... достал!
Ночью положено спать!
Можно отгулы мне взять?!
Я с удивленьем внимал -
Надо ж, какой я ... нахал :rolleyes:...:biggrin:*

----------


## oskar_65

Правило первое
Есть аксиома,
То, что не обсуждается.
Вот, например, то, что
Всяк по-любому,
В чём-либо вечно нуждается.

Дальше второе,
Крепче законов,
Это всегда уважение.
К старости, мудрости,
Силе бизонов,
Времени отдохновения.

Правило третее
Есть теорема,
Принцип определённости:
Или ты с нами,
Вместе со всеми,
Или страдаешь от скромности.

Если согласные
Есть извилины,
Просто кивок принимается.
В миг собираешься
До магазина,
Водка, гляди, уж кончается!

----------


## oskar_65

Ничего конкретного
Я не нахожу,
Тайного, заветного,
Сколько ни ищу.
Будто бы почистили
Со свечей нагар
Реалисты, мистики,
Пьяный кочегар...
Ничего конкретного,
Суета сует,
Ничего запретного,
Если мамки нет.
Странное безделие
Не гнетёт народ,
Курево и зелие,
С маслом бутерброд...
Ничего конкретного,
Просто забухать.
С урожая летнего
Баночки стоять.
Что ещё для счастия
Нужно мужику:
Чтобы утром,здрасте вам,
Жёнушка сбочку.

----------


## Skadi

> Или ты с нами,
> Вместе со всеми,
> Или страдаешь от скромности


 :Ok: 



> Что ещё для счастия
> Нужно мужику:
> Чтобы утром,здрасте вам,
> Жёнушка сбочку


В принципе, что главное
В нашей жизни скромной? -
Половинки равные,
Чтоб уж жить по полной :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

Что-то невесело,
Тускло, непесенно.
Серая хмарь
И потухший фонарь.
Окна.
На балконах хлам.
Осень
Рвётся в гости к нам...
Снова, снова ты, тоска-
Осень, твою мать, достала!
Поштормишь у сосен?
Воды, что сюда
Балтика нагнала...
Пошторми у сосен...
Мрачные валы
На заливе.
Ни за что не хочется в воду.
Лучше так, у сосны,
Что постарше,
Поморщинистей,
Стоять, дышать её природу...

Мила мне осень, сцуко,
Этот дождь противный...
Моё это, моя разлука,
Мотив мой заунывный...
Я осень, я медляк печальный,
Я дождик-весть, посыл астральный...
-Мадам, танцуете?
Позвольте руку!
ПокрУжим, осень,
С тобою, с.........

----------


## PAN

> Мадам, танцуете?
> Позвольте руку!
> ПокрУжим, осень,
> С тобою, с.........


 :Ok: ........

Сидю, слушаю французскую шансон-классику... И такое... В тему... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> слушаю французскую шансон-классику.


Да Вы, батенька, гурман. :Ok: 
у меня франция всегда под рукой, Поль Мориа,Азнавур, Каас и прочее всегда в работе.

----------


## PAN

> у меня франция всегда под рукой


Аналогично... :br:

----------


## Black Lord

> Что-то невесело,
> Тускло, непесенно.
> Серая хмарь
> И потухший фонарь.


 :br:

----------


## Skadi

> Лучше так, у сосны,
> Что постарше,
> Поморщинистей,
> Стоять, дышать её природу...


 :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Дай вытру щёчки мокрые твои.
Ведь ты не плакала,
А только дождик, правда?
А что же глазки красные свои
Опять ты спрятала,
Не от меня ведь, правда?

Не обижайся, доченька, на мать.
Она по-своему
Всегда права, поверь ей!
Тебе действительно пора в кровать,
А то пропустишь сон,
Что всех чудесней.

****
Её вселенски чёрный сарафан
Усыпан блёстками галактик и созвездий.
И я, в песках ведущий караван,
Её люблю без слов и междометий.
Она одна даёт вздохнуть устам,
Немного ласки или вдохновенья.
Я припадаю вновь к её ногам -
Как хорошо! остановись, мгновенье!
Не удержать... меж пальцев тонкий шёлк
Осыпется, не поделившись тайной,
Её спугнёт, хоть также одинок,
Антагонист - рассветный шар багряный.
А мне всё кажется, что вот сейчас пойму:
- Ещё минутку задержитесь, Леди!
- Прости, малыш, я, правда, не могу,
Но я вернусь, прочту сонеты эти.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Дай вытру щёчки мокрые твои.
> Ведь ты не плакала,
> А только дождик, правда?
> А что же глазки красные свои
> Опять ты спрятала,
> Не от меня ведь, правда?
> 
> Не обижайся, доченька, на мать.
> Она по-своему
> ...


Ах какие строчки, для малютки-дочки! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ах какие строчки, для малютки-дочки!


Напишу получЧе
Для малютки-внучки! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Носик - курносик, звёздочки-глазки.
Слушай малышка дедовы сказки.
Он самый добрый, он понимает...
Дверцу в волшебный мир открывает:
Слушай малышка дедовы сказки
Полные солнца и радужной краски!:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Не пишутся стихи,
И не ложится проза.
В стакане молча
Увядает роза.
Листва всё сыпет
Дворникам работу.
России хляби
Ждут свою пехоту.

Я тоже небо
Проклинал на марше,
Оно лишь дождь,
Я, многократно гаже,
Потоки желчи
Изливал на тучи.
Теперь другие
Этот хлеб получат.
Сырые спички
И табак раскисший,
Портянки синие
И километр лишний,
Разводы долгие,
Мороз всегда внезапный,
А также смысл
Жизни поэтапный,
А также дружную
Компанию мужскую,
А также гордость
За страну родную.

****
Волчонок...
Взъерошив чуб,
Легла рука отца...
Волчонок,
Мой милый...
Не помню матери лица...
Волчонок...
Смеялось детство,
Но боялось...
Волчонок
Учился выжить...
Среди людей,
Такая малость...

Волчонок...
В горах,как дома...
Возьми, братишка, СВД...
Ступай, малыш,
Ищи "кукушек".
Они, похоже, здесь везде...

Ушёл Волчонок
На вольный поиск,
И снайпера засёк и снял...
Забрал ружьишко,
На рожу глянул,
И чувство речи потерял...
Свалил девчонку...
Такую штучку...
Блондинку будто из кино...
Могла бы стать
Моей волчицей...
И смертью.
То-то и оно.

----------


## MOPO

> Волчонок...
> Смеялось детство,
> Но боялось...
> Волчонок
> Учился выжить...
> Среди людей,
> Такая малость...


Как у Любавина  :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,Весь #577 просто супер!
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, парни, добро пожаловать!
Серёга, ты чего это с цветами?, мог бы кружку пива выкатить:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

*oskar_65*,

----------


## Kliakca

> Не пишутся стихи,
> И не ложится проза.


Ну-ну...:wink: :biggrin: мощьно!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 


> мог бы кружку пива выкатить


[IMG]http://*********ru/860636.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Вах!
Все желания так бы сбывались!:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

Oskar,ты прав,сплоховал я.Ну да сейчас поправим!Пивом тебя уже девушки напоили ,а я тебя армянским коньячком побалую!!!


Лови! 

[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/c7fd7c0d34a5b71306b9863c657cfb474d7ae636405736.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Другое дело!:biggrin:
Шашлык с меня
[IMG]http://*********ru/913886m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Markovich*,
 А какой классный шоколад марки "Ахтамар"... :Ok:  А сигареты этой же марки... :Ok:  Их вообще реально где-нибудь купить кроме Армении?:wink:

----------


## oskar_65

> "Ахтамар"


Коньяк без проблем, а вот сигарет давно не видел.

----------


## Alenajazz

*oskar_65*,
 Последний раз покупала в Питере (лет 7 назад) :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Вах!
> Все желания так бы сбывались!


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc3Z0...eature=related  :Pivo: :biggrin: :Ha:

----------


## oskar_65

В рестораны привозят и минералку и пиво из Армении, ну а коньяк в первую очередь... добрые напитки, надо сказать.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Malina sladkaja*, :flower: 
Бывает же такое!
И добрый мент со штампом прописки и ключами в кармане, и подружка со скотчем и футболом...:biggrin:
Мечтайте, люди, и что-нибудь таки получите!

----------


## Alenajazz

*oskar_65*,
 Пиво из Армении и у нас есть.
*Malina sladkaja*,
*oskar_65*, про футбол - я сегодня лично прикупила пивка для просмотра мною матча Чемпионата Италии по футболу... Жаль, 2:2, "болела" за "Ювентус"

----------


## oskar_65

> Жаль, 2:2, "болела" за "Ювентус"


Справедливости ради... из чудовищных офсайдов забивал Трезеге... один из двух засчитали... за волю к победе, наверное:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> из чудовищных офсайдов забивал Трезеге..


Когда он забивал - офсайда не было! Он находился на одной  линии с защитником , ему отдавали пас :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Ну и ладно... едем дальше...

Начала нравственности,
Этики, морали,
Искусства, музыки,
Возвышенной печали;
Усердие ума,
Моторика умений,
Гиперактивность,
Столкновенье мнений;
Приливы лунные
И солнечные пятна,
Стремленье к звёздам,
И домой обратно;
И червь сомнения,
И выбора дилемма,
И нечто большее -
Твоё Пространство-Время:
Страна Гармония
И материк Удача,
Планета Счастие,
С галактикой в придачу -
Всё это в нас заложено,
А значит...
Любовь - Вселенная.
Вот так-то. Не иначе.

----------


## Black Lord

> А мне всё кажется, что вот сейчас пойму:
> - Ещё минутку задержитесь, Леди!
> - Прости, малыш, я, правда, не могу,
> Но я вернусь, прочту сонеты эти.


Внучке привет. :flower: 


> Я тоже небо
> Проклинал на марше,
> Оно лишь дождь,
> Я, многократно гаже,
> Потоки желчи
> Изливал на тучи.
> Теперь другие
> Этот хлеб получат.
> Сырые спички
> ...


...............................................Р А Х М А Т !!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/888120.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> Внучке привет.


Спасибо, старина, она сейчас далеко-далеко... вот и целуем лишь по телефону.:frown:
ешё грамм лирики... что-то попёрло... осень стихастая... дождались...

Я её потерял среди шумного бала,
Среди сотен смеющихся девичьих глаз.
А наутро уехал, ни много, ни мало
За четыре границы, приказ есть приказ.

Не банально ли время так шутит над нами -
Не хватает минуты для нескольких слов,
А потом, бесконечными воя ночами,
Возвращает упущенный миг вновь и вновь.

Не судьба... или всё же судьба, как ни странно,
Не сложилось, так значит и выбор не мой?
Ничего не случается в жизни спонтанно,
Я не смог, значит ей предназначен другой...

Так легко... словно нож в узловатые вены...
Я то знаю теперь, не останусь один.
Ты прости меня, милая, если, блаженный,
Назову тебя именем чьим-то чужим.

----------


## Skadi

> Не судьба... или всё же судьба, как ни странно,
> Не сложилось, так значит и выбор не мой?
> Ничего не случается в жизни спонтанно,
> Я не смог, значит ей предназначен другой...


Оскар........да! - лирике :wink: :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Капелью нежной сентября, 
срывает лист календаря,
срывает памяти страниц, 
слезою вызженных зарниц.
Но дождь не в силах смыть следы, 
опавшей памяти цветы.
Затопит бухты бытия, 
смывая дни с календаря.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Я её потерял среди шумного бала,
> Среди сотен смеющихся девичьих глаз.
> А наутро уехал, ни много, ни мало
> За четыре границы, приказ есть приказ.
> 
> Не банально ли время так шутит над нами -
> Не хватает минуты для нескольких слов,
> А потом, бесконечными воя ночами,
> Возвращает упущенный миг вновь и вновь.
> ...


 
В тиши провинциального вокзала 
Моих затихнет цокот каблучков... 
Как много всё же так и не сказала 
Не скинула души своей оков... 
Я вновь в пути... Дрожит слеза... 
Ты был так нежен и доверчив. 
Но не сказал...А я ждала 
Пять лет... и весь проклятый вечер!... :frown:





> Так легко... словно нож в узловатые вены...
> Я то знаю теперь, не останусь один.
> Ты прости меня, милая, если, блаженный,
> Назову тебя именем чьим-то чужим.


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> А я ждала 
> Пять лет... и весь проклятый вечер!..


Замечательно!  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Замечательно!


Это стихотворение было написано так давно...:rolleyes:
И  сейчас оказалось таким созвучным с Вашим. :Aga: 
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Это стихотворение было написано так давно..


"Рукописи не горят", похоже...

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Она держала нож в руке...
Так неумело, ненадёжно...
Но он попятился, возможно,
Почуяв сквозь хмельной туман,
Что эта ярость не обман,
Отчаянье девчонки...............

Сначала вроде повезло
Гиенам... самку и телёнка,
От стада оттеснив в сторонку,
Да закружили хоровод...
Но что творит мамаша... бьёт!
И отстояла кроху.................

Холмы щебечут по весне...
Ты помнишь, выпал из гнезда
Птенец индийского скворца,
Как не смогли его поднять
Два человека... и бежать!
Чуть нас не заклевали..........

Спроси у воина, сынок,
Что повидал без меры,
Как рылом падали в песок
От страха "гренадеры";
Как щуплый серенький пацан
Себя взрывал гранатой...
И не суди отныне сам
По внешности невнятной.

----------


## oleg99

> И не суди отныне сам
> По внешности невнятной.


Хромые "дервиши" порой-опасней гренадера
Отчаянье толкает их_похлеще каскадёра.. :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

> Спроси у воина, сынок,
> Что повидал без меры,
> Как рылом падали в песок
> От страха "гренадеры";
> Как щуплый серенький пацан
> Себя взрывал гранатой...
> И не суди отныне сам
> По внешности невнятной.


 :Ok:   :br:

----------


## smychok

*oskar_65*,



> Не банально ли время так шутит над нами -
> Не хватает минуты для нескольких слов,
> А потом, бесконечными воя ночами,
> Возвращает упущенный миг вновь и вновь.


Точно подмечено!!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*oskar_65*,



> Начала нравственности,
> Этики, морали,
> Искусства, музыки,
> Возвышенной печали;
> Усердие ума,
> Моторика умений,
> Гиперактивность,
> Столкновенье мнений;
> Приливы лунные
> ...


Мелькает в душе вновь
Та искорка заветная.
Вселеная - любовь,
Но чаще безответная...

----------


## oskar_65

Она. достаточна сама,
её довольно за глаза...
а то что безответно,
кого винить за это?
каким, бывало ведь?.. бывало!
и сам бывал болваном.

----------


## Alenajazz

Если вам не ответили -
Это не значит,
что не любят,
не помнят
и ночью не плачут...
Это просто такая
форма ответа:
тишине потакая
провожаем мы лето...

----------


## oskar_65

> Если вам не ответили -
> Это не значит,
> что не любят,
> не помнят
> и ночью не плачут...


ЗдОрово! 

На каких только нитях мотивов,
Ни подвешен девчонки отказ...
Ты уверен, всё было красиво?
Значит что-то сокрылось от глаз.

----------


## smychok

> ЗдОрово! 
> 
> На каких только нитях мотивов,
> Ни подвешен девчонки отказ...
> Ты уверен, всё было красиво?
> Значит что-то сокрылось от глаз.


Как по мне - любовь есть слабость,
В отношении полов
И обманчивая радость
Вас лишит навечно снов!

----------


## oskar_65

В этом городе
Нет больше правды.
В этих улицах 
Нет чистоты.
Словно демоны "звёзды",
Пресыщены барды,
Словно гарпии шлюхи
Стоят у черты.

В этом городе можно
Отдаться соблазнам,
Можно вырвать из глотки
Чужого кусок.
Но своих тоже нет,
Только это не важно,
Коль чело разрывает
Терновый венок.

"Им пример не указка,
Содом и Гоморра,
Снова грех торжествует
В скрижалях сердец.
Только серы не надо,
Чумы или мора.
Я отвечу за всех,
Ты прости их, отец!"

----------


## Ольвия

> На каких только нитях мотивов,
> Ни подвешен девчонки отказ...


Мужчинам женщин вовсе не понять,
Я эту истину недавно лишь открыла,
Когда любимому пришлось "Прощай..." сказать
Лишь потому, что я его любила....

----------


## Alenajazz

> Когда любимому пришлось "Прощай..." сказать
> Лишь потому, что я его любила..


Если любишь - отпусти
Даже если полпути
жизни вместе вы прошли,
но в тупик судьбы зашли - 
сбились с курса корабли...
И теперь им до земли
добираться кто как может...
SOS услышат? Кто поможет?
Могут захватить пираты
Иль корабль во льдах замерзнет...
На горизонте - "Эмираты"!
И пока не видно козней...

----------


## smychok

> Ты прости их, отец...


Супер!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Skadi

> Словно демоны "звёзды"


*Бывают демонами звёзды,
Когда сердца звенящий лёд
Пронзит. Застынут капли-слёзы
Так, что огонь их не возьмёт...
*

----------


## oskar_65

Нет, тебе не кажется...
У меня действительно
Всё так хорошо...
Скоро жизнь наладится...
Красками замажется
Без тебя холодное
Серое ничто...

Не звони... пробудятся
Детища напраслины...
Скользкие угри....
Нет, уже не чудится...
Пусть у вас получится
Так, как нам мечталось и...
Так. или умри.


* 3 + 1*

*я* из породы
Нравственных уродов.
Я тот, кто прямо
Всё тебе скажу.
Я атавизм.
Я анахронизм.
Не попадайся,
Я не пощажу.

*Я* из героев.
Рыцарей - изгоев.
Апологетов
Стали и свинца.
Живу недолго.
Не вижу толка.
Уж лучше так,
Чем вечность без лица.

*Я* в авангарде.
С бантом на гарде.
Я обогрею 
Вас и научу.
Я вхож во двери.
Любвебезмерен.
Вы запоёте
Так, как я хочу.

А *я* молчащий.
Поперёк смотрящий.
Глаза и уши,
Правая рука.
Вы возомнили
Будто Вы строптивы?
Свобода слова - 
Знамя дурака.

----------


## smychok

Последнее ооочень хорошо воспринимается как пеня!
А вообще перечитал ещё раз




> "Им пример не указка,
> Содом и Гоморра,
> Снова грех торжествует
> В скрижалях сердец.
> Только серы не надо,
> Чумы или мора.
> Я отвечу за всех,
> Ты прости их, отец!"


Так как галочку спасибо нельзя поставить ещё раз - я это сделаю отдельно!!!
СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
На здоровье! :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,
 давненько ничего -такого высокого уровня не читывал!
Ты снайпер!
Не очередями стреляешь,вынашиваешь -рожаешь каждый выстрел и
точно попадаешь в цель,без промаха!
 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*, не зря я ждал этих строк. :Ok:  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо вам, други, что заходите, читаете... поддерживаете.

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*,
 :br: ...

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
Спасибо.
Так оно получше, кажется... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Вялотекущая шизофрения
Лучше, чем яркий психоз...
Ныла под сердцем струна - ностальгия,
Так, что загнулся всерьёз...
Чувства, стремясь через край перехлынуть,
Могут творить чудеса,
Могут сознание несколько сдвинуть,
Вплоть до диагноза...
Не удивляет уже если в каждом
Каждый увидит нюанс...
Мы то в порядке, а там где - то, рядом
Всё извратили за нас.
Вот и мораль поплавок потянула,
Мысль - финала гарант:
Если не болен писатель Вакула,
Значит, дерьмо, не талант!
Если Вакула здоров, адекватен,
Гон не несёт и пургу,
Просто посредственность, просто он жаден,
Вот и строчит ерунду.

----------


## smychok

> Если Вакула здоров, адекватен,
> Гон не несёт и пургу,
> Просто посредственность, просто он жаден,
> Вот и строчит ерунду.


 :Ok: 
То, что доХтАр прАписал!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,Наше Вам  :Pivo: 

Сомнительная рифма.

Как ни ускользает,
В словари не лезу,
Буква ведь не цифра.
Буква любит мощность,
Словно по нарезу
Крупного калибра.

Я её, паскуду,
Всюду нагоняю.
Ну куда ей деться?
В поддавки с собою
Рифмами играю,
Бью, не отвертеться.

И в ответку рифма
Напускает фальши,
Словно куртизанка -
Не тебя ласкает,
А кого - то дальше...
Жизнь моя - жестянка -
Я её на шее
Проносил так долго
С номером солдатским...
Ей одной и верю,
Пусть она лишь только
Скажет: "Жесть!"... по - братски.

----------


## smychok

> Сомнительная рифма.


 :Ok: 



> smychok,Наше Вам


Спасибо!!! С удовоольствием за ваше здоровь!!!! :br:

----------


## oskar_65

"Ой, перестаньте мне внушать!
Шо б я так жил вовек...
Пойми - понять зачем страдать
Изволит человек
Из - за созданий из ребра,
Что сами не поймут
Чего хотят, кого пора
Послать, кого не шлют.
Смеются - плачут простаки,
Сошедшие с ума,
Чего мозги барать, таки?!
Не знает и сама...
Когда достаток, шоколад -
Романтику подай,
Чтоб комары кусали зад,
И был несладким чай...
Как им нужна моя душа?
Как буйволу седло!
Легко проедут по ушам
И высосут бабло...
Не дай им власть собой вертеть,
Будь жёстким иногда.
Нельзя всех женщин поиметь,
Стремиться надо, да..." -
Так думал пьяный Дон Хуан,
И тут вошла Она...
И выпал из руки стакан:
"Какая крутизна!
Какая женщина, кацо!
Таки, вот это да!
Какое строгое лицо,
Надменна и горда!
Какая попка, походняк!..."
- Мой маленький, да я
Такой же двинутый простак!
Сегодня ты моя!

Она презрительно - Сеньор!
Вы бредите, поди!
А как услышит Командор?
Уж лучше мне уйти...
Вы не развеете печаль,
Не снимете тоски...
А Муж поймает, право, жаль,
Порвёт Вас на куски!
Вы не смотрите свысока,
Впечатанный в бетон,
Он также грозен, как всегда,
К тому же оскорблён
Одним лишь фактом, Дон Хуан,
Что Вы вот тут бухой,
Порочный сердцеед и хам,
Смердите воздух мой!..
Что на планете кроме Вас
Довольно кобелей,
На вкус любой и на окрас,
Лишь нет Его храбрей!..
Я знаю точно - оживёт
Однажды Истукан...
Ах, не про нас запретный плод,
Прощайте, Дон Хуан!

Она ушла. А он под стол:
"Сейчас чуток сосну...
Пускай расплющит Командор,
А всё - таки рискну!
Ой, перестаньте же лечить!
Шо б я так жил всегда!"...

Хотите продолженья нить,
Читайте "Гостя", да?

----------


## Skadi

> Хотите продолженья нить,
> Читайте "Гостя", да?


Да :rolleyes::wink: :flower:

----------


## smychok

ДАААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА)))

----------


## Ольвия

> Из - за созданий из ребра,
> Что сами не поймут
> Чего хотят, кого пора
> Послать, кого не шлют.
> Смеются - плачут простаки,
> Сошедшие с ума,
> Чего мозги барать, таки?!
> Не знает и сама...
> Когда достаток, шоколад -
> ...


Интересно!!!!! :Vah: :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> "Ой, перестаньте мне внушать!


 :Vah:  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Вот отрыл одно старенькое... когда-то постил его, а оно потерялось.
теперь нашлось

Вестница дальних морей,
Белая чайка надежды,
Криком меня разбуди,
Если пребуду во сне.
Если умру, отойди,
Глаз не выклёвывай мне.

Просто засыпьте землёй
Тело и очи мои.
Пламя остынет золой,
Зря ли лелеял, берёг?
Выполнил только, что смог.
Крылья устали мои.

Вечно над морем парить -
Горький, поверишь, удел.
Пресной б водицы испить,
Голову бы преклонить
К тверди.
Да составить гнездо,
Да малышей на крыло
Ставить.
Вот и всё,
Что потребно душе.
Только этого много уже
Для меня.
Это счастье,
А его не унесть на крылах
Подъистлевших моих.
Я над морем дольше жизни кружил,
Я частицу земли заслужил.

----------


## Black Lord

> А его не унесть на крылах
> Подъистлевших моих.
> Я над морем дольше жизни кружил,
> Я частицу земли заслужил.


 :Ok: Так близко и сыро.......

----------


## oskar_65

> и сыро.......


Не то что бы... просто мОкро временами :biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> просто мОкро временами


главное, что не местами... :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

*Андрей Байрон*,
+ 100  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Побегал по страничкам...



> Нельзя всех женщин поиметь,
> Стремиться надо, да..." -


Отличное напутствие!!! :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Отличное напутствие!!


Так любил поговаривать великий Владимир Ильич... Пустоваров! :Aga: 
хороший человек и музыкант.
не знает страна своих героев, блинн.

----------


## smychok

> не знает страна своих героев, блинн.


И то правда((((

На самом деле этих людей очень много... Работают себе тихонечко "за кулисой"...

----------


## oskar_65

Что ж ты боль да ты былинная
Приумолкла да поникла,
Да растаяла.
Да всю славну гордость
За дед*о*в за наших
Да растратила.

Что ж ты соколам да по крылу
Всего оставила.
Что же ты птенцов
На ум и разум не наставила.

Знамо, слава наша, наша силушка
В единении пред годиною.
Если по персту да разжать кулак,
Что же станется-то с Отчизною.

Грусть-тоска смолчит тайну древнюю,
Алчущий прозреть да увидит сам,
Да поймёт умом, да осмыслится,
Да благую весть разнесёт и нам.

----------


## Black Lord

> Грусть-тоска смолчит тайну древнюю,
> Алчущий прозреть да увидит сам,
> Да поймёт умом, да осмыслится,
> Да благую весть разнесёт......


...к ногам. :br:  
Зацепили эти строчки!!!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Я над морем дольше жизни кружил,
> Я частицу земли заслужил.





> *Если по персту да разжать кулак,
> Что же станется-то с Отчизною*


*Мудро!*

----------


## oskar_65

Не так, чтобы очень, Оленька...:frown: :flower: 

Швыряем мы слова,
Как семя, безоглядно...
Стихи... а что стихи?
Придут ещё, поди...
За пиками Любви
Так пошло, заурядно
Останется одно,
Последнее "Прости".

Но в слове этом всё:
Надежда и тревога,
Растерзанная плоть
И дьвольский искус,
И нежеланье жить
Как лебедь, одиноко,
И то, что завещал
Распятый Иисус.

----------


## Skadi

> Швыряем мы слова,
> Как семя, безоглядно...
> Стихи... а что стихи?
> Придут ещё, поди...


Бывает, чаще - немы,
И слов не подобрать,
Чтоб передать всё, чем мы
Наполнились. Распять
Себя на кресте чувства -
То меньшее из 'зол',
Чем чтоб родить искусство,
В чём кто себя нашёл...

----------


## smychok

> Швыряем мы слова,
> Как семя, безоглядно...
> Стихи... а что стихи?
> Придут ещё, поди...
> За пиками Любви
> Так пошло, заурядно
> Останется одно,
> Последнее "Прости".
> 
> ...


Несмотря на небольшой размер этого, не побоюсь слова, ТВОРЕНИЯ, в нём заложено
ОГРОМНОЕ...

----------


## Kliakca

> в нём заложено
> ОГРОМНОЕ...


И я так же прочувствовала...
*oskar_65*
В маленькой строчке заложенна бомба,
В маленькой рифме расплавится домна.
Вроде всё просто и смысл без накала,
Только тайком душу мне разорвало...

----------


## Ольвия

*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> В маленькой строчке заложенна бомба,
> В маленькой рифме расплавится домна.


Круто, Настенька, молодечик! :flower: 
*Ольвия*, :flower: 

Желаю вам
Желательных сношений.
И обоюдоострых ощущений.
Желать желаю вам
И чтобы вас желали,
И виртуально
И во плоти проникали
На уровни Икс-Игрек хромосомы,
В глубины тайные,
В запретные хоромы....
Желаю вам стонать
И задыхаться,
Почаще умирать
И возрождаться.
Желаю петь,
Страдать и наслаждаться.
Желаю не жалеть.
Не расставаться.

----------


## Kliakca

> Желаю вам
> Желательных сношений.
> И обоюдоострых ощущений.


Нам с Ольвией??? :Vah: :eek: :Oj:

----------


## oskar_65

> Нам с Ольвией??


:biggrin::biggrin:
В том числе :tongue:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
*oskar_65*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> В том числе:tongue:


А число какое? Я уже счётные палочки достала...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> А число какое?


Ну... посчитай всех девушек на форуме... добавь к ним подруг и знакомых... получившееся число умножь на 648.
Палочек-то хватит? :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Палочек-то хватит?


:biggrin: :Oj:   Давайте ужО серьёзнее...........:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Палочек-то хватит?


Овощьной магазин - не аптека, поломников не видно.:biggrin:


> Давайте ужО серьёзнее...........


О палочках или огурцах???:rolleyes:

Полюбила я россольчик и на закусь огурцы.
Где же вы теперь шальные, холостые подлецы???:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Ну во первых - стихо написано не только для девушек... Вечно вы, дамы на себя одеяло тянете!!!



> Желаю вам стонать
> И задыхаться,
> Почаще умирать
> И возрождаться.
> Желаю петь,
> Страдать и наслаждаться.
> Желаю не жалеть.
> Не расставаться.


Вы думаете эти строки и нам не подойдут???:biggrin:




> А число какое? Я уже счётные палочки достала...


Оскар понятно сказал, что нужно наслаждаться, а не палочки считать!!!
Хотя...




> Где же вы теперь шальные, холостые подлецы???


В Беларуси!!! Ну можно ещё сказать в "Беларусах":biggrin:
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Что-то у мну комп полетел, а мне весело так, что сейчас в припрыжку пойду!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну можно ещё сказать в *"Беларусах"*


Песни хором запевают,
Хлопци наши хорошИ!
В белых трисиках гуляют,
По деревне бульбаши.:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Песни хором запевают,
> Хлопци наши хорошИ!
> В белых трисиках гуляют,
> По деревне бульбаши.


Щаззззз умру......:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> В белых трисиках гуляют,
> По деревне бульбаши


А девчата позабымши
Про хозяйство и обед,
Да слезу тайком стирая,
Бикин*я*ми машут вслед... :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> А девчата позабымши
> Про хозяйство и обед,
> Да слезу тайком стирая,
> Бикинями машут вслед...


ФсЁ!!!!Хана мне......:biggrin: kuku

----------


## oskar_65

> ФсЁ!!!!Хана мне...





> Береги себя, детка!


:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Песни хором запевают,
> Хлопци наши хорошИ!
> В белых трисиках гуляют,
> По деревне бульбаши.





> А девчата позабымши
> Про хозяйство и обед,
> Да слезу тайком стирая,
> Бикинями машут вслед...


И, как 'вместоприпев':
Ишь, ты, поди ж ты,
Что ж ты говоришь-то? - 2 раза 
:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Песни хором запевают,
> Хлопци наши хорошИ!
> В белых трисиках гуляют,
> По деревне бульбаши.





> А девчата позабымши
> Про хозяйство и обед,
> Да слезу тайком стирая,
> Бикинями машут вслед...





> Хана мне......


Тут вдруг Ольвия взмолилась,
Треба Хана пригласить!!!
Басурмана где достанешь?
Лучше с PAN-ом голосить!!!
Ооооооох!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Тут вдруг Ольвия взмолилась,


Опять меня всуе вспоминаете???:mad::biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

За вторым разом:



> Ишь, ты, поди ж ты,
> Что ж ты говоришь  2 раза


Ишь, ты, поди ж ты,
Что ж ты говоришь, зараза!:biggrin:

подурачимся ещё:smile:

*Маша и Медведи* встретили *Алису*
Возле* Крематория,*
Тихо окружили - покажи-ка *Кисс*у!
Ты не *Гейнер Глория*?

Мы её *Машину Времени* встречаем
Из долгого *Круиз*а,
А как выглядит, не знаем.
С *Бони* э*М*а, *Лиза*?

Вроде бы похожа фэйсом, но не телом...
Тут такая *Ария* - 
На *Пикник* свалили *АББы* между делом,
*Ундервуд*, Болгария!

Мы же, как придурки, лишь *Кино* и смотрим
Третье *Воскресение*...
На *Би-2* не хватит, на плацкарт накопим...
*ДДТ* на мнение!

*Лейся Песня* вольно! аж с *Бэ-Гэ* отныне
Мы теперь соседи!
*Чёрный Кофе* хлещем, с *Чайфом* и малиной -
Мы же, блин, Медведи!

----------


## Ольвия

:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*ПесТня!*
могла бы стать *Поп*пулярной:

Детка, так далеко
Добираться к тебе...
За окошком темно,
Ни машин, ни людей...
И не очень охота,
Признайся...
Да решись, наконец,
Оставайся!

Я тебя никогда
Не обижу, поверь!
Говорить можно всяко -
Вот ключ, а вот дверь,
Можешь выгнать меня,
Запирайся,
Только не уходи,
Оставайся!

Так просяще звенит
Недопитый бокал,
Если б мог, он тебе
Точно так же сказал:
_Ты губами ко мне
Прикасайся...
Королева моя,
Оставайся!_

Не печалься, не думай
О завтрашнем дне,
Мы доверим секреты
Лишь только Луне...
Нужно сделать шажок,
Постарайся!
Не приказ, не намёк -
Оставайся!

----------


## Ольвия

*oskar_65*,
 :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> ПесТня!
> могла бы стать Поппулярной:


 :Ok: ... :br:  Порвал...

----------


## oskar_65

> Порвал...


Гы...  :br: 
исчо...
*ПесТнь!*
могла бы стать *Рок*ковой:

Я не беру чужих вещей,
Чужие письма не читаю.
Вопросы вечные - взашей!
Не задаю, не отвечаю.

Я буду для тебя, как лом,
Прямой и твёрдый бесконечно.
Но не играй моим огнём,
Не затуши его беспечно.

*Нас двое всего на свете
Способных смертельно ранить
Друг друга.
Нас двое на всей планете,
Мы равноудалены
По кругу.

Я не ношу парик и фрак,
На съёмках рот не раскрываю.
Когда иду один в кабак,
Девчонку милую снимаю.

Но для тебя я буду танк.
Надёжный и боеспособный.
Ты любишь рок-н-ролл и фанк?
Вперёд, малышка, путь свободный!

----------


## Skadi

> Ты любишь рок-н-ролл и фанк?
> Вперёд, малышка, путь свободный!


А я хип-хопом заболела -
Так здорово! эх, прибалдела,
На танец глядючи тот, млела :rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

*oskar_65*, :Ok: :biggrin::biggrin:
Как много я пропустила...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Нужно сделать шажок,
> Постарайся!
> Не приказ, не намёк -
> Оставайся!


Отличненько!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> А я хип-хопом заболела -





> Как много я пропустила..





> Отличненько!!!!!


Симпатичненько!:biggrin:
вот и катрен почти готов,
осталась парочка штрихов...

иногда бывают этакие мелкие заметки, может быть есть смысл их как-то упорядочить, например, обозвать каким нибудь умным словом и выставлять всем желающим.
я даже слово такое знаю -

*ЗАРИСОВКИ.*

"Я так хОчу тэбе!" -
Снова голос вопит из приёмника,
И навязчиво терцией
Ковыряет оркестр кишки...
"Я так хОчу тэбе!" -
Изначально задача источника...
- Раскумарило, что ли?
Таки, не по-детски стишки!

-
Вот дева дивной красоты,
Прилавок, кольца, даймонты...
Спиной ко мне стоит мужик,
А повернулся... блин, старик.

-
Внезапно вырвало из рук,
И ветром зонтик унесло...
В её глазах чуть-чуть испуг,
И гордость... нет, не побежит!
Надежда... нет, не подсобит
Никто.
Что зонтик? просто барахло...
Но что в глазах у вас?
Ничто.

-
Мамаши тра-ля-ля на лавке,
А чада возятся в песке.
Друг другу напихали в плавки,
Лепили б формы на доске!
Да разве ж это интересно,
Вот неизведанное - news!
Читатель, помнишь?.. только честно,
Каков песочек был на вкус?

-
Уже ты спишь, моя родная?
А я никак вот не усну...
Я вспомнил, что, весь день порхая,
Забыл сказать тебе Люблю.

----------


## Black Lord

> Уже ты спишь, моя родная?
> А я никак вот не усну...
> Я вспомнил, что, весь день порхая,
> Забыл сказать тебе Люблю.


 :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Уж не довлеет надо мной разлука.
Я растратил всё, что только мог -
Здравомыслие, единственного друга,
Всепрощения оставшийся глоток.

А так хотелось вырваться из будней
Фейерверком, яркою звездой...
Чтоб в предельности событий день свой судный
Не в постели встретить, в схватке удалой!

Теперь я знаю, есть другая фишка!
К чёрту звёзды можете забрать!
Я обрёл Эдем, в нем доча и сынишка,
Чудо-внучка и жена, и мать, и брат.

----------


## Black Lord

> Теперь я знаю, есть другая фишка!
> К чёрту звёзды можете забрать!
> Я обрёл Эдем, в нем доча и сынишка,
> Чудо-внучка и жена, и мать, и брат.


 :Ok:  Молодца!!! Так держать!!! :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> Так держать!!!


Есть, так держать!  :br:

----------


## Ольвия

*oskar_65*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Уж не довлеет надо мной разлука.
> Я растратил всё, что только мог -
> Здравомыслие, единственного друга,
> Всепрощения оставшийся глоток.
> 
> А так хотелось вырваться из будней
> Фейерверком, яркою звездой...
> Чтоб в предельности событий день свой судный
> Не в постели встретить, в схватке удалой!
> ...


Вы счастливы семейным милым счастьем -
Я улыбаюсь, на душе - как-то светло -
Ведь, в нашей власти все к чертям послать напасти
И сделать так, чтоб в жизни больше повезло!

Хоть у меня и часто дразнится разлука,
И разгребаю кучу бытовых проблем,
Люблю всё ж звёзды - вот какая штука!
Душе романтика - как лучшая из тем!

Ну, а когда случится день отметить судный
Не на постели, а со шпагою в руке -
Он этим фактом ну никак не будет нудный
И не с камнями за спиной, а налегке  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

*oskar_65*,
 Оскар, все зарисовки супер... про зонтик очень класно, но...
Мимо вот этого пройти невозможно:



> Читатель, помнишь?.. только честно,
> Каков песочек был на вкус?


А возможно забыть??? Как прочитал, так аж на зубах заскрежетало!!! :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> А возможно забыть???


как заскрежетало?...:eek:  врядли :biggrin:

Падает снег,
Серебром засыпая
Золото павшей листвы...
Так и во всём.
Девальвируем, зная -
Нет уже спроса, увы...

Нету нужды
Ни в словах или нотах,
Нет интереса в глазах.
Сколько же можно
В одних поворотах
Плакаться о "тормозах".

Вот, подвели,
И ты съехал с дороги.
Или упёрся в тупик.
Сотня причин...
Ну понятно, не боги,
Но всё же, сука, мужик!

Скинули трос,
Подцепил и поехал -
Песенка не про тебя.
В жопу толкать -
Вот где наша потеха.
Наших дорог колея...

Все же свои!
И кому-то ведь служим!
Скольким начать помогли!
Мы на Руси,
Как ухабы и лужи,
Вечно твои... "Жигули"

----------


## smychok

> как заскрежетало?... врядли


Ещё каааак!!!! Я много времени в песке проводил!!!

А про жигули просто амба!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Сразу не отрываясь по второму разу пошёл)))) :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> Сразу не отрываясь


Неисчерпаема, как жизнь,
Поэзия, она
Смеётся громко,
Тихо плачет
И окрыляет времена...

Меж рифмами понурый странник,
Блуждаю три десятка лет.
То мастерю на сцену задник,
То в зале выключаю свет.
Среди кулис и декораций
Меня не видно, вот беда,
И ни букетов, ни оваций
Не достаётся никогда.
Когда бы было всё иначе,
То право слово, не со мной.
Я не артист, в моём театре
Всего лишь рифм мастеровой.

----------


## Kliakca

> Среди кулис и декораций
> Меня не видно, вот беда,
> И ни букетов, ни оваций
> Не достаётся никогда.



[IMG]http://*********org/53774.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/54798.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,


Падает снег,
Серебром засыпая
Золото павшей листвы...
Так и во всём.
Девальвируем, зная -
Нет уже спроса, увы...

Нету нужды
Ни в словах или нотах,
Нет интереса в глазах.
Сколько же можно
В одних поворотах
Плакаться о "тормозах".

Вот, подвели,
И ты съехал с дороги.
Или упёрся в тупик.
Сотня причин...
Ну понятно, не боги,
Но всё же, сука, мужик!

Скинули трос,
Подцепил и поехал -
Песенка не про тебя.
В жопу толкать -
Вот где наша потеха.
Наших дорог колея...

Все же свои!
И кому-то ведь служим!
Скольким начать помогли!
Мы на Руси,
Как ухабы и лужи,
Вечно твои... "Жигули"
__________________
* Вот это да! Вот за это люблю! Супер!!!*

----------


## oskar_65

*Kliakca*,
Ты так добра, Настенька! :flower: 

*smychok*,
*Markovich*,
Угощайтесь, парни! Всегда рад видеть. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## yozhik67

> Я не артист, в моём театре
> Всего лишь рифм мастеровой.


*oskar_65*, извините, что занимаю место, но когда-то я написал это:

Ты хочешь знать, где чаша вдохновенья,
Что пригубил и Пушкин, и Шекспир?
Как появляется на свет стихотворенье,
Что заставляет плакать целый мир?
Куда уходят тысячи сомнений,
Когда листа касается перо?
И как из миллиона совпадений
Мне удаётся угадать одно?
Спроси у Них, поскольку, к сожаленью,
Я не отмечен милостью небес.
И не посмею узостью суждений
Касаться тайн рождения чудес.

Я не поэт, моё стихотворенье -
Обычных слов нежданное сплетенье.
 :br:

----------


## Ольвия

*oskar_65*,
и я топчусь на пороге с цветочками....

----------


## oskar_65

> Я не поэт, моё стихотворенье -
> Обычных слов нежданное сплетенье.


И я до неприличия обычен,
Но значит нужно, потому и пишем.

Андрей  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> и я топчусь на пороге с цветочками...


Ай, кто посмел такую девушку на пороге держать?!!!:mad:
Швейцара придётся уволить :biggrin: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Всего лишь рифм мастеровой.


И тем не менее... БРАВО!!!!



> Угощайтесь, парни! Всегда рад видеть.


Симметрично, но и мы не с пустыми руками!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

> И я до неприличия обычен,
> Но значит нужно, потому и пишем.


 :Aga:  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Она терпела всё:
Корявый русский,
Пощёчины, угрозы вновь и вновь...
И слишком быстро забывала...
Или прощала...
Нелюбовь.
Самообман.
Он был скотиной.
И выжег ей в душе тавро.
Погана жизнь,
И опыт мнимый...
Что, кроме страсти, есть добро?
Наевшись бурь,
Напившись ссоры,
Я видел женщин иногда -
Хоть раз такую
Пальцем тронешь,
И не вернётся никогда...
Но также знал и тех, забитых,
Покорных мужу и судьбе...
Погана жизнь.
Из душ пречистых
Творим мы мразей по себе.

----------


## oskar_65

Начинается вновь
Сказка.
Наливается штоф.
Баста!
Ты пройдёшь, коромыслом играя,
А как станешь, в бока упирая
Руки.
Улыбнёшься... молочные губы,
Да румяные щечки так любы...
Сцуки!
Сколько можно бухать,
Гады?
Чтоб лилось, вы довольны,
Рады.
А девахи без ласки 
Ходят.
Им бы деток рожать
Много.
Но от вас ли, козлов
Пьяных!
Молодых, а уже
Дранных.
Вымирает Расея
Тихо,
А никто не будил 
Лихо.
Тихой сапой оно
Бродит...
Тихой сапой. и к*о*сит,
К*о*сит.

----------


## NataG

> Погана жизнь.
> Из душ пречистых
> Творим мы мразей по себе.


Как сильно и больно сказано...
!!!!!

----------


## smychok

Странно... То ли моё сообщение не прошло, то ли меня отмодератили)))

----------


## Ольвия

*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо!!!!

*smychok*,
Так напиши еще раз....

----------


## smychok

Не, эт уже будет не то, что я чувствовал на тот момент((((

----------


## Ольвия

> Не, эт уже будет не то, что я чувствовал на тот момент((((


Бывает..........

----------


## Skadi

> Начинается вновь
> Сказка.


Продолжает она сказываться, Оскар...становясь былью. Сказ про то, какова реальность...

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
Спасибо за отзыв, Наташа и за "показала глазки". :flower: :biggrin:




> Странно...





> Бывает....


А что было то?... заинтриговали  :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

Вот отзвенел звонок последний школьный,
И разошлись мы в этот мир огромный.
Друзья-подружки потянулись в ВУЗы,
А я... служу Советскому Союзу.

Моя Держава погибала вместе с нами,
Когда МЫ стали пресмыкаться пред врагами.
И бремя "гласности" расплющило народ.
А я... служу Отечеству, браток.

Нас большинство по городам и сёлам,
Родившихся под флагом кумачёвым.
Кто держит темп, кто до сих пор в прострации,
А я... служу Российской Федерации.

Не ты ли, Русь, извечная загадка,
Меня родила и поила сладко?
Не объяснить ни янки, ни французу
За что служу Советскому Союзу.

----------


## Skadi

> Не ты ли, Русь, извечная загадка,
> Меня родила и поила сладко?
> Не объяснить ни янки, ни французу
> За что служу Советскому Союзу.


kiss :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*,
А у меня нет такого смайлика...  :Oj: 
Спасибо, Оля!  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,даже строчки выделить не могу, только весь текст!!!
Браво!!! Бедем живы - Не помрём!!!  :br:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,
*Хороший стих - заставляет задуматься!*

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
> А у меня нет такого смайлика...
> Спасибо, Оля!


А я Вам сейчас ещё их подарю kisskisskiss.... :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> А я... служу Советскому Союзу.


А я вот тоже служил  Советскому Союзу... но по своему... У меня старший брат ... служил в Ленинске... Он для меня всегда был примером!!! Я полностью ему подражал и... таким образом тоже вроде как...))):biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, друзья, за отзывы!

едем дальше...
Я не люблю одно слово...:frown:  и практически его не применяю. Наверняка, это один из моих тараканов, довольно авторитетный и упитанный...:biggrin:
слово же... можно сказать глобальное такое... пиитическое... квинтэссенция даже где-то... :wink:
это слово "МУЗА"
в нём нет ничего плохого, если только лёгкая заезженность или чересчурупотребимостьнекоторымисобратьямипоперу.......:eek: 
но если я меняю ударение на "музА", то получаю (в переводе с одного из "южных" языков) - САПОГ.  :Vah: :eek:kuku:biggrin:
и ничего не могу с собой поделать...
на днях состоялся стишок... ну и название пришлось к месту... 
такой вот

САПОГ.

Одна осталась у меня,
Всего одна...
И где-то спрятана она
Внутри огня...

Она питает светлячки
В моих глазах.
И зажигает маячки
В ночных путях...

Над бездной выстроит мосток,
Не упаду...
Расплещет лишний мой глоток,
И я дойду...

Подскажет нужные слова
Моим устам...
Я верю ей, она права.
Не прав я сам.

Сейчас, как агнец, я смирЕн,
Как мышка тих...
Вещай! мне сладок этот плен,
Роди мне стих.

----------


## Skadi

> Она питает светлячки
> В моих глазах.
> И зажигает маячки
> В ночных путях...


Бывает, чёртиков разбудит -
Тогда остёр я на язык.
Бывает, синим льдом остудит,
И я молчу - почти привык.

Но, всё ж , милей мне светлячки -
Частенько светом их питает
Мои глаза. И нет тоски -
Так тягу к жизни возрождает  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Вещай! мне сладок этот плен,
> Роди мне стих.


*oskar -  гинеколог?*:eek:
Музу ублажает...
Может быть астролог?
Роды принимает...:smile:

----------


## smychok

> Наверняка, это один из моих тараканов, довольно авторитетный и упитанный...


 Ржунимагу)))))))):biggrin: :Vah: 



> чересчурупотребимостьнекоторымисобратьямипоперу


 Тоже вариант))) Это слово ещё явно никто не употреблял)))

----------


## smychok

И тем не менее - не могу с этим не согласиться...

----------


## oskar_65

> oskar -  гинеколог?


Нет... эндокринолог...:biggrin:
Мыслей спелеолог...
Чем светлей снаружи,
Тем ищу поглубже..

----------


## oskar_65

Руки, как кр*ю*ки,
Как клешни омара,
Как* в*осьминога копна...
Кр*ю*ки - за брюки,
Присоски кальмара -
Бывшая.. это... жена.

Голос, как волос,
Предел ультразвука.
Гиперболоид в глазах.
Мисс Пессимизм.
Круговая порука -
Бывшая тёщенька... ах!

Жить то прекрасно
Свободным и сильным,
Битым нещадно и пусть.
Пасмурно-ясно,
Да пофиг мобильным!
Рвать, разогнать эту жуть!

Воздуха! много!
Да чтобы навстречу
Небо упало к ногам.
Прочь из острога!
Наш чёт или нечет
Выпал. и по фигу нам!

Мы за свободу 
Полжизни отдали,
Надо вторую прожить
Так, чтобы воду 
На нас не сливали,
И не могли заложить.

Жить невредимо,
Насколько возможно.
И никому не вредить.
Истинным, мнимым
Наполниться д*о*лжно,
Чтобы уметь различить.

Только тогда наступает свобода...
Только когда через край
Этики, мысли, законов, народа,
Мы соберёмся на чай.
Выпьем и вспомним, какими мы были.
Есть и у нас ещё шанс.
Вихри враждебные чувства отмыли.
"Shine on you crazy..."  алмаз

----------


## Skadi

> Жить невредимо,
> Насколько возможно.
> И никому не вредить.


 :Ok: :smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

Класс!!!!!!!!!
Оскар, очень интересно "соорудил" концовку))

----------


## oskar_65

> "соорудил" концовку)


Кстати, Саня, вот необычный вариант этой темы... если интересно

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nzIKAhNTW0

----------


## oskar_65

****
Тяжёлые выпали нам времена...
Дороги, промёрзшие в чрево планеты...
Холодные чувства... стаканы без дна...
И лапти, втоптавшие в грязь эполеты...

Порядок пытаемся как-то спасти...
Уйти надо тоже достойно, поручик!
Пока ещё лошади могут нести,
В атаку, мой славный попутчик!

****
Чаруют меня эти звуки...
Ночная прохлада, прибой...
Прошлёпав босыми ногами,
Уходим от моря с тобой
В безлюдье ночного курорта,
Под сень кипарисов и пальм.
Пусть берег сверкает огнями,
Не это сейчас нужно нам...
Ты тоже волнуешься, правда?
И тоже пытаешься скрыть...
Прости мою ложь и браваду,
Мне также впервые любить.

****
Я так давно
Не задаю себе вопросы.
Погашен пыл,
Занижены запросы.
Замкнулся круг
На минимуме знаний.
Довольно ли
Приложенных стараний?
Ведь знаю - нет!
Их не бывает много.
Никто не требует,
Не вопрошает строго.
И девка-лень
Меня с собой уводит,
И безразличьем
Мою кровь разводит.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> ****
> 
> Я так давно
> Не задаю себе вопросы.
> Погашен пыл,
> Занижены запросы.
> Замкнулся круг
> На минимуме знаний.
> .


Как верно сказано.

----------


## smychok

> Я так давно
> Не задаю себе вопросы.
> Погашен пыл,
> Занижены запросы.
> Замкнулся круг
> На минимуме знаний.
> Довольно ли
> Приложенных стараний?
> Ведь знаю - нет!
> ...


Бомба!!!
 Узнаю себя... К большому моему сожалению. И действительно - чаще виновата лень(((

 Оскар, не знаю как ещё... :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*Алла и Александр*,
Добро пожаловать и спасибо на добром слове! :flower:  :Pivo: 

*smychok*,
Почему бы и нет, Саша!  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## tamara rabe

А Вы всё таки лирик, Оскар...  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*tamara rabe*, :flower: 
Если только иногда... в виде исключения :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Чаруют меня эти звуки...
> Ночная прохлада, прибой...
> Прошлёпав босыми ногами,
> Уходим от моря с тобой
> В безлюдье ночного курорта,
> Под сень кипарисов и пальм.
> Пусть берег сверкает огнями,
> Не это сейчас нужно нам...
> Ты тоже волнуешься, правда?
> ...


Прелесть...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

Зарисовки.
секонд.

Она поёт.
Но говорят, что лает.
А пьяный люд танцует, хоть бы хны...
Её глаза
Всё время убегают
Куда-то...
Тараканы?
Да, они.

****
Сказал таксист:
За километр - 40.
Я предложил ему 500.
Не согласился.
А добрались,
Не вышло и четырёхсот.

****
Старый доктор Пахомыч,
Чудесный мужик,
Сразу точки поставил над и":
Ты дошёл ведь сюда,
Значит можешь ходить,
А раз можешь ходить, так иди!..

****
Одноклассники глючат,
Как этаминал.
А на скайпе ваще перегрев...
Как ты жил без мобилы?
Без нэта искал,
И ходил, расстоянья презрев.

****
Искусственное поле.
Ребятишки
Гоняют мяч вперёд-назад...
Техничные..
Финты и фишки...
Но, блЪ, какой над полем мат...

****
Мы её поздравляли
Лишь в трубку, увы...
Далеко. километров Бог весть.
- Слушай маму и бабушку,
Внуча, лады?
- У меня ещё папочка есть!

----------


## Black Lord

> Зарисовки.
> секонд.


 :Ok:  :br:

----------


## Skadi

> Она поёт.
> Но говорят, что лает.





> Как ты жил без мобилы?
> Без нэта искал,
> И ходил, расстоянья презрев.





> Мы её поздравляли
> Лишь в трубку, увы...


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Зарисовки.
> секонд.
> ****
> Старый доктор Пахомыч,
> Чудесный мужик,
> Сразу точки поставил над и":
> Ты дошёл ведь сюда,
> Значит можешь ходить,
> А раз можешь ходить, так иди!..


 :Ok:  Хорошо сказано.

----------


## oskar_65

Мне забрало мешает в бою
Ясно видеть движение тени..
Ей так хочется душу мою
Разорвать, поглотить, обесценить...
Где-то в поле кольчуга и щит,
И скакун мой растерзан волками.
Лишь клинок тускло-сине блестит...
Всё давно решено между нами.

Я отсёк ей дорогу назад,
Во глубины, покрытые мраком.
Эта тень - персональный мой ад.
Как отметина Зверя на каждом...
Здесь, на стыке враждебных миров,
Мы закончим наш спор, обещаю.
Выбор мой. и он будет таков -
Поединок. Холодною сталью.
........................................
........................................

Я стану светлым и пречистым,
И на пажити небесные
Примет меня Отец.
Жизнь моя только осколок
Вышнего свода...
Смерть моя - только начало,
Отнюдь не конец.

И всё же я обязан жить.
И я хочу продлить мгновенья.
А что сподобился скопить...
Теперь пора дарить уменья.
Пускай в убожестве, в норе..
Пока своим ещё пригоден..
Я жить хочу, как на заре
К петле приговорённый в полдень.

----------


## PAN

> Я стану


Да.....

----------


## overload

Свечи погасли,
ночью укрыты.
Гасит дворецкий
их колпачком.

Редкий дымок
поднимается витый
и исчезает
под потолком.

Видели свечи
постель с балдахином.
Искры гуляли в бокалах с вином,
нравилось им освещать о невинном,
самом невинном и самым родном.

Щёлкнули двери, пути отрезая,
рухнула женщина в путаный шёлк...
Пьяный супруг, пониманья не зная,
лез и царапал мёд пламенных щёк,

Плач не услышан за треском камина,
свет угасает в сиянии глаз...
Как я скажу тебе, что - не-лю-би-мый!!!!!!!!
Не о тебе я мечтаю сейчас...

Свечи пытались погаснуть навечно,
свечи пытались сказать и помочь,
но - не дано им. И плакали свечи,
медленно тая в безумную ночь.... 


...Платье вином
на полу перелито.
Женское тело
на шёлке ничком...

Свечи погасли,
ночью укрыты.
Гасит дворецкий
их колпачком.

----------


## PAN

> Свечи погасли


Ну ты нарисовал...

Да.... Все мы немного нихтлирики.......

----------


## Skadi

> ..Платье вином
> на полу перелито.
> Женское тело
> на шёлке ничком...


Тело-то взЯто,
Душа же крылата -
И уж не с мужем она
старичком :wink:

----------


## overload

Свечи не молвят
тебе об обратном.
Им лишь - потрескивать ночью молчком.

----------


## Skadi

> Свечи не молвят...
> Им лишь - потрескивать ночью молчком.


Им лишь потрескивать?
Как же, простите...
Их погасили ж -
Там нечем светить :wink:



> Свечи погасли,
> ночью укрыты.
> Гасит дворецкий
> их колпачком.


:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Вы невнимательны,
милая дама.
Их погасили
под занавес драмы.

И вообще, ёхарный бабай, зачем разжёвывать то, что написано...

----------


## Skadi

Но не дворецкий же их погасил!
Может, хозяин? Растратив свой пыл...
Свечи в романах-то чаще гасили
До того, как...любви тела вкусили :rolleyes:

*oskar_65*,
:smile: :flower:

----------


## overload

Не понимаешь,
Очарована душа,
что жизнь свечей
не стоит ни гроша.
А грош
хорош,
когда не платят им
за ту, кого люблю
и кем любим.

----------


## oskar_65

> Свечи пытались погаснуть навечно,
> свечи пытались сказать и помочь,
> но - не дано им. И плакали свечи,
> медленно тая в безумную ночь....


Страсть или похоть, игра иль насилье?
Люди не в силах порой разобрать...
Всё же желания материальны,
Свечи - свидетели... им ли не знать.

Респект, Игорь! 
Сильная вещь!

----------


## overload

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо за точные указания на несоответствия в словесном распределении понятий и аллегорий.
В следующий раз свечи в моём стихотворении будут гаснуть именно по истечении их физического срока службы.
Их треск я обязательно отмечу в децибелах, свечение - в люменах, а громкость страстных выкриков - в частотной полосе пропускания эквалайзера Izotope OZone 3.51.
Кроме того, шёлк мне придётся вычислить по формуле скольжения Больцмана, а рост дворецкого - по формуле Добельна.
Ещё раз большое Вам спасибо за внимание к моим стихам.

----------


## oskar_65

> Кроме того, шёлк мне придётся вычислить по формуле скольжения Больцмана, а рост дворецкого - по формуле Добельна.


  :Vah: 

Попрошу в моей теме не выражаться!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Вкачу поллитра пива
И думаю... так мило:
А что же тут первично
"Нихт" или всё же "лира"?
Не находя ответа,
Ещё всажу поллитра...
И вот я на пороге
Ведь литр почти что Лира!

----------


## oskar_65

Ладненько... спасибо всем!
возможно будет лишним, но хочу сказать, что тема открыта для всех, здесь всем рады и всё такое...

постепенно набирается материал, вроде и не стоящий особого внимания, но со временем, возвращаясь и, добавив/убрав кое-что, прихожу к мысли, что можно и выставить наверное уже...
так.. подборочка из не очень древнего:

Как избежать проблемы,
Когда предчувствие?
Не трогать этой темы?
Играть в бесчувствие?
И время всё размажет,
Как маслице на хлеб,
И, поглотивши, скажет:
"Какой, однако, бред! -
Уйти не обернувшись...
Приветствие забыть...
В дерьмо своё уткнувшись,
Ты хочешь дальше жить?
А если шаг навстречу?
Себя преодолеть...
Не всё, брат, время лечит.
Гордыню, точно, нет."

****
Не спится.
Ночь корёжит душу.
И лезет в голову херня.
Я, как кальмар,
Попав на сушу,
Развоплощение меня.

Тревога.
Неспокойно сердце.
Немилосердна стала ночь.
Что значит сон!
Хочу согреться.
Сейчас бы водочки... невмочь.

****
Я помню мамы седину,
А вот отца совсем не помню...
Случилось так, что на войну
Ушёл солдат, ушёл в неволю.

А мама плакала тайком,
Ждала, тревожась, почтальона...
А по просёлку день за днём
Всё шли на запад батальоны.

А в 45-ом был конверт.
Но не солдатский треугольник -
Тревожный знак палящих лет,
Казёный был прямоугольник.

У мамы выпал он из рук,
Едва взглянула на листочек...
И лишь последний шелест губ
Её: Прости меня, сыночек!

----------


## Black Lord

> Мне забрало мешает в бою
> Ясно видеть движение тени..
> Ей так хочется душу мою
> Разорвать, поглотить, обесценить...
> Где-то в поле кольчуга и щит,
> И скакун мой растерзан волками.
> Лишь клинок тускло-сине блестит...
> Всё давно решено между нами.
> 
> ...


Класс!!! :Ok: 


> Свечи погасли,


Игорь, очень красиво! :Aga: 


> Попрошу в моей теме не выражаться!


молчу, молчу, молчу...:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Север меня ожидает..
И Никель.
Славный МурмАнск
И автобус-обитель..
Долгая мрачная
Хладо-гастроль...
Что ж.. "Заполярье" -
Теперь наш пароль.
Круглое лето
Я видел однажды.
Пили.. какая-то
Дикая жажда...
Что же теперь,
Когда ночка-зима
В ухо зашепчет:
"Ты хочешь меня?"
Как не обидеть,
И не рассердить?..
Слишком долга Ты,
Чтоб смог полюбить.

[IMG]http://*********org/103285m.jpg[/IMG]

Не чинуши мы,
Не казнокрады.
Мы безвинные,
И виноваты.
Мы бездушные
И так страдаем...
Мы приказы
Отдаём и исполняем.
Не за звания,
Не за награды
Мы погибли здесь,
Но мы солдаты.
Пусть бесправные
Да без приюта..
Нужно сильными
Быть кому-то.

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/90719.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, ДРУЗЬЯ! С НОВЫМ СЧАСТЬЕМ!

Пусть будет Новый год хотя бы не хуже прошедшего, пусть будут силы для осуществления задуманного и немного удачи!
И больше позитива, товарищи!!!


Ловись, большая рыбка!
Да и поменьше тож.
Ушицы бы с похмелья...
За "здорово живёшь"
Никто тебе не сварит,
Чекушки не нальёт...
Старуха кашеварит, 
Но дрянь не лезет в рот.
Пойду... поймаю рыбку.
А если повезёт,
То золотую рыбку -
С ума моя сойдёт!
Захочет, верно, тазик
Сначала заменить,
А в следующий разик
В дворянки, стало быть...
Ещё одно желанье...
Ещё... царица!.. швах! -
Владычица морская!
Да с рыбкою в "шнырях"..
Её ведь просто в шею
Швырнут из князей в грязь!
А я чего сымею?
Итак вон, смерд и мразь...
Сегодня я, наверноть,
Рыбалку пропущу.
Не так ужасна бедность...
А сказку.. напишу!

----------


## oskar_65

Месяц на небе блестит,
Присыпан тальком
Морозной ноч*и*.
Стыло бубенчик звенит,
Моя кибитка
Домой меня мчит.

Да что ж так сердце
Колотит в груди?
Да замирает
За выдохом вдох.
Так много лет
И дорог позади,
Но это путь мой,
Хорош или плох.

Стой-ка, ямщик, не спеши!
Уже вдали
Показалась река.
Брода ты здесь не ищи,
Довольно-больно
Кубань глубока.

Вон, видишь, ивы -
Косички на лёд..
Да вдоль тропинки
Штыки-тополя.
А дальше хаты
Ютятся вразброд..
Вот здесь и есть
Батькiвщина моя.

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Далёкое и близкое,
Гармонии главенство
Одним зовётся именем
Повсюду - Совершенство.

Горят в кострищах идолы -
Цивилизаций детство.
На свято место исподволь
Приходит совершенство.

Не всё уму подвластное,
Но вера есть блаженство;
Духовная вещественность
Адептов совершенства.

Рука ли чудо-мастера,
Природы ли посредство
Приводит к осознанию
Стремленья к совершенству.

Всё больше субъективное,
Иллюзии наследство...
Не описАть, но встретивши,
Узнаем совершенство.

И жжём костры вселенские,
В претензии на членство
Средь посвящённых в таинство
Людского совершенства.

Искрим, сверкаем гранями
И обличаем рьяно,
Забыв, что совершенное
Всегда, всегда с изъяном.

С той самою изюминкой,
Изыском атональным...
Иначе совершенное
Становится банальным.

----------


## Markovich

> Искрим, сверкаем гранями
> И обличаем рьяно,
> Забыв, что совершенное
> Всегда, всегда с изъяном.
> 
> С той самою изюминкой,
> Изыском атональным...
> Иначе совершенное
> Становится банальным.


Oskar_65, Вот таких стихов и жду от тебя и балдею каждый раз -
"Какая глубокая и правильная мысль! Какая изящная и изысканная 
форма!" С грустью подумал - "А мне ведь пожалуй так не написать!"
Горжусь тобой!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
Спасибо, Сергей!
А вот грустить не надо, какие наши годы!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> А вот грустить не надо


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kiss

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> жжём костры вселенские
> В претензии на членство
> Средь посвящённых в таинство
> Людского совершенства


:smile: :flower: 
А в совершенстве слишком скучно -
Там нет стремления быть лучше.
Изъян какой нас беспокоит -
Пусть так. Но мысль: 'С ним то - живое' :rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

Сколько я пропустил :Tu: 
Ну ничего - наверстаем)))
Оскар :Pivo: со всеми прошедшими праздниками))) Теперь наконец-то и отдохнуть можно чуть чуть... И СНОВА В БОЙ  :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
Оска-а-а-а-р-р-р-р.....а я Вас вижу  :rolleyes: :Vah:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*,
Привет! Забежал на минутку...
Помнишь, наверное, Оля:
"Но лишь включаю комп,
иду сюда..."

Спасибо, друзья, за поздравления, за отзывы!
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, дорогие!!!

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
Привет, привет kiss 
Конечно, помню  :Aga: 
Вот, соскучилась по Вашей нихтлирике :rolleyes:
И ещё...
*oskar_65*,
Не знаю, увижу ли Вас до Крещения, а потому
вот это - от меня для Вас!

 [IMG]http://*********org/178052.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*,
Красиво!  :flower: 
После выходных будет свободное время, выставлю новенького чуток..
Что называется "прорвало" или "попёрло".. а всё Сергей Markovich виноват!:biggrin:
Надо оправдывать оказанное высокое доверие.
Сергей, ещё раз спасибо! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Веди меня за руку в темноте.
Не дай упасть,
Не дай согнуться.
Я слышу паутину на щеке,
Я вижу тьму, 
Готовую сомкнуться.

Держи меня, держи, не отпускай..
Я гнусный лжец,
Живу во страхе...
А сколько сам себя не обвиняй,
Не доведёшь 
Себя до плахи.

Преодолеть.. и губы рвать коню...
И бросить вызов
Сотне мушкетёров...
Хоть соловьём залиться на зарю,
Хоть Пересветом
Выйти на монголов...

Я всё смогу, веди меня, Любовь.
Кто знал тебя,
Тот смерти не боится.
Позволь и мне тобой насытить кровь..
Или убей,
Чем просто удалиться.

Сейчас и здесь.
На этой же странице.

----------


## Skadi

> Веди меня за руку в темноте.
> Не дай упасть,
> Не дай согнуться.
> Я слышу паутину на щеке,
> Я вижу тьму, 
> Готовую сомкнуться.
> 
> Держи меня, держи, не отпускай..
> Я гнусный лжец,
> ...


Оскар!....нет слов.....очень, очень понравилось - спасибо!
Как я люблю вот такое Ваше творчество kisskisskiss :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Хорошо!  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я всё смогу, веди меня, Любовь.
> Кто знал тебя,
> Тот смерти не боится.
> Позволь и мне тобой насытить кровь..
> Или убей,
> Чем просто удалиться.


Здорово!!! :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Люблю тебя, Питер.
Люблю и Москву.
Себеж и Никель
Тоже люблю.
И Душанбе,
Красноярск, Краснодар,
Город Саратов
Люблю и Регар.
Пяндж и Московский,
Кишлак СанктудА,
Новгород, Псков
Не забыть никогда.
Канск и Ужур
Я люблю и Ташкент,
Алма-Ату полюбил
И Ходжент.
Новосибирск
И посёлок Энем,
Город Майкоп
Навсегда, насовсем.
Мурманск на сопках
И Петрозаводск,
Пыльный Гиссар
Я люблю, Кисловодск.
Чуть не забыл:
Волгоград, Шлиссельбург,
Чкаловск и Джубгу
Люблю, Оренбург.
Старый Куляб -
Детства солнечный рай,
Новый особо люблю
БжегокАй.
Мгу и Голицыно
Тоже люблю,
Об Ивангороде
Не умолчу;
С-оз Прикубанский,
Любимый мой сад;
Город Бишкек,
И Хорог и Мургаб.
Град Сартавала
И Тулу люблю,
И Епифань
На раздольном Дону.
Семипалатинск
И ТахтамукАй,
Выборг люблю,
И Баку, и Мой-Май.
И Яблоновский
Люблю и ФархОр,
Город Сосновый
Названием Бор.
Про СуоЯрве
И речку ПистА,
Озеро КУйтто
Наслышаны, да?

Вехи и вешки
Великой страны
СССР,
Где мы были дружны.
Вы уж простите,
Кого позабыл,
Любы места,
Где когда-то я был.

----------


## oleg99

> Я люблю и Ташкент


:rolleyes:



> Вехи и вешки
> Великой страны
> СССР,
> Где мы были дружны.
> Вы уж простите,
> Кого позабыл,
> Любы места,
> Где когда-то я был


-когда вижу тебя здесь,-захожу!-смотрю,
вот вижу- опять "накипело",и  меня опять "цепляет.."
 ностальгия,сила памяти ..позитивной..ладно,_"рахматик"!:wink: :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> ностальгия,сила памяти ..позитивной..ладно,_"рахматик"!


И Вам Рахматик, дружище! :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
кипит, однако... едем дальше:

 Конфуз, однако, батенька...
Уж Вам ли да не знать,
Что под снежочком гладеньким
Возможно отыскать...
Гуляют здесь с собачками...
Нагадят, будь здоров!
А что башмак испачкали...
Не стОит беспокойств.
В сторонке где-нить вытрите
Об тот же белый снег...
Собачки, понимаете,
Не то, что человек.
Они хоть подчиняются
И просят, да не лгут,
Они стыда и прочего
Конфуза не имУт.
На них, помилуй, батенька,
Ну незачем шуметь...
Людей-хозяев раненько 
К ответу припереть.
Не те ишо понятия
На варварской Руси -
Из-за дерьма собачия
Поди с кого спроси!

----------


## oleg99

> Из-за дерьма собачьего
> Поди с кого спроси


-и не только с собачьего..(как ни жаль)..:frown:
-ворують больше,батенька,-и не с кого спросить!:biggrin:
-не очень складно, зато смертельно-правдиво..(опять-же жаль конечно..)

----------


## oskar_65

> зато смертельно-правдиво.


может быть в этом и состоит Великая Сермяжная (она и суконная и прочая)...:wink::biggrin:
на Ваське.. на острове, как-то проходила акция - халявные пакеты для мусора выставлялись в сквериках, ещё где... обычно выгул происходит... только убирайте за питомцами, Люди!
пакеты кончились... а люди остались.
но важен сам прецедент!!!:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> пакеты кончились... а люди остались.
> но важен сам прецедент


-типа,-наперёд затарились..или собак было больше чем людей? :Vah:

----------


## oskar_65

> -типа,


просто кончились.. статистика не смогла ответить точно на вопрос сколько же нужно пакетов, чтобы выработать нужный рефлекс...
едем дальше... о родном... о наболевшем...

...из кабацкой жизни.


Когда клиенты в зал заходят,
Официантам не сидеть!
Где эта дура с гардероба?!
Прими одежду, жарко ведь!
- У нас и музыка живая...
А этот столик подойдёт?
Весёлых песен?.. ради Бога!
Скажите лишь, насколько много...
И лучше денежки вперёд.

****
Официанты
Поневоле дипломаты.
А музыканты
Поневоле мудаки.
А вот админы
По призванию кретины.
И только мы всё жарим мясо,
Мужики!

****
О, боги,
Как она танцует!
Ну, выпила.. кабак и свет..
Но как же... ёптыть..
Я в ахуе,
Настолько чувства ритма нет.
Зато улыбка
6 на 9,
И кайф хороший и друзья...
К чему лицо
Чужое мерять?
Кабак!
Никто не скажет что нельзя.

****
А у него садится голос,
И темы, что легко тянул,
Теперь варьирует по ходу...
"Менять тональность"... и опять бухнул...

из гапа  клиента с оф-ом:

- Скажите, а заказ у вас посколько?
- 500 рублей.
- Вот тысяча у нас..
А если песню мы попросим,
Певец ваш сдачу нам отдаст?..

----------


## oleg99

> Скажите лишь, насколько много...
> И лучше денежки вперёд.


 :Aga: 




> Официанты
> Поневоле дипломаты.
> А музыканты
> Поневоле мудаки


-исключительно,-"поневоле"..(на взгляд посетителей))-им такого понарассскажут..про нас музыкантов,что они уже думают:-"ЗА ФСЁ УПЛАЧЕННО"!(в т.ч.-и за музЫчку))



> Кабак!
> Никто не скажет что нельзя


:rolleyes:
-теперь и Я стану смелее..долой "натянутую толерантность" кадрильных явлений..от длинных женских ног теперь не откажусь!..(пусть только она попробует на меня "запрыгнуть"))))))))):biggrin:kuku :Pivo: 
-------------------------------------
а что она?-\-\-\-\-\-\
-она в Жан поля Бельмондо..да больше всё-же в кошелёк его.."углубленна!" :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

[QUOTE..из кабацкой жизни.[/QUOTE]

Когда армянки хороводят,
Я сам готов им забашлять..
Да только реже всё заходят,
Неужто кризис... ть-ть-ть..

****
Они полгода ждут
Обещанную сцену,
Хоть три квадрата,
Высотой 0.25..
И первым вечером
Клиент влепился в стену..
Споткнувшись, сцуко,
Умудрился 
Микрофон им поломать...

****
Я помню эту парочку, евреи
Под 60,
Интеллигенты:
- Фая, стой!
Он обещал, что тише запоёт!..
Но показали им на дверь,
Администратор,
- У нас никто здэсь не орёт!

****
Он их с кларнетом
Провожает до машины...
Таким клиентам,
Ви-Ай-Пи,
Разрешено
Совать бабло
Ему в карманы.
Руки заняты, поди..

****
Когда банкет закуривает разом,
Дымит шашлык и пахнет иваси,
Я сознаю, что подошёл мой разум
К познанью мысли:
"Хоть святых здесь выноси!"

----------


## oleg99

> И первым вечером
> Клиент влепился в стену..
> Споткнувшись, сцуко,
> Умудрился 
> Микрофон им поломать...


-в субботу байку мне правдивую один "брабанщик" рассказал..
-что ,мол в подъезде тёмном клавишник упал..
_" а что,грит,всё таки,-удачно Я упал.."Курцвейл 600-й целенький,
_подумаешь,-2 зуба поломал!:redface:

----------


## oskar_65

> .долой "натянутую толерантность"


Это просто программный слоган, уважаемый!!:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> "Курцвейл 600-й целенький,
> _подумаешь,-2 зуба поломал!


Ты знаешь... я с ним согласен! :biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> Я помню эту парочку, евреи
> Под 60,
> Интеллигенты:
> - Фая, стой!


-Изя,Я тебя умоляю..



> Когда банкет закуривает разом,
> Дымит шашлык и пахнет иваси,
> Я сознаю, что подошёл мой разум
> К познанью мысли:
> "Хоть святых здесь выноси!"


-да ..это тяжёлый случай..знаю не понаслышке..
_и с остальными "этюдами" тоже знаком(С))

----------


## oskar_65

> -Изя,Я тебя умоляю..


И этот поЦ будет учить нас бизнесу?:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

- Дядько, дай закурить...
Вот спасибо, родной!
Сразу видно, из нашей породы..
Посижу на завалинке
Рядом с тобой...
Эх, чудесные нынче погоды...

Поистратился я
На тернистом пути..
Дядько, волею сыт ведь не будешь...
Токмо знаешь, 
До дому-то легче идти,
Даже если в кармане шиш-кукиш!

Я ведь отроком был,
Ох, безусым юнцом,
Когда хату родную покинул..
Хлобызнула жизня
Да казённым концом..
Вот и без вести будто бы сгинул..

Но прошёл сто путей.
Дым и пламень дорог..
Чуял запах побед и конфузий.
Сто штыков, сто тревог,
Сто оторванных ног,
И разодранных в клочья иллюзий...

Но сберёг ведь Господь!
А на кой оно ляд?..
Вот и я... не мудрёный лукаво..
Видно надобен Вышнему
Грешный мой зад...
Я ж не против, осанна и слава!

Четверть века... поди
Не узнает никто
На родимой сторонке бродягу...
Да беда - не беда,
Если жив ещё кто...
Ну, да ладноть, развёл тут бодягу...

Будь же, дядько, прощай!
Благодарствую вам,
За табак янычарский Рахматик!
Будь здоров, не хворай,
Лаптем щи не хлебай...
- Топай с Богом, весёлый солдатик!

----------


## oskar_65

Он сидел, не сказать, чтобы смирный,
Но повязанный накрепко, да.
"Все подохнете, гады-кафиры!" -
Всё ж читалось в глазах без труда.
Был он грязен, смердел несказанно,
Да к тому не совсем и обсох.
Просто "дух".. просто Афганистана..
Но "душком" наградил его Бог.

Мужики, что постарше, курили
В стороне, где навален был груз...
Ветераны, они не забыли
Как за речкой сражался Союз.
А когда кто-то пнул моджахеда,
Что, попался, мол, дух, твою мать!..
Осадили сурово за это:
"Научись, блЪ, врага уважать."

----------


## oleg99

познавательно..


> Мужики, что постарше, курили
> В стороне, где навален был груз...
> Ветераны, они не забыли
> Как за речкой сражался Союз.
> А когда кто-то пнул моджахеда,
> Что, попался, мол, дух, твою мать!..
> Осадили сурово за это:
> "Научись, блЪ, врага уважать."
> __________________


 Доброго вечера..кстати! :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*oleg99*,
Привет!  :Pivo: 
Хау ду ю... :wink:

----------


## oleg99

как то так..
http://www.iraqgoals.net/5303-manche...r-united-.html
-почти "дрюшляю"..чё-то без моментов начало 2 тайма..

----------


## oskar_65

Раздражают постоянные зависания...

----------


## oskar_65

а звук там ваще есть?

----------


## oleg99

> Раздражают постоянные зависания...


-а меня-вообще без тормозов идёт..



> а звук там ваще есть?


-есть рисун. динамика-там и звук..еси чо..
 а вообще..они(ссылки)-часто зависают..(это-ж ШАРА))-поэтому,когда нахожу нормальную,-стараюсь не трогать,а то там админы быстро вычисляють -кто где когда..-и тормозят трансляцию..-а по хорошему,-надо либо скорость "сумасшедшую иметь," либо за "бабло" смотреть..
 кстати-уже 2-1 ..Ман сити забил- Тевес..

----------


## oskar_65

> надо либо скорость "сумасшедшую иметь,"


5 Мбит это много? :biggrin:




> 2-1


 :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

так и закончили..при 3-х "дохлых" моментах..и ещё пару просто опасных было..
-похоже Ман юнайтед в этом сезоне на "бобах" останется..при такой реализации..
_ну да ладно..-что ты там про "моджахедов" говорил?..-просто вспомнилось тут,-у нас несколько ребятишек в полку(где Я служил) прям "заявы" писАли,чтоб их в Афган отправили..-нет отказали им..(под Владимиром проходил "срочку")

----------


## oskar_65

Обо всём в рифму не скажешь.. свидимся, даст Бог, и об этом поговорим...
а пока ещё что-нибудь тиснуть, что ли...

Себя мы знаем лишь отчасти.
В сиюминутности забот,
Мы разрываемся на части,
Пихая десять пальцев в рот.

А что же нА сердце?.. крупицы
Житейских мелочных обид..
И начинаем сторониться
Того, что звАлось честь и стыд.

Себя мы знаем лишь отчасти,
И не уверены в себе.
Тем паче, коль твердят о счастье
В отдельно замкнутой избе.

Не верим, хоть глаза пусть лопнут
От блеска тысячи карат.
"Святым" не верим - люди дохнут,
Как тварь любая, невпопад.

Не верим боссам, президентам,
И прочим всяческим скотам.
Что могут знать они об этом,
Чего не знаем мы, братан?

И я, разочарован люто,
Был расчленён и собран вновь;
Всегда стремившийся к уюту,
И где-то предавший любовь;
Как большинство, живу не веря
В предназначение пути.
"Два ярда вниз... печурки двери...
Куда прикажете нести?"

Неси во мрак, неси во тленье,
Чтоб и не пахло мною тут.
Смерть, по-любому, очищенье.
Не бойся, все они умрут.

----------


## oleg99

"Хоргманглар"-не уставайте..(так говориться_сами знаете;))
 мы будем рядом "тусоваться"..и оценив,не постесняться 
 озвУчить мнение своё..
нам тоже есть чего сказать,и что отметить..
что пропустить и не заметить..хотя ВСЁ -В ТЕМУ!!(как своё) :Pivo: :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

> нам тоже есть чего сказать,и что отметить..
> что пропустить и не заметить..


 :Ok:  :Ok: 

Мы терзали себя рок-н-роллом,
Мы топили рефлексы в вине..
Разрезая толпу ледоколом,
Мы стремились быть "над" и "во вне".

Нам казалось, что были иными,
Как привиты от всяческой лжи..
От мещанства, как образа жизни..
Рок-н-ролл... ледокол... ностальжи..

----------


## Markovich

> Люблю тебя, Питер.
> Люблю и Москву.
> Себеж и Никель
> Тоже люблю.
> И Душанбе,
> Красноярск, Краснодар,
> Город Саратов
> Люблю и Регар.
> Пяндж и Московский,
> ...




Oskar_65,Ну и поносило тебя!
:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

Oscar_65- зарисовки из кабака очень яркие и живые! Не бросай-продолжи,ты небось немало насмотрелся,может получиться отличный цикл!Взгляд изнутри!Да не простой взгляд,а достаточно философский и мудрый!Твори!

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
По возможности буду пополнять копилку... 
благо материал почти всегда, что называется, под рукой.  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

*Распогодилось на рифму,
Разлилось во все концы.
Видно Оскар вдохновился
И летят стихи - гонцы!!!*

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********org/196254.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> "Два ярда вниз... печурки двери...
> Куда прикажете нести?"
> 
> Неси во мрак, неси во тленье,
> Чтоб и не пахло мною тут.
> Смерть, по-любому, очищенье.
> Не бойся, все они умрут.


Так и не нашёл, что на это написать... Напишу так... Оскар, браво!!!!

----------


## smychok

> Из-за дерьма собачия
> Поди с кого спроси!


Улыбнуло)))
 У нас сегодня конфуз произошёл... Кто-то запустил  в помещение пса... Он недолго думая прямиком на диван!!! Только его с него согнали - он не останавливая ходу в кресло!!! А бить жалко да и мороз на улице под 30!!!

----------


## smychok

> ...из кабацкой жизни.


Самое интересное - наблюдать как люди быстро "эволюционируют" в кабаке под влиянием алкоголя))) Правду говорят:"Все возвратится на круги своя",- и люди возвряшаются к своим животным корням)))

----------


## smychok

> - Дядько, дай закурить...


.............. Нет слов!! Оскар, нельза мне было так надолго покидать тему!!! Что не стих - то образ!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*smychok*,
Здорово, Саша! За отзывы спасибо, за то, что пропал - выговор!.. :biggrin:

*Kliakca*, :flower: 
Как батя, Настенька?

----------


## Skadi

> Себя мы знаем лишь отчасти


Себя не знаем вовсе мы -
На радость мраку сатаны!
В соблазнах тонем, в труде ропщем -
Себя не знаем совсем, вобщем...

----------


## oskar_65

> В соблазнах тонем, в деле ропщем -
> Себя совсем не знаем, в общем...


 :wink:

Нам это самое "отчасти" -
Как той вороне сыра шмат -
Приносит лишние напасти...
Быть может, лучше уж не знать.

----------


## oskar_65

Время 4.12 утра.
Первая проба 
Сегодня пера.
Время, как время,
Глубокая ночь..
Щас буду воду
В ступе толочь...

Буду бумагу марать по чуть-чуть,
Вирши-не-вирши... ямбЫ... что-нибудь...
Чушь, околесицу, лажу-лажУ...
Хочите, песню для вас напишу?

Я ведь умею, когда захочу...
Буквы гитарке своей нашепчу...
Это работает, нон моветон,
Если душа со струной в унисон...

Бог с ней, с гитарою, поздно лабать..
Время 4 уже 25...
Снег за окошком: "Ну чо, там, чувак?
Гоним и гоним, месье, порожняк?
Знатное дело себе подыскал.
Янус двулик: либерал - радикал...
Ради чего?!.. или ради кого
Небо коптить, не создав ничего?"...

Время 4 и сорок один...
Всё бесполезно... не видно картин...
Музыки, секса, всего по нулям..
Как это в песенке пелося там?..

Как и положено - голод, любовь
До основанья разрушили вновь
Мир весь насилья... и только затем
Кто был ничем, стал в итоге никем...

Время без двух минут пять на часах...
Хлопотно что-то на наших путях:
Пара набрали, состав повели..
Стрелку туда ли вот перевели?..

Знаешь, не хочется врезаться в лоб,
Если навстречу смурняк лишь идёт...
Время, меж тем, 5.12... пора
Что-нибудь нужное сделать с утра!

Что-нибудь... что же?.. с чего бы начать?..
Есть вариант - а не лечь ли поспать?..
Часиков несколько... до дев..сяти!
Так вот.. бездарно и пошло... прости.

----------


## smychok

> Так вот.. бездарно и пошло... прости.


Так уж бездарно,
Так уж и полшо!
Я не заметил, кого ты опошлил!
Буквочка к буквочке -
Знатный рассказ.
Нам Ваши строчечки в самое раз!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Как и положено - голод, любовь
> До основанья разрушили вновь
> Мир весь насилья... и только затем
> Кто был ничем, стал в итоге никем...


Или любовь, или денег мешок -
Что-то из двух! Кому выпадет рок
Всё поразрушить и стать, вроде, кем,
Ну, а на деле - не кем-то, а чем.
Кто променял свои корни на власть,
Наверняка, тому вскоре пропасть!
Что и случилось - разрушился мир
После того, как устроен был пир...

----------


## overload

Я так тебя люблю, что слов нет меры.
Изысков патетических не надо.
Ты - лучшая моя. Ты - жизнь и вера,
надежда и любовь, всего одна ты.

Я так тебя люблю, что сам пугаюсь
своих внезапно выбежавших строчек.
Люблю... и подсознательно пытаюсь
спасти её от быта многоточек...

Мне в имени твоём - зарница мая,
в твоих глазах - слеза неясной дрожи...
Я так тебя люблю, что сам не знаю,
любовь оно - или намного больше.

----------


## oskar_65

> любовь оно - или намного больше.


Случилось задуматься мне про другое:
Любовь оно или же нечто иное..

Ну что же тут делать...
Привыкнуть пора,
А я не могу, хоть убей.
Но я прохожу...
Прохожу, как вчера
Протопал дорогой своей.

Он - в кожаной куртке
Пузатый крепыш -
Жестоко её унижал.
Трепал за грудки:
"Ты, бля.. нах.. ты.. бля, слышь!
Врубилась, чо нах я сказал?!!"

Она что-то мямлит,
Похоже, пьяна..
И он, видно тоже поддал..
Гуляют они,
Или муж и жена?
А разницу пёс начихал?

Потом он ударил,
Упала она
На пыльный морозный асфальт.
Подруга его
Или даже жена..
А мне словно крикнули: HALT!

Лишь несколько метров
От них отошёл..
Ч-Пак! и она на земле!
Ну, думаю, гад,
До чего ты дошёл...
Как что-то замкнуло во мне..

Стою идиотом...
"Вставай, я сказал!
Бегом, сука.. нах.. бля.. вставай!"
И даже помог ей,
За шкирку поднял:
"Пошла, сука, топай давай!"........

Таким лексиконом
И боем "деды"
На срочной "чморят" молодых.
Но всё же,
Мужчины мы или скоты,
Насилуя женщин своих?

В молчании ступора
Я наблюдал,
Как в ночь удалялись они...
Зашёл в кабачок,
Хорошенько поддал...
И мудрый сказал армянин:

"Чужая семья,
Это дебри, братан!
Никто здесь не вправе судить!
Бывают, ты знаешь,
Такие мадам,
Не могут без этого жить.
Быть может, для них
Проявление чувств
Любимого - рожу набить..
И после подобных
Побоев и буйств,
Лишь крепче желают любить!".....

А что возразить ему
Я не нашёл,
Но пакость осталась во мне...
Хотелось отмыться
Скорей хорошо...
Хоть истина где-то в вине...

----------


## oleg99

> Случилось задуматься мне про другое:
> Любовь оно или же нечто иное..


-Да,тема больная,Я видел такое..
-потом расскажу свои мысли и чувства..
_но мерзкое,низкое это искусство..
-по морде бабёнке,хоть .лять,хоть паскуда
-с мужицкою силой.._вот смелый-ублюдок_ :Tu: kuku

----------


## oskar_65

> _но мерзкое,низкое это искусство..


И мерзко, и низко.. но как-то обидно -
Хотя и не я, почему-то мне стыдно..
Но я не встревал.. а случится ещё
Такое увидеть - лицо кирпичом,
И снова я мимо пройду, как тогда...
Хотя.. есть предел.. а за ним есть беда...

----------


## oleg99

> Хотя.. есть предел.. а за ним есть беда...


-чем старше становимся,-тем меньше бед хочется..

----------


## oskar_65

А над городом кружат канюки и вОроны,
Коршуны и грифы кличут громогласно...
Пожирают падаль нищих, обездоленных..
С их же точки зрения Жизнь, таки, Прекрасна!

----------


## smychok

> Мужчины мы или скоты,
> Насилуя женщин своих?


Поднять на женщину кулак -
Поднять его на свою мать!!!
Непозволительно никак,
Но многим это не понять...

----------


## oskar_65

> Но многим это не понять...


Им не понять.. и нет,
Не разъяснить вовек,
Что Man - не только Муж,
Но прежде - Человек!

----------


## Лев

> Поднять на женщину кулак


Жизнь не проста. Бывает так,
Что на мужчину поднят был кулак...
Нет, не мужчиной - женщиной. Ну как?:wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> Поднять на женщину кулак -
> Поднять его на свою мать!!!
> Непозволительно никак,
> Но многим это не понять...


kiss :Oj: 



> Как батя, Настенька?


Спасибо, нормально. Погрузился с головой в проект.
Заходить не хочет, что бы не кормить Шреков-Гомосеков.:rolleyes:




> И мерзко, и низко.. но как-то обидно -
> Хотя и не я, почему-то мне стыдно..
> Но я не встревал.. а случится ещё
> Такое увидеть - лицо кирпичом,
> И снова я мимо пройду, как тогда...
> Хотя.. есть предел.. а за ним есть беда...


Палка о двух концах...

----------


## oskar_65

> Ну как?


Да тоже не фонтан
Такая ситуация...
Опять же перебор,
Переэмансипация.

----------


## oskar_65

> Палка о двух концах...


Иначе всё было бы.. ясность была,
Когда бы на помощь она позвала..
Мужчина и женщина.. ссора.. борьба..
А нужен им третий?.. спросите себя.

----------


## Markovich

А мне вспомнилось стихотворение Андрея Вознесенского


"Бьют женщину".


Бьют женщину.Блестит белок.
В машине темень и жара.
И бьются ноги в потолок
как белые прожектора!

Бьют женщину.Так бьют рабынь.
Она в заплаканной красе
срывает ручку как рубильник,
выбрасываясь
                  на шоссе!

И взвизгивали тормоза.
К ней подбегали,тормоша.
И волочили и лупили
лицом по лугу и крапиве...

Подонок,как он бил подробно,
стиляга,Чайльд-Гарольд,битюг!
Вонзался в дышащие ребра
ботинок узкий, как утюг.

О, упоенье оккупанта,
изыски деревенщины...
У поворота на Купавну
бьют женщину

Бьют женщину.Веками бьют,
бьют юность,бьет торжественно
набата свадебного гуд,
бьют женщину.

Но чист ее высокий свет,
отважный и божественный,
Религий -нет,знамений - нет.
Есть
Женщина!..

...Она как озеро лежала,
стояли очи как вода,
и не ему принадлежала
как просека или звезда,

и звезды по небу стучали,
как дождь о черное стекло,
и,скатываясь,
остужали
ее горячее чело.


(1960 г.)

----------


## Skadi

> Man - не только Муж,
> Но прежде - Человек!


 :flower:

----------


## overload

Жить, сгорая - не кавычки,
с нами жизнь огнём играет.
Но один - сгорает спичкой,
а другой - звездой сгорает.

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо всем, друзья!
едем дальше...

В каком же нежном возрасте
Доводится узнать,
Что жизнь полегче стелется,
Побольше если врать.
Потом, устав от ханжества,
Мы исключаем ложь.
Но надо лгать!
Когда-нибудь
И ты к тому придёшь.
Загадку, недосказанность
В сообщники возьмёшь.
И полуправду-матушку,
И во спасенье ложь.

----------


## oleg99

В ресторане_официант спраш. у клиентов-:-"что будете заказывать"?
-ВОДОЧКУ!!
-хршо,пнятно..-а кушать-что?
-вот её родимую-(водоФку))


> полуправду-матушку


-и будем.."откушивать":rolleyes::biggrin:
-----------------------------------------
а может это-полуложь була?-дык кто-ж её поймёт?

----------


## oskar_65

Зарисовочки.


Барханы из снега
Чёрно-белого...
Подохший ТАНОЕ
С эвакуатором в спарке,
Слились безутешные
В третьего Монстра...
Катафалк на катафалке.

****
Похолодало.
Много снега накидало.
И соль на брюках
У неряхи - провокация...
Куда ей капать?..
Стекает слякоть
В метро подземное...
Закон, блЪ, гравитации...

****
Вот оно Солнце!
Вонзилось в зрачок мой
Иглой.
Вот они Тучи!
Так быстро задули свечу...
Петербург... хохочу!
Куда же всё время 
Ты солнышко прячешь...
Покажешь?

****
Не называйте дурнем, ради Бога
Шофёра перед тем как уезжать!
Вас ждёт ещё российская дорога,
С одной бедою можно совладать.

****
Ты пацак! и он пацак!
Ну а я - чатланин!
Видишь лампочка горит,
Бестолочь-землянин!
Так что, цак скорей одень,
И закрой хлебало!
В пепелац залезь и ша!
Пока ху  не стало!

----------


## oskar_65

> а может это-полуложь була?-дык кто-ж её поймёт?


Неистребимо пьянство на Руси...
Да хоть кого о том спроси.
Когда такие холода,
Ни чай, ни кофе, ни вода
Не актуальны, право...
Народная забава.
России ширь - души тревога,
А водка завсегда подмога.

----------


## oleg99

> Вот оно Солнце!
> Вонзилось в зрачок мой
> Иглой.
> Вот они Тучи!
> Так быстро задули свечу...
> Петербург... хохочу!
> Куда же всё время 
> Ты солнышко прячешь...
> Покажешь?


-та-же беда и у нас..-Солнце..кто и где его прячет по 10-15 дней???!:eek::biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Ну и на сон грядущий...:biggrin:
Натюрморт.

На скатерти в цветочек
Кувшин и яблоко.
И хлеб
Большой и круглый,
С тёмной коркой...
Лучок зелёный..
Полосатое сальцо
На блюдце с голубой каёмкой...
Отдельно в вазочке грибы
Под маринадом пряным...
Огурчик, вилочкой проткнут,
Как кашалот острогой...
А в центре главное -
Картошечка!
В мундире, полный чугунок!
А приглядись,
Увидишь пар над ней
Струится...
Нестройно стопочки стоят...
Початая бутылка...
Вот...
Вроде всё запечатлел.
Теперь к столу,
Извольте.

----------


## tamara rabe

МММ...  :flower:  Вот и попробуй тут соблюдать диету с такими ребятами! Придётся жаловаться... :wink:

----------


## oleg99

> Вроде всё запечатлел.
> Теперь к столу,
> Извольте.


- :Ok: :biggrin:-и у меня..обед уж скоро!

----------


## oleg99

*oskar_65*,
 -Привет!!:smile::biggrin: :Pivo: 
-вот тебе на прослушку и просто к Олимпиаде в Ванкувере!
Угадаешь мелодии?-Я знаю ты их любишь))-сам загрузил..еси чо..
http://dump.ru/file/4312462
оно правда в 1-й раз немного тормозит..-надо разок прогнать от начала-до конца,-потом(со 2-го раза)-всё ОК_без тормозов!-у меня так и звучит. :Ok: :smile:
-----------------------------------------------------------
Настя,-ты прям фея добросердечных подарков и дел! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

Мальчики, это вам с любовью!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/255721.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Всем привет!
Настя, спасибо большое, мы тебя тоже любим!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*oleg99*,
Похоже на Slade,:wink:  но тема незнакомая

----------


## oleg99

Telegramm.mp3-№1(только-самая кода!-шоб тебя с толку сбить)) это- live-концерт в Ванкувере..гле то-78-80 год..
-Vancoover shakedown.mp3-№2(из студийного альбома 76 года!))-Я их объеденил..чисто по приколу;))
-но это не слэйд..хотя похоже..

----------


## oskar_65

> только-самая кода!-шоб тебя с толку сбить)


Экий ты коварный..:biggrin: 
а голос очень похож. может у слэйдов чуть поярче был по тем временам, поагрессивней.

----------


## oleg99

смотри ..и вспоминай.. :Pivo: :biggrin:
-правда,-это не Ванкуверский концерт..-не знаю-может именно такой_и есть где-то в видео?
-пока,что нашёл,то и выставил(а походу обновил себе гугл-хром10;))

----------


## oskar_65

> смотри ..и вспоминай..


Ну это же другое дело..   и без картинки узнаваемо вполне. :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Не страшно, брат, на море погибать? -
Спросил солдат у моряка однажды, -
Случись что, даже некуда бежать,
Потонешь, как утюг портняжный.
Вода, она прекрасна, глубока.
Дельфины в ней... киты.. селёдка..
Не место под водой для мужика,
Лишь только если так, в охотку...
Скажи, не бздишь? ведь волны страшные,
Сметут и всё - прости-прощай пехота!
И ни могилы, ни креста... пропащие
Кто кормом стал для рыбных шпротов..

Хлебнул моряк пивка опять,
И сам в ответ спросил:
Служивый,
Скажи-ка, твой отец и мать
По-прежнему на свете живы?
- Да нет, брат, померли они.
- А как?
- Известно как, в своей постели.
Земля им пухом и Аминь,
А ты зачем спросил, земеля?

- Да вот узнать бы я хотел,
Не бздишь ложиться ты в постель?

----------


## oskar_65

Мне полночная шепчет луна
Что-то сладкое, нежное что-то..
И стираются в пыль времена
В изначальности Круговорота.

Я в стотысячи-тысячный раз
Прорастаю под небом, как семя.
Ни себя я не помню, ни вас.
Только миг. Только сущее Время.

Я был Первым, и звался Адам,
Я принёс вам Любовь и Забвенье.
Целый мир бросил к вашим ногам
За один лишь порыв - Искушенье.

Я виновен и изгнан не зря,
Но, поверьте, достоин прощенья.
Что бы стало с тобою, Земля,
Если б я одолел искушенье?

Вы, несущие ныне Закон!
Вы, зачатые в грешной усладе!
Сколько раз в нищете я рождён,
Сколько раз подыхал я во злате!

Плоть от плоти, и грех мой на вас!
Вы хотели Свободы и Мщенья?
ПолучИте, используйте шанс,
Я сумел отстоять Искушенье.

Как предверие Вышней Любви,
Как заманчивость дьявольских игр.
Я шагнул за пределы свои.
Я оставил вам Право на Выбор.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oskar_65*,
 Замечательные стихи.  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Алла и Александр*,
Спасибо Вам на добром слове!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Дорога в Шамбалу
И тропка в Эльдорадо...
Ступеньки в небо...
В преисподнюю рокада...
Канат над бездной
Или лезвие кинжала -
Пути События
"Однажды нас не стало".

Трава зелёная
И голубое небо...
Журавль-колодец,
Под окошком верба...
Кровать двуспальная,
Одежда где попало...
Следы События
"Однажды нас не стало".

Работа. Музыка.
Машина, дом и дача...
Остывший чай..
В универмаге сдача...
И фото в паспорте
Сменить пора настала...
Вещдок События
"Однажды нас не стало".

Друзья-приятели,
Соседи по площадке...
Родные, близкие...
И холмики в оградке..
И Просто Женщина,
Богиня и Начало -
Печаль События
"Однажды нас не стало".

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,  Сильно!

----------


## Skadi

> Дорога в Шамбалу
> И тропка в Эльдорадо...
> Ступеньки в небо...
> В преисподнюю рокада...


Дорога в Шамбалу…не всем по ней идти,
А большинству её так просто не найти.
Страна, живут где лучшие из лучших -
Атланты, лемурийцы – что могучи
Своими знаньями. Их дал им Высший Разум,
Умели многое они и третьим глазом!
Увы, досталось нам лишь краткое «Саэхм» (SoHm)
За то, что предпочли земных утех
Взамен духовному святому совершенству –
Дороже нам телесные блаженства
И благ материальных - свыше меры...
Сошли в кювет с пути Христовой веры!
 Тибет хранит секреты Генофонда  -
Всё САМОЕ из человеческого рода!

----------


## oskar_65

> Дорога в Шамбалу…не всем по ней идти,
> А большинству её так просто не найти.
> Страна, живут где лучшие из лучших -
> Атланты, лемурийцы – что могучи
> Своими знаньями. Их дал им Высший Разум,
> Умели многое они и третьим глазом!
> Увы, досталось нам лишь краткое «Саэхм» (SoHm)


Не знаю, право, что ответить...
Быть может, было.. есть и будет..
К чему-то Лермонтова вспомнил:
"Смешались в кучу кони, люди..."

----------


## Валерьевна

> Страна, живут где лучшие из лучших -
> Атланты, лемурийцы – что могучи
> Своими знаньями. Их дал им Высший Разум,
> Умели многое они и третьим глазом!
> Увы, досталось нам лишь краткое «Саэхм» (SoHm)


Да, по сравненью с теми, кто в пещере
Мы, только что родившиеся в мир…
                               И сразу нам – «РЕАЛИЗУЙСЯ САМ!»
                               А как? Зачем? – Вопрос не «по зубам»
А жизни хватит лишь, чтоб зародиться ВЕРЕ
Что память предков, где-то в нас храним…

_Р.S.
С рифмой я не угадала,
Что было в голове – то написала
Пусть будет это новый «ямб» или «хорей»,
Короче, всё не так как у людей. (Шучу!)_

----------


## Валерьевна

> "Однажды нас не стало".


_Благодарю, за ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ!!!!
Сама того не замечала, и всё читала и читала,
И сердце в унисон стучало…. 
БЛАГОДАРЮ, ЗА ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ!!!!
_
_Р.S.
Послать картинку не умею, научите!_

----------


## oskar_65

> БЛАГОДАРЮ, ЗА ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ!!!!


Добро пожаловать на борт, :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Как говорят пилоты.
Надежда нас ведёт вперёд,
На новые высоты.





> Послать картинку не умею, научите!


Цветную видите дискету в "сообщение" -
Нажав, на сервер попадёте, загрузите..
А после ссылочку скопировав, влепите
Её в ответ.. но лучше просто.. без картиночек общение. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Да, по сравненью с теми, кто в пещере
> Мы, только что родившиеся в мир…
> И сразу нам – «РЕАЛИЗУЙСЯ САМ!»
> А как? Зачем? – Вопрос не «по зубам»


Мы - неудачное такое поколенье,
Что вызываем в Высшем Разуме сомненья
На счёт рентабельности нашей на Земле -
Мы слишком научились жить во зле.
Куда нам третий глаз? двумя не видим!
Душа забыта, всего чаще ненавидим.
И лучших представителей в сомати
Нам, как ушей своих, скорее 'не видати'.
Нет горше истины - в развитии мы - дети.
Осталось ждать, что Высший Разум нам ответит.

----------


## oskar_65

> Мы - неудачное такое поколенье,
> Что вызываем в Высшем Разуме сомненья
> На счёт рентабельности нашей на Земле -
> Мы слишком научились жить во зле.


Откуда столько пессимизма, Оля?
На всё одна Господня Воля!
Мы времена не выбираем,
Мы в них живём и умираем.
Я счастлив тем, что просто жив,
Что грех свершаю, покурив..
Что ноги ходят до "толчка"...
Что может стих писАть рука...
Я каждый день хотел бы помнить,
Что нЕ дал Злу меня наполнить..
И в этом смысл существованья -
Бороться, жить, искать призванье!
А Тот, Кто Свыше - видит, знает.
Он просто это ДОПУСКАЕТ.

----------


## Skadi

> Откуда столько пессимизма, Оля?


Не в пессимизме я – с улыбкою живу,
Не удержаться мне б иначе наплаву.
Жизнь обожаю, как и большинство из нас.
Любуюсь  светом, добротою людских глаз,
Друзей участью благодарна и поддержке,
Предпочитаю чуть подальше ставить вешку
В стремленьях лучших, и процессом созиданья
Я наслаждаюсь. Но бывают и рыданья,
Ведь, я живая…ну и женщина, к тому же,
Срываясь, плачу, но не так, чтоб были лужи.
Я больше оптимистка по натуре,
Меняя ритмы в жизненном аллюре.
:smile:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ведь, я живая…ну и женщина, к тому же,
> Срываясь, плачу, но не так, чтоб были лужи.


Не надо луж.. горит свечи огарок...
Открой тетрадь.. вот Песня Женская.. подарок... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> вот Песня Женская.. подарок...


Спасибо! так подарок Ваш хорош!
Цветаева...что лучшее найдёшь?!
Вы угадали - только музыка излечит
От всех недуг. Недаром она - вечна!
kiss :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Вы угадали


На сон грядущий... 
Не хочу накликать
Неудовольствие..
И всё же..
Перестань мне "Выкать"!!!  :Aga: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Перестань мне "Выкать"!!!


*Да будет так - мы перейдём на 'ты',
Для 'Вы' пусть будут сожжены мосты*  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Цветную видите дискету в "сообщение" -
> Нажав, на сервер попадёте, загрузите..
> А после ссылочку скопировав, влепите
> Её в ответ.. но лучше просто.. без картиночек общение.


Я поняла! Не надо заморочек
С картинками и фото из инета.
А лучше парочку толковых строчек,
Ну, можно самйлики с приветом. :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Если видишь цепочку следов,
Значит, кто-то прикинулся первым.
Если мяв раздражает котов,
Значит, март на дворе... или нервы.
Если утром болит голова,
И провалами память пугает,
Значит, просто нажрался вчера,
И кого-то обидел... бывает.
Если в двЕри сломался замок,
А тебе уходить надо срочно,
То, возможно, попал ты, дружок,
А не дружишь с соседями, точно!
Если стали теряться друзья..
Не звонят, ну а ты не жалеешь,
Призадуматься, значит, пора,
Может сам понемногу черствеешь?
Если дядю чужого, любя,
Называет сынишка твой папой,
Значит, треснула где-то судьба,
Значит, жить тебе дальше с заплатой.
Если ты не привыкнешь никак,
Мол, "гламур" - суть изящное хамство!
Значит, ты устарел и чудак,
Веришь в Равенство также, как в Братство.
Если снится ночами война,
Беспокоят фантомные боли...
Значит, так захотела страна,
Её прихоти пуще неволи.
Если в памяти близких, родных,
И обычных людей ты остался
Человеком достойным для них,
Значит ты не подох, а скончался.

----------


## Skadi

> Если видишь цепочку следов


*Ух, ты, как хорошо!* :smile: :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*, :flower: 
Вроде есть немного...:smile:
совсем свежее, ни грамма правки... хотя теперь вижу, что можно было бы кое-что...:rolleyes:
ан не буду... "нихай живе...
....... и гадуется..... белоруська птаха Бусел!"..:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
*Оскар, 
Первый раз - он самый тот,
Каждым словом, ведь, живёт!*

----------


## oskar_65

Когда над миром дождь,
Мне так спокойно..
И можно в чтение
Уйти запойно...
Под боком чай,
В достатке сигареты...
Как хороши
Подобные моменты.

Жена с детьми
На выходных у мамы,
На постановке
Обязательной программы...
В кастрюле борщ,
А в чугунке котлеты...
Просты, как жизнь
Подобные моменты.

Я про запас
Иметь стараюсь книжку,
Когда подкинут 
Будни передышку,
И тишину,
И дождика сюжеты...
Но как редки
Подобные моменты.

И в этом смак,
Незаурядность встречи...
Всего лишь дождь...
Но совокупность лечит.
Когда разбитый
Жизнью на фрагменты,
Я восстаю
В подобные моменты.

----------


## Skadi

> И в этом смак,
> Незаурядность встречи...


 :flower:

----------


## Markovich

*oskar_65*,
Нарисовать несколькими строчками настроение - в этом и есть мастерство!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Когда над миром дождь,
> Мне так спокойно..
> И можно в чтение
> Уйти запойно...
> Под боком чай,
> В достатке сигареты...
> Как хороши
> Подобные моменты.


 :Ok: :rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## yozhik67

> Когда над миром дождь,


 :Aga:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*,
*Markovich*,
*Malina sladkaja*,
*yozhik67*,
Спасибо вам, дорогие, за отзывы, за время, что вы не пожалели для меня!

*Markovich*,
В очередной раз по-доброму позавидовал тебе, Сергей - как у тебя это получается пис*а*ть на двух языках, как минимум... пусть даже родственных, и тем не менее...
я о том уже и не мечтаю.


Есть белая зависть во мне к полиглотам,
К подарку богов понимать языки;
И мыслить на них,
И читать, как по нотам...
Поймёшь инородца -
И вы уж близки.

Я три языка изучал параллельно:
Английский, таджикский и русский язык.
И не преуспел ни в одном...
Не смертельно.
Однако, ущербно.
Однако, привык.

Во мне языки, попадая, как в миксер,
Мешались в какую-то душную смесь...
И путалось всё -
От глаголов до чисел...
Что тот, что другой
Позабыл, но не весь.

Осталось желания тихое пламя -
Освоить, познать, отточить, словно штык;
Испить глубину
Из бездонности ямы,
Где ныне покоится
Русский Язык.

----------


## Kliakca

*oskar_65*, читаю всё молча и как всегда...ЯХШИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лев

> Я три языка изучал параллельно:
> Английский, таджикский и русский язык.
> И не преуспел ни в одном...


Однако по-русски ты пишешь отменно,
Наверное с детства привык?:rolleyes:
Других ты поймёшь - включи своё Сердце :Aga: 
И не заботься о том...

----------


## oskar_65

> Наверное с детства привык?


Наверное, с детства...
И папа, филолог, 
Наверное руку свою приложил..
Учёба... по жизни сплошные пятёрки,
Да жаль только денег от них не нажил.. :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Осталось желания тихое пламя -
> Освоить, познать, отточить, словно штык;
> Испить глубину
> Из бездонности ямы,
> Где ныне покоится
> Русский Язык.


"Великий, могучий",
Родной, без сомненья! -
Хоть мы и коверкаем славно его.
Навеки в плену смысла хитросплетений,
Понять только нам его тайны покров  :flower: 




> Спасибо вам, дорогие, за отзывы, за время, что вы не пожалели для меня!


*Оскар, время с тобой - настоящее очарование kiss*

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*, :flower: 
Хорошо, жена не видит...:biggrin:
она у меня ох, ревнивая

----------


## oskar_65

Их шаги замолкали
В пустыне ночной
Города-крепости,
Что над Невой...
Запах убийства
И факелов гарь...
Нынешней ночью
Низложен был царь
Пётр. Император
Великой Руси,
Третий порядковый 
Номер носил...
Новое Солнце
Взойдёт над землёй,
Утром возвысится
Князь молодой.
Может, вздохнётся полегче,
Стороночка отчая?
Буде добрее по жизни
Царь-батюшка 
Всея Руси
Большия и Малыя,
И Белыя и Червонныя,
И протчая...

----------


## Skadi

> Хорошо, жена не видит...
> она у меня ох, ревнивая


*Оскар, а меня муж не ревнует, но любит :wink:
Твоя жена может быть спокойна, не глядя *

----------


## oskar_65

Я лишь песок
У Ваших ног.
Я пропасть поперёк дороги.
Самум в глаза.
Я соль-слеза.
Я - Ваши тайные пороки.

Вы  идеал,
А я нахал.
На Вашем фоне я исчадье.
Мешаю жить?
Его любить?!
И не надейтесь. Вот проклятье...
Теперь я - ложь.
Пружинный нож.
И я смогу, не сомневайтесь.
Вы лишь моя.
Или ничья.
Однажды зеркалу признайтесь,
Что нет сейчас
Души у Вас.
Её с собой умчали звери.
Когда на пол
Просыпав соль,
Вы указали мне на двери.

Я отступил
И гнев сокрыл,
Оставив слово за собою.
И в этот час
Я подле Вас,
Но только злобой скрыт ночною.

Я одинок.
Я белый волк.
А Вы - мой философский камень.
И я жесток.
Но видит Бог,
Ведь Вы же знали - моногамен.

----------


## Skadi

> Я одинок.
> Я белый волк.
> А Вы - мой философский камень.
> И я жесток.
> Но видит Бог,
> Ведь Вы же знали - моногамен.


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

"И если вокруг одно лихо,
И если кругом слишком тонко,
Люби всех нас, Господи, тихо.
Люби всех нас, Господи, громко."
Юрий Шевчук.


Нет предела падению,
Опустошению...
Слишком уж много
На мирное время беды.
Голова бесконтрольная,
В целом довольная
Суетой потребителя,
Развращеньем толпы.

Да кругом прихлебатели,
Блюдолизы, предатели...
Возродилось стукачество,
Как подвид... или класс.
И обидно за рокеров,
Превратившихся в бобиков...
Замануха придворная
И придворный Парнас.

Гой, Шевчук, хлопец искренний,
Да как вставил намедни им
Прямо в самое пятнышко
Китобойный гарпун.
Да проехал неслабенько
По макушечкам сладеньким...
Ты за "власть", за "ментовскую"
Или тоже молчун?

Жизнь совсем обесценилась...
Ощетинилось, вспенилось,
Поползло во все стороны,
Поглотило умы
Что-то дьявольски жуткое,
Чрезвычайное, глупое..
В беспредельной жестокости
Благоденствуем мы.

Нет предела падению, 
Опустошению...
И не будет, пока ещё
Им достаточно тел.
Мы повысим рождаемость,
Сократим выживаемость.
Смерть - конечная станция...
Нет, и смерть не предел.

Нам иначе не справиться,
Не прозреть, не оправиться.
Привести аналогии
На Великую Кровь?
То-то "власть" озирается,
Как военные маются,
А без армии-матушки
Не осилить "ментов".

Да бригады опасные
Под агентствами частными,
За хозяев готовые
Разорвать на куски.
Посмотри, что осталось нам,
Музыкантам, очкарикам,
Мужику деревенскому -
Помереть от тоски?

Нет предела падению,
Опустошению...
Мы заплатим последнее,
Нашу жизнь, нашу честь.
И опять безответными,
И опять неотпетыми,
И за смертью намаемся,
Помня, как было здесь.

----------


## Kliakca

Ого!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek:
Вот это СИЛИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 

Можно я себе перепишу на память?:rolleyes:

----------


## oleg99

> Слишком уж много
> На мирное время беды.





> И обидно за рокеров,
> Превратившихся в бобиков...
> Замануха придворная
> И придворный Парнас





> Ты за "власть", за "ментовскую"
> Или тоже молчун?





> Жизнь совсем обесценилась...
> Ощетинилось, вспенилось





> Мы повысим рождаемость,
> Сократим выживаемость


 :Ok: 




> То-то "власть" озирается,
> Как военные маются,
> А без армии-матушки
> Не осилить "ментов".


-А вот и Я сюда забрёл..
Я-ж не со зла-то про футбол..
Прочёл,и понял,-"ПРИКОЛОЛ"!
-ну..ладно..дальше Я пошёл;) :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*Kliakca*,
Тебе всё можно  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> -А вот и Я сюда забрёл..


А и Салом Алейкум!
"Таджикам и Узбекам!" :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> А и Салом Алейкум!


А и шалом алейхем:smile:

----------


## Лайн

> Жизнь совсем обесценилась...
> Ощетинилось, вспенилось,
> Поползло во все стороны,
> Поглотило умы
> Что-то дьявольски жуткое,
> Чрезвычайное, глупое..
> В беспредельной жестокости
> Благоденствуем мы.


с утра вот что-то похожее ощущаю

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*,
*Лайн*,
И вам Шалом!
и доброго   


> утра

----------


## Ольвия

*oskar_65*,
 Спасибо.....

----------


## Валерьевна

> Нет предела падению,
> Опустошению...
> Мы заплатим последнее,
> Нашу жизнь, нашу честь.
> И опять безответными,
> И опять неотпетыми,
> И за смертью намаемся,
> Помня, как было здесь.


*Это КЛАСС!!!!  И в бровь и в глаз….*
Читать тяжело,
Перспектива не радует….
И всё-таки надеюсь и живу…..

_Закрыта тема перестройки,
Но жить не стало легче нам.
Быть может, что-то не достроили.
Быть может, не убрали хлам…._

----------


## oskar_65

> Перспектива не радует….
> И всё-таки надеюсь и живу…..


Мы утекаем...
Лужицами,
Шариками ртути...
Бурным водопадом,
Гейзером ночей...
И пересыхаем,
Как в свой срок однажды
Роженицы груди..
Как в песках ручей.

****
Зима необъятна,
Зима глубока.
Уж март на исходе, а всё холода...
Весна проиграла
Себя в "дурака"...
Пока что... но скоро - ВОДА!
Готовьтесь зайчишки,
Готовься Мазай -
Весна отыграется!
Ох, не зевай!

****
Девочка, как же ты выросла вдруг!
В пору готовиться к свадьбе твоей..
Метаморфозы обычно, мой друг,
Мы у чужих замечаем детей.

Что-то взгрустнулось... смотрю на жену..
Время... но нам ли на годы пенять!
Страшно не дедушкой встать поутру,
А, понимаешь ли... с бабушкой спать!

----------


## oleg99

> Что-то взгрустнулось... смотрю на жену..
> Время... но нам ли на годы пенять!
> Страшно не дедушкой встать поутру,
> А, понимаешь ли... с бабушкой спать!
> __________________


 :Aga:  :Vah:  :Pivo: -сильная фраза.. :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> фраза..


то известная, но ко двору пришлась... как-то таГ..:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> то известная, но ко двору пришлась... как-то таГ..
> __________________


-А!!-понятно..бум знать,
-опять же к месту,_тоже суметь "нуно" 
 :Ok: 
------------------------------------------------------
C утреца,по ящичку и по радио ..что ни новость,-то насилие,убийства,махфия всякие Казанские "бригады" по НТВ..,в метро опять какой-то мент палит из травматики,заодно с обидчиком "цепляя" 2 женщин \ранение по касательн\ ..
-ничего хорошего будто и не происходит? :eek:

----------


## oskar_65

> -ничего хорошего будто и не происходит?


Прессинг, дружище... 
отдельная тема... 
надо бежать, к сожаленью.. 
покеда!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мы утекаем...
> Лужицами,
> Шариками ртути...
> Бурным водопадом,
> Гейзером ночей...
> И пересыхаем,
> Как в свой срок однажды
> Роженицы груди..
> Как в песках ручей.


Если  листья падают, то это осень,
Если белые виски, то это проседь,
Если вдруг забыл, где туалет, то это старость.
Если с НЕБА «шлют» привет… чуть-чуть осталось,
НО….
Если что-то разглядел – ещё жить можно,
Если песню вдруг запел. Так, даже нужно!
Если знаешь, где «ИНЕТ». Прям молодеешь!
Если за окном весна. Ты всё успеешь!!!! :Aga: 




> Что-то взгрустнулось... смотрю на жену..
> Время... но нам ли на годы пенять!


Время.… С ним не поспоришь.
И уговаривать бесполезно.
Его не растянешь, не остановишь.
Хотел возмутиться…. И то не уместно.
:wink:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/373686.jpg[/IMG]

*Друзья, поздравляю вас всех с этим великолепным весенним праздником Навруз-Байрам! Пусть этот праздник принесет тепло, уют и мир в ваши дома. Пусть будет радостно и солнечно. Я желаю вам и вашим семьям счастья, здоровья, успехов и удачи!*

----------


## oskar_65

*Валерьевна*,  :flower: 
*Kliakca*, :flower: 
Ай да Настя! Ты не забыла..
Навруз замечательный праздник Весны и труда (особенно музыкантов:smile:) и все такие добрые и весёлые в этот день, чего и вам желаю!
как не вспомнить...

----------


## Kliakca

> Ай да Настя! Ты не забыла..


Экспромт...:biggrin:

*Как забыть мне теперь абрикосовый цвет,
Словно сакура вторит соцветьем, - Привет!
Наполняется соком душистым алыча,
И в айве копошатся скворцы вереща.

Солнце дарит веснушки с приходом весны!
Шашлыком зазывает мангал чайханы!
Расцветает джуда и лоза кишмиша,
Дружно тянутся к небу усы не спеша.

Чебуреки скворчат в раскаленном котле,
Нет!!! Не верю, что всё это снится лишь мне...
*

*Принимайте поздравления!!!*

----------


## oskar_65

> Принимайте поздравления!!!


Ай, молодцы!
Красивые все какие...  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Время.… С ним не поспоришь.
> И уговаривать бесполезно.
> Его не растянешь, не остановишь.
> Хотел возмутиться…. И то не уместно


Косо летит
Над землёй Время-чайка...
Снова штормит,
И беснуется лайка...
Птицею белою
Крылья расправить
Не удалось..
Так хотя бы облаять.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Так хотя бы облаять.


Облаять это допустимо.
Особенно с умом....
                      Красиво.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*,
*Оскар, 
ХРИСТОС  ВОСКРЕСЕ!
*
 [IMG]http://*********ru/1081133.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> ХРИСТОС  ВОСКРЕСЕ!


ВОИСТИНУ!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1057593.jpg[/IMG]
С праздником!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Я сижу за столом,
Предо мною тетрадь.
Все условия, чтобы
Шедевр создать.
Я спокоен и сыт,
Никуда не спешу,
И, пожалуй, сейчас
Что-нибудь напишу.
_За окошком Весна,
Солнце бьёт через край..._
Старый фермерский трюк,
О природе кончай!
Не проблема, могу
Говорить обо всём,
Что угодно.. ну вот...
Например... ну... о чём?
Подскажите, откуда
Сюжеты берут
Мастера или профи,
Что этим живут?
Кто-то скажет - _из жизни_,
Другой - _из души,_
_Во труде_, скажут 
Добрые люди, _ищи!_
_В паранорме сознаний
И звёздных миров,_
И, конечно же, Лейбл -
*Пишу про Любовь!*
_Лишь о ней, о единственной
Стоит писать,
Также, впрочем, как жить._
Также, как...
Убивать.

Мы, естественно,
Искренно
Полчища слов
Извергаем во славу твою,
О, Любовь!

Без оглядки,
Без трепета,
Ятаганом в кишки
Обывателю бедному
О любови стишки.
От кастрации теноров
До "поющих трусов"...
Матюкальники времени.
Поп-культура "любовь".
Откровенная, наглая,
Во смешеньи полов...
Может, это и правильно,
Но уже не Любовь.

Мы ведь всё-таки искренно
Жаждем чистых тонов.
Это время коварное
Опошляет _любовь_...

Я сижу за столом,
Предо мною тетрадь..
Пусть бы лучше пуста,
Чем такое писать.
Я оставлю лишь то, 
В чём увериться смог,
Одинокую фразу:
ЛЮБОВЬ - это БОГ.

----------


## Лев

> ЛЮБОВЬ - это БОГ.
> __________________


Да будет так!

----------


## Валерьевна

*Здравствуйте, с прошедшим Вас праздником!* :flower: 
Стихи – как всегда – *ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ*, зачитаешься, жизненно, с юмором и мудро!

----------


## oskar_65

> Здравствуйте, с прошедшим Вас праздником!


Спасибо огромное!  :flower: 
Спасибо, друзья, за отзывы и поздравления!

Поймал себя на мысли,
Что отдаляюсь от народа,
От воли, крепкого словца...
Прошу заранее прощенья
За словеса такого рода,
Но прятать не хочу лица.

----------


## oskar_65

На хер пошёл писатель
С интервью о своей новой книге!..
Выключаю Вести FM.
Мы тут сами, вашу мать, с усами,
Так напишем,
Захеровеет всем...

"Я так много всего в жизни видел" -
Вот ведь фразочка.. вот ведь клише!
Что ты видел, дубина, внатуре?
Что ты можешь увидеть вообще?!

Знаешь, в космос народу слетало
Много больше, чем на глубине
В километр океана бывало.
Так что, брат, не рассказывай мне...

Кабинет, горы писчей бумаги..
Погуляет по саду... бухнёт..
И из пальца навысосет шняги -
"Наутилус" тебя унесёт!

Сей накормит, напОит скотину,
Да в сараях ажур наведёт,
Отдохнёт, нарисует картину,
Как дехканин ослицу "берёт"...
............................................

Главный принцип один.
Мы, штрихи на линейке,
Только с разных концов
Держим тонкую нить
Вдохновения..
Зуда в мошонке иль шейке,
Или где там программа "Творить"?

Есть, однако, нюанс, господа резиденты,
Хоть и оба творцы - каждый что-то создАл,
Тот, кто в бездну нырял за столом кабинета,
Всё ж честнее того, кто ослов наблюдал.

----------


## oleg99

*oskar_65*,
 -добрейший стих у Вас родИлся..прям как пшеница колосится!!



> "Я так много всего в жизни видел" -
> Вот ведь фразочка.. вот ведь клише!
> Что ты видел, дубина, внатуре?
> Что ты можешь увидеть вообще?!


:wink:




> Погуляет по саду... бухнёт..
> И из пальца навысосет шняги


 :Aga: 




> Есть, однако, нюанс, господа резиденты,
> Хоть и оба творцы - каждый что-то создАл,
> Тот, кто в бездну нырял за столом кабинета,
> Всё ж честнее того, кто ослов наблюдал.
> __________________


 :Vah: :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

Oskar 65, Серьезное стихотворение.По форме -блестяще и талантливо,особенно последние 4 куплета.Заставило задуматься,но не все понятно.
Первые 3 куплета -это автор(ты) как бы о себе и о своем отношении к писателям-художникам. 4-й и 5-й куплеты о двух личностях,похоже ты имел в виду конкретных людей.Самый главный куплет - 5-й - тут уже теория ,даже две. 
1- "Мы штрихи на линейке,только с разных концов держим тонкую нить вдохновения." Интересная мысль,новая для меня,но не совсем понятная. 
Если мы штрихи,то  по логике должны быть одинаковыми,иначе -что это за шкала?
А каждый человек от другого -ой как отличается. Можно конечно на человечество посмотреть и по другому -так,как мы,например,смотрим на пчел или муравьев,тогда люди действительно одинаковые,тогда -штрихи. И еще ,мне кажется это людей 
жизнь ,судьба прикладывает к шкале и измеряет,кто чего стоит.Не зря же говорят -жизнь покажет.  Какие - такие разные концы вдохновения?Метафора -"вдохновение - тонкая хрупкая нить" по моему удачное!  Вот оно есть вдохновение  и через секунду нить оборвалась и вдохновение исчезло. Но вдохновение приходит в одно и тоже время к тысячам людей и тогда это уже не нить с двумя концами.
У меня рождаются сравнения с колеблющимся электромагнитным полем например - как в микроволновке. Попадает человек в такое поле и его молекулы начинают усиленно колебаться в резонансе с частотой этого поля и от этих колебаний 
возникает энергия внутри человека,только не тепловая,а творческая. И небеса могут посылать это поле адресно. Или же оно есть везде,но воспринимают его колебания не все,а только избранные. 
И вторая теория - 
"Зуда в мошонке иль шейке,
Или где там программа "Творить"?" - в сексуальную природу творчества верится слабо.

И еще у меня вопрос по последним двум строчкам. 

Почему все таки 

"Тот, кто в бездну нырял за столом кабинета,
Всё ж честнее того, кто ослов наблюдал."
Если речь о художнике,который наблюдал ослов в своем сарае изо дня в день,а потом нарисовал довольно реалистично картину " Как дехканин ослицу "берёт"...",
то почему он менее честен,чем человек,изучающий морское дно,сидя за столом?

 Написал все это потому,что стихотворение мне действительно понравилось и даже очень,особенно последние 4 куплета,но до конца его я так и не понял. 
Думаю,если ты поделишься своими мыслями,то все станет на свои места.

----------


## oskar_65

> -добрейший стих у Вас родИлся.


Д(dan) уж...:biggrin:
а что делать?..:frown:
я тут пока без компа сидел (знакомая ситуация, не так ли?) накорябал одну вещицу...
этакое саркастически-ура-патриотическое... 


Садится зрение...
Старею.
Прошла пора, когда взрослел.
Но кое-что
Ещё сумею,
Уверен, разглядеть в прицел.

Уж мелких буковок не вижу...
И лучше здесь двойное "ф"-э....
Уродов, что людей взрывают...
При само-ауто-да-фе...

Вот лётчик Кожедуб
Геройски
Сбил самолётов 60!
Вот Бен-Ёккуб,
Багдад.. по-свойски
Взорвал 500 и 60...

Припомни имена Отчизны
В предверии Победы Дня,
И согласись, опять по жизни,
Вокруг вовсю идёт война.

Война миров вокруг России..
Война крысиная внутри..
И мы свои теряем силы,
А главный бой ведь впереди.

Да, это МЫ друзей сдавали.
И НАС чуть не застроил Сэм.
И на Восток МЫ наплевали,
А Запад вот уже у стен.

Теперь они в Иран полезут,
Хотя скорей начнут бомбить...
Саддама вспомним и ракеты,
Что мог чумою начинить...

Достали Пэтри-патриоты..
Достали янки всех и вся.
Ещё Белград предъявит счёты
Когда-нибудь... ведь так нельзя!

Нужна нам ваша человечность?
Засуньте в жопу свой биг-мак!
Зачистили от мака местность?
Нет?.. ай-ай-ай.. ну как же так?

Всё будет ваше - нефть и герик,
Газпром, Росатом и Чубайс...
Вы только Эльцыным в гипофиз
Вживите новенький дивайс...

Туркмены рядышком, таджики..
Киргизы мутятся вовсю..
Цветных реформ гуру и шпики:
"Вы вправе сеять коноплю!"

Есть нефть и газ, и золотишко,
В горах встречается уран -
Ведь это надо ребятишкам,
Чтоб цвёл родимый Мичиган?

Они придут, не сомневайтесь,
Они найдут плохих парней...
А я всё хуже вижу надпись
На СВД-эшечке своей:
Цепочка букфф арабской вязи,
Как говорил покойный Дед,
"Врагов у жизни словно грязи.
Друзей, считай, брат, что и нет."

----------


## oskar_65

*Markovich*,
 Привет, Сергей!
Хорошее эссе,  озадачил ты меня..  попробую по порядку.



> "Мы штрихи на линейке,


неоднозначно, тут и схожесть -
по большому счёту люди-то одинаковые (один биологический вид, одни жизненно-необходимые потребности и т.д.),
и различие - штрихи тоже разной длины, если приглядеться, и применительно к нашим "баранам" - рядовые "наблюдающие, как дехканин ослицу...", и знаковые, как автор "Наутилуса", к примеру..




> И вторая теория -


если можно это так назвать, о мотивах, заставляющих людей что-то придумывать, творить, и о источниках этих мотивов.
Хер Зигмунд Фрэйд, как известно, утверждал, что основной побудительной силой в жизни человека является именно его 



> сексуальная природа


а мне кажется, что сие применимо в основном к "наблюдателям", хотя и примеров обратного тьма...
И о честности... 
Для меня автор, придумавший то, чего никто никогда не видел, но со временем ЭТО воплотилось в реальности, хотя бы частично, неизмеримо выше и этичнее самого изощрённого натуралиста, коль скоро мы говорим о творчестве, вдохновении и тому подобных  вещах. 
Одним словом, есть о чём поговорить за бочкой пива...:smile: :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Скучно. Уныло.
Рутинно-серО.
Ноль - позитив.
Оптимизм - зеро.
Мшистые камни,
Кривое стекло...
В мутные глыби
Меня увлекло...

Медные трубы,
Вода и огонь.
Деньги шальные
Щекочут ладонь.
Юные девы,
Амуры на час...
Сука ты, память,
Зачем же сейчас?

Брось эти игры,
Умерь их накал.
Знаю, как много
Всего растерял.
Знаю наверное,
Ты не на зло.
Знаю, как часто
Мне просто везло.

Везло в мелочах,
И по-крупному тоже порой...
Везло, когда в ночь
Уходил чуть живой...
Везло на друзей -
Затонувший во времени флот...
Везло на людей,
Тех, кто любит и ждёт.

Вроде немало,
И вроде чуть-чуть.
Хватит напиться,
Чтоб всех помянуть.
И за здоровье
Живущих поднять...
Гриф 6-струнной
Цевью был подстать...

Был... приговором..
Пожалуй, напьюсь.
Был... гитаристом,
Играл даже блюз...

Ночь. За столом
Ты осталась одна.
Сука ты, память,
Споила меня...

----------


## Лев

> в сексуальную природу творчества верится слабо.


Верь не верь, энергия такая
Шарахнет по мозгам тебе :Vah: 
Иной творец не сотворит шедевр,
Пока любимой женщиной не совладает:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Поймал себя на мысли,
> Что отдаляюсь от народа,
> От воли, крепкого словца...
> Прошу заранее прощенья
> За словеса такого рода,
> Но прятать не хочу лица.


Вот это «КОБРУ» вы скрутили!!!!
К народу ближе подходя.
А атом мата растворили,
Так ненавязчиво.
Не зря!!! :Ok:

----------


## oleg99

> Д(dan) уж...


-А как он,что-то не видать.._уж не умчал-ли кипежь разгребать? (известно,в "Фрунзе" революшн..Он ведь оттуда?_во жисть-Б..дь!)



> я тут пока без компа сидел (знакомая ситуация, не так ли?)


-:wink:-зканомая!(но поправимая,при больш. желании;))




> накорябал одну вещицу...
> этакое саркастически-ура-патриотическое...


-Хорошо,и очень злободневно.. :Ok: -"джуда зор"!_но,не более того..:confused:(вот ведь загнул планку притязаний и критики.."кечерабсиз" тогда,"еси чо")) 
 _А ВОТ ЭТО,если правильно понял-экспромт?:smile:



> Скучно. Уныло.
> Рутинно-серО.
> Ноль - позитив.
> Оптимизм - зеро.
> Мшистые камни,
> Кривое стекло...
> В мутные глыби
> Меня увлекло...
> 
> ...


"Бомба",-Как съёмка прямого эфира! До гениальности-жИво,прикольно-правдиво!



> Везло на друзей -
> Затонувший во времени флот...


-КАКОЙ ЧЕРТОВСКИ-АКТУАЛЬНЫЙ афоризм  соврем. жизни?!! :Ok: 
_ ну в общем,как всегда..подогрел!!_за что, Респект,Рахмат,и эта..как её?-а "уважуха" :biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
--------------------------------------------------
З.Ы  в преддверии завтрешней игры..могу поймать и "тишину" -а результат,какой он будет,-такой приму..;))

----------


## Markovich

:Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

:eek: :Vah: :biggrin:
Прорвало шлюзы бытия,
Вскипели буквы многогранно
И мне совсем уже не странно,
Что жизнь промыла полынья!

В зеркальный зал не взять билет,
Хаджа скупил всё для ученья
И избавляясь от мученья,
Найдут для жизни свой ответ!!!

Особенно понравилась фраза:



> Тот, кто в бездну нырял за столом кабинета,
> Всё ж честнее того, кто ослов наблюдал.


 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Респект,Рахмат


Друзья,
Реально



> Прорвало шлюзы бытия,

----------


## overload

Звезда в одночасье шевелится.
Звезда макияж наводит.
Звезда ранним утром женится,
а вечером замуж выходит.

Звезда поутру котлетит,
салатит, паштетит, коньячит.
Звезда на коньках кометит
и морды на рингах х@рачит.

Звезда попадает в аварии,
звезда на заглавном постере,
звезда пожирает фекалии
на необитаемом острове,

Звезда на препятствиях метится,
у зрителей пятки немеют...
Звезда - где угодно засветится,
Но, к счастию, петь не умеет.

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*, всё воюем с повседневностью?
Молодца!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Здарова, пропащий!  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 





> Звезда попадает в аварии,
> звезда на заглавном постере,
> звезда пожирает фекалии
> на необитаемом острове,
> 
> Звезда на препятствиях метится,
> у зрителей пятки немеют...
> Звезда - где угодно засветится,
> Но, к счастию, петь не умеет.



Мне стыдно называть звездой
Любую особь человечью.
Мне кажется, ярлык такой
Сродни тяжёлому увечью.

Когда, исполненные чувств,
Мы превозносим над толпою
Мешок гордыни и безумств,
И это всё зовём звездою..

Не всё ведь глянец и гламур,
Есть одарённые реально,
Кто лямку творчества тянул
По жизни скромно и банально.

Звезда ли? Голубой гигант?
Пульсар? а может красный карлик?
Людское слово есть "талант",
И слово "гений" есть, не так ли?

----------


## Лев

> Мне стыдно называть звездой
> Любую особь человечью.


Друг мой, ты не стыдись -
Взгляни-ка внутрь себя.
Душа звездою рвётся ввысь -
Всевышний ждёт любя.
А что слова? Ведь слово ложно,
Ты скажешь "ДА", поймут же "НЕТ"...
Уж нет словам цены, как можно
Увидать в них настоящий цвет?

----------


## oskar_65

> Друг мой, ты не стыдись -
> Взгляни-ка внутрь себя.


Однако... Лев!
Совет коварный!
По-своему генианальный! :Vah: :biggrin:
В себе мы носим всяко-разно,
И ворошить сие опасно...
Но если есть там стыд и срам,
Мы соответствуем словам.

----------


## Лайн

> В себе мы носим всяко-разно,
> И ворошить сие опасно...


 :KidRock 07:

----------


## Лев

> Но если есть там стыд и срам,
> Мы соответствуем словам.


Душою если не трудиться,
Как разгрести тот стыд и срам?
Давай-ка други не лениться -
Нальём за это по сто грамм :br:

----------


## yozhik67

> Не всё ведь глянец и гламур,
> Есть одарённые реально,
> Кто лямку творчества тянул
> По жизни скромно и банально.


Отнюдь не все нам сохраняет имена
История. Критерии невнятны:
В ней те, кто доброго не сделал ни хрена, 
И нету тех, кто были незаметно святы.

----------


## Kliakca

> Не всё ведь глянец и гламур,
> Есть одарённые реально,
> Кто лямку творчества тянул
> По жизни скромно и банально.


Красиво!!! kiss



> Когда, исполненные чувств,
> Мы превозносим над толпою
> Мешок гордыни и безумств,
> И это всё зовём звездою..


Узнал вдруг мир одну звезду,
Раздвинув ширше дверь в *****.
С тех пор слетают с губ слова,
Мусоля нежный голос Льва.
И зритель ранен был до слёз,
Дарил (за плюс) охапки роз.
Лишь только Лев о том не знал
И гонорар не получал...

А вы знаете, что в Китае, на днях, суд осудил и оштрафовал Российских лабухов за работу под фанеру?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> Душа звездою рвётся ввысь -
> Всевышний ждёт любя.


Не стОит торопиться к небесам,
Оставим лучше должность ту Богам.
И отдавать всю душу не спеши,
Пока ещё так тянет в камыши.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Здарова, пропащий!


Чего это вдруг он пропащий?
Со мной не пропадёт...:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> Чего это вдруг он пропащий?


Являться мог бы и почаще! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Узнал вдруг мир одну звезду,
> Раздвинув ширше дверь в *****.


Ужели Kliakca это написала?
Мне кажется,  что это папин слог.
Звездою Kliakca не летала -
Упала звёздочкою между ног:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Являться мог бы и почаще!


Он хотел всё бросить и отдыхать, но потом понял, что пока движется - он живёт.
Теперь остановиться не может, вот и некогда. :Aga: 




> Ужели Kliakca это написала?
> Мне кажется,  что это папин слог.


Ах, не греши, мой милый Лев.
То анекдот давно известный.
Не меряй на других свой грех,
Не фантазируй, мой прелестный.

Посмотри на карте где Тайвань, а где Япония...:biggrin: геолог!!!

----------


## Лев

> Посмотри на карте где Тайвань, а где Япония... геолог!!!


Геолог, карту он прочтёт,
Вот географию ты плохо знаешь :Aga: 
По геологии - зачёт.
Ну, Kliakca! Улыбаешь:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> По геологии - зачёт.
> Ну, Kliakca! Улыбаешь


То улыбнула ведь не я,
А Бритни двери отворяла.
Хотя я свечку не держала,
И мне вообще до фонаря...:tongue:



> Геолог, карту он прочтёт,
> Вот географию ты плохо знаешь


Ты хочешь предложить турне
И познакомить с внешним миром?
О, Лев, ты стал моим кумиром!!!
Уже маячу я в окне...:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

Друзья широким слогом слов
Меня сегодня улыбнули,
Но только *** совать в засов
Чужой не стоит, словно в улей!:rolleyes:

*** имеется в виду - нос (прим. автора)

----------


## Лев

> О, Лев, ты стал моим кумиром!!!
> Уже маячу я в окне...


Не сотвори себе кумира -
Знай заповедь ты эту.
Маячишь на просторах мира,
Но песней будешь недопетой:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Являться мог бы и почаще!


Может пропавший, а не пропащий?
Одна буковка, а смысл сильно меняет...:rolleyes:

Ой, а ни чё, что мы тут фулюганим флудом с Лёвушкой? :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Ой, а ни чё, что мы тут фулюганим флудом с Лёвушкой?


Да ладно, могу и почистить, если хозяин попросит...

----------


## Kliakca

> Маячишь на просторах мира,
> Но песней будешь недопетой


Все песни спеть мне не реально,
Свои бы вовремя сверстать.
Хоть и пою не гениально,
Но терпит нас япона-мать!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> Ой, а ни чё, что мы тут фулюганим флудом с Лёвушкой?


Флудите... флудо-фулюганьте...
Пузырь хозяину поставьте!  :Ha: 




> Одна буковка, а смысл сильно меняет.


Пропавший... нет, непоэтично.
С другою буковкой - отлично! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Флудите... флудо-фулюганьте...
> Пузырь хозяину поставьте!


[IMG]http://*********org/503152.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oleg99

Нос,Улей,Антонин,засов..а началось всё с эпиграммы(иль пародии) по ОВерлоду..
-Ах,=звёзды..вам-бы посложней задачи порешать..
-Ну-вот к примеру-хлОпок собирать..
_хоть иногда!_ну по 15 килограммов?
-_Работа лечит,-труд не искалечит.._
_пора-б ту истину познать!..
-и  :Jopa:  с пользою общественною напрягать!
-а не в "хухры-мухры" играть!
------------------------------------------------------------
А чё хотел-то Я сказать??..
-АА!!!!-красиво излагаете!-респект и как её.."уважуха"!! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> -Работа лечит,-труд не искалечит..


 :Ok: 
Какое счастье
Просто быть при деле..
Работу тихо так ругать..
И сачковать
Разочек на неделе...
А то и два..
На самом деле. :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> -Ах,=звёзды..вам-бы посложней задачи порешать..
> -Ну-вот к примеру-хлОпок собирать..
> _хоть иногда!_ну по 15 килограммов?
> -Работа лечит,-труд не искалечит..


*Заскучал Олежик видно по хлопковым, по полям.
"Кураком" ему не стыдно, по пятнадцать килограмм,
Набивать хлопковый фартук и обманывать весы,
Намочил слегка свой хлопок и сшибает барыши.

Видно он любил прополку, а не школьную скамью,
Между грядочек девчонку повалить на шелуху.
А осеннею порою, на три месяца в кишлак...
Любит он для государства собирать рабом "курак".*




> Флудите... флудо-фулюганьте...
> Пузырь хозяину поставьте!


*Что за пузырь и без закуски,
Быть может модно так по русски?
Но мы ведь всё же азиаты
И в чайхану позвать вас рады!

Закуска , чой, халва, хурма,
Лепёшки с тмином, пахлава,
Нарвём вам свеженьких гранат,
С друзьями каждый выпить рад !*

[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> Заскучал Олежик видно по хлопковым, по полям.
> "Кураком" ему не стыдно, по пятнадцать килограмм,
> Набивать хлопковый фартук и обманывать весы,
> Намочил слегка свой хлопок и сшибает барыши.
> 
> Видно он любил прополку, а не школьную скамью,
> Между грядочек девчонку повалить на шелуху.
> А осеннею порою, на три месяца в кишлак...
> Любит он для государства собирать рабом "курак".



Эх, знавал я "комбайнёров",
Из студенческой среды -
По 120 на подборе!
Это вам не "кель манды"..
Мы ж сознательные были,
А не просто так - "рабы"!
Потихонечку тупили,
От засилия "пахты"...
Праздник - препода макушка,
Удалявшаяся вспять -
Хватит хлопка на подушку,
Можно и покочумать..






> Что за пузырь и без закуски,
> Быть может модно так по русски?
> Но мы ведь всё же азиаты
> И в чайхану позвать вас рады!


Пью её по настроенью,
Из стакана, из горлА,
Из косушки.. 
Пиала
В чайхане годится тоже..
Мне общение дороже
Атрибутики стола...
Кстати, именно сегодня
Так хотелось шашлыка,
Нашего, с "джизой" барашка..
Что за б... без курдюка?! :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> Праздник - препода макушка,
> Удалявшаяся вспять -
> Хватит хлопка на подушку,
> Можно и покочумать


- :Ok: -эт по нашему! (как правило)..хотя как-то..
-Я хоть и не комбайнёр,-но однажды 55 кг подбора..."да сссс камушками" выдал!!(весовщики свои были)):rolleyes:




> Заскучал Олежик видно по хлопковым, по полям.
> "Кураком" ему не стыдно, по пятнадцать килограмм,
> Набивать хлопковый фартук и обманывать весы,
> Намочил слегка свой хлопок и сшибает барыши.
> 
> Видно он любил прополку, а не школьную скамью,
> Между грядочек девчонку повалить на шелуху.
> А осеннею порою, на три месяца в кишлак...
> Любит он для государства собирать рабом "курак


-Настя.."мен сенга неоднократно" гаплади.."-издеваешься? надо "мну"!??  :Vah:  :flower:  :Pivo: -пиво тоже попей..а то жарко..kuku

----------


## oleg99

> Нарвём вам свеженьких гранат,
> С друзьями каждый выпить рад !


-Да,чуть не забыл..Настя,-гранаты.. :Ok: они так хорошо сочетаются с крепким..(можно соком запивать,можно просто заедать..а щас стараюсь больше просто соком разбавлять,так безопасней, и коктейль элогицски чистый получается))):biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Я написать хочу письмо,
И рассказать Вам обо всём
Чем жив, к чему душа стремится...
Однажды выпорхнет в окно,
Гусиным писано пером,
И Вас заставит удивиться...

Промчались эшелоны дней,
И я нашёл Вас средь друзей -
Женой Вы стали музыканта...
Занятно, право, сознавать,
Что в Вас смогу я распознать
Ту девочку, чей нёс портфель когда-то...

----------


## kaliyxa

*oskar_65*,
 какой же вы умничка!!!!! :Aga: 
интересно, что или кто является вашей музой, для таких прекрасный стихотворений:rolleyes:

----------


## kaliyxa

*Kliakca*,
 спасибо вам за видео ролик, мне лично, очень понравилось.
Только жаль, что не понятно о чём песня... А может так даже интересней, каждый себе пофантазирует:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*kaliyxa*,
 Спасибо и добро пожаловать!

А музы не было и нет...
Я лишь гляжу на белый свет.

----------


## Лев

> А музы не было и нет...
> Я лишь гляжу на белый свет.


Она была и есть и будет -
Ты спишь :Aga: , Она тебя разбудит :Ha:

----------


## oskar_65

Птичка певчая -
Птаха вещая -
Неспроста завела рулады.
Время сеяти
В землю семечки,
Время девицам петь баллады.

А берёзоньки
Соком добреньким
Угостят, только попросите.
Прячьте дамочки
Шубки заячьи,
Хороводы водить выходите.

Красьте, бабоньки,
Губки аленьки,
Да несите сюда гармошку.
Развесеннею
Грянем песнею,
Да в ночном будем печь картошку.

Птичка певчая -
Птаха вещая -
Колокольчик на двери в лето,
Ты меня буди
Первого среди
Человеков.. или поэтов.

----------


## Kliakca

> А музы не было и нет...
> Я лишь гляжу на белый свет.


А музы не было и нет...
Я лишь гляжу на белый свет.
На свет палаты и рубах...
На тех врачей...
Спаси, Аллах!!!
На свет пронзающий в ночи
Авто-дорог и свет свечи.
На луч, спустившийся с небес,
Видать на столб вчера залез.
А как спуститься от страстей,
Не слышать в голове речей,
Не спотыкаться об соблазн?
Меня Господь от красок спас!!!

----------


## Лев

> А как спуститься от страстей,
> Не слышать в голове речей


Чтобы добиться перемен,
Попробуй ты буддизма-дзен...
Иль этого в монастыре не проходили?
Чему же там тебя учили?:redface:

----------


## oskar_65

> А как спуститься от страстей,
> Не слышать в голове речей,
> Не спотыкаться об соблазн?
> Меня Господь от красок спас!!!


Не Станиславский,
Но скажу: "НЕ ВЕРЮ!"
Тебя спасли, вживив немного веры.
Безкрасочность,
И пустота сознанья -
Не наша сущность.
Может, тараканья...
Лишённые страстей
И прочей дури,
Мы не живее
Мяса на шамп*у*ре.

----------


## Kliakca

> Чтобы добиться перемен,
> Попробуй ты буддизма-дзен...
> Иль этого в монастыре не проходили?
> Чему же там тебя учили?


О, милый Лев, ты как визирь,
С "обрезом" смотришь в монастырь.
Но за воротами мольбы...
Совсем другими стали мы!
Война, садизм и фанатизм,
Убили в храмах света жизнь.
Лотки, торговки и товар,
Где было свято-там базар!



> Лишённые страстей
> И прочей дури,
> Мы не живее
> Мяса на шампуре.


ОтнЯло время страсти суть,
Не к разгильдяйству выбран путь.
А жизнь, как мясо на шампУре,
Нет времени совсем для дури.

----------


## oleg99

> Красьте, бабоньки,
> Губки аленьки,
> Да несите сюда гармошку.
> Развесеннею
> Грянем песнею,
> Да в ночном будем печь картошку


 :Aga: 




> Не Станиславский,
> Но скажу: "НЕ ВЕРЮ!"
> Тебя спасли, вживив немного веры.
> Безкрасочность,
> И пустота сознанья -
> Не наша сущность.
> Может, тараканья...
> Лишённые страстей
> И прочей дури,
> ...


 :Aga: 



> О, милый Лев, ты как визирь,
> С "обрезом" смотришь в монастырь.
> Но за воротами мольбы...
> Совсем другими стали мы!
> Война, садизм и фанатизм,
> Убили в храмах света жизнь.
> Лотки, торговки и товар,
> Где было свято-там базар!


очень даже-ДА!! :Ok: 
 :flower:  Настёне, и всем ещё немного  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> Нет времени совсем для дури.


Когда-то молод был,
Чудил, дурил...
И смысл в этом находил.
Толпу "обрызгивать"
Дурачеством любил...
И дурь различную
Немеряно курил...

Один стишок из раннего соблазна 
Такая дурь:

_О разноплановости "ПЛАНА"
_
Есть сорт, крадущийся, как барс..
И этим он опасен:
В порыве радостном подчас
Переусердствуешь, атас!
Как яд Борджа тебя в пути
Настигнет и сломает...

Иной не выжидает,
А сразу бьёт в прыжке копьём...
Как самурай катаной...
По-русски, тупо, кирпичом...
Но сразу ясно, что почём,
И шанс познать его вполне
Намного возрастает...

А есть ещё - не тает!
Не кропалится нипочём -
Сама экономичность.
А запах солнечным лучом,
Все ароматы гонит вон
И сам преобладает.
Он редко выпадает...

Есть сорт... душистый красноглаз,
Охп*а*ра куст шишкастый...
С ним полабали мы не раз,
Для лабуха он в самый раз -
Часа на 3 - 4 - 5
На музу пробивает...

Есть план людей "кидает".
Увидишь только внешний вид,
Вкусишь ноздрёю запах,
И сразу веришь - динамит!
А оказался неликвид!
Ну вообще, ну абсолютно
Не цепляет!
Не часто так бывает...

Обычно средний-трудовой,
Семян полна коробка...
На пиво-водку боевой,
Похулиганили с тобой...
Он в нарды-карты покатать
Как буд-то приглашает..
И будни украшает...
...........................

К чему весь этот разговор?
Да о словах огульных..
О том, сколь знали до сих пор
Чужих ошибок... приговор
Свой громогласно объявить,
И всех гуртищем заклеймить..
Чего я не желаю.
Сказал о том, что знаю.
И легализовал бы,
Когда бы это... как бы...
Хватило мне ресурсов...
Поддержки белорусов,
Хохлов, таджиков, русских,
Братишек гагаузских,
Татар, киргизов и армян...
Короче, всех СНГ-нян!
Пошли на референдум
На базе Intel Pentium!

----------


## oskar_65

"Кроха сын к отцу пришёл"
И спросил сурово:
Что такое хорошо?
Что такое клёво?

Что такое парадокс -
Скорость черепахи?
Что такое передоз?..
Непонятки - страхи.

Почему всегда футбол
Смотришь ты так странно?
Говоришь, мол, валидол...
Огород... бараны..

Гондурас и ганджубас
Родственники что ли?
Кто опять неволит вас
"Век не видеть воли?"

Чем разнятся аноним
И антоним некий?
Правда, что Господь один,
Только многоликий?

Кто опаснее - змея
Или змий зелёный?
Почему слюна пресна,
Ну а пот солёный?

Почему большой актёр,
Весь такой народный..
А по-человечьи - ноль..
И не благородный?

Почему менты нас бьют
Возле стадионов?
А потом в народе ждут
Новых чемпионов...

Правду люди говорят
Или понт голимый:
"Если водку запретят,
Вновь захватим Зимний"...
....................................
А отец был с бодуна,
И спешил за пивом:
Жизнь, она, сынок, одна,
Ты живи красиво!

А вопросы все твои
Сами прояснятся
В своё время.. не гони -
Детство - это счастье!

Как хотел бы я не знать
Многого на свете,
И по жизни пребывать
На твоей планете...

----------


## Валерьевна

> А отец был с бодуна,
> И спешил за пивом:
> Жизнь, она, сынок, одна,
> Ты живи красиво!
> 
> А вопросы все твои
> Сами прояснятся
> В своё время.. не гони -
> Детство - это счастье!



_Какой «хороший» папа был
Ребёнку «толком» разъяснил.
И позитивами играя
Теперь сын смело в жизнь шагает.
Коль папа будет так «мычать»
Ответы сын пойдёт искать…
_

----------


## Kliakca

> Птичка певчая -
> Птаха вещая -
> Неспроста завела рулады.
> Время сеяти
> В землю семечки,
> Время девицам петь баллады.
> 
> А берёзоньки
> Соком добреньким
> ...


*Разбужу его,
Усажу его,
На топчан в тени, 
Под лазою.
"Чашма" свежая,
Дасторхан резной,
И зелёный чой с пиалою.

Прошепчу ему,
Что весна пришла,
Абрикос цветёт и черешня.
Он манты поест,
Ляжет на бочок,
Зазвучит в душе его песня.*

----------


## oskar_65

Прошу не обижаться, друзья, тема подчищена по моей просьбе.

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca,
> Тебе всё можно


Как жаль, что верю я "друзьям" :Tu: 
И спотыкаюсь многократно.
Как жаль, что верю я словам,
Но возвращаю их обратно...

* * *
Прислал посылку вам отец,
Сегодня "демки" загрузила,
Но видя вот такой пи..."венец",
В сети все ссылочки убила!!!

----------


## PAN

Лирика? Нихт... вант... сёрмадан...
Мекс??? Да просто...
Наверное звезды 
Так решили... Оправлюсь от ран
И дальше... Зяро позволит Бог прожить...
Марямс... И говорить...

----------


## oskar_65

> Как жаль, что верю я "друзьям"
> И спотыкаюсь многократно.
> Как жаль, что верю я словам,
> Но возвращаю их обратно...



Ты теряешь друзей слишком часто?
Это очень печально для них.
А понять не пыталася, Настя?
А не только использовать их.

"Можно всё" тоже знает границы,
Если ты уважаешь людей,
С кем общаешься здесь на странице,
В данном случае, темы моей.

----------


## overload

Эх, кому оно
можется,
а кому никак
не сварится...
Песню написать
хочется,
а никак слова
не сладятся.

А никак душа
не выльется,
а никак мозги
не вспарятся,
нонеча талант
немтырится,
нонеча слова
шугаются.

Было поле, ширь
непахана,
просквозить целинку
лемехом,
ну, а нынче это - 
за ..уем,
и пахать сегодня
не ...уя.

Ноне грамотой
не обидели,
ноне правит Ворд
каждый проблеск, нах,
Ноне каждый кент
с Интелом - 
Шнитке,
или, типа, Йоган Бах.

Ноне - Вася я,
ака Сидоров,
написал я трек
в Виртуал ДиДжей,
напихали в комп
композиторов - 
а реальных - гнать,
лузеров, взашей,

Эх, кому оно можется,
эх, кому оно кОтится...

И верёвкой творчество лОжится
под того, кем оно плОтится.

За-до ба-ло биланьё.

----------


## oskar_65

> Эх, кому оно можется,
> эх, кому оно кОтится...
> 
> И верёвкой творчество лОжится
> под того, кем оно плОтится.



Песню песенно,
Слово пламенно
Да встречал ли 
Намедни где?
Медь звенящая,
Тварь вопящая,
Бес, щекочущий 
В бороде.

Мы ли куколки,
С глины леплены,
По подобию
С образов?
Закалённые,
Одушённые...
Или идолы
Из стволов?

Синь небесная,
Море честное,
Лес дремучий,
Гора к горе..
Мне не надоти
Больше радости,
Слов и песен
Не надо мне.

Только некуда
Деться.. некуда!
Не упрятаться
За редут.
Извращённые,
Оскоплённые
Пусть резвятся,
Пусть всё зас"ут...

Шёл бы по морю
Аки посуху..
Да за гривенный
Взял алтын.
В ветхом рубище,
Ан сияющий,
Всё едино
Услышишь "сгинь!"

----------


## Лев

> "Можно всё" тоже знает границы,


 :Ok:  
"Можно всё" - то границы не знает,
Миллионы об этом мечтают...
Только мудрый ту грань замечает.

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты теряешь друзей слишком часто?
> Это очень печально для них.
> А понять не пыталася, Настя?
> А не только использовать их.


* * *
Видно были друзья те в кавычках.
И хотели от дружбы лишь "Взять".
И шушукались тайно по личкам,
И чужое пытались считать.
* * *
Использовать друзей я не умею,
Привыкла отдавать себя сполна.
Но если друг с метлой стоит за дверью,
Из дружбы той не выйдет Нихт-рена.



> "Можно всё" тоже знает границы,
> Если ты уважаешь людей,
> С кем общаешься здесь на странице,
> В данном случае, темы моей.


* * *
Вы сказали,-Всё вам можно!
Вы сказали,-Пойте, девы!
Оказалось очень сложно,
Оказалось не созрели.

Вы сказали,-Будь, как дома!
Вы сказали, что мне рады.
Оказалось, зуд оскомы
И пинок "друзей" ...
В награду.

Вновь закрытые границы
И борьба за выживанье.
Как мне жалко эти лица,
Что лишь знают "выниманье".



> Мне не надоти
> Больше радости,
> Слов и песен
> Не надо мне.


Умолкаю я,
Будь по вашему.
Не просила я,
Не прошу.
Оставляю вас,
В вашем творчестве,
В "Сундучке" пойду,
Погрущу...





> "Можно всё" тоже знает границы,


У друзей не бывает границ.
Они или друзья и понимают друг друга, или знакомые и устанавливают границы.

PS: Удалите видео и на другой странице, что бы оно вас не раздражало.

----------


## oskar_65

Подсознание хаос и крошево...
Всё, что дорого, продано дёшево...
Обезличенность, неузнаваемость,
Дерьмоватости непотопляемость...

Перетянутость и недомыслие...
Профанация будто насилие...
Невменяемость созерцания,
Неоправданность ожидания...
Я взрываюсь..
Крысы клацают зубьями
Прямо за яблоком глаза...
Жар-раздражение струпьями,
Как лучевая зараза...
На танцполе терпения
Пляшут демоны джигу...
Баста, сынок!
Выключай телевизор!
Вот, почитай лучше книгу.

----------


## Валерьевна

> На танцполе терпения
> Пляшут демоны джигу...
> Баста, сынок!
> Выключай телевизор!
> Вот, почитай лучше книгу.


_До боли знакомая мне ситуация
И вечер  каждый – оскома-реакция.
Да толк не всегда. Не понимает,
А то, что в эфире – мозги лишь туманит.
И государство, закрыв свои глазки
Для молодёжи готовит отмазки
Мы, поколенье стабильных идей,
А как нам растить своих детей?
_

----------


## Black Lord

Насть, уймись.



> Здарова, пропащий!
> Являться мог бы и почаще!


*oskar_65*,салом. :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Реально нет времени. Нагрузки в работе сильно увеличились.
В первых числах июля концерт в Европе.

----------


## oskar_65

> Мы, поколенье стабильных идей,
> А как нам растить своих детей?


Детишки растут,
Как грибы под дождём..
А мы... мы всё чаще
В предел устаём..
И некая суть
Ускользает угрём...

Мне кажется,
Было яснее отцам,
Какою дорогой
Идти нужно нам,
Какую науку 
Вдолбить нужно нам..

Макаренко... монстр!
Сухомлинский... увы,
Не все их читали
И были правы!
Отцы обошлись
Без учёной ботвы.

Они ведь намного
Светлее, чем мы.
У них идеалы,
А верим ли мы?
Во что-нибудь светлое,
В жизни своей,
Во что-нибудь главное,
Кроме... детей?

----------


## oskar_65

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Здорово, Андрей!
Удачи тебе в Европах  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

Коллаж.

Тактика
Непременна в движении
Практики.
Эклектика.
Потамона модели
Эстетика.
Параболика
Глюк синусоиды,
Взлёта, провала
И пульса символика.
Статика.
Тоже тактика.
Перманентный Кочум"он"диван.
Акванавтика.
Сауно-пляжная, Кир"он"на грудь
Алконавтика.
Аквалангистика...

_А на базаре аллюминиевые огурцы,
А на базаре люд честной толпится.
Ох, не всегда на ласковой Руси
Могли наесться вдоволь и напиться._

Ерунда
При наличии
Тактика.
Параноика.
Жутко-сатрапного
Практика-шизоида.
Эквилибристика
Непременное качество,
Ханжество,
Мистика,
Гипнофон и софистика.
Да схоластика.
Поуистика.
_
А по реке кораблики
Шныряют повсеместно,
И пассажиры пялятся
Вокруг светло и честно.
Смешные пароходики
Чудес не обещают,
Но к водяной, однако же,
Стихии приобщают._

Фикция.
Сатисфакция.
Всем по делам
ПОДЕЛОМика.
Кода времени Live.
Гипертоника.
Экзекьюктика.
Нумизматика
Лучшая тактика.
Собирательство,
Накопительство.
Экономика.
Физиогномика.
Коза-Нострика.

_Всё же деньги решают всё.
Деньги всех пережили и на этот раз.
И живущих переживут.
Первый признак неравенства,
Призрак свободы.
Деньги - насмешка и плата за труд._

Снова тактика.
Вечная тактика.
Победители видят
На ходы вперёд.
Математика
Пища прагматика.
Изоляция.
Общность-диод.
Избирательность.
Созерцательность.
Клон-наследственность на поток.
Автоматика.
Перистальтика.
И конец.
Наконец
Итог.

_Бегут, бегут кораблики
Под ясно-майским небом,
А чайки любопытные
Покрикивают следом:
"Какие всё же странные
Бывают эти люди!
Построили кораблики
И верещат о чуде.
Водицу опасаются,
На небо лишь глазеют.
Да что с них взять, убогие!
И крыльев не имеют"._

----------


## Лайн

> "Какие всё же странные
> Бывают эти люди!


 :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Коллаж.


Здорово!!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
Осмысливаю…. :Ha: 
Пока на ощупь…:cool:
Было б быстрее,
Если бы проще….:eek:
Не надо!!!!
Попроще хватает.
Оно не шевелит, не напрягает!:wink:

----------


## overload

Я
хотел
всего
хотя,
Мне сказали - ты котях.
Ну и что,
что я котях,
я ж хотел,
всего хотя...

----------


## oskar_65

> Не надо!!!!
> Попроще хватает.
> Оно не шевелит, не напрягает!


Хотел бы я тонкую видеть черту,
Делящую надвое стих-простоту.
С одной стороны гениальность проста,
С другой, говорят, мерзостней воровства...:frown:

----------


## oskar_65

> Я
> хотел
> всего
> хотя,
> Мне сказали - ты котях.
> Ну и что,
> что я котях,
> я ж хотел,
> всего хотя...


Я по-прежнему
Хочу,
Хоть и котяхом
Молчу.
И хочу
Хотя бы,
Чтоб хотелось...
Дабы..

----------


## oskar_65

По набережным всё брожу
Легко. Без цели, без заботы.
Весенним воздухом дышу,
Смотрю на северные воды.
Слегка от кислорода пьян,
От бликов солнца одуревший...
Как зачарованный баклан,
Как перед конницею - пеший..
Осознаю воды поток...
Теченье.. кубо-километры..
И я - Му-му, совсем щенок,
Пускаю пузыри и ветры...
А то апрельский ледоход
Меня навылет прошивает..
Товарищ Нетте, пароход
И человек. И так бывает.
Я чел и у воды не зря,
Я на две трети сам - вода.
Не вопреки, а блага для..
Но замерзать... не для меня.
Я выжил потому, что мог
Себя согреть и половинку.
Умел ценить воды глоток
И уважать воды слезинку.
И страх из опыта во мне,
Что из времён дремучих..
В подкорке мелом на стене:
"Боись валов могучих!"
Вода... я разрубаю лёд,
А мне навстречу счастье-Щука:
"Ты помни кто ты есть, урод!
Потом мечтай о чём-то, сука!"
И шлёп хвостом по мордасам,
Да в глубину и темень мути..
Ну.. так и быть, решу всё сам,
А если что, помогут люди.
Я знаю, где-то есть во мне
Самец с дубиной деревянной,
Джордано, пляшущий в огне,
Войны солдатик оловянный.
Я камнем русло обрамил,
Воздвиг мосты, причалы всюду..
Но я её не покорил,
И даже пробовать не буду.
Я поброжу по берегам
Да с рыбаками выпью водки..
Течёт река.. теку я сам
Куда-то вдаль без остановки...

----------


## oskar_65

Мужчина ей сказал: Люблю!
Она ответила: Не верю!
Мужчина прорычал: Убью!
Она его назвала зверем.

Мужчина крикнул: Я сказал!
Она в ответ лишь рассмеялась.
Мужчина выхватил кинжал.
Она ничуть не испугалась.

Мужчина зачерствел, как хлеб.
Её глаза зажглись невольно.
Мужчина в ярости ослеп.
Она смеялась. Также больно.

Мужчина был готов убить.
Она была готова сдаться...
Но тут будильник стал вопить,
Пришлось обоим просыпаться..

----------


## oskar_65

> ты как?-за красных или за белых?


Красные придут, грабят... белые придут...
поглядим, кто что покажет.. без нашей сборной поболею за красоту...
а стучаться не надо.. двери завсегда открыты.. или как говорили древние персы:
ДАРВОЗ*О* УЯЙ!!!
:biggrin: :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

упс...  а хде?

----------


## oleg99

ОППА!!-Я форумы кажись попутал!!-на вкм-сообщение удалить хотел..а "шмякнул здесь(хотел строчечки добавить)-а вышло как вышло..
-пиллять!-щас опять сочинять-вспоминать!-Чёто Я тормознул..-завтра восстановим ..как-нибудь
-это-ж экспромт был..глупо будет щас повторять слово в слово:(( "звиняй" за киксу:frown:
что-й то с памятью моей стало .. :Vah:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

*oleg99*,
 Не заморачивайся, главное я видел и заценил!  :Pivo:

----------


## overload

*oskar_65*,
Ай маладца... Прямо в точку, чётко, ясно и по приколу... Люблю такие стихи.

Ты сказала мне - всё решу сама,
Я плечами дёрг - типа, хорошо...
ты сказала мне - не сходи с ума,
а с чего сходить, коль уже сошёл.

Растворилась ты в синеве ночной,
даже облачка в следе не нашлось,
звёздочка в ночи, уголёк печной...
Ну, а мне свой ум подбирать пришлось.

----------


## PAN

> Ну, а мне свой ум подбирать пришлось.


 :br: ...

----------


## oskar_65

Поэт читал стихи..
Невнятно, суетливо..
Похоже, не привык
К богеме похотливой..
Казалось бы, читай,
Раз гонорар уплачен..
Но вдруг он замолчал..
"Да он, гляди-ка, плачет!"

Средь мэтров и блядей,
Бокалов и брильянтов;
Среди циничных глаз
Немых официантов,
Как проглотивший лом,
Стоял поэт безродный,
Опущенный с небес,
Но, к сожаленью, модный.

----------


## Kliakca

> Поэт читал стихи..


 :Ok: 




> Ну, а мне свой ум подбирать пришлось.


Хороший был подшипник...:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Поэт читал стихи..
> Невнятно, суетливо..


Надеюсь, что поэт сей нереальный,
Уж больно жалок он пред стадом тупарей.
Система, знаю, душит даже невербально,
Зато всегда свобода выбора есть у людей!

----------


## PAN

> Поэт читал стихи..


 :br:  :br:  :br: ...

----------


## Black Lord

> Похоже, не привык
> К богеме похотливой..


 :br:

----------


## oleg99

*Blackmore & Jhon Lord*,
-Я знаю Вас,ребята..:wink: :Pivo: 
----------------------------------
Заказ недавно был такой..
-"Централ",..-и "Дыма над водой"...(от одного лица..)
Добрейшего всем!

----------


## oskar_65

*Эмилиану Агусту Кавальканти ди Альбукерке Мелу* - это один человек(или одно лицо :biggrin:) впрочем, как и 
*Хаким Абулькасим Мансур Хасан Фирдоуси Туси*
и Вам добрейшего :Pivo:

----------


## oleg99

> *Эмилиану Агусту Кавальканти ди Альбукерке Мелу* - это один человек(или одно лицо :biggrin:) впрочем, как и 
> *Хаким Абулькасим Мансур Хасан Фирдоуси Туси*
> и Вам добрейшего


-Да ВЫ..САТИРИК,иногда..:biggrin: :Pivo: 
-кстати,-для несведующих,Фирдоуси-Туси-
могет прозвучать.."забавно?-не правда-ли?..-Но мы то ЗНАЕМ,кто это (и в 1-ном лице))
.." А кто такие Рудаки?_:rolleyes:(невинный вопрос советского туриста,увидевшего табличку с названием улицы, в юго- восточных губерниях..периода "зрелого социализма";))

----------


## oskar_65

> ." А кто такие Рудаки?


Между прочим, центральный проспект в Душанбе, носивший имя Ленина, переименован в проспект РудакИ... 
не нечто из ряда вон выходящее, однако "комизм" ситуации в том, что само слово "проспект" теперь пишется как "хиёбОни"...
даже песенку как-то слышал из солдатского творчества со словами типа:
Там, где была улица Ленина,
Теперь "Хиёбони РудАки"...
только вот не смешно почему-то нисколечко...

----------


## oleg99

> только вот не смешно почему-то нисколечко...


-Да нет..конечно,-это можно сказать такой "Гомерический сарказм.." современности.._это просто воспоминание..с приколом
-сколько раз ловил себя на мысли,что стал "черствее,толстокожей"..в толпе роботов,бл.дей и воров..
-Но это ж,-для "общей толпы"?!!_"панцирь"..его дивизию,нельзя щас без этого..во всяком случае в столице..(да и у вас тоже наверное))
-Не,для друзей и своих пацанов-Я "хороший и свойский)))":biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> Я "хороший и свой)


и немного пушистый, надо думать...:biggrin:

нужно наверное что-нить тиснуть, раз уж.. тут уж.. так уж..

Иногда совсем
Не хочется стихов...
То есть абсолютно.
Иногда убить
За них готов..
Расстрелять прилюдно.

Что же в них такого,
В этих глупых строках?..
Минимум идей,
Максимум мороки.
Хрень и суета
В массе неумелой..
Братцы, так нельзя
Относиться к делу.

Хорошо себя
Величать поэтом,
Млея от своих
Букаффок при этом..

Вы заметили,
Критики не стало?
При КОЛИЧЕСТВЕ,
Качество пропало.

----------


## oleg99

> Что же в них такого,
> В этих глупых строках?..
> Минимум идей,
> Максимум мороки.


-Вот-вот вот!!_точно!_а ты..
Дай как Маяковский! "Вынь из под штанины"
Максимум идей,в этих строках "мнимых)))"
-------------------------------------------
Всё понятно,дискуссия удалась!!  тогда..-пойду-ка Я..пожалуй..отдыхать от суеты. :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> "Вынь из под штанины"


 :Vah:  :Vah: 
Убил..  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> Blackmore & Jhon Lord,
> -Я знаю Вас,ребята..


"Муля, не нервируй меня":biggrin:
Олежик, он и не прятался. Просто попросил Кострова сменить ник у его регистрации.
Только теперь он на другом форуме. Валдис ему целый раздел создал. "Свобода слова!"
Какая разница где писать, у юристов или программистов? Главное, что людям нравиться и его там уважают.

*oskar_65*,можно я его последний стих выложу у вас?
Если нет, то удалите, а я в свою тему выложу.

"20 лет тишины"

20 лет не знал я женщин,
20 лет ещё б не знал.
20 лет я жил спокойно,
Губ чужих не воровал.

А теперь я строю стену,
Из молчанья - пустоты.
Кто-то, видно там, на небе.
Подсказал, что это ты.

Строю стену недоверья,
Строю стену тишины,
Строю стену оглушенья,
Что бы не было войны.

Чувства спрятаны в зиндане,
Сорван блеск с усталых глаз,
Волкодавы встали в стаю,
Отреклись от блеска страз.

Заметает тополь вьюгой,
Залепляет стон души,
Стала пагубной подругой,
Тишины и пустоты.

Строю я молчанья стену,
Параллельную твоей.
Пусть смеются все в округе,
Возвращайся поскорей...

Х.А.С. 2010г.

----------


## Лев

> "Хиёбони РудАки"...


Что оскверняет русское ухо?
Слово нерусское, неаромат духа?
В другом языке нормальное русское слово
Матерно тоже звучать готово:wink:
Ахи(брат мой) в иврите звучит,
Ахуй! :Vah:  Араб брату кричит :Aga: 
Слово за словом, фраза за фразой
И между ними слова-заразы -
Сорные эти слова были б прополоты,
Не ударяли бы в голову молотом.

----------


## Markovich

*Kliakca*,

Вдруг выросла стена,
Ее я сам построил,
Давно или сейчас,
Я не заметил сам,
Как от монгольских орд,
Все то, что беспокоит
За этою стеной – 
Ко мне закрыт проход

Безденежье, болезнь,
Под той стеной в осаде,
Привычек вредных взвод,
Готовит свой подкоп
Приятели – друзья
На подступах к преграде
Все старые проблемы
Идти хотят «лоб – в – лоб»

Спасай меня, Любовь,
Спасай как тех, кто тонет
Как тех, кому капканом
Вдруг стал горящий дом,
Как опытный хирург,
Того, кто тихо стонет,
Летя на яркий свет
Сквозь черный коридор

Стена моя трещит,
Но выдержит – не рухнет
Густое безразличье
Я добавлял в цемент
За нею пережду
Пока весна наступит,
Ну а весной подует
Вновь Ветер перемен

Весною крылья вырастут
И я шагну бесстрашно
В весенний теплый ветер
Он понесет, подняв
Все выше – в поднебесье
Покажутся букашками
Мне с высоты все беды,
Что мучили меня

----------


## Kliakca

> -"Централ",..-и "Дыма над водой"...(от одного лица..)


Ревностизация централизованной туманизации??? :Vah: 


> Kliakca,
> Вдруг выросла стена,


Ой, Серёженька, мне это не грозит. 
Цемент ещё не созрел, а кирпичи не подвезли.:biggrin:

А я бы ответила по другому:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1342935.gif[/IMG]
*Не испить мне сладострастия,
С губ твоих не снять пыльцы, 
Ветер выломал запястья,
Слов любви, где только - Ты.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1357271.gif[/IMG]
*Для тебя не стану "Бывшей"
Строчкой ласковой любви.
Для тебя я стану лучшей,
Капелькой в твоей крови.
Где не будет расстояний,
Затоплю усталость дней,
Сплюну горечь расставаний,
Обними меня скорей!!!
На губах нектар остывший,
От нетронутых страстей.
Зацелуй меня под вечер,
И закрой в разлуку дверь.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1351127.gif[/IMG]

=================================
Ой.....kuku
*oskar_65*, это меня *Markovich* спровоцировал на ответ... :Oj: 
Поздравляю с 1000 постом!!!:biggrin:

Мне надоело быть "палочкой-выручалочкой". Сами разберутся, взрослые ужо, или уже, или где...

----------


## PAN

> Вы заметили,
> Критики не стало?


*oskar_65*,
 А надо???...:biggrin:

Меня иногда забрасывает на ресурсы, где поэты критикуют друг друга...
Похоже на вопящую мясорубку...
Они разбивают мечты и стремления...
Учат жить, писАть, смотреть на мир...

А здесь, хвала небесам,* в основном* диалоги, беседы, взаимная поддержка...

И вообще... Найти изьяны можно везде, хоть у Пушкина, хоть у Шекспира...
Поддержать, дать силы творить... сложнее...




> Иногда совсем
> Не хочется стихов...
> То есть абсолютно.
> Иногда убить
> За них готов..
> Расстрелять прилюдно.


Бывает и такое... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

 :br: ...

----------


## overload

Мненьице тоже есть
в тему и по размеру:
критика, как и лесть,
всем хороша... но - в меру.

----------


## Kliakca

Ой, Игорёша, вот за что я тебя так уважаю и люблю,  :Oj:  так это за твои гениальные высказывания. Всегда точно и коротко! Вот бы мне так научиться...Раньше меня Вадимыч учил краткости в высказываниях, но опять исчез, а теперь у тебя черпаю. Но не получается пока.
Так и хочется порой выговориться по полной. Можно подумать, что тут одни праведники собрались, а у самих рыльце в пушку и грехов мешок из-за спины выглядывает. :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Можно подумать,


Не суди, да не судима будешь:wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> Не суди, да не судима будешь


Лёвушка, твои перевёртыши совершенно не к место, как и наши рассуждалки в теме Оскара. Но если уж ты влез и задел опять, то я отвечу.
Не я ярлыки развешиваю! У Виталича с Нотей тоже не срослось, у Вадимыча с Николь и у многих других не срослось. И что? Это жизнь, а не виртуал! Даже модераторы не имеют право вмешиваться в чьи-то реальные жизни, а тем более развешивать ярлыки.
А некоторые получили власть и превышают свои полномочия. В своих семьях с начало разберитесь и уделите больше внимания близким, а не в чужом белье ковыряйтесь.


> И вообще... Найти изьяны можно везде, хоть у Пушкина, хоть у Шекспира...
> Поддержать, дать силы творить...


Вот чем надо заниматься в виртуале!
И вообще, прекращай меня провоцировать на разные высказывания.
Или я тебя разлюблю и будешь старым, ворчливым пердуном!

----------


## overload

Хватит, ребятки, ругаться!
Давайте лучше по нихтлирику...

----------


## Kliakca

> Давайте лучше по нихтлирику...


А не пошёл бы ты в ларёчек,
Мой любимый, Игорёчек?
Продают там "Эскимо",
Очень вкусное оно!

Так, что ли?:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Смысл понятен, в общем, дело,
ты добром сказать хотела.
Но звучит - примерно так:
-Не пошёл бы ты, .....
:smile::smile::smile:

Выражая мысли враз,
избегай опасных фраз
:tongue:

----------


## Kliakca

Одиночество, как сука!
Там такая депрессуха,
Что-то в рифме лишний сук,
Не сломать бы чей то слух.
:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> МЕНЯ НЕТ


_у дверей в "кабинет"))Я за тысячи лет.._Я давно дал обет,-никогда не являться в такой ситуации..(продолжение в оригинале_следует)..
Насть..ну зачем ты ищешь  острые"уголки" высказываний?
-тебе оно надо?:wink:
Такой харошший дэушка..!!?  :Vishenka 19:  
-"Отпусти" негативные моменты (симпатий-эмпатий-антипатий)..не отвечай слово-в слово..-ищи демократичные фразеологические обороты.. в ответ на колкости?!
  По поводу Ника,(Дип Пёрполовского))_Я так и знал..-поэтому и прикололся!_"пдости ушш" если что не таГ :flower: 
---------------------------------------------
Да..-злиться_тебе не "катит"))_ты выкупАешься..как-то "быстренько"..;)) \чисто мнение,не претендующее на истину в последней инстанции\

----------


## PAN

> И вообще, прекращай меня провоцировать на разные высказывания.


Девочка, ты мне уже давно по...

----------


## Kliakca

> _у дверей в "кабинет"))Я за тысячи лет.._Я давно дал обет,-никогда не являться в такой ситуации..


Олежик, меня нет не для всех! Для друзей я была-есть и буду много есть!


> Насть..ну зачем ты ищешь  острые"уголки" высказываний?


Часто в угол ставили наверное. Люблю в темноте, в уголочке о жизни подумать.
А если серьёзно, то "Обидно, понимаешь, да!"-так вроде говорится в фильме.:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Лёвушка, твои перевёртыши совершенно не к место


Чем отличен форум от забора?
В виртуале постоянно споры...
Напишу я на заборе: 
Настя - дура! Это горе?:rolleyes:
Что же к месту на заборе?
Что же к месту в форуме?
Пишешь ты, другие пишут -
Будто бы в затылок дышат...
Написала в обозренье -
Получаешь оборзенье :Vah: 
Сколько пишешь: ты не лезь! :Vah: 
В этом вот твоя-то спесь.
Недотрогой хочешь быть? -
Мысли в стол и... там хранить. :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Чем отличен форум от забора?


Ничем!!!
Забор можно покрасить, а на форуме подмести!
А вездесущих Львов везде хватает.

----------


## Лев

> А вездесущих Львов везде хватает.


Как и кляксающих...:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

Лёвушка, тьфу на тебя...:biggrin:
Я поехала на работу, а ты что бы прибрался в культурном доме. Флуд - это не творчество. Bay-Bay!!!kiss

----------


## Лев

> Я поехала на работу, а ты что бы прибрался в культурном доме.


Если хозяин попросит :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Всем спасибо и привет!
Пообщались, спору нет..
Оставляя всё, как есть,
И стихи и прозы жесть,
Говорю, как раньше:

М*а*йли, ЕДЕМ ДАЛЬШЕ!


Тени спешат врассыпную...
Восход
Красочный, яркий,
Таинственный...
Чёрт!
Снова и снова
В пыли колея,
Мутные звёзды,
Лошадка и.. я.
Ждём этот миг
Вдалеке от людей.
Я с нетерпением,
Лошадь... добрей..
Проще...
Похоже, ей 
Просто плевать
На вдохновенье моё,
На тетрадь,
Что наготове
Рассвет описать..
А на будильник
Ей просто нас"ать...
Мы лишь способны
Такое проспать.

----------


## Kliakca

> Оставляя всё, как есть,


А я всё же попрошу,
Удалите ка-ши-цу.
Выпила вчера с друзьями,
Вот и слов налила с ямы. :Tu:  :Oj:

----------


## oskar_65

Пора в отпуск...

Предел возможностей..
Критическая масса..
И раздражение
Стреляет произвольно
По окружающим
Осколками фугаса..
И шепчет зеркало:
"С меня довольно!"

И сны озлоблены..
Наутро боль в затылке..
Бывает, водка
Льётся бесконтрольно..
И желчь прегорькая,
И на висках прожилки..
И бьётся зеркало:
"С меня довольно!"

Не удержать в себе
Бушующее пламя..
Где ж равнодушие?..
Клубится канифольно,
И испаряется
В фекалии бедлама..
Гротеск-послание:
"С меня довольно!"

Лишь страх спасительный..
Остатки воспитанья..
И божья искорка
Мерцает сердобольно..
И остаются жить
Ягнята на закланье...
Бред-эпитафия:
"С меня довольно!"

----------


## Kliakca

Да ну вас...

----------


## Лев

> Да ну вас...


Кляксами искляксила,
Язвами изъязвила :Vah: 
А теперь "Да ну вас..." -
Выпей на ночь квас:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Удалите ка-ши-цу.


Сделай себе ши-а-цу -
Скушай манну кашицу:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> А я всё же попрошу,
> Удалите ка-ши-цу.


Как-то раз уж удалил,
Чуть расистом не прослыл...
Высказаться, право,
Все имеют право.
Выпивка не диво,
Все бываем крИвы..
Не всегда уместно,
Но хотя бы честно.

----------


## Kliakca

> Сделай себе ши-а-цу -
> Скушай манну кашицу


Сделай себе харакири,
Испытаешь счастье в мире.(там :rolleyes:)



> Как-то раз уж удалил,
> Чуть расистом не прослыл...


Удалили, не сказав.
Труд людской, как бы послав.
Нет, что б просто, попросить,
В личку что ли пригласить.
И не стала бы я больше
В тему что-то приносить.



> Ждём этот миг
> Вдалеке от людей.
> Я с нетерпением,
> Лошадь... добрей..


Бывала я три раза - там,
Теперь не лишне прибыть к нам.
Мой дом всегда откроет дверь,
Друзьям я рада, верь-не верь.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1336635.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> И сны озлоблены..
> Наутро боль в затылке..
> Бывает, водка
> Льётся бесконтрольно..


Показала ваш стих и ответ не заставил себя ждать.
Отдаю::wink:

*Тем, легче, кто с наркозом дружит,
Тот просто водкой горе глушит.
А кто не дружит - рвёт живьём!
Всё, что так грело душу днём,
А ночью нежно согревало,
Мечты, надежды, всяк бывало.
И муки во сто крат сильнее,
А рвать без водки всё ж больнее.
Но наступает день прозрения,
С колен встаём на отступление.
Приняв посланников молчанья,
Откинув все свои отчаянья,
Захочет разум примирения,
Души замёрзшей исцеления.

Желаю всем терпения!*

----------


## Black Lord

*Kliakca*, хватит уже мой прах пересыпать из баночки в баночку.

*oskar_65*, извини за опус на стих, но я не пью.
Только смайлично  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Сделай себе хара....,


Опять материшься?(хара на иврите г....):tongue: И... я не самурай.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *oskar_65*,
>  А надо???...:biggrin:
> 
> Меня иногда забрасывает на ресурсы, где поэты критикуют друг друга...
> Похоже на вопящую мясорубку...
> Они разбивают мечты и стремления...
> Учат жить, писАть, смотреть на мир...
> 
> А здесь, хвала небесам,* в основном* диалоги, беседы, взаимная поддержка...
> ...


Вполне!... :Ok:   :Aga:   :br:

----------


## oskar_65

> Вполне!..


Так-то оно так..
это я из вредности :smile:

----------


## PAN

> это я из вредности


Погоди... 
Вот разнесёт меня на полноценную лирику - тогда критикуй, дорогой... сколько душе пожелается...

А пока - только войны с тролями и короткие, как выстрел... четверостишия в ночи...

----------


## oskar_65

> Вот разнесёт меня на полноценную лирику - тогда критикуй,


Ждём-с... отточены стрелы..
Топоры и вавузелы..:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

Семь.
Я не знал, как начать,
И написал цифру Семь.
А чего продолжать,
Я не знаю совсем.

Вот, пожалуй, и всё,
Что хотел рассказать
Прежде, чем цифру Семь
На заборе писать.

***8
Просто хочется музыки тихой...
Мало значащих междометий..
Не будить до поры лихо..
С головою под плед, словно дети...

****
Хожу по джунглям каменным,
По задникам дворцов,
По кухням беломраморным,
По конурам спецов...
Сижу спиною к зрителю,
И, вроде как, и свой..
Давай фанеру, деточка,
Иди и просто пой.
Ты не кричи, пожалуйста,
Не плюйся в микрофон,
Не тыкай в мониторы им,
Не бей им о ладонь...
И будет тебе счастие,
Признание и честь
Без моего участия,
Практически.. но петь
Ты по определению
Умения уметь,
Обязан, -на, обязанно!
Под плюс работа - жесть.
Однако же встречаются
В продвинутой стране
Матёрые жестянщики..
Аааа.. даже легче мне.

----------


## PAN

> Ждём-с... отточены стрелы..
> Топоры и вавузелы..


Уел ты меня... :Ha: 
Всё...
Вынимаю из заначки потертый плащ поэта...
А то действительно - не модер поэтического уголка, а срам один...:mad:
Хоть раз в год, но надо...:biggrin:

Ща шо нибудЬ... под твои стрелы..

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*,
 Ну, хозяин, звыняй, шо не совсем лирика, но и тема соответствует...:biggrin:




> *От рифмы нежной К прозе жизни…*


Смотрю, насупившись, на мир,
На тусклое несовершенство…
Хочу туда, где ждет блаженство,
А честь зовет встряхнуть мундир,
Пригладить крылья, нимб поправить - 
И четким шагом в мир забот…
Приличный гражданин – не тот,
Кто смог себя от них избавить,
А тот, кто на горбу везёт… :Ha:

----------


## PAN

Продолжение следует...:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Так-то оно так..
> это я из вредности :smile:



Догадываемся :Ok:  ... каждый по своему :Aga: 
Рамки терпения иногда позволяют некую резиновость...но не до степени жевательной.
Всё так, как и должно быть: "Чувствуйте себя, как дома. Но не забывайте, что Вы в гостях."kuku
А главное: Хозяин-барин!:cool:

----------


## Skadi

Смотрю на мир чуть удивлённо.
Мне - с детства книгами вскормлённой -
Не удаётся перестать
С улыбкой каждый день листать! :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Ну... Не пропадать же настроению... :Ha: 

*oskar_65*,
 Оскар, принимай... 





> Оскару…


Презрев вишневые сады,
Намедни пьяные поэты
Снимали видеоряды… 
На очень пошлые сюжеты…

Куда, блин, Пушкину до них – 
Там что ни стих, то гимн Плейбою …
Что ни сюжет – готовый стих…
И нырк… Как в омут… С головою…

Все ржали, корчились смеясь,
Сюжеты на Ютуб качали…
А напоследок, помолясь, 
Друг другу «Оскара» вручали…

Друже... :br: ...

(С натуры... :Aga: )

----------


## Kliakca

:mad::mad::mad: :smile::wink::rolleyes: :Ha: kuku :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Продолжим, пока несёт???...:biggrin:

Теперь о серьезном...
Игорю, к тому же Овер... :br: 




> 1949 г.


Поэта Астова,
(Наглого, орастого…)
Били на радио…
Каждый был рад его 
Пнуть разочек
В районе почек…

А нечего было
Рыжему дебилу
Орать на весь мир,
В советский эфир
Про Сталина мать…
Сам дурак... Б..ть… :Ha:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*PAN*,
 Ого!? :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> PAN,
>  Ого!?


_Согласна :wink::biggrin:_

----------


## PAN

> Ого!?


Угу...:biggrin:

Ну, и напоследок, иначе Оскар погонит меня из темы... :Ha: 
(Кстати - лирику (потом...) я здесь показывать не буду... По старой традиции пойду к Наташе Годуновой - буду петь у неё под окнами, благо она разрешает и ничем из тех окон не кидается...:biggrin:) 

Поэту на большую букву *«Х»*

Прощай,
*Голохвастов* современнос*ТИ*…
Буковки «*Е*» и «*ТИ*»
Вполне отражают суть…
Забудешься… как нибудь… :Ha:

----------


## oskar_65

> Смотрю, насупившись, на мир,
> На тусклое несовершенство…
> Хочу туда, где ждет блаженство,
> А честь зовет встряхнуть мундир,
> Пригладить крылья, нимб поправить - 
> И четким шагом в мир забот…
> Приличный гражданин – не тот,
> Кто смог себя от них избавить,
> А тот, кто на горбу везёт…


 :Ok: 

Примерно так и сформулировал бы жизни кредо... 
Примерно так оно и есть...
Примерно...
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

> А напоследок, помолясь, 
> Друг другу «Оскара» вручали…





> (С натуры..


 :Vah: 

Дык... эволюция: поэт - вино - клубничка..:rolleyes:
А не поделишься, друг, ссылочкою.. в личку?:wink::biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> А главное: Хозяин-барин!


Ужель иронию я слышу в слове добром...:wink:
Не барин, ваш слуга покорный.
 :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

И...
Спасибо всем, друзья, кто поучаствовал в теме и был очевидцем... пожалуй, дебюта Павла PANа..  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Хуш омадед!

и...
едем да...
ещё сырое... как трепещущаяся рыбка.. 
ещё горячее... как хлеб из печки..

Она опять пьяна..
Покуда веселится..
И в стопочках до дна
Потребность разрядиться..

Она опять пьяна..
Насмешливо-болтлива..
Она его жена,
А он.. он терпеливый.

Она опять пьяна..
Танцует и заводит..
Компании душа..
Но ночь всегда приходит.

А ночью, может быть,
Ей снова станет худо..
От принципа платить,
Особенно за чудо..

От выплеснутых чувств,
Растраченных эмоций..
А он.. разбит и пуст..
Набор дежурных опций..

Она опять пьяна..
Он спать её уложит..
Укроет, как дитя,
И аспирин предложит..

Она его жена.
И он её не судит.
Она опять пьяна,
А он.. Он просто любит.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Она его жена.
> И он её не судит.
> Она опять пьяна,
> А он.. Он просто любит.


Замечательно!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Ладно, пусть всё остаётся, как есть..
Не переделать.. нет сил и желанья..
Тихим ручьём пробирается _весть_
В дебри и массы,
В тела и сознанья...

Первое слово всегда старикам.
Долго и скучно, но необходимо.
Если ж им нечего высказать нам,
Как-то тревожно..
Неверье _вестимо._

Если они, заходясь в нищете,
Вдруг, замыкаясь, молчат нелюдимо..
_Весточка_ - ветер.. вода в решете -
Распространяется
Неудержимо.

Если их дети и внуки вослед
Тянут суму в поколениях пьяно...
_Вестница_ горькая помнит завет,
Крайняя капля
На донце стакана.

Как замолкают эпохи умы,
Временщиками затёртые тушью..
_Весть_ обретает огранку, черты
Ясные, чёткие -
"Братья, к оружью!"

Ведомо, видано, выстраданно,
Как терпелив человечище Русский...
Только дышать не даёт вороньё,
_Вестники_ чёрные
Бунта по-русски.

Не было, нет середины для нас..
Либо монархия, либо же.. хунта.
В воздухе что-то такое сейчас...
Чуешь _предвестие_
Русского Бунта?

Или, как часто бывало, лишь Пшик..
Треск и насмешка промокшей петарды..
_Весть_ - только шёпот.. пока что не крик...
Герц где-то 6.
Это уровень Правды.

----------


## PAN

> Герц где-то 6.


 :br: ...

----------


## smychok

> Весть - только шёпот.. пока что не крик...
> Герц где-то 6.
> Это уровень Правды.


Совсем не слышно(((

----------


## oskar_65

Грустно
Быть непонятым.
Непринятым.
Неоправданным.
Нетранспортабельным.
Пусто,
За накрытым столом
Никого.
Ну и ладно.
Не впервой, чай.
Отнюдь не впервой.
Но досадно.

Ты ушла
В мир высоких людей,
И тебя заприметили.
Потрепали за щёчку,
Букетом пометили.
Не гордись.
Самый важный рефлекс
Не привит,
Не готов.
Слишком много вверху
Ястребиных когтей.
И готовых плевок
Растереть каблуков.

Грустно.
Но окопы мои
В полный профиль.
Поближе к земле
Пережду.
Перепью.
И уж точно переварю.

----------


## smychok

> Пусто,
> За накрытым столом
> Никого.
> Ну и ладно.
> Не впервой, чай.
> Отнюдь не впервой.
> Но досадно.


Как никого за столом??? Мы тута!!! :Pivo:  :br:  Так что всё перепьём, но только в хорошей дружной компании!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Ты ушла
> В мир высоких людей,





> Слишком много вверху
> Ястребиных когтей.





> Пережду.
> Перепью.
> И уж точно переварю.


 :Ok: aga:: :flower: 

Примерила чужую жизнь,
Поверила, что по размеру.
Среди других «полубогинь»
Вдруг потеряла шага меру.
Потом искала направленье,  
Кому нужней, кто не толкнёт.
Всемирное есть тяготенье,
Быть может ей и повезёт. :Tu:

----------


## oskar_65

> Всемирное есть тяготенье,
> Быть может ей и повезёт.


 :flower: 

Быть может, повезёт..
Однажды
Земля притянет
Голодом и жаждой.
И встреча будет 
Не в крутом пике,
И не охотника силке..
Не в кандалах
И не в борделе..
А...
Знаешь, по..
На самом деле.

----------


## oskar_65

Отдушина..
Раковина рака
Отшельника..
Мои катакомбы
И выход на свет..
Всем привет!
Я счастлив, что в ваш
Затесался кружок,
И мрачный завёл
Уголок-пив-ларёк..
Смазаны лыжи,
Пора, брат, пора..
Зацепить ещё лето..
Пока.
Досвидос, типа..
Всем настроения
Летнего и везения!
Радуйте близких,
Любите родных,
И отдохните.. на раз..
Если есть сие
В планах у вас.

----------


## Валерьевна

> И отдохните.. на раз..
> Если есть сие
> В планах у вас.


 :Ok:  :Aga: 
УРА!!!  :Vah:  ВСЕ В ОТПУСК!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1403778m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Не люблю расставания.
За слёзы, за горечь утрат.
Не люблю расставания
за с грустностью кинутый взгяд,

Не люблю расставания,
прощальную грустную речь,
не люблю расставания
за то, что короче всех встреч,

Делят нас расстояния,
недосказанность, недолюбовь...

Я люблю расставания -
это способ увидеться вновь.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не люблю расставания.





> Я люблю расставания -


Расставание - 
грань расстояния, 
до части тебя, что тобой была ранее……
Ожидание - 
смета скитания, 
для части тебя, что тобой была ранее…
Испытание - 
доля страдания,
без части тебя, что тобой была ранее…
Воссоздание - 
тема встречания,
с той частью тебя, что тобой была ранее……

----------


## oskar_65

Ты уносишь частицу меня,
Я частицу тебя оставляю.
Самолёты твои, поезда
Снова время моё обгоняют.

Я в разлуке как буд-то не жив,
Не дышу полной грудью на воле,
Я играю дороги мотив,
Но и только. по нотам. не боле.

Я устал от дорог
И устал расходиться.
До поезда 20 минут,
Удавиться,
Как медленно время!
Какая фермата
Неловкая, нудная,
Хоть бы поплакать..
Но слёзы, увы,
Пересохли давно,
Разлука в разлуке,
Не всё ли равно,
На разных концах
Беспредельной страны,
В одной ли постели,
Но также чужды?

Расставание как неизбежное зло,
Мы умеем грустить, расставаясь,
И, наверное, нам повезло..
Не грустите, мадам, улыбайтесь!

----------


## Skadi

> Я устал от дорог
> И устал расходиться





> Ты уносишь частицу меня,
> Я частицу тебя оставляю


Именно так! Созвучно мне  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Как с недавних пор у нас
На реке маячит буй...
Солнце светит в левый глаз,
В кишлаке гуляет ТУЙ*.

Просто ломятся столы,
Кушай, пей, пляши, кайфуй!
Как карн*а*и* тяжелы,
Ан, работай, лабух, дуй!

Заходи и стар, и млад,
С нами веселись, пируй!
Покажи на что горазд,
И в весельи не сачкуй!

Плов, шурпо, жаркое, дичь -
Что по нраву, то и жуй.
Подготовь достойный спич,
Так, на случай подстрахуй.

Видишь, сколько стариков
Поглощают рататуй,
Самбусу и ош-палов*..
"Самый молодой, банкуй!

Раньше было хорошо..
Раньше был вратарь Пильгуй.
И маячило ещё..
А теперь маячит буй!"

Вон стоит Ра*и*с* в парче,
Он здесь главный, посмакуй,
Как богат достойный чел..
Но его ты не кантуй!

Слишком долго не смотри..
Где попало нос* не плюй!
Вон столы, иди пожри,
Набухайся и танцуй.

Зажигает ракос*а**,
Дюжина косичек-струй..
Артистичная коза..
Деньги под ток*и** ей суй.

Или прямо в руки дай.
Если сможешь, поцелуй,
Если можешь, зажигай,
Только в рамках, не дуркуй!

Здесь тебе не просто так!
Всё продумано - Фэн-шуй!
Это знаковый кишлак,
У него есть даже буй!

Я пойду встречать гостей,
Ты всё понял? не блатуй!
Здесь продвинутые все,
Всё хай-тэк, не только буй!

Если буя нет у вас,
Будь мужчиной, не ревнуй!
Должен чистым быть джар*а*ст*,
Руки, плов, река и буй!


**ТУЙ*  -  свадьба
**КарнАй*  - большая дудка с характерным звуком, этакая гигантская вувузела.
**Ош-палОв*  -  плов.
**РаИс*  - (здесь) хозяин.
**Нос*  - нас, насвай, носовой... курительный порошок разных оттенков зелёного цвета, приготовленный на основе табака. Курят, закладывая щепотку под язык, и минут через несколько сплёвывают.
**РакосА*  -  танцовщица.
**ТокИ*  - тюбетейка.
**ДжарАст*  - (жарг.)... хм.. кишки-какашки-требуха.. словом, внутренности.. всё, что можно вывернуть наизнанку и порвать...
но здесь слову "джараст" автор самовольно хотел придать несколько иной смысл... "внутренний мир", если позволите..:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Опять он повис надо мною..
ГЛАЗ.
Опять я хожу под прицелом.
Я снова ищу себя,
В тысячный раз
Следы посыпая пеплом.

Я вижу патроны в обоймах глаз,
Сердечники пуль негатива..
Я чувствую глум
Снайпер*о*в сейчас,
И строки ложатся криво.

Я вижу лучи
Из ай-пи амбразур,
Молчания главный калибр..
И вновь, неразумный,
Лечу на грозу,
На газы у речки Ипр.

А ГЛАЗ смотрит в спину,
Причём всегда..
Оглядка что зуд нестерпимый..
Моё наваждение
И беда,
Уж лучше бы выстрел
Правдивый.

----------


## oskar_65

Наступает момент
И кончается путь.
Ты во времени больше не нужен.
Ты войдёшь в коридор -
Одиночество-грусть -
Словно ослик грехами нагружен.

Здесь измерят тебя,
Взвесят, вытащат мозг..
И, возможно, признают негодным.
И тогда, заступая 
За дальний порог,
Ты вернёшься
Пустым и холодным.

Если свет впереди
Ослепительно бел
Словно девы наряд подвенечный,
Значит, ты заслужил,
Заработал, сумел.
Оставайся,
Отныне ты Вечный.

----------


## oskar_65

Притихло лето,
Поприжало хвост..
Да и действительно,
Ну сколько можно?
За осень близкую
Я поднимаю тост,
Но так, с оглядкою,
Довольно осторожно.

Я рвался в лето
И настиг его
В лесных пожарах,
Выжженных угодьях...
И это выше
Разуменья моего:
Страна горит.
Страна в лохмотьях.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Страна горит.
> Страна в лохмотьях.


Сильно! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Алла и Александр*,
 Спасибо! :flower: 
ну и соответственно  :Pivo: 


*СКАЗКА.*
для неверящих в сказки.
об Ивашке и Парашке, и о Мышке, так и оставшейся непонятой.

Маленькая Мышка
Перегрызла провод.
Провод телефонный -
Тряпошная медь..
И не смог Ивашка
Дозвониться в город
В час, когда усадьба
Начала гореть.

И в итоге пламя
Поглотило виллу,
Кухню и беседку,
Новенький гараж,
Мебель и картины,
Норку и шиншиллу,
Акции и деньги,
И брильянты даж.

Но Ивашка спасся,
Выскочив в исподнем
Из почти под крышей
Узкого окна;
И стоял, потерян,
На ветру холодном,
А в траве сидела
Рядышком она -

Маленькая Мышка,
Чистила мордашку,
Лапками смывая
Пепелища гарь..
И внезапно жалость
Пробрала Ивашку:
"Надо ж, уцелела
Маленькая тварь!

Не твоя ли норка
Где-то в кабинете
Рядом с телефонным
Кабелем была?"
"Извини, хозяин,
Проводочки эти,
Бес меня попутал,
Перегрызла я.

Ты же все продукты
Прятал в холодило
Или за стерильность
Толстого стекла.
Даже сущей крошки,
Капелюшки жира
Не перепадало
С твоего стола!

Я то уважала
Деньги и бумаги,
Дорогие шмотки
И картины тож..
Извини, так вышло,
С голодухи, барин,
И не то, что провод,
Сам перегрызёшь!"

Но Ивашка, к счастью,
Грызуна не понял,
Слёзы умиленья
Застилали взор...
"Ничего, малышка!
Главное - сегодня
Выжили в пожаре!
Остальное - вздор!

Я теперь лишь вижу,
Как же одиноко
Было мне в хоромах
За глухой стеной.
Как же я с другими
Поступал жестоко,
Как большие боссы
Пользовались мной..

Бог не сдал, а значит,
Не достанусь свиньям!
Кто не понял знака,
Тот и вправду слеп.
Заново отстроюсь,
По-крестьянски, чинно,
Заведу корову,
Буду сеять хлеб!

Заживу по чести,
По уму и вере.
У земли и люди
Проще и чисты...
А тебе спасибо!
Нет.. на самом деле!
Даже если провод
Перегрызла ты."

Так оно и сталось:
Вскорости Ивашка
Справил новоселье
В новенькой избе.
Да жену младую
Именем Парашка,
Красоты изрядной,
В дом привёл к себе.

И они зажили
Счастливо и сладко.
Сеял хлеб Ивашка,
И сирень цвела..
А жена по дому
Так блюла порядок,
Ну и первым делом
Мышку извела.

Погрустил Ивашка,
А куда деваться?
Схоронил в садочке
Маленькую Мышь.
Тут такое дело..
С каждым может статься..
С жинкой молодою
Аль кого сравнишь?

Вот и сказка наша
Кончилась, ребята.
Напоследок только
Хочется сказать -
Чтоб поступки ваши
Не судить двояко,
Постарайтесь провод
Не перегрызать.

Даже если счастье
Принесёт в итоге
Некое деянье
Невесть для кого,
Знайте, существует
У любой дороги
Два конца, кто знает,
Где добро, где зло?

----------


## Markovich

Oskar 65, очаровательная сказка получилась и с каким глубоким смыслом!
Очень нравится!

----------


## oskar_65

Холодно.
Кто-нибудь!
Что ж так внезапно
Ночь наступает в восемь..
Ветер-рвач,
И по темечку жёлудь..
Больно, Осень!
Ты ли это опять объявилась
Да без приглашения..
Ощущение,
Что глумишься
Местами и вдруг..
Или зонт вырывая из рук..

Надышаться..
100 процентная влажность..
Ну да,
100 процентная.. це же
Вода!
Земноводное я..
Когда осень моя
Чересчур уж слезлива..
Стою
Охладевший и мокрый,
Ловлю
Твои слёзы в ладонь..
Успокойся,
Хотя б ненадолго,
А то разлюблю..

Ты не веришь мне,
Знаю,
И не приглашаю
На танец... пока
Ты юнна ещё и 
Шебутна..
И каракули не разобрать,
Что пытаешься ты рассказать?
Партитуру осеннего дня?
Этот блюз слишком медленный
Для меня..

Вот ведь.. Осень,
Засранка.. люблю!
Только ноги тебе отдавлю..
Потерпи,
Я ведь тоже терплю..
По крупицам дыханье ловлю..
И ресничку тайком подберу..
И у старой знакомой сосны
Отпечаток солёной волны..
Неогранку ночного стишка..
Двойку первую из дневника..
Нотр-Дам и усмешки химер..
Я не просто гурман.
Парфюмер.
Ваш покорный слуга..
Сколько лет
Словно пазл собираю букет;
И как джинна в бутылке держу;
Иногда выпуская, пишу
Вот такую осеннюю чушь..
Ты читаешь, владычица душ.
Одиноких
По определению душ..
Ты читаешь.
И одобряешь..
И пусть ерунда,
Но во славу тебя..
Ты ещё так глупа,
Sole Осень.

----------


## oskar_65

Колючий нрав,
Да просто бес вселился.
Её 16-ый
ДР вчера случился.
Теперь она
Получит паспорт
Красный,
А я устал
И выгляжу ужасно.
Но ремешок
Сорвал с крючка
Привычно,
И отходил
Мартышку, как обычно,
Когда борзеть
Дочурка начинала,
Мамулечке
Хамила и кричала.
И будет так,
Пока не поумнеет.
Ремень - не довод,
Но внушить умеет.
Хай бродит кровь,
Хай плещутся гормоны,
А у родителей,
Мой друг,
Свои резоны.
Свои глаза,
Сердца
В насущных муках.
Своя любовь
И ремешок на брюках.
Хотел, чтоб был
Путёвым
Свет в окошке,
Вот и хлобучил.
Иногда. Не больше.
И доча выросла
Хорошей, непорочной.
Я это чувствую,
Да что там,
Знаю точно.

----------


## overload

Душа
отстрелялась
и вновь
затвор возвращается
в третью позицию.

И - ша!...
нагулялась?
И кровь,
наигравшись, ломается
разными лицами.

Иль нет?
И опять носит душу
по краю
огрызочков скомками?...

Валет
кроет даму надушенную
крымским маем
и долларом с курсами громкими.

Вчера
умилялись
и кровь,
как неба кусочек,
ложилась на лица...

Нихера...
Повлюблялись,
и вновь - 
"не думай о дочках,
тупица...".

----------


## PAN

Оба...  :Ok: 

Оторопь от третьего плана...

Поклон... (сиречь респект...)))

----------


## Валерьевна

> осень моя


 :flower: 

*В*оинственно? Нет, это же не зима,
*О*сень таинственно в город пришла,
*Т*ак же он зелен, солнечен, жарок,

*И* даже дождь - ещё, как подарок,

*О*смысливаю? Нет, это ж не старость,
*С*ередина только, половина – осталась,
*Е*щё много смогу, решу, намечтаю,
*Н*а развилке стою, снова путь выбираю…
П*Ь*ю уже не глотками – по каплям цежу,

*М*оросящим дождём, осень чертит межу,
*О*тпуская ошибки, паутинки проблем, 
*Я*, как прежде осенью, жду перемен…

----------


## oskar_65

Хорошо, когда друзья заходят..
Мы всё реже ходим в гости просто так..
А когда стихи с собой приносят,
На душе, уж извините.. всё ништяк! :smile:


едем дальше..
*Добавлено через 12 минут*
На крыльях буревестника летал
Над океаном штормовым..
Я был настолько слаб и мал,
Что он меня не замечал..
Над океаном штормовым..
Закрылки стали леденеть,
И лайнер рухнул в непогоду..
И жёсткою была вода и смерть
Почти что 200 душ народу..
Кого-то выбросило нАверх,
Они и прОжили чуть дольше..
Их шансы были - курам на смех,
С жилетом не намного больше..
Над океаном штормовым..
Я был при этом, правда, птицей..
И мог всего лишь наблюдать..
Как это здорово - летать!

----------


## oskar_65

Не пришло ещё время для песен.
И, возможно, не скоро придёт.
Я в весельи уже и не весел,
И грустить что-то тоже не прёт.

Созерцанье дрейфующей льдины..
Генеральная пауза-блюз..
Я на чёрном рисую картины
Чёрной ваксой и сам их боюсь.

Я копаюсь в исподнем сознанья..
Я на минус ушёл от ноля..
Перепачканый угольной сажей
Старый снимок, протрите меня!

Не стихи, но рифмуются вместе
Окончания избранных слов;
На заказ, на мелодию тексты..
А в итоге - морковка-любоФФь..

Я старался быть верным и честным,
Но заведомо был не готов...
Ты прости, настоящие песни
Не из текстов, мой друг. Из стихов.

----------


## oskar_65

Снова носят
По свету ветра
Как былинку.
Снова в путь
Собираться пора
На чужбинку.

Где ж ты звёздочка
Ранняя, где
Запропала?
Как же много
Сказать бы тебе..
Как же мало..

За тяжёлыми
Тучами ночь
Прячет тайну.
Ухожу, не бужу
Никого
Спозаранку.

Наши речи
И вирши, увы,
Мало значат.
Как же много их
Слышала ты,
Как же.. плача..

Я уеду и снова вернусь
Через время.
Через край, где кончается Русь
На коленях.

Мимо чистеньких финнов,
И пасмурных шведов,
Мимо немцев путёвых,
Безбашенных сербов...

Все дороги ведут на Неву.
Я вернусь в золотую Москву.
Я вернусь на Кубань и в Сибирь,
В этот, было утраченный мир...

И прибьёт
Как былинку меня
Тёплый ветер
К родному порогу -
Живи!

Здравствуй, звёздочка,
Здравствуй, родная!

----------


## oskar_65

Они спустились к дорогой машине,
Красивая, ухоженная пара.
Но наблюдатель мог легко заметить
Пантеру, что меж ними пробежала.

Как дверь открыл..
Как внутрь она садилась..
Сама идиллия немного напрягала.
Живут же люди.. 
Как собака с кошкой..
Красивая, ухоженная пара.

----------


## oskar_65

И запылились барабаны...
Так глупо и банально
Покрылись пылью барабаны...

Она колонки покрывает,
Шнуры и пульт..
Она железо жрёт..
Никто здесь больше не лабает,
Никто здесь больше не поёт.

Покинутая точка.
Коридоры...
Не прозвучит здесь больше рок-н-ролл.
Покинутая точка..
Люди-воры
Придут - растащат
И прощай..
Позор.

Я ухожу, и я последний,
Я продержался сколько мог.
Уехал гитарист намедни,
Олег и Пашка, и Витёк.

Все подались за новой жизнью,
За Мирной жизнью, так сказать..
Когда на улицах стреляют,
И не добраться,
Как лабать?

Бывают разными руины..
Разруха, как по жизни крест.
Казалось бы, пиши картины!
Но мы ушли из этих мест.

Последний раз дохнула бочка,
И обречённо звякнул хэт..
Реал... покинутая точка.
Мечты... 
Забудь, их больше нет.

----------


## oskar_65

Ночью вышли на шоссе,
Выкопали ямку
Под обочиной в песке,
Уложив болванку,
Примотали на бочок
Тол и си-четыре,
Детонатора шнурок
Подвели к мобиле.
Два ведра гвоздей-болтов,
Всякого металла,
И фугас почти готов..
Между тем, светало..
Да послышались вдали
Низкие моторы.
Потихоньку отошли
Чуть повыше в горы.
И колонна поднялась
В перекрестье цейса,
И, конечно, нарвалась..
А куда ей деться?!..

Кровь и смерть,
Тоска и боль
Несоизмеримы
С человечностью любой,
Все понятья мнимы!
Если впору отскребать
Братана с брезента..
Если ран не сосчитать..
Если на фрагменты..

Страх и шок..
Спустилась мгла
С ледников небесных..
Не кончается война
Слабых против честных -
Мясо..
что вожди едят
Из одной тарелки;
Злато-серебро кроят
По Иуды мерке..
"Пусть всегда идёт война -
Дело для Мужчины",
Но и здесь, на злобу дня,
Все понятья мнимы!

Не война.
Не жизнь.
Не смерть.
Не вожди.
Не вера.
Не мужчины
И не честь.
Остальное верно.

Верно то, что брат погиб
Ни за х** собачий.
Верно то, что не забыт.
И ответит каждый.

----------


## Skadi

> Не война.
> Не жизнь.
> Не смерть.
> Не вожди.
> Не вера.
> Не мужчины
> И не честь.
> Остальное верно...
> Верно то...
> ... ответит каждый.


 :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, Оля, за цветочек!  :flower: 
Спасибо всем, кто здесь был, но пива не пил. :smile:


а на дворе всё осень мутит.. жаль мало времени .. не надышаться, не напиться..


Аллеи мрачные.. окно..
Кленовый лист.. один на свете.
Я знаю, ждут меня давно
Накрытый стол, жена и дети...

Стою.. и слышу в кронах дождь..
Шаман и гуру.. и насмешник:
"Ступай же!.. всё равно уйдёшь!..
Ты слишком жив, мой друг сердешный..

Ступай к жене, покуда срок...
Расти детей, покуда время..
И напиши хоть пару строк
Про лист кленовый.. чем не тема?"

----------


## Kliakca

> Спасибо всем, кто здесь был, но пива не пил.


[IMG]http://*********ru/1887122.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

:Vah: :rolleyes: :Ok:  :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1882005.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Аллеи мрачные.. окно..
> Кленовый лист.. один на свете.
> .....................................
> ...............................................
> 
> Стою.. и слышу в кронах дождь..
> Шаман и гуру..


 :Ok: 

Странно так... Обычно осень мне так легко пишется, а вот в данное время никак.
Но как мне ею дышится! Просто, легко, с дождливой дрожью где-то внутри!
... читаю Ваши такие простые строки и опять вдыхаю осень.:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Обычно осень мне так легко пишется, а вот в данное время никак.


Значит оно копится где-то внутри и ждёт своего часа... :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Когда молчание становится невыносимым,
Когда густеет кровь и холодно в душе,
Одно лишь место есть..
Мой огонёк неугасимый.
И я к нему иду
Согреться и.. вообще..
Испить вина, встряхнуться,
Окунуться..
Былое вспомнить и пустить слезу
По временам, 
Куда уж не вернуться...
По людям.. по музону.. карасю.

----------


## Kliakca

> Когда молчание становится невыносимым,


Как же я соскучилась по стихам, а времени совсем нет...

----------


## oskar_65

> Как же я соскучилась по стихам


То же самое.
что-то клюёт, но не более... 
хотя бы..

Поклёвки.

Стих должен течь, как вода.
Как Pink Floyd
Из хороших колонок.
Пусть водопад - не беда.
Пусть глоток,
Пусть как капелька звОнок.

Стих должен литься рекой.
Абсолют
В запотевшем графине.
Стопка за строфочкой...
- Стой!
- Не сегодня.
Рифмуется ныне.

****
В воздухе летнем
Пушинки парили
Белыми стайками,
Белыми чайками..
Словно дразнили..
Малютки пушинки
Были загадочно
Самодостаточны.

Им казалось:
Весь мир у ног!
Им казалось,
Что счастье вечно.
Для того их
И создал Бог -
Лишь для счастия.
Так... человечно.

****
Ясные, как солнышки глаза,
А ночь темным-темна...
Странная холодная звезда
И наши имена..

И костра погасшего угли..
Есенинская "мреть"..
Мы хотели жить, но предпочли
В разлуке умереть.

----------


## Laurita

> Аллеи мрачные.. окно..
> Кленовый лист.. один на свете.
> Я знаю, ждут меня давно
> Накрытый стол, жена и дети...


Красивое высказывание. Спасибо, тронуло.

----------


## Skadi

> А ночь темным-темна...
> Странная холодная звезда
> И наши имена..
> И костра погасшего угли.. 
> Есенинская "мреть"..


Оскар, Ваши стихи откликнулись, а память вернула эпизод жизни из совсем недавнего прошлого...
Спасибо! За Есенина - особо  :Thank You2:

----------


## oskar_65

*Laurita*,
Добро пожаловать!
 :flower: 






> Оскар, Ваши стихи


А Ваша вежливость, Ольга Ивановна, переходит всяческие границы..
На сей раз Вас извиняет только то, что Вы являетесь землячкой Сергея Есенина! :Derisive: 
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> А Ваша вежливость, Ольга Ивановна, переходит всяческие границы..


Оскар, прости... :Oj:   :Blush2:  *Ты* же знаешь, что я обожаю *твои* стихи!  :Drag 03: 




> землячкой Сергея Есенина!


Спасибо Серёге! Да простит он мне эту фамильярность  :Ignat 01:

----------


## oskar_65

Ну вот, другое дело..
Спасибо тебе, Оля!

----------


## Skadi

> _Для того их
> И создал Бог -
> Лишь для счастия.
> Так... человечно._


 :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Век twenty первый,
Поменялось,
Под-fotoshop-илось,
Помялось
Выраженье лиц и глаз.
Иным стал взгляд народа
Малость,
Чужим и жадным.
Непохожи мы на нас.

Я вижу лишь на стадионах
Здоровых, искренних людей.
Я знаю, как оно в погонах,
Богему видел и блядей.

Я помню поколенье Sixty,
Я знал их песни наизусть.
И Первомай, и даже сиськи,
Что в первый раз пощупал чуть.

Теперь я старый параноик,
И вижу в лицах флаг с-Ша,
А где-то там, в лесах-зимовьях
Таится русская душа.

Хотел бы я забить с прибором,
Быть может, но мешает "бы".
Строка да струны перебором
Остались только для борьбы.

Comeback - вперёд, к шестидесятым
Здоровых, искренних друзей!
Нет, не в культуре перстень с ядом,
Но в отношениях людей.

Хочу, чтоб вновь меня ценили
И уважали на веку
Не за мошну или мошонку,
За совесть и за доброту.

----------


## Laurita

Ого-го  :Blink:  Нихт цензура. :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*,  :Ok: ...




> Нихт цензура.


Проверено. Допущено к публикации... :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oskar_65*, 
 :Ok:  



> Хочу, чтоб вновь меня ценили
> И уважали на веку
> Не за мошну или мошонку,
> За совесть и за доброту.

----------


## Skadi

> Век twenty первый


_Оскар, каждая строка - правда! Всё так и было, и есть. 
Показала мужу (он тоже пишет стихи, хоть и редко).
Его ответ: 'Как по душам поговорил'.
А после этих строк





 Сообщение от oskar_65


Я помню...
И Первомай, и даже сиськи,
Что в первый раз пощупал чуть.


рассмеялся и сказал: 'Я тоже это помню'...
Просил передать вот этот смайлик 
А от меня - вот этот_

----------


## PAN

> рассмеялся и сказал: 'Я тоже это помню'...


А как такое забудешь...)))

----------


## Skadi

> А как такое забудешь...)))


Как и....всё остальное.... :Blush2:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо вам, братья и сестры!
Спасибо начальству за 



> Допущено к публикации


 :Grin: 
действительно, приятно и небезразлично ваше мнение.
и хотя мне самому иногда бывает стыдно за подобное.. повторюсь

Ловлю себя на мысли,
Что отдаляюсь от народа,
От воли, крепкого словца...
Прошу прощенья, дорогие,
За словеса такого рода,
Но прятать не хочу лица.


*Skadi*, 
Оля, мужу респект и... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Самые давние,
Самые старые,
Точно такие, как я,
Люди находятся,
Люди... буквальные -
Школьные наши друзья.

Длинный с Алёнкой,
Максим и Руслан,
Босс и Солоха,
И Марочка-сан,
Гуля и Лиля,
Джамшед и Санёк,
Радик и Миша,
И Лена-Майкоп,
Ира, Андрей,
И Фуражкин Андрюха,
Юра и Лена в Москве,
Но ни слуху..

Где остальные
Блуждают, Бог весть,
Главное, всё-таки
Мы ещё есть!
Юные, светлые,
Как и тогда..
"В" мой восьмой
И десятый мой "А".

----------


## oskar_65

Текст попсовой песни.

Скажи, ведь снятся сны..
В изобильи лета,
Обманчиво нежны,
Празднично одеты...
Сны - половина жизни.
Может, лучшая из двух.

Скажи, скажи Люблю,
Это ведь так просто.
А я тебе спою,
Если будет в слове
Стих - половина песни.
Может, лучшая из двух.

А ты не спи.
А ты люби.

Смотри, с небес звезда
Падает, сгорая.
В ответе ль небеса
За твои желанья?
Love - всё, что тебе нужно.
All you need - Любовь.

А ты не спи.
А ты люби.

----------


## oskar_65

Текст рОковой песни.

Мы в ночь уходим.
И вечно бродим
Там, где другие
Носа не кажут.
Тати  упруги,
Кожа - кольчуга,
Роспись на теле
Многое скажет
Тем, кто на страже всегда.
В Ад охраняя врата.

Ночь гложет кости.
Вой на погосте.
Неравнодушны
Дикие псы.
Волк - это хищник.
Пёс же насильник.
Их власть реальна
В эти часы.
Все в стороне, кроме нас.
Жизни нутро без прикрас.

----------


## oskar_65

Текст песни о любви.

Пой, девочка, пой родная.
Пой грустную песнь свою.
Я буду любить, я знаю,
Вовеки тебя одну.

Есть много красивых песен любви,
Но незачем нам чужие слова.
И нити мелодий тоже свои
Пребудут с нами всегда.

Я выстрою дом просторный
У русла большой реки,
И птиц полевых задорных
Мы будем кормить с руки.

Есть звёзды, я знаю, нет им числа.
Но нам никчему чужая звезда.
Лишь лёгкая лодка и два весла,
Как ты и я навсегда.

Плачь, девочка, плачь от грусти,
И слёз не скрывай своих.
Я буду жалеть о чувстве
Большом, но не для двоих.

Есть люди, я знаю, Бог им судья.
Но нам не пример чужая судьба.
И даже под небом судного дня
Я буду любить тебя.

----------


## oskar_65

Казалось,
Я знаю о времени что-то..
Достаточно для того,
Чтоб под него не ложиться,
И не страшиться его.

Казалось,
Всё просто и прямо -
Игла, бесконечная нить..
И можно
Запомнить местами,
Фрагменты хранить и любить.

Линейность
Движенья иголки..
Цикличность - возврат и стежок..
Как образ
Сойдёт для подкорки
На время.. но знанию - срок.

Казалось,
Должна быть привязка,
Своя, субъективная часть
Единого,
Вечного Нечто..
Но время.. ему наплевать!

Граната
Влетела в оконце,
Попрыгала и замерла..
И холодно
Стало на Солнце,
И остановилась Земля..

Казалось,
Невежливо, пальцем
Портной указал на тебя.
И можно
Быть медленным, вязким..
Свободным.. мгновенья спустя.

Но время,
Похоже, ошиблось,
Пытаясь меня вразумить.
Довольно 
Того, что открылось,
Пусть будет Иголка и Нить.

----------


## Skadi

> Есть звёзды, я знаю, нет им числа.
> Но нам ни к чему чужая звезда.
> Лишь лёгкая лодка и два весла,
> Как ты и я навсегда.





> Смотри, с небес звезда
> Падает, сгорая.
> В ответе ль небеса
> За твои желанья?
> Love - всё, что тебе нужно.
> All you need - Любовь.
> 
> А ты не спи.
> А ты люби.


"Нихт лирика!......ну, разве что....чуть-чуть...?"  :Grin: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Казалось,
> Я знаю о времени что-то..
> Достаточно для того,
> Чтоб под него не ложиться,
> И не страшиться его.


Именно так казалось......

----------


## oskar_65

Рано..
Непростительно хлопнула
Ставня
Громко..
Из бесчувствия вырвала
Ломка.

Ярко..
Непосильно в глаза
Сваркой..
Звуки..
Хирургически чистые 
Руки..

Голос..
В нём сочувствие и
Твёрдость.

- Ладно,
Развяжите-ка мне
Парня..
Значит,
Ты хотел умереть,
Мальчик?
Стыдно.
Я ошибся в тебе
Видно..

- С чувством
Вы назвали меня
Трусом!
Скунсом!
Ну а мне каково,
Грузом!?
Вы ли,
Люди в белом всегда
Были
Боги!
Где, скажите, мои
Ноги?!

- Дышишь!?
И ручонки свои
Видишь!
Мимо!
Это, друг мой, была
Мина!

Было..
Я ведь вижу в тебе
Силу.
Слово -
Ты научишься жить
Снова!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Рано..
> Непростительно хлопнула
> Ставня
> Громко..
> Из бесчувствия вырвала
> Ломка.





> Было..
> Я ведь вижу в тебе
> Силу.
> Слово -
> Ты научишься жить
> Снова!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Слов нет!!! Высший пилотаж!!!
Ритмично пульсирует мысль в каждой строчке! Здорово!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*Валерьевна*, 
Спасибо тебе, добрый человек!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 :Mr47 06:

----------


## Kliakca

> Здорово!!!


 :Yes4:

----------


## oskar_65

Я часто ошибался
В женщинах.
Влюблялся,
Просто домогался..
И ошибался,
Ошибался.

Казалось, находил
И чувство и взаимность.
Казалось, что любил..
Греховная наивность.

Теперь мне стыдно лгать,
А вот признаться сладко:
Мне женщин не понять,
Они всегда загадка.

Банально, ну и пусть,
Слова - всего лишь звуки.
В них образ, но не суть,
Не роженицы муки.

Кто я? всего самец,
Рождён к проникновенью.
И смысл мой - конец
И семяизверженье.

А женщина.. мечта.
Носительница тайны
Вселенского греха
И самоотрицанья.

Ведь примет всё, что есть
Во мне, дерьмо и святость.
Захочет - саду цвесть,
А нет - отторгнет слякоть.

Ещё избитость - гимн
В веках бесправных женщин..
Кто был всегда вторым,
Однажды станет первым.

Я ощущаю в них...
Простите за сентенцию,
За повреждённый ритм..
*Генетическую потенцию*.

Когда-нибудь они
Возьмут бразды правленья,
Мы, брат, обречены,
Мы - лишь проникновенье.

И среди нас, увы,
Всё меньше настоящих.
Всё больше "синевы",
Других оттенков всяких.

И всё же.. будем жить!
Рабы любви-неволи.
И нас искоренить
Господь им не позволит.

----------


## Skadi

> Кто я? всего самец,
> Рождён к проникновенью.
> И смысл мой - конец
> И семяизверженье


  :Vah: ..... :Connie 26: .... :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Теперь мне стыдно лгать,
> А вот признаться сладко:
> Мне женщин не понять,
> Они всегда загадка.


 :flower:  :Vishenka 19:

----------


## tamara rabe

> И нас искоренить
> Господь им не позволит.


 :Nono:  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

С Новым Годом!!!
Счастья, радости, здоровья, вдохновения!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/1120521.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, дорогие мои!

С Новым Годом,  С Новым Счастьем!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Я часто ошибался
> В женщинах.
> Влюблялся,
> Просто домогался..
> И ошибался,
> Ошибался.


*С Новым Годом Вас, Оскар!!!
Здоровья , счастья, радости, Музы и всего самого прекрасного Вам и Вашим близким!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

_И раз уж я тут
..............................................
Позвольте немного пошалить...

....глубоко и всерьёз!

Уж если о тдуши, чистосердечно...то,
как и было в теме , до КОНЦА!!!_

*Самцам - самцовое!*

"Казалось, находил
И чувство и взаимность.
Казалось, что любил..
Греховная наивность."

Всё на природу жмём.
Самцами - вроде проще.
Нальют, так значит пьём.
А главное - без тёщи!

И ," хоть и стыдно лгать,"
Но ведь "признаться сладко,
Что женщин не понять,"
Им лучше" быть загадкой."

Банально : корнем в суть!
"Слова - всего лишь звуки."
(Не мне ж они несут
Те, "роженицы муки".)

"Кто я? всего самец",
Просветом осознанье
"И смысл мой - конец"
Так в вечность с "ним" и канем... 

"А женщина.. мечта.
Носительница тайны
Вселенского греха
И самоотрицанья.

Ведь примет всё, что есть..."
Куда же ей деваться?
"Захочет - саду цвесть,..."
А нет, всю жизнь скитаться.

"Ещё избитость - гимн
В веках бесправных женщин.."
В каких сортах "не вИн"
Им не был рай обЕщан?

"Когда-нибудь они
Возьмут бразды правленья,
Мы, брат, обречены,
Мы - лишь проникновенье."

А коль на "проникать" 
Закрыта лавка будет
Небось поймут-простят,
Накормят, неосудят...

Жаль(?!) ..."среди нас, увы,
Всё меньше настоящих.
Всё больше "синевы",
Других оттенков всяких."

И всё же.. будем жить!
Рабы любви-неволи."
Всю жизнь концу служить
Гено-тик-ом... -Не боле.

И нас искоренить
Господь им не позволит. 
Хотим САМЦАМИ - БЫТЬ!
Мужчинами- не-волим!!! :Grin:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

*Malina sladkaja*,  :Derisive: 
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Снежно.. нечисто...
Беззубые думы
Как полустанки во тьме.
Жирною пылью
Облапило струны..
Грустно.. безОбразно мне.

Ветер-проныра..
Застужено ухо..
Камешки в почках и.. вот:
Боль подселилась
Ко мне.. потаскуха..
Гложет, порой просто рвёт.

Я и не ведал
Насколько изношен..
Или насколько я трус.
Буд-то в застенке
С пристрастьем допрошен..
Выжат.. надломлен.. сдаюсь...

Воля истёрлась
В лохмотья, в отрепье..
Гордость похерила флаг.
Вижу: глумится,
Лютует свирепый
Неосязаемый враг.

Враг.. я ведь видел
Глаза твои близко..
Чувствовал вонь изо рта..
Так не страшился
Панически низко..
Возраст?.. реальность не та?..

Давеча снова..
И ствол воронёный,
Гад, искушенье моё..
Сдался солдатик
Болячке говёной?!
Сдулся?!
Не знаю..
Ещё..

----------


## Лайн

> Сдался солдатик
> Болячке говёной?!
> Сдулся?!
> Не знаю..
> Ещё..


ну что ты , солдатик, ещё "повоюем"[IMG]http://s15.******info/8c5e69ca0918892d0be5c34b628737c1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> Враг.. я ведь видел
> Глаза твои близко..
> Чувствовал вонь изо рта..
> Так не страшился
> Панически низко..
> Возраст?.. реальность не та?..


Оскар, ты чего?????
Где тот бравый красавец, с которым мы общались на спортивные темы????? Оскар - форева!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## oskar_65

Ай, вы мои хорошие!!!  :Vishenka 18:  :Vishenka 18: 
 Ничего, всё пучком... так, минутная слабость слезшего со стенки чела... 
Мы ещё поскрипим, даст Бог.  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мы ещё поскрипим


А то! Нам ещё футбольный марш скрипеть!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> Грустно.. безОбразно мне.


Оскар.....пройдёт. Обязательно!  :Vishenka 05:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Давеча снова..
> И ствол воронёный,
> Гад, искушенье моё..
> Сдался солдатик
> Болячке говёной?!
> Сдулся?!
> Не знаю..
> Ещё..


..................................................
Нас забыли привить от излишней доверчивости,
Обещая при жизни – прописку в вечности
Раскормили инстинкты безумного страха
Будь то, пуля в затылок, психушка иль … плаха...

_Всё наладится!!! И снова будет - ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ!!!_ :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Всё наладится!!!


Непременно, Валерьевна!  :flower: 
всё ещё будет, хотя...

Я грущу о эпохе живого огня,
О тепле камелька или печки..
О чернильнице в форме замшелого пня,
О гусином пере и о свечке.

О забытом волнении - ночь так длинна,
А бумаги так мало осталось,
И перо поспевает за мыслью едва...
Боже, как вдохновенно писалось!

----------


## oskar_65

В забытьи, буд-то в мороке винном
Разрывается нить временная..
Ухожу, вслед за войском былинным,
У истоков себя сознавая.

Вижу отрока в мутном зерцале
Позабывшего смех и забаву,
Слышу витязя глас твёрже стали:
"Мы ещё повоюем на славу!"

Вижу гонят народ, как скотину,
Путы рву и бегу из полона.
Но стрела достаёт меня в спину..
Ничего, мне б добраться до схрона.

Вижу небо пылает кострами,
Вижу вдов чернокрылые платья,
И уста разверзаются сами:
"Мы ещё посражаемся, Батя!"

----------


## Skadi

> "Мы ещё посражаемся, Батя!"


 :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*, 
Спасибо, Оля!

----------


## oskar_65

Да простит меня Владимир Семёнович.

Я не люблю любых цепей
Любой красы, толщины.
Я не люблю когда репей
Зацепится за штаны.

Я не люблю краплёных карт
Каких угодно мастей.
Когда людские имена 
Есть у собак и лошадей.

Когда пустеет кошелёк,
Когда на голову дождь,
Когда, как сука, догоняешь,
То, как дерево, ждёшь.

Я не люблю презервативы,
Силикон и бриалин,
Я не люблю когда румяна
Превращаются в грим.

Когда промокла зажигалка,
А вокруг ни души,
Когда заблудишься нетрезвый
В незнакомой глуши.

Я не люблю болеть с похмелья,
Но бухаю порой.
Я ненавижу подземелья,
Казематы и строй.

Я не люблю холодный ветер,
Не люблю пыль в глаза,
И мне не нужно на телеге
Пятого колеса.

Я не люблю тупых ножей,
Как и скрипящих дверей,
Когда стрелят с вертолётов
Что в людей, что в зверей.

И если в спину сквозит,
Я просыпаюсь больной.
Я не люблю свой тонзиллит
И нос изломанный свой.

И громкогласных речей,
И обещаний пустых,
И если малых детей
Бросают в жизни одних.


"Пусть впереди большие перемены,
Я это никогда не полюблю!"

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*, 
 :br: ...

----------


## oskar_65

Симметрично, мудрейший
 :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Весь мир - семья!
Все люди братья!
Люди сёстры,
Люди братья
По несчастью.

И виноват
Быть может твой
Пра-пра-пра-прадед демократ,
Четвёртый брат
В семье потомственных военных..
Из викингов, когда-то пленных..
Из зодчих башни Вавилона,
Да из пещеры Кро-Маньона..
Из племени Пантеры Чёрной
На Гондване.

Все братья мы!
Довольно однозначно,
Одни достоинства, изъяны..
Вот только брат - суровый мачо -
Произошёл от обезьяны.

Ему так легче, ну и пусть,
Свободен заблуждаться.
Есть Высшая над нами Суть!
А значит, Люди - Братья!

----------


## oskar_65

Это высокое слово - "Десант"
Не применяйте, пожалуйста к нам -
Горстке обычных гражданских ребят
Лично пришедших на помощь войскам.

Кто-то постарше, суровый, как зубр,
Водка, трава, кое-где порошок..
Мелочи жизни.. закон, знаешь, мудр - 
Как на войне! сентименты не в счёт.

В массе своей послуживший народ,
Кто-то и пороху в бытность нюхнул;
Были мальчишки совсем, просто сброд,
Только никто нас сюда не тянул!

Кто-то сошёл, словно с трассы болид,
Кто-то с собой так и не совладал..
Утром январским, ущелье Рамит..
"Хоп!" остальные полезли в "Урал".

Туго-надсадно дошли - Комбинат!
В щепки разбитый, а как был хорош!
Буд-то бы тысячу жизней назад
Здесь разводили форель.. не под нож.

Ночью под первый попали обстрел,
Утром впервые в атаку пошли..
В первый, за несколько наших недель,
Раз на развилку ущелья взошли.

Эту высотку потом много раз
Мы оставляли и брали опять..
Глупость какая-то, мыслю сейчас,
Ну а тогда... мы пошли воевать!

Мстить за пожжённые наши дома,
Мстить за убитых друзей и родных!
Водка, трава, АКМ и зима..
Знаю, мы все посходили с ума..
Не потому ли остались в живых...

----------


## Kliakca

> Это высокое слово - "Десант"


Шикарный стих! :Ok: 
И он в тот час
Всем доказал,
Что в сердце Барс!

----------


## Skadi

> "Десант"


_Вспомнила своих друзей-десантников!..........
Спасибо, Оскар!_ :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, Оля! Думаю, у тебя есть настоящие друзья.

а мы едем дальше..

Она бурлит во мне, играет,
Она пульсирует в висках;
Порой во гневе закипает,
Порой чернеет в синяках.

Она - программа обновлений,
Она архив и генофонд,
Причина смутных побуждений
И внутренний незримый фронт.

Она истории фундамент,
Апофеоз любой войны;
Она и сущность, и орнамент
Генеологии-родни.

Она бывает "голубою",
Но станет "белою" - убьёт!
Она, свернувшись, станет коркой,
Она, пролившись, вопиёт.

Она на вкус как рокот моря,
На цвет - небес закатный шар.
А запах.. это запах горя.
Её огонь - Любови дар.

За чистоту её радеют
И извращают вновь и вновь...
А мать младенца кормит грудью,
Моя кровиночка-любовь!

----------


## Лайн

всё нравится [IMG]http://s.******info/5962bb18d0aff8d7b1a22b492ef7b499.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s17.******info/c63dcfd08fc6d892949c2552112390ff.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*Лайн*, 
А мне нравится, что тебе нравится!
Благодарю! :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

"Мне кажется порою"..
Некорректным
Применять к себе званье поэта..
Сие мне сдаётся нескромным и душным.
Пусть люди тебя
Наградят словом этим,
А ты не забудь,
Что на свете есть Пушкин.

Есенин и Байрон,
Шекспир и Гамзатов,
Цветаева есть,
Гумилёв и Асадов.

И есть ещё, братцы,
Кудесники слова:
Месье Overload
И мадам Годунова.

----------


## Лев

> "Мне кажется порою"..
> Некорректным
> Применять к себе званье поэта..


Тебе можно, а я вот себя называю рифмоплёт и рифмоплут :Taunt:

----------


## oskar_65

> я вот себя называю рифмоплёт и рифмоплут


Здоровая самоирония есть средство от тщеславия.  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Питерский блюз.*


Падают звёзды с неба,
Падает тень на землю.
Ты в ожидании зимы не спишь.
Голубю крошки хлеба,
И между луж петляя,
Как на свидание спешишь, спешишь.

Вечный напарник ветер
Город ночной лобзает,
Медный румянец на щеках Петра.
Вьюги февральской вепрь
Скоро тебя признает
За своего, но только до утра.

_А мне нужен ветер в парусах.
Мне нужны чайки в небесах.
Серые, серые тучи..
Сердце моё не мучай,
Не оставляй меня, не оставляй._

Белые хлопья снега
Город укрыли за ночь,
Стала ночь опять белым-бела.
Вечный должник Фортуна
Стрелку набила в полночь,
Вечная сводница - ночная мгла.

Не предлагай ей денег,
Не торопи напрасно,
Всё растворится в омуте утра.
Снова воспрянут тени,
Чёрный пунктир на красном
Платье её - такая же игра.

_ А мне нужен ветер в парусах.
Мне нужны чайки в небесах.
Серые, серые тучи..
Сердце моё не мучай,
Не забывай меня, не забывай!_

----------


## Alenajazz

> Питерский блюз.


Красиво! Загадочно...

----------


## oskar_65

> Загадочно...


Вот такой я... загадочный..  :Grin: 
Спасибо, солнышко, за отзыв! :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Питерский блюз.


Осталось спеть и порадовать нас... :Yes4:

----------


## oskar_65

> Осталось спеть


К сожалению, не пою, а взяться за тему всё руки не доходят.

----------


## Лев

> К сожалению, не пою, а взяться за тему всё руки не доходят.


[IMG]http://*********ru/2774500.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*, 
Круто, Лев, да как быстро ты работаешь!!! :Ok: 
мой вариант в миноре и на четыре...  интересно, Респект!
если посчитаешь нужным, запиши, порадуй!

----------


## Лев

*oskar_65*, 
Долгое время находился в творческой лени, да приболел ещё - 
ничего не писалось и не хотелось. Сегодня, прочитав, захотел
записать зазвучавшие строки. Позже попробую озвучить... :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> приболел ещё - 
> ничего не писалось и не хотелось.


Аналогично. к тому же миди-клавиатура сломалась, и всё как-то не могу себя заставить работать, хотя и времени теперь больше свободного.. затянулась пауза..

----------


## oskar_65

Мы живём заурядно, трескуче..
Мы обычные середнячки.
Иногда можем спорить кто круче,
Расширяя масштаб и зрачки.

Мы плывём по течению Леты,
Для неё мы почти как дерьмо..
И мы верим, что движемся к свету,
Только вот впереди так темно...

Мы теряем людей без причины,
Похороним и скажем - Талант!
И помянем, и сбросим личины
Хоть на время... печальный расклад.

Говорят, что Господь забирает
Преждевременно лучших из нас..
И на скорбь неспроста обрекает,
С Высшей целью, незримой для глаз.

Не успел.. не достроил.. не пройден..
Не закончен последний куплет..
Но звонок прозвенел, ты свободен!
Для тебя уже прошлого нет.

Будем помнить.. а после забудем,
Не зацепишься за берега -
Унесёт.. как бы ни был ты нужен,
Несговорчива Лета-река.

Всё же нам не пристало бояться
И пенять на злодейку-судьбу.
Пусть обычные!
Надо стараться
Быть не худшим
В житейском ряду.

----------


## oskar_65

- У нас в гостях сегодня автор
Антисоветского романа,
Британский журналист,
Из русских,
Имя... да на кой?
По письмам предков-эммигрантов
Он написал роман "Ацтой".

О кэгэбистах и чекистах,
О сталинистах и ды.ры..
Что не давали жить, заполонивши
Страну с названьем Сэ-Сэ-Ры..

В каком говне однако жили
Народы эти, очуметь,
Как друг на друга доносили,
В надежде жалкой уцелеть.

Как пол-страны ушло на нары,
А из свободных свили плеть,
Как жировали коммиссары...
А Люди то свалили ведь!

В стране одна осталась нелюдь..
И может быть ещё они -
Интеллигенция и челядь
Из журналюгиной родни.

Но их, мой друг, к ногтю прижали,
В застенки бросили ЧК.
А "нелюди" пока сражались,
И что-то строили пока...

Потом слетали даже в космос,
Но, к сожалению, без них.
Они теперь Европы голос,
Как тот британский журналист.

- Так Ваш роман антисоветский...
А как Вам рашн буржуа?
- Ну скажем прямо, не важнецкий,
А если попросту - фуйня!

Куда вам на хер до Европы,
И демократии вообще!
Хоть рвите волосы на жопе,
Уж извините за клише.

Я прочитал все письма папы,
И тёти бабушки его,
И пару книжек Хамурапи,
И знаю - Сэ-Сэ-Ры - *****!

И вы пока что не отмылись,
Хоть с 90-х есть прогресс...
Передо мной не повинились,
А я ведь русский!
- Русский?
- Yes!

- Напоминаю, не по-деццки
У нас в гостях был журналист,
АвтОр, роман антисоветский,
По Сэ-Сэ-Ры специалист.

----------


## oskar_65

Как давно я не шлёпал по лужам
Под горячим июльским дождём..
Здесь и рок Вам, и кантри, и фьюжн,
Здесь и детство скрипичным ключом
Обретает изящные формы,
Чистоту и усердие гамм..
Я давно отклонился от нормы,
Я босой да по лужам огромным..
Ну а Вам?.. не слабо ещё Вам?

----------


## PAN

> Как давно


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ...

----------


## oskar_65

*Белая река*.


Белая река
Пахнет мёдом.
В небе облака
Так знакомы.
На правом берегу
У протоки
Домик мой стоит
Одинокий.

_В нашем доме смех и радость,
И родителей усталость,
Беспокойных дней
Безудержная нить.
В нашем доме всё, что надо,
Что душе твоей услада.
Это чувство не понять, не объяснить..
Белая река.._

Белая река
Пахнет мёдом.
Ночи у костра
Летним сбродом.
Как буд-то бы со мной
Говорили
Ангелы во сне,
Подарили

_Это чувство - ностальгия,
Что для русского - стихия!
Закружит, замутит голову печаль..
А с чего, скажи на милость,
Нам такое обломилось
Наказание, но мне себя не жаль.
Белая река..
_
Белая река
Пахнет мёдом.
Гонит нас судьба
По дорогам.
От дома вдалеке
Понимаешь,
Как же хорошо,
Если знаешь:

_В нашем доме смех и радость,
И родителей усталость,
Беспокойных дней
Безудержная нить.
В нашем доме всё, что надо,
Что душе твоей услада.
Это чувство не понять, не объяснить..
Белая река.._

----------


## Alenajazz

> В нашем доме смех и радость,
> И родителей усталость,
> Беспокойных дней
> Безудержная нить.
> В нашем доме всё, что надо,
> Что душе твоей услада.
> Это чувство не понять, не объяснить..
> Белая река..


Клааааааааасс!!!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*Alenajazz*,
 Спасибо, Алёна!
а волейбол смотрю, болею... настоящий финал - напряжёнка, хоть воздух ножом режь..

----------


## Alenajazz

> волейбол смотрю, болею... настоящий финал - напряжёнка, хоть воздух ножом режь..


Ага. Я на волейболе вообще всегда больше всего нервов трачу. Раньше хоть курила... А теперь бросила. И не метнёшься с сигареткой на балкон.  :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

> И не метнёшься с сигареткой на балкон


А мне легко и близко... но разве сейчас отойдёшь?..
классный аватарчик, Алёна! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

Ну что.. с Победой!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Выиграли!!!!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Баянист перед награждением играет.  :Yes4: 
Настроение создаёт перед церемонией.  :Smile3:

----------


## oskar_65

> Настроение создаёт перед церемонией.


Там для настроения ещё чек на лимончик предусмотрен.. :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Там для настроения ещё чек на лимончик предусмотрен..


Самый лучший стимул в такой мясорубке.  :Yes4: 

А разве они весь чек забирают? Не половину???

----------


## oskar_65

Финалист получает почти половину от  суммы, тоже неплохо, если говорить о стимулах..
но кого можно утешить этим, не знаю.
там, кажется 55 на 45 делят, но я не уверен.

----------


## Alenajazz

Порадуемся за наших! Работка у них тяжёлая... Травмоопасная  :Yes4: (сама волейболистка была...  :Smile3: )

----------


## oskar_65

Да, так и просится - Виват!
а я как схлопотал привычный вывих плеча, так пришлось завязать и с волейболом и с баскетом.. :Meeting:

----------


## Kliakca

> а я как схлопотал привычный вывих плеча, так пришлось завязать и с волейболом и с баскетом..


Что происходит в жизни - Всё к лучшему. :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

Живу...
Боль... слева...
Эва 
как...Уууууу...
И дальше живу...

----------


## oskar_65

> Живу...
> Боль... слева...
> Эва 
> как...Уууууу...
> И дальше живу..



Твоя лаконичность порой ставит в тупик, Паша! :Grin: 
а ещё.. береги себя!  :br:

----------


## PAN

:br: ...

----------


## oskar_65

Любил ли ты?
Любишь ли?
Или готов полюбить?
Станешь ты жертвовать
Ради любви,
Или способен убить?

Это ведь блажь!
Это низший инстинкт!
Буйство гормонов в крови!
Разум и сердце
Вступают в конфликт..
Вот атрибуты любви.

Рвётся на волю
Горячая плоть..
Сны.. запредельная страсть..
Очарование,
Дурость и злость
Вместе готов ты принять?

Будешь смеяться
И плакать, как лох,
Если полюбишь всерьёз.
Будешь ловить
Каждый взгляд, каждый вздох..
Тысяча метаморфоз.

Знай, что любовь
Не готовность твоя
Каждый исполнить каприз.
Есть подоплёка
На все времена - 
Тяжкий, но всё ж Компромисс.

----------


## Skadi

> Любил ли ты?
> Любишь ли?
> Или готов полюбить?
> Станешь ты жертвовать
> Ради любви,
> Или способен убить?


Ого......!!!  :flower:   :Yes4:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ого......!!!


Ага....!!!  :flower:  :Yes4: 
 :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня "Питерский блюз"...(новые челюсти поставил, вроде не свистят :Taunt: )
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/908800/

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*, 
Что-то не воспроизводит, Лев, несколько раз заходил.

----------


## Лев

> Что-то не воспроизводит, Лев, несколько раз заходил.


У меня тоже косячил, но через несколько минут пошло - проверь...

----------


## oskar_65

> проверь..


Пробую, всё тоже самое.. уж и комп перезагрузил.
Продолжаю пытаться.
может с сайтом что-то, вообще ничего не воспроизводит

----------


## oskar_65

*Лев*, 
будь добр, скинь на почту, так послушать хоца..

----------


## Лев

У меня работает... вот ещё ссылки: 
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/jazz/396167.html
http://my.mail.ru/mail/levsha0547/audio

----------


## oskar_65

О, на мэйле без проблем!

----------


## oskar_65

Здорово, Лев!  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
именно такой камерности и хочется в последнее время всё больше.. ф-но, акустика, виолончель...
спасибо, я даже на миг себя представил где-то на диком западе!
а можно минус скинуть?

----------


## Black Lord

> Вижу гонят народ, как скотину,
> Путы рву и бегу из полона.
> Но стрела достаёт меня в спину..
> Ничего, мне б добраться до схрона.
> 
> Вижу небо пылает кострами,
> Вижу вдов чернокрылые платья,
> И уста разверзаются сами:
> "Мы ещё посражаемся, Батя!"


 :Ok: 



> Эту высотку потом много раз
> Мы оставляли и брали опять..
> Глупость какая-то, мыслю сейчас,
> Ну а тогда... мы пошли воевать!
> 
> Мстить за пожжённые наши дома,
> Мстить за убитых друзей и родных!
> Водка, трава, АКМ и зима..
> Знаю, мы все посходили с ума..
> Не потому ли остались в живых...


Спасибо, *oskar_65*.

----------


## oskar_65

*Black Lord*,
 И тебе спасибо!

----------


## oskar_65

Где тонко, там и рвётся.
Где толсто, там и жир.
Над чем, скажи, смеётся
Голубоватый мир?

Сценический ли облик
Или второе "я"?
Мужчины - юбка, топик
И прочая херня!

Откуда столько геев?
И почему они
Всё чаще и наглее
Ведут эфир страны?

А мы, на это глядя,
Всё хаваем, как хлеб!
И дети тут же, рядом,
Не оградить их, нет!

Каким, скажи, макаром
Им дарован карт-бланш?
Таланта явно мало,
Чтобы признали - "наш!"

Уменье двигать задом
И нагружать проход - 
Не это ль пропуск часом
Для многих наших "звёзд"?

Я знаю офицера,
Реально боевой!
Взгляни на грудь к примеру -
"Иконостас" какой!

Писал стихи и песни,
И пятый свой альбом,
Чтоб не стоять на месте,
Принёс в ТВ-шный Дом:

"Живая есть команда..
Программа на зубок.."
Продюссер: "Это ладно..
Тут вот какой штришок -

Сначала мы вас трахнем..
По свойски.. без обид..
Потом рекламу жахнем
И путь для вас открыт!"

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Всё это падла прямо
Сказала мне в глаза!!!"
Он водку пил упрямо,
В стакан текла слеза..

Затем прорвало душу,
Он снова рвался в бой..
Нас расшвырял, как груши,
Но вскоре сник... "Отбой!

Не дело нам, братишки,
На пидоров идти..
Краплёные картишки,
К гадалке не ходи!

За ними ведь СИСТЕМА..
Ей по фиг Янь и Инь..
Такое, значит, время..
Такая, братцы, жизнь.

Поверьте, было проще
На караван идти..
Но коль не нам, кому же
Мужскую честь блюсти?!"

----------


## oskar_65

Я не могу сидеть, как черепаха,
Под панцырем из Доброты.
Я часто слышу дробный голос страха,
Я не забыл его, увы.

Я вижу тени в самый яркий полдень,
И чувствую накал борьбы
Не двух начал, а многих-многих сотен,
Вершителей моей судьбы.

Порой мелькают крылья в этих схватках,
Хвосты, копыта и рога..
То вдруг особый долетает запах -
Так пахнет только труп врага.

А иногда я вижу лики предков,
Людские, светлые черты.
Нет, не уходят Воины навеки,
Следят за нами с Высоты.

Мир не двуцветен, Зло многообразно,
Не монохромно и Добро..
И гибнут Ангелы за нас напрасно,
А мы считаем - повезло!

----------


## Лайн

> И гибнут Ангелы за нас напрасно,
> А мы считаем - повезло!


 ведь может так и есть[IMG]http://s13.******info/f17c5588857c0320c2fe9615b65e8d1a.gif[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

> ведь может так и есть


Когда-нибудь мы это точно узнаем!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Ну где же вы, друзья мои, поэты?
Неужто вам наскучил интернет?
Мабуть, теперь вы на другой планете?
Там хорошо, да вот меня там нет.

А я, похоже, влюбчив, привыкаю
И к людям, и к молчанию окрест..
Бывает, старый шлягер вспоминаю:
"Я с детства склонен к перемене мест"..

Не про меня... хотя бывало всяко,
Мотала жизнь довольно по углам.
Я просыпался под созвездьем Рака,
И засыпал внимая Близнецам.

Пуская корни перекати-поле
Уверенность мечтает обрести
Во дне грядущем.. а чего же боле -
Осесть, "жирком" немного обрасти.

Какая глупость - "собственное счастье!"
И ты... такой замызганный "кузнец"...
Всего лишь Ветер!
Вы в порядке?.. знайте:
Для вас он стал попутным
Наконец.

----------


## PAN

ЛЕТО...

Отпуска, жара, дачи...
В придачу
Тяжкие сенокосы...
...и другие вопросы...
У кого-то Мальдивы...
Кому выходной - диво...
Тещи, дети...
Или сразу - те и эти...

Придет осень - 
Друг друга спросим...
Как, мол, брат???
Жив-здоров??? Я рад... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Осень.. снова осень,
Разгильдяйка..
Ждёшь её, как манны,
Как осанны..
Вот сейчас нахлынет..
Захлестнёт
Потный вал...
Придут друзья на бал,
Пьяные от лета, от цветов..
И немного грустные..
А я..
Не намерен больше ждать.
Как ты жив-здоров,
Поведай, брат!   :br:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Поведай, брат!


Ну, вот, пока молчит наш брат,
(писал же он…, что сенокос)
Внесу и я посильный вклад,
Хотя, как Вы, не виртуоз,
В стихах озвучить мысль свою,
По поводу, где побывала,
Но главное – опять в строю!
Опять читаю АКСАКАЛА!
И сотый раз в моём мозгу,
Засела мысль о пилотаже.
Эх, жалко я так не могу,
Спасибо, что читаю Ваше!
 :Tender:

----------


## oskar_65

> сенокос


Добро пожаловать, сестра, :flower: 
Мне без тебя грустилось.
Должно быть, скошена трава,
Сентябрь, скажи на милость!
На заливных лугах наш брат
Однако, закосился..
Ладонь, поди, в мозолях вся,
Три месяца не брился..
Забыться, право, так легко
Постигнув смысл сакральный
Травы, проросшей высоко,
Травы многострадальной...
Ах, что там шепчет Млечный путь,
Поют ночные выси?
Оставь и нам чуток курнуть,
Разделим наши мысли..  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Добро пожаловать, сестра,
> Мне без тебя грустилось.


Спасибо, брат, что отозвался рифмой,
Не суждено нам, верно, было как ему.
В полях по пояс, жёлтой субмариной,
Изведать путь к себе же самому.
 :Umnik:

----------


## oskar_65

> В полях по пояс, жёлтой субмариной,
> Изведать путь к себе же самому.


Пути познания сокрыты от сторонних,
Кому подлодка жёлтая и Ливерпуль...
А кто во мраке наливает водку
На слух и совесть - ровно 22 буль-буль..
Вообще, сей факт достоин восхищенья,
Ведь главное - держаться на волне!
Куда-нибудь да вынесет теченье,
А все дороги приведут к себе!

----------


## Black Lord

> Осень.. снова осень,


Яхши!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Ретроспектива:
На кухоньке стол.
Жёсткие стулья,
Заплёванный пол.
Дым и окурки,
Стаканы с вином.
И разговор по душам.
Обо всём.

Антиреальность
За дверью в реал.
Светлое завтра,
Вчерашний аврал.
Город, расквашенный 
В кровь кумачом.
Долгие речи с трибун.
Ни о чём.

Партикулярность.
Казённый флешмоб.
Люди-портреты
И мраморный гроб.
Старцы в засосе.
Награды на грудь.
Единогласье
Плебейская ртуть.

Краеугольность
Насильственный труд.
Архипелаг
И плантации кнут.
Снежные дали.
Собака и штык.
Банка с чифирью.
Особый язык.

Мрак худсоветов.
Звенящая медь.
Не о чем людям
Искусства жалеть.
Надсексуальная
Баба с веслом.
Апофигей
Человечек с пятном.

Я просыпаюсь
Замёрзший и злой,
Сперматозоид
Страны Мезозой.
Кто-то пытается
Вытравить плод.
Ретро моё,
Генетический код.

Флэш-озаренье
Проклятье и дар,
Я вымирающий.
Я динозавр.
Загнанный в угол,
Прижат сапогом,
Странно, совсем
Не грущу о былом.

Я лишь хочу,
Чтоб учили детей.
Чтобы врачи
Исцеляли людей.
Чтоб перестали
Правители брать...

Ваш динозавр,
Друг, товарищ и брат.

----------


## Лев

> Я лишь хочу...


Товарищ, верь! 
Придёт она, звезда пленительного счастья :Yes4: 
Открытою держи-ка дверь,
Хорошая погода иль ненастье :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ваш динозавр,
> Друг, товарищ и брат.


Заходи в зенитовскую тему, я там в шарфе, шапке! Спасибо!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## oskar_65

*Alenajazz*, 
На здоровье! привет Татьяне!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Товарищ, верь! 
> Придёт она,


Всё жду и жду,
Средь копоти и дыма,
Открытой дверь свою держу - 
Не проходите мимо!  :Derisive:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Всё жду и жду...  Не проходите мимо!


 :Aga: 
Зашла...
   и правда, 
     дверь открыта,
тогда толкну уж сразу речь... 
 :Mr47 04: 

_Перестройка давно закончена,
Не пошла она только в прок.
У министров Душа заколочена,
Да, и совесть уложена в гроб.
И не важно, картавый ли, лысый,
Постучит башмаком по столу,
Коммунизм мы уже не выстроим,
Демократию – нам не дадут…_

----------


## oskar_65

Свихнуться можно, думая об этом,
Всё строим что-то и чего-то ждём..
Кроты слепые под июльским небом,
Всё верим, что однажды заживём
Как Бог велел, по правде и по чести,
Полюбим ближнего, пусть даже он урод..
А неба синь полна шипящих бестий,
И никому не нужен жалкий крот.

----------


## oskar_65

Не нужно много
Себе просить.
Кусочек хлеба
Водой запить.
И чтобы крыша 
Над головой,
И чтоб родные
Всегда с тобой.

Не нужно мало,
Всего чуток,
Чтоб человечно
Прожить ты мог.
Без унижений
И без вины.
Не нужно мало.
Всего.. войны.

Светились злобой 
Её глаза -
Меж вами ссора,
Меж вас война!
Позволишь гневу
Излить своё,
Одним лишь этим
Убьёшь её!

Без грубой стали,
Без острых стрел.
Пусть кровь играет
В пределах тел.
Но ты погибнешь,
Умрёт она -
За каждым гневом
Стоит война.

Не Хиросима,
Не Сталинград...
Важны не формы,
Но сам расклад.
Дорога к смерти
Длинною в жизнь.
И это вызов 
Тебе. Держись.

----------


## Kliakca

> Не нужно много
> Себе просить.
> Кусочек хлеба
> Водой запить.
> И чтобы крыша 
> Над головой,
> И чтоб родные
> Всегда с тобой.


СИЛИЩЕ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

Oskar,привет!
Вот это -вообще потолок! Здорово!

 Не Хиросима,
 Не Сталинград...
 Важны не формы,
 Но сам расклад.
 Дорога к смерти
 Длинною в жизнь.
 И это вызов 
 Тебе. Держись.

----------


## Skadi

> Не нужно много


Оскар, самое главное сказано  :Smile3:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, дорогие мои!

----------


## oskar_65

Фантазия - соломина.
Мой запоздалый след.
Отдушина. 
Оскомина.
Самообман.
Вертеп.

Но нервы расслабляются
В реальности иной.
Заблудшие покаятся
И обретут покой.

Зелёнка продолжается
Пока ещё живЫ.
Луна не отражается
В воде Большой Невы.

И Лень всепоглощающа.
Всеявственная Лень.
Безвольна ночь пугающе,
Дурманно-сонный  день.

Погоды Ваши мерзостны!
Что Медный Душегуб
Любуется предерзостно
На дело своих рук?

А дело рук вздымается 
Над ветром и дождём.
Как часто жизнь кончается
В погоне за рублём.

Вы вопросите Медного
О нравах-временах.
Всё прах, ответит конь его,
Всё перхоть, блуд и прах!

И золото бесчестное,
И души на углях,
И мысли наши вечные -
Всё перхоть, сэр, и прах!

Нет-нет, Вы не ослышались!
А Вы по что в слезах?
Всё прах и перхоть, мон ами!
Всё перхоть, мэм, и прах!

Нет, Он не впал в ничтожество!
Не прекратился Царь.
Хотя и Он убожество.
И Он лишь Божья тварь.

Пинок под зад Истории.
Удар ответный в пах.
Фиалка в Лепрозории...
И всё же Медный прав!

Всё прах и перхоть, мон ами,
Всё перхоть, мэм, и прах!

----------


## oskar_65

Они идут нестройными рядами,
Они несут букеты алых роз.
Седы и немощны России ветераны
И в Майский День не прячут своих слёз.

Года безжалостно над ними подшутили,
Оставив их на произвол судьбы
В стране, которую геройски защитили.
Страна ж их довела до нищеты.

Увы, не многим повезло с потомством,
Не новь, тотальный дефицит любви...
Извечно Русь благоволила монстрам,
Вознёсшимся на пролитой крови.

Не знаю, право, есть ещё ли страны
Сравнимые с Россиею всерьёз,
И есть ли в них иные ветераны,
Что никогда не проливают слёз.

Оне скупы на байки и на правду
О пережитом, не терзайте их.
Представьте, каково заградотряду,
Когда приказ один - стрелять в своих!

Своим ползти с бутылкою на танки.
Своим в теплушках мчаться в Казахстан.
Своим в подвалах доблестной Лубянки
Одушевлять по "элементам" план...

Среди своих особенно жестоко
Интрига-жизнь разводит по углам.
Среди своих кошмаров одиноко..
Всё прах и перхоть, крошево и хлам.

Судья им Бог, свидетель главный - Время.
А жертвы были из покон веков.
И кровоточит нынешнее племя
Не хуже седовласых стариков.

Они прошли.. и всё ещё проходят
Не в темп, не в ногу, не в ладу с собой.
И в Майский День цветы к Огню возложат...
Всё прах и перхоть, прах и перегной.

Такая нам дарована Отчизна.
На всей планете только нам одним
Спас на Крови Её. 
Дороже жизни
Она.
"Мы за ценой не постоим!"

----------


## Kliakca

> Они идут нестройными рядами,
> Они несут букеты алых роз.
> Седы и немощны России ветераны
> И в Майский День не прячут своих слёз.
> 
> Года безжалостно над ними подшутили,
> Оставив их на произвол судьбы
> В стране, которую геройски защитили.
> Страна ж их довела до нищеты.


Всё выделять не стала, потому что... До слёз... Больно читать такие стихи...

[IMG]http://*********su/513706.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Какая горькая истинная правда ... Оскар  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо за отзывы, приятно сознавать, что не только тебе небезразлична эта тема.

----------


## Kliakca

Теплится надежда, что его не сочтут за политический и сохранят. 
Очень, очень, очень хорош и по смыслу и по душе!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Года безжалостно над ними подшутили,
> Оставив их на произвол судьбы
> В стране, которую геройски защитили.
> Страна ж их довела до нищеты.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Оскар, спасибо Вам за память, за, так достойно зарифмованную боль! 
Недавно вспоминала бедных ветеранов, оглохших от рока и металла, на байк-шоу. К чему? Зачем?  Внимание? Но, как же без тепла? Они, как дети испуганные сидели и недоумевали
Зато глава не ударил в грязь лицом перед вышепрелетевшими (проверить свою трубу)...
В общем, всё не то и не так в стране нашей... печально

----------


## Alenajazz

> В общем, всё не то и не так в стране нашей... печально


 :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## oskar_65

> В общем, всё не то и не так в стране нашей..


Но мы с упорством, возможно, достойным лучшего применения, верим, что всё у нас будет хорошо.
Такие мы.. неисправимые.  :Blush2: 
Спасибо вам, милые!

----------


## oskar_65

Над просторами Севера
Зреет вторжение.
Поступь хозяина,
Тьмы приближение.
Небо хрустит
Словно грецкий орех.
Воды не спят.
Им терпения хватит на всех.

Мы готовимся к худшему
Скупо, обыденно.
Тьмы не бывает
Чернее, чем видано.
Стужа и ночь
Во флаконе одном.
Воды не спят.
И в особенности подо льдом.

Наша жизнь не вмещается
В три измерения.
Вне эволюции,
Вне разумения
Север к душе
Пригвоздил доброту.
Воды не спят.
Наши зрители в первом ряду.

----------


## oskar_65

Песенка ямщика.


Зимняя дорога,
Бледная Луна.
Высоко-высОко
Звёздная страна.

Нынче их богато
Высыпало враз.
Любо и занятно,
Радуется глаз.

Дивные созвездья,
Буд-то маяки,
Сквозь тысячелетья
Шлют нам огоньки.

Шепчутся, мигают
Тайно о своём,
Иногда слетают,
Падают дождём.

Ясно и морозно,
Эка благодать!
Долог путь и можно
Вволю помечтать.

О высоком-светлом,
Вроде этих звёзд,
Что взрастёт над пеплом
Нынешних невзгод.

Дай лишь срок и волю,
Да честнУю власть,
А души с любовью
Нам не занимать.

Кто мы, в самом деле,
Если рассудить,
Без любви и веры?
Так.. воронья сыть.

Ходко мчит кибитка,
Под полозья снег
Стелется не хлипко,
Знать, мороз окреп.

Жмутся ближе звёзды,
Во степи ночной
Коротаем вёрсты
С песней да мечтой.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Жмутся ближе звёзды,
> Во степи ночной
> Коротаем вёрсты
> С песней да мечтой.


Здорово!!!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Здорово!!!


Ох, сестра..  :Laie 54: 
Признателен, знаю, лукавить не будешь, но как-то шероховато и чувствуется недостаток.. лёгкости что ли..
Слог-то пушкинский, а с ним поди потягайся.. да я и не пытался, набросок ещё с позапрошлого года остался, мы под Архангельском тогда на санях настоящих, с лошадкой, покатались, вот со скрипом добил наконец-то  :Bobsleigh:   :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> как-то шероховато и чувствуется недостаток.. лёгкости что ли..


Не мудри... Все хорошо...

Бывает - выстроишь все по науке, рифма до четвертого знака... но сердца нет...
Здесь же все на месте...
А недостатки я и у Пушкина найду, если надо...)))

 :br: ...

----------


## oskar_65

> А недостатки я и у Пушкина найду, если надо..


Не надо. Мы ведь договорились никого не критиковать... :Derisive: 
хоть посамоедствовать.. плеснуть чуток мазута в обилие розового..
не ямбнуть, так похореить.

----------


## Лев

> Не надо. Мы ведь договорились никого не критиковать...
> хоть посамоедствовать.. плеснуть чуток мазута в обилие розового..
> не ямбнуть, так похореить.


Не отвинчивать критики винтика,
Похореить-ямбнУть того критика,
Не плескаться мазутом в розы -
Самоеды ушли в грёзы :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Не отвинчивать!!!...
> Не плескаться!!!...


 :Vah:  :Nono: 

Словно мелкого шкодника в угол.. :Grin: 
Или старого волка флажками
Обложили..
Но розовым цветом
Не закрасите чернь моих букофф,
Я полжизни прожил под запретом. :Koshechka 08:

----------


## oskar_65

Давеча ночью
Я снова летал..
Звёзды в лукошко
Своё собирал.

Кто-то меня 
Подстрелил на лету..
Грохнулся я
И очнулся в хлеву.

Больно, досадно
И двигаться лень..
Так провалялся
На сене весь день..

Спряталось солнце
В положенный час,
Мрачно-понурый
Приплёлся Пегас.

Что-то не так,
На душе заскребло..
Ба! у Пегаса
Пробито крыло!

- Больно?
- Немного.
- Сочувствую..
- Брось.
Так заживёт..
- Не собака ж ты..
- Всё ж,
Я ведь не просто
С крылами ешак,
Я, брат, астральный
Возвышенный знак!
- Кто ж тебя так?
- Да сосед твой, урод!
Рифма к нему
Третий месяц не прёт.
Вот и сорвался..
- Зачем же стрелять?!
- Зависть.
Не каждый способен летать..
- Но без тебя
Ведь и я не смогу!
- То-то.
Я абы к кому не иду..
Только мы встали
С тобой на крыло,
Крышу несчастному
Напрочь снесло..
- Я и не понял..
- Куда уж тебе!
Образы бились
В твоей голове..
Страсти и прочая
Звёздная муть..
Ладно, неси-ка
Зелёнки чуть-чуть..
Малость подправим
Крыло, поедим,
Ночь впереди,
Так и быть - полетим!
Ты ведь не против
Ещё подрасти?
В массе же вы
Измельчали, прости..
Пошлость, гордыня
Да ломанный грош..
Ты мне скажи,
Для чего ты живёшь?
- Я и не знаю..
Пытаюсь, пишу...
- Вот потому
Я к тебе и хожу!

Нынешней ночью
Я снова летал!
Звёзды в лукошко
Своё собирал.

Видел соседа..
С ружьём.. на посту..
Во как!
Я всё ещё,
Братцы, расту!

----------


## oskar_65

Стараюсь придерживаться правила "мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно", но сегодня сделаю
исключение и добавлю картинку в пост.
Эти постройки впечатляют, хотя самого-самого кадра я не нашёл.. они тоже где-то там, на Можайском направлении. Они громадны, сплошь из синего стекла, их контуры неправильны, нетрадиционны, неэвклидовы.. и по-своему красивы.

[IMG]http://*********su/712277m.jpg[/IMG]


Белокаменная Москва
Обращается Синей Птицей.
Ассиметрия, Высота
Покрывают чело Столицы.

Всякий раз удивляет ширь
И размах, не совсем понятный..
Как легко гастролёр-факир
Обрастает здесь шерстью знатной..

Как легко обмануть тебя,
А твердят, что слезам не веришь..
Завлекаешь и бьёшь с носка,
Да на паперти мягко стелешь.

И воруешь, ВОРУЕШЬ, мать
У Расейки своей убогой..
Но я еду к тебе опять
Надышаться твоей свободой;

Испытать вдохновенье вновь
В переулках ночных Арбата,
И у Чистых твоих Прудов
Вспомнить Игоря и Булата.

----------


## Black Lord

> Я полжизни прожил под запретом.


Хорошо сказал  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

_Города и веси,
Люди, интересы,
Светы и надежды,
Мудрецы, невежды,
Воины и воры,
Водка, мухоморы...
Самолёты, рельсы,
Города и веси._


"Чёрный пёс Петербург".
Чёрный кот Петербург..
Я сравнил бы с виолончелью
И гитарою старой 
Дисторшн-драйв,
Со свечами и канителью.

"Град, которого нет",
От которого вред
Человекам погодочутким,
Всё же светел собой
Под личиной сырой,
Только хочет казаться жутким.

Так сказал мне святой,
Если и не святой,
То уж праведный, это точно -
Гражданин, альтруист,
Музыкант и поэт -
Я поверил ему заочно.

Хотя сам испытал только серость
При первой встрече.
Серый слон Петербург...
Но была и предтеча.

В 96-ом я святого встречал
В Алматы,
В Саши Ленц музмаге,
И в глазах его радость была
И печаль..
Как-то так.. не излить на бумаге.

_5-струнный был бас,
Не устраивал нас
С Королём Сашей, ныне покойным..
Серж пощупал Курцвайл,
Что-то там поиграл,
Мы признали его достойным.._

И сказал нам святой,
Если и не святой,
То, конечно же, праведный мастер,
Что устал он вдали
От сторонки родной,
Что тоска его душу застит;

Что вернётся домой,
Пусть бы даже убьют,
Видит Бог, Он всегда нас видит.
Позовёт за собой,
Ноги сами пойдут
У того, кто его услышит.

И вернулся святой,
И собрались враги,
И увидели дух и веру...
Наши жизни с тобой -
Над водою круги,
Он же падал звездою сверху.

И теперь Петербург.
Синий кит Петербург..
Мы прошли над Невой полночной..
Поседевший святой,
Если и не святой,
То уж праведный, это точно.

----------


## Alenajazz

*oskar_65*, спасибо!!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*Black Lord*, 
*Alenajazz*, 

Вам спасибо!

----------


## oskar_65

_Города и веси,
Люди, интересы..._



Нитка тонкая,
Злато звонкое..
Ни подмоги тебе, ни зги.
Хоть пятак на чай,
Боже, выручай
МолодцА, набекрень мозги.

Слишком правильно,
Показательно
Поучала отцова длань.
Вот и вырос гол,
Как сапсан-сокОл,
Даром честный, по жизни рвань.

Пёхом-волоком,
Стало дорого,
По-базарному на селе.
Надо выжити,
Мелкоту пасти,
Да и предков хотя б в тепле.

Делать нечего,
Поздно вечером
Сел на поезд мужик-юла.
Подался во град
Хлеба добывать,
Перестала кормить земля.

А во городе,
Славном городе
Посходил весь народ с ума.
То-то и базар
Кто чего украл,
Натащил себе в закрома.

Так же беден люд,
Так же водку пьют,
И труда в доход не сыскать.
Боже, выручай!
Матерь, не бросай!
И пошёл мужик воевать.

----------


## oskar_65

_Города и веси,
Люди, интересы...
_

                                              Пьяный базар.

Вот за что я люблю Россию...
Вот за что я её люблю?
Напишу для себя ответы
И в Америку их отошлю.

И за что не люблю Россию..
Не люблю я её за что?
Напишу для себя вопросы...
Нам, дружище, налей по сто.

Значит так, я люблю Россию!
Я внатуре её люблю!
Под кочум, без понтов и пыли,
Как племяшку люблю свою.

Я люблю её так же, как прежде,
С пацанами гоняя мяч.
В них я вижу её надежду,
И шалав её пьяный плач.

Я люблю её старые кухни
И свистящий музон кабаков,
И за то, что назло буржуям
Настоящих полно мужиков.

За глаза твои, дочь, голубые.
За мильоны подобных глаз.
И за то, что всегда живые...
Милая, повтори заказ.

Вот за что я люблю Россию...
Да хотя бы за Нарьян-Мар!
За конец, от мороза синий,
Да за лабухов и клошар.

За извечное сопротивленье
Честных, стало быть, дураков
Лживым умникам.
За доверье.
За огромный процент лохов.

И за то, что с похмелья стыдно.
За лампадку твою в углу.
Даже если ни зги не видно,
Я Россию одинх люблю!

Нам, сестрёнка, теперь по двести..
И тогда, может быть, спрошу
А за что я её по чести,
Самому вопреки, не люблю...

Разбегаются мысли что-то..
Я, пожалуй, отправлюсь спать..
А вопросы..  да ну их в жопу!
Отвечать надо, брат, отвечать!

----------


## oskar_65

Мы стояли на холме,
Перед нами стлался город.
Мы пожрём его во тьме...
Миром правят боль и голод!

Мы прольём сегодня кровь,
Мы порвём сердца и зенки...
Правит миром не любовь,
Миром правят страх и деньги!

Мы раздавим скверну в пыль.
Души их заплыли жиром,
Чресла их снедает гниль...
Извращенцы правят миром!

Мы взорвём его к чертям,
Это лежбище Маммоны.
Мы вернём долги богам...
Правят миром жидмасоны!

Мы очистим светлый лик
Дивной голубой планеты,
И устроим здесь Пикник...
Миром правят экскременты!


Мы стояли на холме
В зелени арчи и лавра.
"Что ж, начнём," - сказала мне
Крошка с Эпсилон Центавра.

И пошла...  Девятый Вал.
Я был Огненной Геенной.
Мы...  всего лишь персонал,
Лишь золотари Вселенной.

----------


## oskar_65

Она в итоге стала
Тем, о чём мечтала:
Властительницей дум
И серым кардиналом;
Она уже решенья принимала
На уровне министра от "орала",
И кто-то верил, что она
Душа Театра,
Кукловод и ветер
В паруса успеха...
Не быть помехой,
Рта не раскрывать
Она наглядно и упорно приучала,
И поглощала
Всех, кто был полезен,
А тех, кто дружен был и честен
Разобщала,
Развращала..
Уж если и была душой,
Скорей души обратной стороной,
Там, где темно
И скользко,
Там, где змеи.

Она была по жизни одинока.
Она несчастлива была жестоко -
Погибли муж
И сын - самоубийца..
Она от порчи наведённой
Очнулась в операционной;
А всё, что женщине 
Положено иметь
Цинично бросили в ведро врачи.
Но выжила она,
Как буд-то ей
Вторая жизнь была дана,
И быть отныне ведьмой
Театральной.

Она его любила
Словно секс анальный.
Ведь ей другого
Просто не осталось,
В Театре же подобное плескалось
Вовсю и всюду -
Молодняк в балете
Услужлив был под нужными людьми..
Она держала всех за яйца!
За сиськи-письки
Всех держала,
И поощряла,
И продвигала...

В ней жил 
Когда-то демон,
И ушёл,
Но знание осталось,
И если в гневе загоралось
В её глазах
Смертоубийство
Древнее, как ночь -
Пугалось
Божие созданье,
Примерив шкурку на закланье -
На миг -
Да что за наважденье,
Что за бред!

И были те,
Кто глух и слеп.
Ботаники оркестра,
Пожиратели мелодий,
Любители бухнуть
И срать на всё..
Она их за хер не считала
И выпивать им не мешала..

Она была душой
И душегубкой.

Ну.. с..
Пора закончить с этой темой,
Как оказалось,
С ведьмой
Живут охотно люди.
И даже привыкают,
И, глупые, прощают.

----------


## oskar_65

Я алфавит учил по транспарантам,
И точно знал, кто жив, кто будет жить.
И думал: деньги это есть зарплата,
А не какой-то нео-изм "бабла срубить".

Менялась жизнь, в неё внедрялась "шняга",
И "олигарх", и "гаджет", и "ацтой"..
А я по-прежнему катушечный аналог,
И даже где-то ламповый порой.

Я научился тыкать кнопку Enter,
Ну и печатать пальцами.. двумя.
Была мечта, признаюсь, белый Fender,
Да рассосалась, как синяк, сама.

Я булку ел отдельно от котлеты,
Да, впрочем, ем отдельно и сейчас.
А песни все почти, почти-что спеты,
И все стихи написаны за нас.

Но иногда я открываю книжку
Одну из них, пожизненных своих,
И пусть порой "не просекаю фишку",
Наверно знаю, нет в ней слов таких.

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*, 
Оскар, ты - поэтище! Спасибо!  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

Вот это залп...

Оскар, спасибо за умное и за душевное... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

*Skadi*, 

*PAN*, 

Оля, Паша, благодарю за добрые слова, вы знаете, как оно бывает - попёрло - всё, туши свет, зажигай свечи!  :Derisive: 
Но это был только "главный калибр", пушечки помельче да торпедные аппараты всё ещё заряжённые..
едем дальше!

----------


## oskar_65

Растормоши меня с утра,
Расшевели меня с утра.
Я не хотел бы пропустить
Час, когда нужно уходить.

Я прихожу как буд-то вор,
Тёмною змейкою во двор,
Тихо царапну по стеклу..
Ты открываешь, я вхожу.

Здравствуй - привет - ну как дела?
Не разбудил? я не спала.
Дальше.. а дальше всё без слов -
Физиология - любовь.

Рядом с тобою горячо,
Не размышляешь ни о чём.
Словно зарвавшийся дельфин
В стае напуганных сардин -

Ешь до отвала, до пьяна,
До помрачения ума..
А на заре опять как вор,
Серою мышкою во двор,

Я ухожу, пока!.. пока!
Ветер сгоняет облака.
Постное утро, без затей.
Скоро тебе будить детей.

Младшая в садик, старший в класс,
Я иногда встречаю вас..
Но среди вас мне места нет,
Тайна-любовь в 17 лет.

----------


## PAN

> Растормоши меня с утра,


Долго подбирал ритм...
Потом подобрал - и пошлО...

 :Ok: ...

----------


## oskar_65

> Потом подобрал - и пошлО...


Придёт к чему-нить, ознакомишь?  :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Вот ведь как получается,
Чел стареет, меняется,
Усыхает, теряется..
А процесс продолжается.

Выше точка кипения
Под ярмом раздражения,
Хоть подсажено зрение,
Свои взгляды и мнение.

Все дороги исхожены,
Все усилия вложены,
Семена в землю брошены -
Сединой припорошены.

Отступает отчаянье.
По утру щебетание..
Видишь Солнца сияние?
Жизнь - сплошное познание.

Раньше не было времени,
Пыль столбом, кровь на стремени.
Да с друзьями нетленными,
Да с порывами бренными.

Обгорело, оплавилось
Всё, чем молодость славилась.
Долго рукопись правилась,
Пусть в столе, всё ж не нравилось -

Недостаток умения,
Суета вдохновения,
Сладкозвучие пения
И глубины падения.

Вот ведь как получается,
Человек отвлекается.
За большое хватается,
Мелочёвки чурается.
А ведь в ней заключается
Чем душа наполняется.
По крупицам слагается
Суть.
Процесс продолжается.

----------


## Kliakca

Цитировать не буду...
Просто всё класс!!! :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Растормоши меня с утра,


А этот вообще по сердцу...

----------


## oskar_65

*Kliakca*, 
Спасибо тебе, Настя!  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Если услышал сотню раз,
Если увидел только раз,
Если потрогал и вкусил,
Значит, не зря на свете жил.

Капелька ртути на стекле,
Буквы размыты в ноябре.
Брешет собачка за стеной,
Значит, ты всё ещё живой.

Шепчут часы, течёт песок.
Леди предпочитают шёлк.
Если ты мальчика родил,
Значит, бессмертие продлил.

Льётся вода на решето.
Нечто, неведомо, никто
Не запретит тебе любить.
Значит, ребята, будем жить!

----------


## smychok

Про мелочёвку и будем жить очень дополняют друг-друга! Супер!

----------


## smychok

Прошлая страничка очень плодотворная!!!! Особенно понравилось про Пегаса и злобного соседа с ружьем))) :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## oskar_65

_Города и веси,
Люди интересы..
_

Она была актрисою,
А он.. он был никем.
Простой, несостоявшийся,
Однако, джентельмен.

Родители путёвые,
Два брата и сестра -
Все деловые, хваткие,
Трудились "на ура".

Старшой братан был фермером,
Настырный словно танк,
Был младший ресторатором,
Сестра держала банк.

Совсем не утончённые,
Но твёрдою рукой
Поставленные на ноги.
Лишь он был никакой.

Без денег, без призвания,
А в возраст уж вошёл.
И всем на удивление
Актрису в дом привёл.

И жили они счастливо
Наперекор всему.
Подобную историю
Я видел лишь одну.

----------


## Black Lord

> Значит, не зря на свете жил.


 :Ok: 



> Процесс продолжается.


 :br:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мы стояли на холме,
> ...


 Очень интересное перевоплощение, представила, прям как есть

"Города и веси,
 Люди интересы.." - суперцикл стихотворный!!

Но особо близко
"Я алфавит учил по транспарантам..."
Спасибо, oskar, за умные мысли, виртуозно зарифмованные!

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо за отзывы, гости дорогие,
всегда радТ!!!
 :br:  :br:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Красна девица,
Сочна ягодка,
Невесомый лебяжий пух.
Кружит мельница,
Перемелется
Воедино - одно из двух.

Погрусти, поплачь -
Дело девичье.
Всё пройдёт, словно яблонь цвет.
Образуется,
Разрифмуется,
Если завтра не скажешь "нет"
Парню милому,
Да настырному -
Не желает до свадьбы ждать.
Ну и шут бы с ней,
С целкою твоей,
Сколько можно над ней дрожать!

Отдалася бы,
Напилася бы
От любви зелена винца.
Скоро урожай
Соберём и, чай,
Запровадим вас до венца!

А потом того,
Делай хоть чего,
Где попало и хоть когда!
Только тайное,
Дюже сладкое
Не попробуешь никогда.

----------


## oskar_65

Звали девушку просто,
Изысканно - Саша.
Я с тех пор это имя лелею и чту.
Не встречал никого
Ни умнее, ни краше,
Только.. именем данным назвали мечту!

Не фривольная детская
Страсть и томленье,
Молодого мужчины уже идеал.
Как мираж, как волшебная
Птица Сирена -
Сколько раз приближался и вновь ускользал.

А в реальности... лагерь
И девочка Таня.
Были танцы, луна, пионерский роман..
Её тонкие сжатые губы,
Как странно,
Поцелуи прогнали любовный дурман.

А потом.. одноклассницу
Звали Лариса,
И запойные дали на сочных губах..
И она позволяла,
Хоть не без капризов,
Ощущать своё тело в запретных местах.

Как лавиною снежной
Обрушилась Света.
Совершенные формы сводили с ума..
Но затем, на исходе
Бессонного лета
Как-то враз охладели и я, и она.

Безответно, по-дружески
Выдалось с Ольгой,
Хотя ей признавался я в чувствах не раз.
Ну и что..  поженили
Их с другом Серёгой,
Был свидетель на свадьбе..
Всё правильно - аз.

Наваждение-два
Прозывалось Светлана.
И на нас, полагаю, был предков расчёт,
И намёки.. детали
Глобального плана...
Но не вышло, увы, мне на Свет не везёт.

Я с годами учился
Прощаться красиво,
И не верить в похмельно-зеркальную новь.
Мы грустили всерьёз,
Мы смеялись фальшиво,
Но за всем, без сомненья, стояла любовь.

А мечта потеряла
Конкретность и облик,
Только имя припрятала память в углу..
Александра...
Бродяга и циник, и стоик -
Как занозу из сердца извлечь не могу.

Вот и всё.
За спиною 
Стоит моя Лена.
Моя женщина,
Мать моих добрых детей.
И меж нас никогда
Не вставала измена.
Если ты мне не веришь,
То просто убей!

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну и шут бы с ней,
> С целкою твоей,
> Сколько можно над ней дрожать!
> 
> Отдалася бы,
> Напилася бы
> От любви зелена винца.


Похоже я не в ту тему зашла или не в то время...
Пойду ещё погуляю...

----------


## MOPO

*oskar_65*,  хорошо пишешь, часто перечитываю. Спасибо...

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, Олег, рад, что заходишь!



С Новым Годом, друзья!
С Новыми стихами!

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*, всех благ, а главное ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!
С Новым годом и Рождеством!!!

----------


## oskar_65

*Black Lord*, 
Спасибо, и тебе всего самого доброго!

----------


## oskar_65

Все дороги ведут меня в хаос.
Все слова мои ложь и порок.
Даже если немало осталось,
Я не верю, что был с меня толк.

Я не видел ни цели, ни средства,
И не знал назначенье своё.
Получил только честность в наследство
И немного любви, вот и всё.

Кто я есть и кому ещё нужен,
И зачем это всё, для чего?
Как верблюд, бессловесен, нагружен,
Я в себя ухожу..  от кого?

Мои бесы приходят под утро,
Мои ангелы прячут глаза.
И становится стыло и хмуро..
Кто наполнит мои паруса?

Я сомнамбула, птица ночная,
Мои думы чернее, чем тьма...
Просыпаюсь.. листок вырывая,
Обретаю способность ума

Придержать, не хлестать вороного,
Что несёт меня в ночь наугад.
Среди сумрака мира иного
Эти сны - мой дорожный наряд.

Что, Морфей, на меня ты обижен?
Что терзаешь ты совесть мою?
Ты всегда был достаточно лживым -
Я встречал свои сны наяву.

И горит моя рукопись славно,
Кто внушал, что они не горят?
И Звезда поднимается плавно,
Будет день, будет хлеб, говорят.

----------


## tamara rabe

Oskar!  :flower:  Пронзительно до боли.

----------


## oskar_65

Благодарю, Тамара, очень приятно!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Получил только честность в наследство
> И немного любви, вот и всё





> Кто я есть и кому ещё нужен,
> И зачем это всё, для чего?





> Я в себя ухожу..  от кого?





> И Звезда поднимается плавно,
> Будет день, будет хлеб, говорят


Святая правда!

----------


## oskar_65

Мягка зима пока,
Слезлива..
Морозов толком
Не было ещё.
И хорошо,
Придут ещё.

Купил куртейку
И чихаю.
Наперекор всему Китаю,
Купил куртейку-немку.
G1
Почти как у винтовки имя..
Прозябаю.
Рождественская ночь,
Я на работе.
Фаю.
И чихаю...
Сегодня тихо,
Моросит как буд-то..
И к звукам чутко.
Шаги слышны
И прочие шумы..

Я это состояние природы
И по сей день не знаю как назвать.
И фонарей ночных смешные морды
Не собираются мне нынче помогать.

Мокрым-мокрО, лучится в водной пыли
Не дождь, не снег, такой.. минорный сплин..
Факсимиле от Северной Пальмиры
Коктейль Нева + Балтика + джин.

----------


## oskar_65

- Да взять хотя бы осень!
Что такого
Сказать о ней,
Что не сказал ещё никто
И никогда?
- Допустим...
Термоядерная осень!
Осень Брахмапутры!
Дебильно-прачечный
Осенний марафон!
- Стоп!
Уже было!
Ваша песенка стара,
Ха-ха три раза!..
- Разосеннилось с утра
Чего-то..
Разноябрилось почти..
- Ага!
- Тишина присноосенняя..
И вот ещё:
Осенний марафон да в сапогах!
- Ну ты сказал!..
В который раз,
Позвольте Вам заметить..
- Ладно..
Осень как...
Презерватив порой необходима..
- Эй!
ПошлИте, сударь!
- Нет, нисколько.
Осень..
В жопу раненный архар!
- А это уже хамство!
- Полно Вам!
Не будьте же ханжою!
Осень - блуд.
Блудница Осень..
- Х-м.. такое вроде было..
А нельзя ли
Нам в сферы высшие
Вернуть наш диалог?
Вы тут наговорили...
- Да я Вам и не так ещё скажу!
Вы только напечатайте
И гонорар пришлите...
- Осень..
"Вот ведь наплёл тут
Автор, твою мать!"..
Ну ладно, 
Мы подумаем
И Вам перезвоним.
"Подумать только,
Осень..."

----------


## Kliakca

> Мокрым-мокрО, лучится в водной пыли
> Не дождь, не снег, такой.. минорный сплин..
> Факсимиле от Северной Пальмиры
> Коктейль Нева + Балтика + джин.


Ну вот и дождалась! Спасибо.

----------


## oskar_65

Возможно, что не было шанса..
И память хранила
Одни только сны.
Возможно, реальны лишь стансы -
Химеры, что я
Выдавал за стихи.

Быть может нас не было вовсе,
Живых воплощений
Мирской суеты..
Ни "где-то", ни "до" или "после",
Но "вместо"...  всего лишь
Иллюзий следы.

Возможно, война мне приснилась,
И смерть не ходила
За нами вослед..
Возможно, кулисы закрылись,
Она ведь актриса -
Иллюзия Смерть.

Быть может, они ещё живы -
Друзья и родные,
И Brothers in arms..
В своей иллюзорности
Всё ещё живы,
И нет в ней вакансий
Для суетных нас.

----------


## oskar_65

БАСтНЯ.


Растворив небеса
В серо-буркало,
День скатился
В овраг темноты.
Зашуршало вокруг,
Зашушукало,
На погост 
Потянулись кроты.

Сели рядышком в круг, 
Поздоровкались
Почесав друг у друга живот,
Да насупились то,
Да нахохлились,
Припоздняется, чо-т
Главный Крот.

Вот однако и он -
По серёдочке
Во кругу забурлила земля,
И на свеженарытом
Пригорочке
Вознеслась седина
Главаря.

- Мир вам, братья кроты,
И спокойствия,
Тёплых нор
И горячих кротих.
Что-то рожи у вас
Больно постные,
Не видать
Уважения в них.

Иль списали меня
Раньше времени?
Молодого нашли вожака?
Или вашему
Подлому племени
Не хватает
В сосцах молока?

Расшумелся Вожак,
Раскуражился
Да намял близсидящим бока.
Позабыл старичок
Где находится,
Как итог -
Разбудил Мертвяка.

Тот и тюк крикуна
Да по темечку
Своей старой
Дубовой клюкой.
В раздраженьи
Присел на скамеечку
И ответ на общак
Дал такой -

- Даже если ты крот
Обезумевший,
Пожираешь останки мои,
Я прошу,
На последнем 
Пристанище
Не шуми, сцуко!
Плять, не шуми!

----------


## oskar_65

Блуждают тени на снегу,
Такие грустные зимой..
Я за трамваем не бегу,
Хотя замёрз, хочу домой.

И нету денег на такси,
И нету сил на месте ждать.
Узбек-маршруточник, спаси!
Узбекам свойственно спасать..

Прошу, пожалуйста, узбек,
Пришпорь мустанга своего!
Ты самый лучший человек,
Ты бог маршрута моего!

Брат-джан-акя, не подведи,
Замёрзну в этой тишине,
И грустной тенью Заурви
Явлюсь не раз тебе во сне.

----------


## oskar_65

*Зарисовки.*
терцио.

Да, этот тортик
Приготовил 
Несомненно Мастер.
Я аплодирую и ем,
Я ем и аплодирую.
Спасибо!
Уважаю мастеров
Любого дела,
Ремесла и люда..
Ах, этот тортик..
Просто сказка,
Чудо.

****
А летом не бывает
Мандаринов..
Зато тепло.
Так надоело замерзать.
А пуще 
Всяко барахло
В таких количествах
На тело надевать.


****
Я налегке,
Я невесом.
Мой путь
Посыпан солью.
Я не уверен
Ни в себе, ни в ком.
И мой парик
Побитый молью
Выглядит нелепо,
Но всем
Спокойнее не знать
Что там, под париком.


****
А вот когда тебя
Поставят к стенке,
Тогда и скажешь
Правду-матку, друг!
Пока что ты
Лишь отработал деньги
В морозный митинг.
Проститутство, друг!

----------


## oskar_65

Что такое Мавзолей,
Как не атрибут
Культа Личности?
И к ней
Всё ещё идут..

Что за тело без души
Продолжает жить..
Может просто по-людски
Взять - похоронить?

Там немало у стены
Знаковых имён,
Там история страны..
Место подберём,

И нехай лежит, как всяк
Добрый гражданин.
"Прах есмь, возвращаюсь в прах"
С миром и 
Аминь.

----------


## Black Lord

> На погост 
> Потянулись кроты.


Яхши!

----------


## oskar_65

*Лiрыка.*

Вам так к лицу
Метёлочка, мадонна!
Вы так прелестно
Стряхивая снег
Со стёкол новенького
Белого "линкольна"
Мне улыбнулись.
Я пустился в бег.

Не подвезёте ведь
Бродягу музыканта,
Ваш господин
Убьёт за это Вас.
Мне не по силам, право,
Эта боль и плата.
Лишь белый снег
Соединяет нас.

----------


## oskar_65

> Яхши!


Нет. 
*Нихт Яхши.
*
Стишки мои дрянны
И я об этом знаю.
Я всё ещё в пути,
Я почерк обретаю.

Доступно обо всём,
О тонкостях материй,
Обычным языком
Гротеска и мистерий..

Я думаю важней
Не красота созвучий,
Но оголённый нерв
И образ свежий, жгучий.

Вот потому всё дрянь,
Что здесь понаплодилось,
Ничтожество и хлам.
Не в тон сердечко билось
Пытаясь обрести
Гармонию отстоя,
Чтоб, как карась в сети,
Столкнуться с красотою;
И руки целовать,
Припудренные малость,
И снова выбирать -
Не красота, 
Так пакость...

Но только не туман,
Не гнусный серый посох!
Я даже и не пьян,
Я как-то вдруг всё понял.

Стишки мои дрянны,
Но я при всём, при этом,
Себя считать привык
Хорошим человеком.

И я готов понять
Когда ты скажешь:
"Заец!
Так может написать
Лишь конченный засранец!
К чему весь этот стыд
Приправленный верзою?!"

Отвечу:
"Мне не быть
На ложе с красотою!
Я ползаю червём
Среди её фекалий!..."

Вас не тошнит ещё?
Тогда начнём с начала.

----------


## oskar_65

> Яхши!


Вот Яхши!

*15 февраля.*


В Душанбе
У посёлка Калинина
Старый Госпиталь
Был погранцов.
В 94-ом
Комиссия
Подтвердила -
Служить, мол, готов.

И пошла моя жизнь
Оркестровая
Под зелёное знамя ПВ...
И сюда приезжал
Вновь и снова я,
И концерт проходил во дворе.

И бойцы улыбались
И хлопали,
И просили ещё приезжать...
Этот старый
Калининский Госпиталь
Заставлял всякий раз вспоминать

Времена горбачёва военные
И таких же подбитых ребят,
И глаза их, такие же честные,
Но в глазах Кандагар и Герат.

Мы играли им песни диповские
И самими придуманный рок.
С нами были чины комсомольские
И награды вручал старичок.

Здесь я даже лежал
С пневмонией
В 96-ом по весне..
И Лужков приезжал
С целой свитой,
И невеста ходила ко мне...


В Душанбе
У посёлка Калинина
Не обычное место земли.
Вы его помяните
При случае
В этот день
Кто бывал,
Шурави.

----------


## oskar_65

*Как мы писали песню.*

недопьеса
в одном акте и двух персонажах.


- Алё?
- Алло..
- Готов?
- Послушай..

Довольно грустный
Устаревший образ -
Стекло, слеза -
Дождя, прости..
Я тормоз.
А всё же кажется
Могу я и получше описать..
Прости меня,
Дожди, слезу-стекло
И космос..

- Алё-о?
- Послушай..

* Каплями дождя*
- Ага, пойдёт начало..
*- Тают небеса.*
- Четыре твёрдых балла.
*- Осень на дворе
Помелом метёт.*
- Ну что ж, совсем 
Неплохо..
*- А в твоих глазах*
- Ага, давай про глазки..
*- Прячется слеза*
- Почти похоже.. *Или
- Это дождь
По щекам течёт.*

- Ля-ля-ля ля -ля..
В общем хорошо.
Первый есть куплет,
Однако
Надо
Дальше..

*- Ты прости меня,*
- Проси, подлец, прощенья!
*- Падает листва.*
- Давай про сновиденья..
- Слушай.. * Ты
Прости меня, прости,
Шелестят дожди...*
- Связал с куплетом первым?
*- Можно ли забыть?*
- Без амнезии, битте...
*- Всё, что было - зря?*
- Уже почти за..
*- Если ты, Любовь
Безответная.*

- Я понимаю,
Нам припев
Вроде и не нужен..
Но куплетик
Хоть один
Для финала
Нужен..

*- Полдень или ночь,*
- Чего, уже ослепли?
*- Всё едино - дождь.*
- Ну прям органолептик*И
- Бессильные слова
Кружат как листва.*
- Добавил что ли букофф?
*- Может это дождь*
- Давай, найди мне гада!
*- Был всему виной,*
- Альтернативу..
*- Или ты, Любовь
Поиграла мной.*

- А здесь вокализ
Сопрано юной девы..
Фа-ре-до-си-до,
Фа-ре-до-си-до.. ми..
И понеслась гитара
Соло на квадрат..
И сразу кода!
Плавно тормозят
Её костяшки клавесина..
И повиснет
Каплей звук
Слезы последней
На картине...

- Довольно грустный
Устаревший образ..
И текст конечно не фонтан..
Я тормоз.
- Но можно песенку
Слезливую слепить..
Там подшаманить,
Подскоблить..
Про первую любовь там..
Про слезинку,
А можно и дуэт
Как будто сотворить..
Ты распечатай,
Скинь на мыло,
Залепим шлягер
Всем на диво!
Уже я вижу
Звуки, ритмы...
- Дык..
 Хари Кришна!
- Хвала Аллаху!
-- Спасибо, Господи,
За музыку и тексты!

----------


## PAN

> Как мы


 :Ok: ... :br:

----------


## oskar_65

Ловили крылья
Восходящие потоки.
Снега искрились
Отражая свет.
Уже не люди,
Но ещё не боги,
Мы в поднебесье
Оставляли след.

И вновь взлетали
К неизведанным высотам..
Никто не знает
Есть ли он - предел,
Пока не рухнет
В вязкое болото..
С Вершины путь один
Лишь - вниз.
Прозрел.

----------


## oskar_65

Интересен ребёнку
Открытый огонь,
Обязательно нужно коснуться,
И ошпариться
Чтобы усвоить - не тронь,
И в последущий раз увернуться..

А потом вырастает
Большой индивид
И однажды, уставший беречься,
Предаёт мотылька,
Что на пламя летит
Из души и так хочет обжечься.

Наконец отмирает
Пресытившись плоть,
И душе достаётся свобода,
И ползёт, обречённый
На вечную ночь,
Мотылёк не познавший полёта.

----------


## oskar_65

Аритмия.

нескладуха намба уан.

*Свобода.*
Брат.


Свобода есть
Пока ты не свободен.
Пока ты можешь
Всё ещё найти
Свободу.
Жесть.
Его женитьба
Превратилась в жесть
Под флагом
"Тёща".
Это было
Испытание на стойкость,
Тёща,
И он его не одолел.
Ушёл в конце концов -
Свобода!
Свобода есть.
Свобода хочет кушать.
Свободе нужен
Воздух и вода.
Она не смерть,
Хотя...
Не надо путать.
Свобода есть
И в нас.
Чуть-чуть и иногда.

----------


## Black Lord

> Нет. 
> Нихт Яхши.


Самокритика иногда полезна, но читателю видней. Имхо. :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca

*Навруз Байрам мы отмечаем,
Навруз приходит в каждый дом,
Сегодня мы весну встречаем,
С её капелью и теплом!

Пускай веселый этот праздник
Вам счастье, радость принесет,
И сумаляк уж в каждом доме
Своих гостей любимых ждет!*

[IMG]http://*********net/2593870m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо, Настя, спасибо, Андрей!  :flower:   :Pivo: 
 И Вас с праздником Весны!

----------


## overload

Мы помним сорок первый год.
Жал немец сотней жал.
Сидел в окопах первый взвод,
атаки отражал.

Иван - патроны подносил,
Арсен - цепь чёрную косил,
Равшан - гранаты доставал
и тыл ребятам прикрывал,
Петро - у рации курил
и пушкам цели говорил.

Четыре года позади.
Бойцов сияют лица:
мы - у Берлина! Погоди,
немецкая столица!

Мераб - патроны подносил,
Степан - по окнам полосил,
Курбан - гранаты доставал
и тыл ребятам прикрывал,
Михась - у рации курил
и пушкам цели говорил.

С Победы минули года,
страна большая - в Лету.
Откуда выбралась беда,
откуда нам вот это:

Рамзан - в прицеле Ваню ждёт,
Арсен - в Ильяса пулю шлёт,
Равшан с Джамшудом делят нал,
Мирза у Стёпки рубль украл,
Резо с Муратом воевал
за то, чей, собственно, Цхинвал
и начал Янис забывать,
как хлеб по-русски называть...

Скажу стихами разом всем -
и - не без укоризны:
Иван, Равшан, Петро, Арсен -
сыны одной отчизны.

Чей тот убийственный заказ?
Как выбраться из круга?
И почему мы стали враз
врагами друг для друга?

----------


## oskar_65

> Чей тот убийственный заказ?
> Как выбраться из круга?
> И почему мы стали враз
> врагами друг для друга?



Увы, мой друг,
Ответов нет,
Одни предположенья..
Заказ, усилия спецслужб,
И признаки гниенья;
Запреты, ложь и дефицит,
Старперы, показуха..
Но главное - мешала жить
Буржуям наша дружба.
И нас в бою не одолеть,
А так, как вышло с нами -
Червями сердцевину съесть..
И стали мы врагами.

----------


## PAN

Вернусь - скажу...тяжало с планшета пока

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*, 

Надеюсь, всё же наступит день и ты скажешь всё, что думаешь по этому поводу.  :Grin: 


С Днём Победы, братья и сёстры!
С Великим Праздником, друзья!

----------


## overload

На пути до темы нашей все глаголы про... 
...гм, растерял.

----------


## oskar_65

Моя хорошая, я вправду уезжаю...
Я напишу..  как только.. обещаю!
Ну что ж ты слёзы раньше времени разводишь,
Мы снова встретимся, родная, вот посмотришь.

Ты просто жди меня и уследи за сыном,
И грусть-печаль гони, ведь ты должна быть сильной.
Броня крепка, родная, танки наши б*ы*стры!
Ты только жди, и я приеду, вот увидишь!

И вышел в путь солдат, дорогу в неизбежность.
Шагнул в бессмертие, не сомневаясь, в вечность.
А на часах земных застыло горе.
И воскресение с утра.
Двадцать второе.

----------


## Black Lord

> Мы помним сорок первый год.


 :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Надеюсь, всё же наступит день


Оскар, ты не поверишь, но я писал это, находясь в Питере... Сожалею, что не было времени даже на "посмотреть на друг друга" - обстоятельства сложились таким образом...
Обещаю, что в следующий приезд в ваши края - обязательно заблаговременно забъем стрелочку... :Yes4: 





> На пути до темы нашей все глаголы про... 
> ...гм, растерял.


Вот язва...))) Погоди - и до тебя доберусь...)))

Ну и по существу...

1...
Сам не рад...
Оглянусь назад -
Что-то вскрылось и... Ага...
Нет надежнее врага
Чем мой бывший брат...

2... 
С одной стороны - ИСТОРИЯ...
С другой - не зажившая рана...
Видят все, вижу и я...
Закономерно... Но, блин, рано...

3...
Мы помним это...
Каждое лето 
Двадцать второго
Июня... снова и снова...
А поколение пепси удивленно жуёт.............
Вот...

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*, 
Ну ничего, Паша, даст Бог, в следующий раз увидимся.




> Ну и по существу...


 :Ok:

----------


## overload

Павло,
хоть разъ........ бись, но - доберись.

----------


## tamara rabe

По умолчанию "Два века " 
 :Ok:  Солидарна!

----------


## oskar_65

Аритмия.

нескладуха намба ту.

*Равенство.*
полов и..

Как песок рассыпалось,
Паззлами распалось,
Изменило сущность вещества...
Никуда не денешься,
Влюбишься и женишься,
Следуя законам естества.

Надо, так мутируешь,
Даже мимикрируешь!
Гадам уподобишься на час,
Но сорвёшь желанную,
Словно розу чайную...
За любовь мы платим
Жизнью только раз.

Но и этой ставочки
Мало на прилавочке
Собственной судьбы...
Всё гадали, зарились,
На чужих ошпарились,
А свои всё пьянь-герой,
Хамы да жлобы!

Стали всех на доллары
Мерять да на "роверы",
Вышли в председатели
Воры, бандюки...
Ну а мы, исконные,
Люди хлебосольные,
Были ведь обычные,
Стали босяки.

Так оно рассыпалось,
Так оно распалось,
Так оно никчемное
Прекратило жить.
Человека сущности
Судят по наружности,
А за мир, за внутренний,
Могут и убить.

----------


## PAN

> Как песок


Девяностые, прожитые... слава Богу...
Сейчас другие напасти...

----------


## Skadi

> Ну а мы, исконные,
> Люди хлебосольные,
> Были ведь обычные,
> Стали босяки


_Зато мы настоящие,
мы душу сберегли,
а фантики блестящие
все в мусорку легли.
Всё правильно,
логично!
И СВЫШЕ - там видней!
Корона ненадёжна
на головах царей...
Духовное во благо!
И сетовать не след -
не бедствуем,
живём же!
Семь бед -
один ответ!_

----------


## oskar_65

Ну и...
нескладуха намба фри


*Братство*.
эмигранство

Татарочка Гюзель
Была прекрасна.
Реально
Эталоном красоты.
Она была нежна
И музыкальна.
Могла стать Первой скрипкой,
Но, увы...

Настала
РеволюСия,
И мир встал на уши с утра.
Повисла в воздухе
И в обществе ИДЕЯ -
Эмиграция!
А проще - РВАТЬ ПОРА!!!

Одни рванули,
Увозя с собой вагоны
Трудами праведными
Скарба и добра..
А мы остались,
И Гюзель наша сестра!

Вот эти, Первые,
И были-то мудры на деле -
Сорвали корни,
Как пришла пора.
А мы остались,
И Гюзель наша сестра!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Одни рванули,
> Увозя с собой вагоны
> Трудами праведными
> Скарба и добра..
> А мы остались,
> И Гюзель наша сестра!


 :Ok: 

А мы остались…
Видно есть на то причина,
 – быть может лень, 
(пусть даже с неуютного гнезда)
 – не отпустила Родина-чудила, 
чтоб не царапалась потом в душе тоска…
Они сорвали корни? Повезло им,
Болезненно, но всё ж не глубоко.
А мы с Гюзель послали все реформы,
Навруз Байрам справляем, Рождество
С «великим и могучим» как-то ладим,
(у музыкантов свой родной  язык)
И не боимся толерантных ссадин,
Их лечим «соком» молодой лозы.
Ну, что  sudba@ty.takaya?
Переживём ещё одну напасть?
Когда решиться мир (ИМ потакая)
Обратно, с головы на ноги встать…
 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> А мы остались…
> Видно есть на то причина,


Иной раз вспомню
Той поры величье
И низость
Обесценившихся дней,
Не вижу логики,
Но страсти-то в наличьи!
Чем хуже жизнь,
Тем чувствуешь острей.

----------


## Skadi

> Чем хуже жизнь,
> Тем чувствуешь острей.


 :Yes4: 
И понимаешь, ЧТО дороже всех страстей!

----------


## PAN

Жую лирику вдоль...
Роль
Важная у ей...
Ей-ей...
Ты почитай того же Фета...
Того, что ходит к нам с приветом...)))
Или Ванечку.. Бунина...
Всё на...
По сравнению с ............

----------


## oskar_65

И мне без лирики
Спокойно не живётся..
Что Бунин, Фет
В сравненьи с USB?
Да что-то Нихт
Мне тоже не даётся,
Но вот уж осень на дворе
И может быть...

----------


## tamara rabe

Да брось ты, Оскар...
                    всё ещё вернётся!
Душа давно не ищет перемен,
В неё весна и осенью вернётся,
Даруя слово золоту взамен.

----------


## oskar_65

*tamara rabe*, 

Тамара, милая Тамара,
И я по жизни песи-оптимист...
Но не люблю стоять на прежнем месте,
Хочу расти я со стихами вместе,
И лучший друг мой, как всегда,
Осенний лист.

----------


## PAN

> И лучший друг мой, как всегда,
> Осенний лист.


Помню - как ныне... Сашу...
В края Наши.....
Судьба затарила.....
Краше
Осени нет ничего... 
Оттого 
Онегина он запостил -
И зажарила
Пресса - В Болдино
Все поныне на оного похожи...
.........От то же...)))

(Не вру - в Большом Болдино каждый пятый - большегуб, темноват, кареглаз, лицом абаповат - особливо в профиль... На все ухмылки отвечают - молод был БАРИН, горяч... :Grin: )

----------


## oskar_65

> Большом Болдино каждый пятый - большегуб, темноват, кареглаз, лицом абаповат - особливо в профиль..


Как это мило -
Каждый пятый..
Пройдёт, возможно,
Много лет
И возродится 
Темноватый
Всея Руси
Арап поэт.

----------


## Лев

> Как это мило -
> Каждый пятый..
> Пройдёт, возможно,
> Много лет
> И возродится 
> Темноватый
> Всея Руси
> Арап поэт.


В России полно чернокожих парней,
Полны эти парни заботой о Ней.
Есть футболисты и фермеры есть.
Есть и мошенники, их тут не счесть...
Будут когда-нибудь парни-поэты,
Может дождёмся счастливое ЭТО? :Smile3:

----------


## oskar_65

> В России полно чернокожих парней,
> Полны эти парни заботой о Ней.


Лев, ты не понял,
А может забыл,
"Как Петр Первый
Арапа женил"?

----------


## Лев

> Лев, ты не понял,
> А может забыл,
> "Как Петр Первый
> Арапа женил"?


Как же, присутствовал я на венчании :Yes4: 
В том воплощении Шафировым был.
Ну, а сейчас я в миру Лев Шафир :Derisive: 
Будут ещё для меня замечания? :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Будут ещё для меня замечания?


Будут, пожалуй,
Раз так ты назвал
Слово обычное..
Я и не знал.
Верю, присутствовал ты на пиру,
Видел арапа,
Дивился Петру...
Помнишь ли ты,
Что тот самый арап
Прадед Поэта
О ком был здесь гап*?
"Болдино".. "Осень"..
"Онегин".. и "Саша" -
Как позывные,
Поэзии нашей.
Ну и постскриптум..
Ненужный, но всё же:
Звал ли Поэта хоть кто
Чернокожим?

*гап - (тадж.) разговор

----------


## PAN

К слову о Пушкине..

Часто вспоминаю, а тут осень...)))

В самом начале перемен, когда ишшо обкомы, но уже гласность, в Большеболдинском музее решили обновить экспозицию и выставили черновики Евгения Онегина...
Поверьте, даже мне, студенту последнего курса театралки, было некомильфо... :Blush2: 

Саша, как оказалось, был ещё тот затейник, да и графика на полях в конкретике... :Grin: 

Не буду уточнять цитатами, но, вопреки школьному курсу, арапов внук русский язык таки знал..))) и не только литературный... (няня, Арина Родионовна - БРАВО...)))
В принципе, любой, прочитавший "Графа Нулина", меня поймет..)))

А миниатюры Тани Лариной, начертанные пером молодого барина, своей откровенностью, да по тем временам - чистая эротика...)))

Пы.Сы... Как хотите... Не хочу подражать, но люблю, шельму...)))

----------


## oskar_65

> А миниатюры Тани Лариной, начертанные пером молодого барина, своей откровенностью, да по тем временам - чистая эротика...)))


Да-да! Слегка знаком и я с этой стороной его творений, наша историчка собирала такие вещи, и знакомила с ними избранных.

----------


## Лев

> Звал ли Поэта хоть кто
> Чернокожим?


Не разделяю людей я по коже,
Душами все мы едины, похожи.
Но я не думал кого-то обидеть.
Как ты такое смог здесь увидеть? :Blush2: 

Зашёл как-то в магазин, где хозяева эфиопы, поздоровался...
Стоят симпатичные покупательницы эфиопочки. 
Я им улыбаюсь, комплименты. Они мне: ты эфиоп?
Я им - пока нет, но в следующем воплощении обязательно буду.
Шутку поняли, приняли со смехом. :Grin:

----------


## oskar_65

Лев - эфиоп?
Вот это, понимаю,
Житейский юмор - 
Круче не бывает!  :br: 
А я с фамилией своей нерусской
Косил, бывало, под француза.  :Grin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Коси не коси, только так уж бывает,
что каждого чем-то Господь наделяет...
Кому поэтический зуд был подарен,
да будет ему благодарен.

----------


## oskar_65

_Ах, прошлое..
Ах, люди-человеки!
Гастроли, выезды
И музыка навеки..
Вас вспоминая,
Молодею
И перед жизнью
Не робею._


*Гуля звезда Хорога.*


 Каких прекрасных стерв
 Родит народ татарский!
 Синоним слова секс,
 Кинг Сайз - размерчик царский!
 А папа был таджик
 У нашей милой Гули.
 Она мне не простит,
 Но зарифмую - хули?..

 Она была звезда.
 Масштаба и розлива.
 Татарка Гульнора
 Дерзка, пьяна, блудлива.
 Но танцевала - блеск
 Когда была в ударе,
 И матюкалась - треск,
 И все её прощали.

 Включая самого
 М-эО Таджикистана...
 Убейте, но оно
 И было так, буквально:
 - Ты будишь тансевать
 Сейчас со мной... помялся..
 А ей легко сказать:
 - Ага, бля, размечтался! 

 Я чуть не умер там,
 От смеха б не взорваться..
 Начальство было в хлам,
 М-эО решил съипаться......

 И всё-таки Хорог
 Её узнал особо,
 И окрестил звездой,
 И быть звездой до гроба.
 Она была добра,
 Она была не жадной
 Касательно бабла
 И жизни сексуальной...

 Ах, Гулька, простота,
 Мы всё-таки дружили,
 Мотались по местам
 И водку вместе пили.
 Желаю я тебе
 Любви и Веры в Бога,
 Желаю не стареть
 Тебе, звезда Хорога!



Хорог - столица Памира, входит в состав Таджикистана.

----------


## oskar_65

Не унижайте женщину, мессиры!
Не заставляйте женщину страдать!
Что без неё красоты мира?
И кто заставит вас познать
Души своей чувствительную часть,
Когда не женщина,
Не мать?!

----------


## oskar_65

_Аритмия.
усиление._


Я за собой не оставлю
Ни воды, ни травинки.
Даже горы размажу,
Разложу на песчинки.

И напоследок поджарю
На огне преисподней,
И взорвусь, и угасну,
И настанет Сегодня
Навсегда.

Ничего не случится назавтра,
И вчера не пребудет со мной...
Будто н*е* было,
Будто не ж*и*ли,
И стихи не плели под Луной.

Только есть ещё время,
Людишки!
Так попробуйте в Космос уйти..
Чтобы вас не достал
За дела, за делишки..
Вы попробуйте, гады, уйти!

Я Звезда!
Я творю что хочу
Пока кормитесь вы у меня.
Но однажды и я 
По счетам заплач*у*!
Вам по силам такая цена?

----------


## oskar_65

Лаос, Египет, Мозамбик, Ангола...
Сайгон и Прага, Будапешт, Пхеньян...
Голодный, грязный, преданый вождями,
Я поднимусь в штыки и на таран.

Я проливаю кровь своих сограждан,
На то есть много гадостных причин..
И смысл вопросов для меня не важен,
Есть только долг, во все века один.

Я твой солдат, без имени и званья,
Твой самый крайний козырь в рукаве.
И просто мясо, агнец на закланье..
Но и уран в ракеты голове.

Ничто не вечно, кроме нас с тобою -
Моя судьбина и праматерь Русь.
Твоя беда, моя готовность к бою.
Ты приказала, я иду и бьюсь.

----------


## Skadi

> Я за собой не оставлю
> Ни воды, ни травинки.


_Мы оставим дела.
Добрых дел наших свет.
И не смогут ответить 
на "Жил разве?" нет!_

----------


## oskar_65

> Мы оставим дела.
> Добрых дел наших свет.
> И не смогут ответить 
> на "Жил разве?" нет!



Хорошо, когда есть
Кому это спросить..
Не награда, не лесть 
В чьей-то памяти быть.
Может быть в этом смысл,
Может быть суета..
Субъективная мысль
Будто пуля проста..
Словно дел наших свет,
Словно душ наших тьма..
Мы актёры, сюжет
Жизнь напишет сама.

----------


## Skadi

> Хорошо, когда есть
> Кому это спросить..
> Не награда, не лесть 
> В чьей-то памяти быть.


_Не награда, не лесть
В чьей-то памяти быть!
"Разве жил?" - спросит кто-то.
"Посмел бы не жить!" -
Скажут те, кто знал лично,
Общался с кем ты,
Не хвалил кто публично,
Любя за мечты!_



> Мы актёры, сюжет
> Жизнь напишет сама.


_Мы за разные роли
влюблённые в жизнь!
Часто, корчась от боли,
ползём по пути...
Мы живём.
Не имеем мы права не жить!
Эх...любви б да здоровья,
Чтоб благо вершить!_

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*, 
Оскар, миленький, как я тебе рада! Всегда  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## oskar_65

Я тоже тебе рад, Оля! Спасибо, что ты есть и не забываешь!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

Я порой бесконечно тоскую
 По горам... 
 В них я видел не только войну.
 Перед прошлым счастливым пасую,
 И не в силах пустить всё ко дну.

 Если мир бесполезной обузой
 Гонит в пропасть парней молодых,
 Горы - край, где скрываются музы,
 Всем, что есть награждая живых.

 Край и крайность,
 Любовь и жестокость.
 Компромиссы - исчадье равнин.
 Я грущу о горах...
 Глупость?
 Подлость?
 Знаю лишь, я такой не один.

----------


## Skadi

> Перед прошлым счастливым пасую,
>  И не в силах пустить всё ко дну.


_Ты о прошлом...и я в реверансе
перед ним! И...какое там дно! -
"Зашвыряли" сегодняшним трансом
настоящее...супер-кино!
И невольно назад, как к спасенью -
Было ж лучшее в том "тяжело"!..
Может, кончится денег веселье?..
Хоть бы будущему повезло!_

----------


## oskar_65

> Может, кончится денег веселье?..
> Хоть бы будущему повезло!


Всё кончается, милая Оля,
И закончится нынешний бред.
Только жить в эту пору на воле
Не придётся ни мне, ни тебе.  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> Всё кончается, милая Оля,
> И закончится нынешний бред


_Здесь закончится,
ТАМ - лишь начнётся
Жизнь иная, неведомая...
Сверху бреду 
душа улыбнётся
и простит всех и вся,
помолясь_

----------


## Skadi

*oskar_65*, 
Оска-а-а-а-а-р.......ну его....этот бред! Давай о любви, мм? Сделаем снова исключение в твоём "Нихт"  :Blush2:

----------


## oskar_65

> Давай о любви, мм?


Ну не знаю Оля.... 

Любовь...

Ведь каждый вхож в её владенья,
Обличья, маски и виденья;
Любой в любви себя лишь видит
И ставит просто - фифти-фифти:
Душа и тело, сердце - разум,
Хочу чтоб всё пылало жаром
Моей единственной вселенной..
Слова, увы, больны изменой.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Слетает буйство пелены
И увядает акварель.
Сходил бы к тёще на блины...
Глядишь, в душе опять апрель!
И потекут ручьями дни,
Смывая зачерствелый хлам.
Мы в этом мире не одни...
Забыла всем сказать, САЛАМ. :Smile3:

----------


## oskar_65

> Забыла всем сказать, САЛАМ.


Салам и вам, привет и здрасте!
Да обойдут нас все напасти.
Кому апрель милей - пущай,
А мне роднее месяц май.
Хотя сказал когда-то классик,
Мол, каждый день хоть что-то красит..
Гляжу в окно - снежок и ветер -
СмурнО..
А всё же чист и светел.

----------

tamara rabe (13.05.2017)

----------


## Skadi

_Свежо, прохладно и у нас...
И всё ж октябрь ласкает глаз!
Поля озимых - как весной!
В снежок бы их - да в нём простой -
Ведёт себя природа странно:
То льёт дождём, то жмёт туманом,
То потепленье, то мороз...
Скорей бы снег, да чтоб всерьёз!
А лучше б ... в лето кто увёз..._

----------

